# TTC for 6+ months? *20 bfp's and counting!*



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, well af got me today... again. Now moving into the 6th month of ttc, I know this is not long in comparison with a lot of others, however it feels like it's really dragging now :cry: And I find it hard chatting with girls on some of the threads who are new to the site, only for them to disappear a month later as they have a :bfp:! Of course I'm happy for them, but I'm starting to feel alone here!

So! I'm looking for anyone else in the same boat, to offer encouragement, support, and well, just some good conversation to keep me sane on the rest of this journey! Who's in?!


----------



## Hellokitty20

Hey! Im in! me and my DH have been ttc for 3 months now and while it hasnt been that long im already stressed and emotionally exhausted! definitely down to be ur ttc buddy! :flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

Great! Where abouts in your cycle are you just now? Are you going to try anything different this cycle?


----------



## new wifey 83

ooh count me in too please??!! ttc 3 months waiting to see now this month!!but am pretty sure will get af:nope:2 girls in work are expecting and am sooo happy for them but am getting sick of baby talk when my heart is breaking!!


----------



## LuluSS

Hello, I am in my 6th month, but 7th cycle of TTC! I am on CD15, and waiting to ovulate!

I am 25 and live in Southern California (U.S.)


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Hellokitty20

I am 19 dpo, AF is 5 days late but i keep getting a BFN hpts.. usually i have a 32 day cycle


----------



## sandoval_star

Hellokitty20 said:


> I am 19 dpo, AF is 5 days late but i keep getting a BFN hpts.. usually i have a 32 day cycle

That has happened to me before too, you just kinda get to the point you want af to show up so you can get on with the next cycle. My cycles are now pretty regular at 30 days. Hope af shows up soon (not something I usually say ha!) or you get a really late :bfp: - now that would be great!


----------



## new wifey 83

its horrible waiting think im 7/8 dpo did a test yest but negative:cry:


----------



## Hellokitty20

Thats exactly how i feel! I just wish AF would show up already if im not pregnant so I can get on with my new cycle and trying again! waiting is for sure the worst part!


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> its horrible waiting think im 7/8 dpo did a test yest but negative:cry:

7-8 DPO is still REALLY early. Try to wait to test until about 12 DPO :)


----------



## Hellokitty20

well i hope u get a:bfp:!!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> its horrible waiting think im 7/8 dpo did a test yest but negative:cry:
> 
> 7-8 DPO is still REALLY early. Try to wait to test until about 12 DPO :)Click to expand...

i hope ur right:flower:but i have a feeling the :witch: will get me:cry:its so hard to stay positive!


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
> I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland

Yep, the 6 month mark is horrible.

What have you done/tried so far?

For me, I have only tried OPK's, BD every other day, and this month I started temping. I was going to start taking prenatals but got blood work done and my general doctor told me not to take any supplements as my iron is a little high. 

Also got a pelvic ultrasound done yesterday which shows everything seems normal. Also got my hormones checked which show a high level of testosterone. So I am clueless right now :(


----------



## ThinkPositiv

sandoval_star said:


> Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
> I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland

Can I join? This is our 5th month tyring since getting married...... We had intended to try before marriage a year ago but I got injured at work...so we decided to get married first....never thought it would take so long...thought we would have nailed it on our honeymoon! And I am turning 30 soon.....and its tearing me up inside. I wanted a huge family by now...then that passed and decided, well, at least be pregnant by 30....running out of time here. Got pregnant last month...MC on Dec 11th. Tore me apart...and I think my hubby more. Now he is sooooo stressed that he cant perform. I am just dying over here. Trying to remain positive for him but inside I am a mess. 

Where are you all in your cycles now? I am CD 3. Hoping to ovulate before day 20! Been so irregular!

MAybe we can all stick together?


----------



## LuluSS

ThinkPositiv said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
> I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland
> 
> Can I join? This is our 5th month tyring since getting married...... We had intended to try before marriage a year ago but I got injured at work...so we decided to get married first....never thought it would take so long...thought we would have nailed it on our honeymoon! And I am turning 30 soon.....and its tearing me up inside. I wanted a huge family by now...then that passed and decided, well, at least be pregnant by 30....running out of time here. Got pregnant last month...MC on Dec 11th. Tore me apart...and I think my hubby more. Now he is sooooo stressed that he cant perform. I am just dying over here. Trying to remain positive for him but inside I am a mess.
> 
> Where are you all in your cycles now? I am CD 3. Hoping to ovulate before day 20! Been so irregular!
> 
> MAybe we can all stick together?Click to expand...

So sorry about your MC :hugs:

I know I am still young, but DH is 34 :(

I am trying not to stress too! I was REALLY stressed the past week because of my test results at the doc. But starting off new today. Gonna surprise DH tonight by dressing up :) We are BD'ing every day this week since this is my fertile period.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Hellokitty20 said:


> Thats exactly how i feel! I just wish AF would show up already if im not pregnant so I can get on with my new cycle and trying again! waiting is for sure the worst part!

I agree - last cycle I knew there was no chance...all I wanted was AF to arrive so I could have a chance sooner than later!


----------



## new wifey 83

ThinkPositiv said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
> I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland
> 
> Can I join? This is our 5th month tyring since getting married...... We had intended to try before marriage a year ago but I got injured at work...so we decided to get married first....never thought it would take so long...thought we would have nailed it on our honeymoon! And I am turning 30 soon.....and its tearing me up inside. I wanted a huge family by now...then that passed and decided, well, at least be pregnant by 30....running out of time here. Got pregnant last month...MC on Dec 11th. Tore me apart...and I think my hubby more. Now he is sooooo stressed that he cant perform. I am just dying over here. Trying to remain positive for him but inside I am a mess.
> 
> Where are you all in your cycles now? I am CD 3. Hoping to ovulate before day 20! Been so irregular!
> 
> MAybe we can all stick together?Click to expand...

so sorry :hugs: def lets all stick together!!im on CD 22 cycles are usually 26-29 days but last month was 33 days?!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

LuluSS said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
> I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland
> 
> Can I join? This is our 5th month tyring since getting married...... We had intended to try before marriage a year ago but I got injured at work...so we decided to get married first....never thought it would take so long...thought we would have nailed it on our honeymoon! And I am turning 30 soon.....and its tearing me up inside. I wanted a huge family by now...then that passed and decided, well, at least be pregnant by 30....running out of time here. Got pregnant last month...MC on Dec 11th. Tore me apart...and I think my hubby more. Now he is sooooo stressed that he cant perform. I am just dying over here. Trying to remain positive for him but inside I am a mess.
> 
> Where are you all in your cycles now? I am CD 3. Hoping to ovulate before day 20! Been so irregular!
> 
> MAybe we can all stick together?Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry about your MC :hugs:
> 
> I know I am still young, but DH is 34 :(
> 
> I am trying not to stress too! I was REALLY stressed the past week because of my test results at the doc. But starting off new today. Gonna surprise DH tonight by dressing up :) We are BD'ing every day this week since this is my fertile period.Click to expand...


Oh, hope it works! When I dressed up my hubby knew I was fertile....and it gave him anxiety! I mean, really!?!?!?!?? anxiety about having to have sex with your wife? fudge.....i just dont get it sometimes. i wish we could BD everyday! I'm game! But with shift work, working weekends and sports....were luckey if we get down to business twice a week! even more frustrating! give me a sperm donor I think sometimes! terrible, i know to say, and I dont mean it, but sometimes I wonder if he gets it.....you cant get pregnant everyday!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

LuluSS said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Welcome girls! New wifey - fingers x'd for you that af doesn't show up! Lulu - you will be feeling my pain! Never thought it wold take past the 6 month mark :cry:
> I'm 30 (which is why I also feel pressured!) and live in Glasgow, Scotland
> 
> Yep, the 6 month mark is horrible.
> 
> What have you done/tried so far?
> 
> For me, I have only tried OPK's, BD every other day, and this month I started temping. I was going to start taking prenatals but got blood work done and my general doctor told me not to take any supplements as my iron is a little high.
> 
> Also got a pelvic ultrasound done yesterday which shows everything seems normal. Also got my hormones checked which show a high level of testosterone. So I am clueless right now :(Click to expand...

I am glad your ultrasound is all good. What does a high testosterone level mean?


----------



## LuluSS

I am on CD25. For the past year, my cycles have been anywhere from 26-38 days. The past three cycles have been 27-28 days though. Now I am on track for another longer cycle.

I agree, we can stick together and hopefully we can all get our BFP around the same time!


----------



## LuluSS

ThinkPositiv: High testosterone is usually a sign of PCOS. Symptons of high testosterone are over weight, acne, loss of hair, facial hair, and increased sex drive. I have NONE of these symptoms except for increased sex drive and mild acne. But my ultrasound didn't show any sign of PCOS either, so who knows where my high testosterone levels are coming from.

Also, DH doesn't have a high sex drive. In fact, it always seems like he doesn't want to BD around ovulation. Last night we got in a fight, but I still got him to BD lol.

I am starting to learn that men are very sensitive when it comes to sex. My DH told me this. He told me that he can't get it "up" whenever he wants. I never thought that was the case with men! LOL. So that is why I am going to start relaxing about TTC. And try more fun things with DH!


----------



## sandoval_star

Lulu - We have been using opk's, tried preseed, and bd'ing every other day. Can't temp as my shift patterns are crazy! I'm also taking supplements as recommended by my doctor. He also did a blood test for me and said I'm ovulating normally and everything seems ok. Arghh - so why no :bfp:?! I've spoke to dh about maybe getting his sperm checked and he seems ok with it, but not thrilled!

ThinkPositiv - Welcome! So sorry to hear about your mc, what a horrible thing to go through. I'm currently on cycle day 1, ready to go for the new cycle! And I hear ya about the oh getting anxiety - mine has struggled with the idea of 'planned' sex and at times has even said he doesn't want to. They don't understand!! And yeah, lets all stick together - we all totally seem to be on the same page! :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Definitely have DH get an SA done!

My DH is totally fine with it. He doesn't mind at all. He even has a 12 year old son from previous relationship. But we know how things can change. We will probably have him get one done when we first see an RE.

Have you guys heard of the honey and cinnamon technique? I want to try it!


----------



## sandoval_star

LuluSS said:


> Definitely have DH get an SA done!
> 
> My DH is totally fine with it. He doesn't mind at all. He even has a 12 year old son from previous relationship. But we know how things can change. We will probably have him get one done when we first see an RE.
> 
> Have you guys heard of the honey and cinnamon technique? I want to try it!

Haha, I forgot about the honey cinnamon one - tried that too! It's apparently Manuka honey that helps (as long as it has an activity rating of at least +10, which relates to the level of antibacterial properties it has). I tried drinking it in green tea twice a day with some cinnamon sprinkled on top. It was just this past cycle I tried it so might do it again this time. The honey is really expensive though! 

Great chatting with you girls tonight, hope to stay in touch and up-to-date with all your progress. Bed time for me - it's late here! Night x


----------



## new wifey 83

whats the honey and cinnemon one??


----------



## ThinkPositiv

so glad to have others to talk too! 

sandoval - yeah, the idea of planned sex i think is a bit much for men....for us i think it is different....its not our performance that is key!

lulu - thanks for explaining the high testosterone to me...i had no idea. did you doctor give you any indication of other reasons why of if it could interfere with your fertility? it sounds like it is the side effects of high testosterone that affect fertility....which you have none (other than the high sex drive which is great when TTC!!).


----------



## LuluSS

No, I am pretty irritated with the nurse too. I am getting a second opinion soon. All she said (in an email) was something along the lines of: my scan was normal, to get rid of severe menstrual pains take BCP. If serious about TTC then try for a year then see specialist. Follow up with high testosterone levels. WTF? So I emailed her back asking her what else causes high testosterone and how can I reduce it besides BCP. Also, the first thing she though I had was endometriosis because the reason I even went to the doctor's in the first place was because my periods are severely painful (always have been).

I do know that having high testosterone can also increase the chance of MC and preterm labor. Ugh! 

If I don't hear back from her this week, I am going to set up an appointment with another doctor.


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> whats the honey and cinnemon one??

You are supposed to take a spoonful of honey, sprinked with cinnamon, once a day. I haven't tried it yet! If I get a BFN this cycle, then I will try it the next cycle!


----------



## Hellokitty20

Alright ladies I need some help!:hissy: last night I had light pink spotting and cramping so I was convinced AF had caught up with me :growlmad:..But then I wake up this morning and nothing! no spotting, no blood, no cramps! :shrug:Very confused.. this happen to any of you before??? Any ideas for me??


----------



## LuluSS

Hellokitty20 said:


> Alright ladies I need some help!:hissy: last night I had light pink spotting and cramping so I was convinced AF had caught up with me :growlmad:..But then I wake up this morning and nothing! no spotting, no blood, no cramps! :shrug:Very confused.. this happen to any of you before??? Any ideas for me??

How many DPO are you??? Maybe implantation bleeding!?


----------



## LuluSS

Woohooo! Had a positive OPK last night! It worked out perfectly. I will ovulate today and me and DH DTD everyday this week! We will also BD tonight and tomorrow too....6 days in a row! That is a record for us lol. 

I am trying to stay positive and feel hopeful for this cycle!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

LuluSS said:


> Woohooo! Had a positive OPK last night! It worked out perfectly. I will ovulate today and me and DH DTD everyday this week! We will also BD tonight and tomorrow too....6 days in a row! That is a record for us lol.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive and feel hopeful for this cycle!

I am super excited for you! I would be lying if I didnt also tell you that I was a little jelous that you can get your man in bed 6 days in a row! I would die a happy women if I could get my hubby in bed 2 days in a row! This has to be your cycle - I mean, you have the entire world of sperm army waiting for that egg right now! But if it isnt, you didnt go down not trying! Wooot woot!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Hellokitty20 said:


> Alright ladies I need some help!:hissy: last night I had light pink spotting and cramping so I was convinced AF had caught up with me :growlmad:..But then I wake up this morning and nothing! no spotting, no blood, no cramps! :shrug:Very confused.. this happen to any of you before??? Any ideas for me??

i would think possinly implantation bleeding or spotting?


----------



## Hellokitty20

Devastated! :nope: The :witch: just showed up full force! But im relieved i know now and the wait is over so i can start figuring out when we can start trying again.. gonna start trying to be more positive about this whole process!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> whats the honey and cinnemon one??
> 
> You are supposed to take a spoonful of honey, sprinked with cinnamon, once a day. I haven't tried it yet! If I get a BFN this cycle, then I will try it the next cycle!Click to expand...

ok will give that a try too!!cant hurt i guess!!


----------



## new wifey 83

Hellokitty20 said:


> Devastated! :nope: The :witch: just showed up full force! But im relieved i know now and the wait is over so i can start figuring out when we can start trying again.. gonna start trying to be more positive about this whole process!

ah:hugs: ur way xx


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Woohooo! Had a positive OPK last night! It worked out perfectly. I will ovulate today and me and DH DTD everyday this week! We will also BD tonight and tomorrow too....6 days in a row! That is a record for us lol.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive and feel hopeful for this cycle!

:happydance: happy :sex:


----------



## LuluSS

ThinkPositiv said:


> I am super excited for you! I would be lying if I didnt also tell you that I was a little jelous that you can get your man in bed 6 days in a row! I would die a happy women if I could get my hubby in bed 2 days in a row! This has to be your cycle - I mean, you have the entire world of sperm army waiting for that egg right now! But if it isnt, you didnt go down not trying! Wooot woot!!!

Trust me, it is a MIRRACLE that I was able to get DH to DTD 4 days in a row so far. Basically, I just had to rape him...haha just kidding. I told him to lie there and I will do all the work. :haha:

Tonight DH should be well rested though because he works four 10's....so he has every Friday through Sunday off. We might have to BD tonight, tomorrow night and Sunday night though because my temps still haven't risen so not sure if O is today or tomorrow!


----------



## LuluSS

Hellokitty20 said:


> Devastated! :nope: The :witch: just showed up full force! But im relieved i know now and the wait is over so i can start figuring out when we can start trying again.. gonna start trying to be more positive about this whole process!

:hugs: So sorry. But now it is a new cycle and you can try new things! I suggest temping if you don't already.

Also, I am trying a positive approach as well!


----------



## new wifey 83

has anyone tried the fertility tests u can buy online??


----------



## LuluSS

No, I thought about trying them before. But I decided we will just get tested at the doctor's.


----------



## new wifey 83

doctors wont test here till you've been trying for a year had a pelvic ultrasound 1 and half years ago and all was fine??


----------



## LuluSS

Oh yeah, I see. 

The only reason I am getting tests done is because I have severe menstrual cramps. The doc thought I had/have endometriosis. She also ran blood work and found out I have really high testosterone levels. So she wanted me to get a pelvic ultrasound because she thought I also had/have PCOS. Ultrasound came out normal....so now I am being referred to an endocrinologist.

If you have something else wrong with you...maybe you can get it checked out and you can get basic blood work done? Any symptoms of anything?


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Oh yeah, I see.
> 
> The only reason I am getting tests done is because I have severe menstrual cramps. The doc thought I had/have endometriosis. She also ran blood work and found out I have really high testosterone levels. So she wanted me to get a pelvic ultrasound because she thought I also had/have PCOS. Ultrasound came out normal....so now I am being referred to an endocrinologist.
> 
> If you have something else wrong with you...maybe you can get it checked out and you can get basic blood work done? Any symptoms of anything?

no everything seems fine normal AF really so will just have to wait it out i guess.:nope:


----------



## LuluSS

:( What cycle number are you on? Maybe you won't have to wait it out because you will get your BFP! That is what I keep telling myself....lol


----------



## new wifey 83

only on cycle 3 not long i know but at the same time it feels like forever!fingers crossed we will all get our :bfp: !!



https://davf.daisypath.com/TY9K.png


----------



## sandoval_star

Hellokitty20 said:


> Devastated! :nope: The :witch: just showed up full force! But im relieved i know now and the wait is over so i can start figuring out when we can start trying again.. gonna start trying to be more positive about this whole process!

Yuck - so sorry the witch got you :hugs:
But we're all here ready to take on this next cycle together!!


----------



## sandoval_star

LuluSS said:


> Woohooo! Had a positive OPK last night! It worked out perfectly. I will ovulate today and me and DH DTD everyday this week! We will also BD tonight and tomorrow too....6 days in a row! That is a record for us lol.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive and feel hopeful for this cycle!

Woooohooo!! Enjoy bd'ing knowing that one of those little swimmers may just be the lucky one to catch the egg!! Good luck x


----------



## ThinkPositiv

LuluSS said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> I am super excited for you! I would be lying if I didnt also tell you that I was a little jelous that you can get your man in bed 6 days in a row! I would die a happy women if I could get my hubby in bed 2 days in a row! This has to be your cycle - I mean, you have the entire world of sperm army waiting for that egg right now! But if it isnt, you didnt go down not trying! Wooot woot!!!
> 
> Trust me, it is a MIRRACLE that I was able to get DH to DTD 4 days in a row so far. Basically, I just had to rape him...haha just kidding. I told him to lie there and I will do all the work. :haha:
> 
> Tonight DH should be well rested though because he works four 10's....so he has every Friday through Sunday off. We might have to BD tonight, tomorrow night and Sunday night though because my temps still haven't risen so not sure if O is today or tomorrow!Click to expand...

haha - thanks, now i feel better :) Have lots of fun this weekend!


----------



## jrwifey18

Well I'm in my 9th month of ttc I think lol it feels like its been so long hoping for a little one xtra soon umm I'm on cd 8


----------



## sandoval_star

jrwifey18 said:


> Well I'm in my 9th month of ttc I think lol it feels like its been so long hoping for a little one xtra soon umm I'm on cd 8

Welcome! Well, you're not alone... I'm really feeling like it's dragging now. This is cycle 6 for us. Are you doing anything different this month? :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

have a horrible feeling AF is on the way :cry:


----------



## timeforababy

hi everyone 

i'm on the tail end of cycle 6, 7th month tomorrow :(

it's really really getting to me that I may never get pregnant naturally


----------



## new wifey 83

Code:




timeforababy said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i'm on the tail end of cycle 6, 7th month tomorrow :(
> 
> it's really really getting to me that I may never get pregnant naturally

I know how u feel even though im only on the end of cycle 3 thats my fear too.:nope:


----------



## sandoval_star

new wifey 83 said:


> have a horrible feeling AF is on the way :cry:

Oh no, hope not :hugs:
I'll cross my fingers for you that she doesn't show


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> have a horrible feeling AF is on the way :cry:
> 
> Oh no, hope not :hugs:
> I'll cross my fingers for you that she doesn't showClick to expand...

thanks me too!!just want to know now so we can get on with things again!!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok everyone. I got a positive OPK on Thursday....we DTD Monday through Thursday (skipped Friday) and then also DTD last night. I think I am covered with that. HOWEVER, I don't even think I did ovulated yet :( 

I got a positive OPK, so I should have ovulated Friday, but my temp still hasn't spiked :cry:. Can anyone help me out with my chart?

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s221/LULU1986_photo/chartgraph_module1.png


----------



## new wifey 83

wish i could help but i havent tried temping myself yet. maybe if u:sex: every other day for next few days just incase??


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi, everyone! I am on my 7th cycle of ttc now. So ready to move up and on to first tri as soon as possible please!!![-o&lt;


----------



## LuluSS

BabyHopes4Me said:


> Hi, everyone! I am on my 7th cycle of ttc now. So ready to move up and on to first tri as soon as possible please!!![-o&lt;

Hello! I am also on the 7th cycle. Welcome and I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok ladies, I don't think I ovulated this cycle :cry:

I got a positive OPK, but I had barely any CM (definitely no EWCM) and my temps never spiked, and I never got ovulation pain. I have cramps for the past week, but no twinges in my ovaries....Maye this whole time my OPK's were detecting LH, but no egg was actually being dropped.....:nope:

I will still be testing around February 8th though, as according to my OPK, I "ovulated" Friday. So I am "3DPO".

When is everyone else testing???


----------



## timeforababy

BabyHopes4Me said:


> Hi, everyone! I am on my 7th cycle of ttc now. So ready to move up and on to first tri as soon as possible please!!![-o&lt;

me too!! :)

CD1 of cycle 7 today and starting to think of what else I can do.


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Thanks, Lulu & hi timeforababy! I hope it is "Lucky 7" for all three of us! 

I am also wondering if I really Ov'd this month because my temps did not rise the way they normally do to confirm it and my temps have been really strange almost up and down every single day. So, I have no clue what is going on...:wacko:


----------



## LuluSS

I am dealing with the exact same thing. My temp never spiked after a positive OPK, and my chart looks like a W, with an upside W right next to it! Can you post your chart?


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

I am not on FF, just using the BBT chart from Countdown to PG but I will try to post it. 

Trying to debate whether to test on Feb 3rd at 10DPO or Feb 5th at 12DPO...can't deal with seeing bfns.
 



Attached Files:







mybbtchart.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LuluSS

For some reason I am unable to enlarge the picture. But from what I can see, it looks like your temp has been somewhat rising since ovulation.

Here is my chart. It is my first month temping so I hope I am not doing anything wrong!

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s221/LULU1986_photo/untitled-2.png


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

I have been temping for the past 6 cycles and usually the rise after O is steady up and not a up & down zig-zag pattern. I don't know that much about temping but from your chart it looks like FF is saying you O'd on the 27th? Normally, I think you are supposed to have 3 days of rising temps after O, but that dip you had today looks like a large dip (do you temp at the same time every morn?). Normally, the deep dips can possibly be implantation which would be pretty rare for 3DPO (but it does happen - I was just reading about someone who had a super earlier 3DPO implantation). According to your chart you should be 3DPO, even though your ticker says 2DPO. 

Arghhh! It is so confusing! Maybe someone can give us more info about both our charts. I am really hoping we both O'd because we did both get the positive OPKs this month. The waiting game continues...


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, the reason FF said I O'd on the 27th was because I had a positive OPK the day before. But, the line was only as dark as the control line. Ugh. I don't know either! This gets so confusing. All I know is that my chart looks like two letter "W's" lol. I wish it would be implantation! Doesn't that usually take 6+ days though? 

And yes, the ticker is wrong. For some reason it always saiys one less day then it really is. I am 3DPO. I am probably going to test at 10DPO and everyday until AF comes lol. One week to go!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

But since the OPK was negative on the 28th, it is very possible that you did O on the 27th. 

I found this link with successful bbt charts that can be used for comparison:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> have a horrible feeling AF is on the way :cry:

Aw I am sorry. But they say PMS and pregnancy symptoms are very similar so you never know! Definitely don't count yourself out until that :witch: arrives.

:dust:


----------



## new wifey 83

i hope your right!just want to know now xx:hugs:
https://davf.daisypath.com/TY9K.png:


----------



## LuluSS

BabyHopes4Me said:


> But since the OPK was negative on the 28th, it is very possible that you did O on the 27th.
> 
> I found this link with successful bbt charts that can be used for comparison:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html

Wow awesome, thanks! Now I am going to be staring at these the rest of the afternoon! HAHAHA


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Me, too! I was looking at some and not all of them have the "perfect" pattern, so you never know, we may still have a chance!


----------



## LuluSS

Yes, definitely! 

Sending lots of baby dust our way!!!!!


----------



## LuluSS

After staring at my chart, do you think it is possible I O'd on CD13? And then maybe that temp dip is at 6DPO? Maybe the positive result wasn't really positive on CD15 and I missed my surge back on CD12. Just wondering because I had a spike in my temp then...

Ok, I need to stop obsessing with my chart! Maybe I should stop temping! lol


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

It is possible...:-k but didn't you get a negative OPK on that day? I have heard of some people getting two LH surges during different times in the cycle but you also have to consider when you had EWCM because that is usually a strong indicator of when you are O'ing or about to O. 

Also, how long is your luteal phase? If you know that, then it is a little easier to estimate when you O. It would be nice if you did O on the 13th bc at least you BD that day and would be further ahead in your tww, but it is really hard to say for sure.

The crazy, confusing world of ttc that we are in, huh!!!! :wacko:


----------



## LuluSS

Honestly, I don't think I had EWCM this cycle. I don't really check it anyways, I only go off of what I see after I go to the bathroom (TMI sorry!). But I don't even recall having any this cycle. Ugh, so maybe I am leaning towards an anovulatory cycle. Who knows! 

I did get a negative OPK that day, but I tested around 6 at night, so I could have always missed my surge if it was late at night the night before.

My LP is 14 days, so I guess I will find out when AF arrives! And if she doesn't, I guess I may never know! lol.

Let's just hope that the reason our charts are so crazy is because it is our month for a BFP!!!


----------



## jrwifey18

sandoval_star said:


> jrwifey18 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm in my 9th month of ttc I think lol it feels like its been so long hoping for a little one xtra soon umm I'm on cd 8
> 
> Welcome! Well, you're not alone... I'm really feeling like it's dragging now. This is cycle 6 for us. Are you doing anything different this month? :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope just going to be mur relaxed and not worry about my two week wait we've given ourselves till the end of thid year if nothing happens we will look into getting help


----------



## AllaBerry

Hi there, it appears I might be a little late on this chat, but count me in. Im in my 8th month of TTC.

It seems that every month is harder and harder on the nerves as all I seem to get is :bfn:


----------



## new wifey 83

AllaBerry said:


> Hi there, it appears I might be a little late on this chat, but count me in. Im in my 8th month of TTC.
> 
> It seems that every month is harder and harder on the nerves as all I seem to get is :bfn:

welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

AllaBerry said:


> Hi there, it appears I might be a little late on this chat, but count me in. Im in my 8th month of TTC.
> 
> It seems that every month is harder and harder on the nerves as all I seem to get is :bfn:

Hello amd welcome. 

Yes, it does get harder and harder every month we see the BFN, but we have to stay optimistic and positive!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

LuluSS said:


> AllaBerry said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, it appears I might be a little late on this chat, but count me in. Im in my 8th month of TTC.
> 
> It seems that every month is harder and harder on the nerves as all I seem to get is :bfn:
> 
> Hello amd welcome.
> 
> Yes, it does get harder and harder every month we see the BFN, but we have to stay optimistic and positive!Click to expand...

Welcome, AllaBerry! I agree that is does get harder every month. The longer I keep seeing bfns, I begin to feel like I am "defective" or something. But like Lulu said, we just have to keep going, keep our chins up, and stay focused on the end result that we are all hoping for.

Hope everyone's good today. AFM, nothing much to report, still basically no symptoms at the moment. 

Oh, btw, Lulu my temp was exactly the same as yesterday and the Countdown chart moved my "possible O" to Jan 28th which if very unlikely and I highly doubt!!! And if that is the case, then I am out because we didn't BD at all around then. Have you had any symptoms today?


----------



## LuluSS

Wow, I can't believe your chart just moved possible O like that! Also, you never know, the swimmers might stay in there for a long time!
My chart is still the same. This morning, my temp only went up from 97.24 yesterday to 97.27. Ugh. Looks like I am on track for another W lol.

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s221/LULU1986_photo/untitled-3.png

No symptoms of anything either! I hate this!!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi All,

I'd love to join you, i have been trying a little longer than the majority of you, this is cycle 10 for me, and i am right at the end of it, so i could soon be onto cycle 11 - boo!!!

I also just wanted to add that cycle 6/7 are particularly hard, i think its something to do with reaching the half year mark!! I know month 12 for me is going to be incredibly tough if i dont get a BFP by then! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LuluSS

Miss Broody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd love to join you, i have been trying a little longer than the majority of you, this is cycle 10 for me, and i am right at the end of it, so i could soon be onto cycle 11 - boo!!!
> 
> I also just wanted to add that cycle 6/7 are particularly hard, i think its something to do with reaching the half year mark!! I know month 12 for me is going to be incredibly tough if i dont get a BFP by then!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi and welcome! 

I am sorry that you have been TTC for almost 11 cycles! At least you are almost at the one year mark so you can go to a fertility specialist! 

Yes, the 6th/7th mark is hard! It's like, I should have already gotten a BFP, and now I am probably going to have to wait another 6 cycles to see a specialist! 

Anyways, good luck. I hope you get your BFP so you don't have to start the 11th cycle!


----------



## Sombra

I would like to join you ladies too! This is cycle 8 for me of TTC and yes, my impatience is growing exponentially. Oh why we can not be those girls that snap their fingers and the BFP appears...:wacko:

I am currently 3DPO and feel like the TWW is never going to be over. Maybe that's just because I feel we did an extra good job this month. DTD day before, day of, and day after LH surge according to OPK. Please please let the wait be over!


----------



## LuluSS

Sombra said:


> I would like to join you ladies too! This is cycle 8 for me of TTC and yes, my impatience is growing exponentially. Oh why we can not be those girls that snap their fingers and the BFP appears...:wacko:
> 
> I am currently 3DPO and feel like the TWW is never going to be over. Maybe that's just because I feel we did an extra good job this month. DTD day before, day of, and day after LH surge according to OPK. Please please let the wait be over!

Hi! My cycle is almost the same as yours...I am 4DPO (according to OPK's), but now that I just switched my FF chart to "advanced" ovulation detector, it shows I haven't O'd yet :nope:

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi i would love to join you guys if you dont mind. I should ovulate within the next week on cycle 10 month 9, and it seems like we're never gonna get a BFP.


----------



## LuluSS

Hi there Mattsgirl - I know it is frustrating but try to stay optimistic! That is what I am trying this cycle!


----------



## Hellokitty20

Im thinking of trying preseed this cycle, any of you ladies tried it before or heard good things about it?? :-k


----------



## sandoval_star

Just wanted to say hi to all the girls who have joined the thread! Please, everyone share all your tips and of course your frustrations of ttc! x


----------



## new wifey 83

Hellokitty20 said:


> Im thinking of trying preseed this cycle, any of you ladies tried it before or heard good things about it?? :-k

ya used it this cycle i find it good will have to wait and see will it work!!


----------



## LuluSS

I have been wanting to try preseed. Will try it next cycle if I don't get my BFP this cycle.


----------



## Hellokitty20

Im definitely excited to try it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pammy

Hi girls I've been ttc for a while nod but only joined here last month to give my friends and husbands ears a break from listening to me moan about it just not happening, I'm should be ovulating any day now got a bd in yest but hubbies working nights this wk so hopefully yesterday did the trick, fingers crossed


----------



## new wifey 83

welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

I also tried preseed this cycle.


----------



## Sombra

Hellokitty20 said:


> Im thinking of trying preseed this cycle, any of you ladies tried it before or heard good things about it?? :-k

There is a pre-seed club if you check out some of the other threads. Lots of people who don't usually gets lot of cm swear by it! Worth a try, right? $20 is a small price to pay for a leg up!


----------



## adav18

I have a 5 year old son and I am trying to conceive again. I have been off birth control for over 2 years and am not taking any medications for AF. AF last started on Dec. 28 and ended on the 1st. (regular) About 6 months ago, I did not receive my period for 2 months. I figured it had something to do with my being overweight. I have since lost 30 lbs. and AF has seemed to become fairly normal again. I just started tracking my cycle in December, so I'm not sure if I have a regular 28 day cycle, but it's fairly close to that, give or take a few days. AF was due(going on a 28 day cycle) on the 25th of this month. I took an ovulation test on the 24th and it was positive. So my bf and I bd'd the 24 and 25th. (last time we bd'd was on the 20th). AF has not arrived yet, so based on a 28 day cycle, I would be 7 days late. My breasts have been tender and I have been using the restroom like crazy. I also never go the bathroom at night and have every night this week. (not drinking any more than normal) Is it possible that I am pregnant or may be going through implantation tomorrow through Friday?!?!? I just don't want to get my hopes up again, after SEVERAL BFN's. I have tested 2 times and they were both BFN's. I took an ovulation test today 1.31.12, and there was a line but it was not darker than the reference line. I'm so confused... Any advise or words of encouragement would help!! Thanks ladies


----------



## adav18

I have also been trying since I got of BC...2+ YEARS...FRUSTRATING :(


----------



## Miss Broody

LuluSS said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'd love to join you, i have been trying a little longer than the majority of you, this is cycle 10 for me, and i am right at the end of it, so i could soon be onto cycle 11 - boo!!!
> 
> I also just wanted to add that cycle 6/7 are particularly hard, i think its something to do with reaching the half year mark!! I know month 12 for me is going to be incredibly tough if i dont get a BFP by then!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I am sorry that you have been TTC for almost 11 cycles! At least you are almost at the one year mark so you can go to a fertility specialist!
> 
> Yes, the 6th/7th mark is hard! It's like, I should have already gotten a BFP, and now I am probably going to have to wait another 6 cycles to see a specialist!
> 
> Anyways, good luck. I hope you get your BFP so you don't have to start the 11th cycle!Click to expand...

At 6 cycles i thought this was true, unfortunately i went to see GP at 8 cycles just for some advise and she was very helpful but told me that the very minimum they would consider sending us for any investigations of tests is 1.5 years and it may well be even longer - apparently in our area the current referral recommendation if you are under 30 is 3 years! OMG!! mind you if i wait three year i will actually be 30 too!

I am going to go back at 1.5 years if no luck and i am fairly sure i can convince her to do something!! But i just really hope i don't have to get to this point!!

I have a short LP, so started on a B complex half way through this cycle and waiting to see what difference that makes!

x


----------



## LuluSS

Oh wow, I can't believe the referral is at 3 years! That is crazy! I feel, that if you are temping, using OPK's, and BD'ing, etc. then you should be able to go after maybe 6-8 cycles. In my area, it is one year if you are under 35 and 6 months if you are over 35. So not too bad.

I am going through tests indirectly related to TTC right now. And it is only my 7th cycle. So even though I am not being seen for TTC, I am being seen for high testosterone levels (have my appt with the endocrinologist next week) which is probably directly related to me not being pregnant yet. So hopefully I can get answers from them and it will help me with TTC! Guess I have to wait and find out.

I hope the vitamin B helps! My best friend had short LP's as well. I think hers was like 9-10 days. She told me she took the vitamib B complex and she conceived after 3 months with her first, and after 4 months with her second. So it can happen!


----------



## Miss Broody

LuluSS said:


> Oh wow, I can't believe the referral is at 3 years! That is crazy! I feel, that if you are temping, using OPK's, and BD'ing, etc. then you should be able to go after maybe 6-8 cycles. In my area, it is one year if you are under 35 and 6 months if you are over 35. So not too bad.
> 
> I am going through tests indirectly related to TTC right now. And it is only my 7th cycle. So even though I am not being seen for TTC, I am being seen for high testosterone levels (have my appt with the endocrinologist next week) which is probably directly related to me not being pregnant yet. So hopefully I can get answers from them and it will help me with TTC! Guess I have to wait and find out.
> 
> I hope the vitamin B helps! My best friend had short LP's as well. I think hers was like 9-10 days. She told me she took the vitamib B complex and she conceived after 3 months with her first, and after 4 months with her second. So it can happen!

Yeah it is a scary long time!! I hope it makes a difference - i have heard lots of positve stories too!! x


----------



## Sombra

adav18 said:


> I have a 5 year old son and I am trying to conceive again. I have been off birth control for over 2 years and am not taking any medications for AF. AF last started on Dec. 28 and ended on the 1st. (regular) About 6 months ago, I did not receive my period for 2 months. I figured it had something to do with my being overweight. I have since lost 30 lbs. and AF has seemed to become fairly normal again. I just started tracking my cycle in December, so I'm not sure if I have a regular 28 day cycle, but it's fairly close to that, give or take a few days. AF was due(going on a 28 day cycle) on the 25th of this month. I took an ovulation test on the 24th and it was positive. So my bf and I bd'd the 24 and 25th. (last time we bd'd was on the 20th). AF has not arrived yet, so based on a 28 day cycle, I would be 7 days late. My breasts have been tender and I have been using the restroom like crazy. I also never go the bathroom at night and have every night this week. (not drinking any more than normal) Is it possible that I am pregnant or may be going through implantation tomorrow through Friday?!?!? I just don't want to get my hopes up again, after SEVERAL BFN's. I have tested 2 times and they were both BFN's. I took an ovulation test today 1.31.12, and there was a line but it was not darker than the reference line. I'm so confused... Any advise or words of encouragement would help!! Thanks ladies

There is probably just a lot of variation as to when you ovulate which would cause your cycle to be irregular.

If you got a positive OPK on the 24th, you probably O'd on the 25th. It takes at the minimum 6 days to reach the uterus and implant, so yesterday would have been the earliest. It's unusual to experience symptoms before implantation.

If I were you, I would wait until the 4th at the earliest to take a test as it takes several days after implantation for the hcg to be seen in the urine. 

Good luck!


----------



## LuluSS

So got my lab results back from my blood work yesterday. My testosterone levels are still high (not suprised as it has only been 2 weeks since my last blood draw). This time, they also tested DHEA-s. Anyone familiar with this? My level is 378, but doesn't say what the normal range is. Anybody know? I guess I will have to wait until my doc appointment on Wednesday.

By the time this TTC journey is over, we will be pros at the waiting game. :headspin:


----------



## blessmewith1

Evening ladies, 
This is my first time on here as I have just signed up.
I think its great that there are people that you can talk to, who are in the same or similar boat.
I hope someone might be able to advice me as I'm at my witts end, pls bare with me as its kinda long.......right, in 2009 I had an ectopic in my left tube which was then removed, been ttc for the past year but have been obsessed for the last 5 months I have been charting my bbt, cervix, ovulation sticks. My periods are quite regular every 30 days give or take a day. So last month had my regular period on the 3 jan lasted 5 days as usual, then I ovulated between 13 and 18, did the deed 13, 15, 16 and on the 18, after on the 18 I had these shooting twinges, almost like a lightening bolt lol, in my cervix uterus area. The following days I experienced these pinches and dull ache feeling in my uterus mainly to the right occasionally to the left. Tested on the 25 and I got a positive I was over the moon, couldn't stop grinning, then the next day woke up to go wee and there was a bit of blood not much just when I wipe. By the afternoon it was like a full blown period with clots, no different to my normal period. Rang the doc who referred me to the hosp I am considered a risk because of my ectopic. I bled for 4 days, Sunday morning no more blood but still a positive test. Spoke to doc on monday who referred again went hosp did a blood and urine but was negative, they did an ultrasound the internal one, she said she couldn't see anything and that my lining is thick, but could still be early as I was not actually late, I'm due to come on today (2 feb) went back in this morn for a blood test and still negative. But I had a positive this morn and took it with me. OMD, but as its negative their not doing anymore scans. My boobs are sore around the sides not the nip, my uterus still has the pinching, poking and fluttering, I also have nausea burps, I just don't kno what to do or think. Soo sorry for the long story. But any advise would be greatly appreciated. I have also posted this in the ttc baby 1 forum hoping for answers.

Also how do you get a ttc buddy.....would love one!
O good luck to all of you, hope we all have a lil bean soon. Xxxxxx. Blessings to you all.

Ps. How do you get the emoticons, and your ttc details at the bottom pls XxX


----------



## danibeth2000

count me in on this one, this is our 6th month of trying to no resolve, hoping for the best time round! just got my AF this morning, and ready to pick back up, my cycles are only 26 days longs so my dates will be a little off from most. but i'd love someone to talk to who has a similar journey


----------



## new wifey 83

welcome guys!!well i guess the :witch: is going to get me again small bit of brown discharge :cry:


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> So got my lab results back from my blood work yesterday. My testosterone levels are still high (not suprised as it has only been 2 weeks since my last blood draw). This time, they also tested DHEA-s. Anyone familiar with this? My level is 378, but doesn't say what the normal range is. Anybody know? I guess I will have to wait until my doc appointment on Wednesday.
> 
> By the time this TTC journey is over, we will be pros at the waiting game. :headspin:

Just checked on the net there and it said normal levels of DHEAS for a woman ages 20 - 29 is 65 - 380 ug/dl hope this helps xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Aww Danibeth sorry AF started, new wifey fingers crossed the witch hasn't got you!

No sign of her here yet. Have had cramping today but all day before AF is a bit odd for me. Trying not to get my hopes up!! Last time i got my hopes up on cycle 8 i did burst into tears at work when AF came - not good!!

x


----------



## new wifey 83

Miss Broody said:


> Aww Danibeth sorry AF started, new wifey fingers crossed the witch hasn't got you!
> 
> No sign of her here yet. Have had cramping today but all day before AF is a bit odd for me. Trying not to get my hopes up!! Last time i got my hopes up on cycle 8 i did burst into tears at work when AF came - not good!!
> 
> x

been there done that!!f xd crossed she'll stay away for u xx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

new wifey 83 said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> Aww Danibeth sorry AF started, new wifey fingers crossed the witch hasn't got you!
> 
> No sign of her here yet. Have had cramping today but all day before AF is a bit odd for me. Trying not to get my hopes up!! Last time i got my hopes up on cycle 8 i did burst into tears at work when AF came - not good!!
> 
> x
> 
> been there done that!!f xd crossed she'll stay away for u xxClick to expand...

I know the feeling, too! I am so scared that I will have an emotional meltdown if I have to see AF again. Good luck to u & everyone on the thread. I hope we start seeing some bfps soon.


----------



## LuluSS

So I was able to see the endocrinologist today, and he diagnosed me with PCOS.

He also said that most healthy couples should be able to conceive within 3 months of timed BD, etc. He said couples should see a doctor at the 6-9 month mark. 

So, I guess the next step for me is the expensive fertility doctor. :cry: I just had a feeling I wasn't ovulating after my temps never spiked.


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> So got my lab results back from my blood work yesterday. My testosterone levels are still high (not suprised as it has only been 2 weeks since my last blood draw). This time, they also tested DHEA-s. Anyone familiar with this? My level is 378, but doesn't say what the normal range is. Anybody know? I guess I will have to wait until my doc appointment on Wednesday.
> 
> By the time this TTC journey is over, we will be pros at the waiting game. :headspin:
> 
> Just checked on the net there and it said normal levels of DHEAS for a woman ages 20 - 29 is 65 - 380 ug/dl hope this helps xxClick to expand...

Thanks. He didn't really say anything about my high DHEA-s level, or that my LH was 88! But he said that with the high testosterone and higher LH to FSH ratio, that I have PCOS. I guess the fertility doc will have to explain my other hormone levels.

I am sorry that AF is coming :hugs:


----------



## Sombra

danibeth2000 said:


> count me in on this one, this is our 6th month of trying to no resolve, hoping for the best time round! just got my AF this morning, and ready to pick back up, my cycles are only 26 days longs so my dates will be a little off from most. but i'd love someone to talk to who has a similar journey

My cycles are 26 days as well...more opportunities in a year to try I guess!


----------



## LuluSS

Sombra said:


> danibeth2000 said:
> 
> 
> count me in on this one, this is our 6th month of trying to no resolve, hoping for the best time round! just got my AF this morning, and ready to pick back up, my cycles are only 26 days longs so my dates will be a little off from most. but i'd love someone to talk to who has a similar journey
> 
> My cycles are 26 days as well...more opportunities in a year to try I guess!Click to expand...

Yes definitely! I sometimes have short cycles like that! But then sometimes I have long cycles that are 40+ days.....


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Sombra said:


> danibeth2000 said:
> 
> 
> count me in on this one, this is our 6th month of trying to no resolve, hoping for the best time round! just got my AF this morning, and ready to pick back up, my cycles are only 26 days longs so my dates will be a little off from most. but i'd love someone to talk to who has a similar journey
> 
> My cycles are 26 days as well...more opportunities in a year to try I guess!Click to expand...

My cycles are 25 days and I also look at it as just having more chances to try. As long as your luteal phase is long enough then it is ok. 

Lulu - :hugs: Sorry about the PCOS, hun. But it is good that you were able to get everything checked out so that you know exactly what you need to do to be able to successfully conceive. By the way, my temps are still pretty flat and only went up .1 today so I still have no idea yet if that is a good thing or a bad thing. Guess I will find out soon...


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks :)

I am lucky to have an awesome DH because he is totally on board with seeing a fertility specialist, and has since the beginning. He doesn't even care that he has to get a sperm analysis done. He is more then happy to do it.

His biological clock is ticking...since he is 34...lol.


----------



## new wifey 83

brown discharge on and off today would AF just get on with it:cry:


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> brown discharge on and off today would AF just get on with it:cry:

So sorry! I HATE when AF plays tricks like that!

I hope AF arrives soon so you can get on with your next cycle...or that AF would stay away so you can be pregnant!


----------



## new wifey 83

its so annoying when you know its on the way!!
https://davf.daisypath.com/TY9K.png


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

new wifey 83 - I know what you mean but you are still not out until she shows her ugly face in full force! :af:

Lulu - At least your DH is so cooperative and willing to go bc some men have to be forced and begged to go get SAs! :thumbup: for your DH!


----------



## MommyDream

Hi ladies. I am TTC 6 months now. I have crazy long irregular cycles.... And actually going to the doctor tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## LuluSS

Ladies, just to let you know, my doctor said that normal healthy couples should be able to conceive within 3 months if they are actually trying (timed BD, etc.). He said couples who haven't conceived within 6-9 months of actively trying, they should see a specialist.

Seeing that most of us are 6+ months of actively trying, better make that doctor appointment!


----------



## LuluSS

MommyDream said:


> Hi ladies. I am TTC 6 months now. I have crazy long irregular cycles.... And actually going to the doctor tomorrow. :flower:

Hi welcome :)

Yes, definitely go to your doctor to get your long cycles under control. Let us know what happens!


----------



## sandoval_star

How are all you girls doing? New wifey - any sign of af? Hope not!
I'm waiting for ovulation and it feels like the longest 2 weeks EVER!!


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> How are all you girls doing? New wifey - any sign of af? Hope not!
> I'm waiting for ovulation and it feels like the longest 2 weeks EVER!!

Sometimes, I think the wait for ovulation is harder then the 2WW! What CD do you usually O on?


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, I know this is strange....but everyday when I look at my ticker, it shows the #1 symptom for the day. And so far, everyday I have had the same exact thing! The day before it was twinges in the abdomen and I had that. Now today it is vivid dreams, and last night I have a very vivid dream! Although, I am pretty sure I am not pregnant due to the fact that I probably didn't O this cycle. But miracles do happen! LOL


----------



## MommyDream

LuluSS said:


> Ok, I know this is strange....but everyday when I look at my ticker, it shows the #1 symptom for the day. And so far, everyday I have had the same exact thing! The day before it was twinges in the abdomen and I had that. Now today it is vivid dreams, and last night I have a very vivid dream! Although, I am pretty sure I am not pregnant due to the fact that I probably didn't O this cycle. But miracles do happen! LOL

You never know! Good luck!


----------



## new wifey 83

hi guys well AF is here with bang!!full force and dying:growlmad:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

new wifey 83 said:


> hi guys well AF is here with bang!!full force and dying:growlmad:

:hugs: Sorry, hun :hugs: Hoping next month is your month.


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> hi guys well AF is here with bang!!full force and dying:growlmad:

:hugs: So sorry to hear. But on to a new cycle to try new things!


----------



## new wifey 83

feel like its never going to happen very down and out feeling sorry for myself !! :cry:


----------



## LuluSS

Don't get down yet! It normally takes a few months for healthy couples to conceive. 

How old are you?


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Don't get down yet! It normally takes a few months for healthy couples to conceive.
> 
> How old are you?

28!29 in september DH is 29 in 2 weeks


----------



## LuluSS

What have you guys tried so far?

Do you suspect anything that could be interfering with your fertility?


----------



## Miss Broody

ok so i gave in and tested early.... and there is a second line..... 

Its is a faint positive but i can see it holding it up in the light as can DH and it has a pink tinge! This was on a first response one step test

so i will be going today to buy a FRER test - eeek. 

Hoping this really is it, but want to see a darker line on the FRER!! 

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Ok having visited the testing gallaries and looked at other BFPs maybe it is not quite as faint as i thought! But still fainter than i feel comfortable with.

Majorly freaking out now!! xx


----------



## sandoval_star

LuluSS said:


> Sometimes, I think the wait for ovulation is harder then the 2WW! What CD do you usually O on?

I usually 'o' on cycle day 15 or 16, I'll be using an opk this month again just to be sure though!
Oh, and that sounds positive about your symptoms lulu! You never know, this might just be your month! Fingers x'd for you


----------



## sandoval_star

new wifey 83 said:


> feel like its never going to happen very down and out feeling sorry for myself !! :cry:

I know how that feels, I was in the exact same boat when af arrived last week. But I'm now feeling more positive, and you will too! I think the disappointment of af showing up, coupled with all the pms and hormones definitely makes it hard for a few days but once it passes you will be raring to go once again. And we're all here for you to vent to, so don't hold back!


----------



## Sombra

We want a picture! Let's see! Let's see!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, i posted a picture on the testing gallaries!! And i am going to do a clear blue digi tommorrow morning - eek!! xx


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats Miss Broody!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Miss Broody! Our first :bfp: for the thread!! Hoping you've left a trail of babydust! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> Congrats Miss Broody! Our first :bfp: for the thread!! Hoping you've left a trail of babydust! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

I know, I hope a trend starts and we start getting more BFP's!

So how is everyone doing today?

I am alright. No symptoms of AF yet. I usually get mild cramps and sore bbs starting a week before AF. So, looks like this may be a long cycle :shrug:


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Miss Broody! Our first :bfp: for the thread!! Hoping you've left a trail of babydust! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> I know, I hope a trend starts and we start getting more BFP's!
> 
> So how is everyone doing today?
> 
> I am alright. No symptoms of AF yet. I usually get mild cramps and sore bbs starting a week before AF. So, looks like this may be a long cycle :shrug:Click to expand...

maybe AF will stay away!! f xd for you!!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls,
Mind if I join your thread? I have been TTC for 8 months now. I was on BCP for 10+ years, and went off in may 2011. I found that I had very long, irregular cycles, and didn't always O. My ob/gyn gave me Clomid so I've been taking that, unmonitored, for 2 cycles. I thought I O'd on CD15, but after one day of temp spike, my temp dropped back down. I have been having dull cramps in the ovary area for the past couple days, so I don't really know what is going on. This TTC business is frustrating! DH has not gotten a SA yet, but I keep asking him to, and he keeps putting it off. Its getting frustrating asking him over and over again. I had my bloodwork done and my doc said it does not look like PCOS, so i'm not really sure what is preventing me from getting preggo. I also am a spotter in the LP, for a good week or so before AF. 

I have read through the forum, and Lulu, our charts look similar. +opk and then weird temperatures that are not all that helpful! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LuluSS

Hi Chloe welcome!

Did you actually see the results of your blood work? If so, what did your numbers look like?

Yes, my temps are definitely all over the place. I have always gotten a positive OPK since TTC, but you can get a positive OPK without actually O'ing. Your body will produce the LH surge, but an egg will never actually be released.

Have you had a pelvic ultrasound yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls! Can I join? I would love to hang with some girls that are in the same boat as me. I joined a few threads when we 1st started trying and am the last one basically in both of them to get PG...

An intro: We have been TTC since June 2011. So we are entering our 9th cycle. I did get PG in Sept - our 5th month of trying but it sadly ended in a MC. So here we are back at square 1 again. I have an appt 2/28 to see if my OBGYN will hopefully start testing or Clomid or whatever. 

I am currently CD10 and doing the SMEP this cycle. I start my OPK's tomorrow. FF has me OV either Fri, Sat or Sun :)

Excited to get to know you all.


----------



## sugarpi24

Hi could i join this thread....me and DH have been trying for 8 months now...i was on BC for 8-9 years or more...and i went off it June 11th ( my moms bday...and the day of my first baby buy:) ). Found out in March, April i have Hypothyroidism...im seeing a specialist now...so its almost under control :) Pretty excited...hoping this is the month! :)


----------



## Chloe597

Lulu, yes I got to see my bloods and everything was in the 'normal' range, but then again, there were ranges listed for Luteal Phase and Follicular phase, and I had bloods taken when I was spotting, presumably after O sometime. Progesterone was on the low end of normal, testosterone was on the higher end of normal, but everything else was pretty much dead center. I haven't had an ultrasound. I had one a long time ago when I was spotting, but bcp 'fixed' it, so its been a good 10+ years since i've had an ultrasound. 

Snow, what is SMEP?

Congrats, Miss Broody!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Chloe - It is called Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP)

"Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi everyone! I would like to join in! I have been ntnp/2 months of trying since we got married in July. We used preseed this month but I don't think it will give me my BFP this month. I am 10dpo and af is due on Friday and I feel like I am af is coming. Off and on cramps and my breasts feel like punching bags. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MrsG 86

Hey girls i'm 25 and ttc baby no2 been trying since 2010, I'm new to this forum and hoping to speak to some girls in the same boat as me for abit of support!!


----------



## sandoval_star

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi girls! Can I join? I would love to hang with some girls that are in the same boat as me. I joined a few threads when we 1st started trying and am the last one basically in both of them to get PG...
> 
> An intro: We have been TTC since June 2011. So we are entering our 9th cycle. I did get PG in Sept - our 5th month of trying but it sadly ended in a MC. So here we are back at square 1 again. I have an appt 2/28 to see if my OBGYN will hopefully start testing or Clomid or whatever.
> 
> I am currently CD10 and doing the SMEP this cycle. I start my OPK's tomorrow. FF has me OV either Fri, Sat or Sun :)
> 
> Excited to get to know you all.

Hey, welcome! I'm also due to ovulate Sat/Sun... getting impatient to get on with the bd'ing!! 

How are all you girls doing this week?


----------



## snowflakes120

Sandoval - I am excited to get started on this OV and Bding too!! :happydance: For now we are just BDing every other day til I get a positive OPK.

Erika - Your not out til AF arrives!! Cramping and sore BB's are good symptoms!


----------



## sugaplumx27

hey girll, i'm in mo. 5 of ttc and i definitely feel you. i should be ovulating tomorrow or the next day so i'm holding my breath until i get to test. its driving me crazyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Right so we've all been at this ttc game for a while now - time for some :bfp:s!! I'm thinking every one of us could be lucky this month, what with all the preseed, bd'ing every other day, opk's, checking cm, temp charting.... ETC!!! 

Let's do it!!


----------



## LittleWorrier

Hi All, 

I don't understand all the terminnology! Haha. 

I'm 26 and have been ttc for nearly 7months. NOTHING!

I had an app on my phone which told me my fertile days and I'm usually really good at tracking my periods but nope this month I'm forgetting it all because i have 5 new borns around me (friends and familY) and I can't take month of negetive tests! Last month I was 3 days late, usually 28days and I was lighter and that really got my hopes up. 

Today I have a funny taste in my mouth, sometimes blood, sumtimes sour and a burning sensation at back of throat. DRIVING ME MAD! xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

LittleWorrier said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't understand all the terminnology! Haha.
> 
> I'm 26 and have been ttc for nearly 7months. NOTHING!
> 
> I had an app on my phone which told me my fertile days and I'm usually really good at tracking my periods but nope this month I'm forgetting it all because i have 5 new borns around me (friends and familY) and I can't take month of negetive tests! Last month I was 3 days late, usually 28days and I was lighter and that really got my hopes up.
> 
> Today I have a funny taste in my mouth, sometimes blood, sumtimes sour and a burning sensation at back of throat. DRIVING ME MAD! xxx

Me and dh are on our 6th month now, and I know how hard it is to stay positive. I've got quite a few new borns in my family too and it's just a constant reminder of how much I want my own and that I'm STILL not pregnant. But I've came to realise that trying to maintain positivity and hope is really all we can do! Good luck for this month :hugs:

And, a few of the abbreviations are:
bfp - big fat positive
bfn - big fat negative
bd / bd'ing - baby dance / baby dancing
cm - cervical mucus
opk - ovulation predictor kit 

Hope this helps, if there's any more you're not sure of just let us know!


----------



## LittleWorrier

Haha thanks for that  

So what does this heartbrun feeling feel like? Its confusing me? 

thanks for reply and happy baby making xxx


----------



## LuluSS

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hi everyone! I would like to join in! I have been ntnp/2 months of trying since we got married in July. We used preseed this month but I don't think it will give me my BFP this month. I am 10dpo and af is due on Friday and I feel like I am af is coming. Off and on cramps and my breasts feel like punching bags. Good luck everyone!

Hi and welcome! AF is due Friday for me as well. Hoping she doesn't show for the both of us!


----------



## LuluSS

Just wanted to say welcome to all of the new girls.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> LittleWorrier said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I don't understand all the terminnology! Haha.
> 
> I'm 26 and have been ttc for nearly 7months. NOTHING!
> 
> I had an app on my phone which told me my fertile days and I'm usually really good at tracking my periods but nope this month I'm forgetting it all because i have 5 new borns around me (friends and familY) and I can't take month of negetive tests! Last month I was 3 days late, usually 28days and I was lighter and that really got my hopes up.
> 
> Today I have a funny taste in my mouth, sometimes blood, sumtimes sour and a burning sensation at back of throat. DRIVING ME MAD! xxx
> 
> Me and dh are on our 6th month now, and I know how hard it is to stay positive. I've got quite a few new borns in my family too and it's just a constant reminder of how much I want my own and that I'm STILL not pregnant. But I've came to realise that trying to maintain positivity and hope is really all we can do! Good luck for this month :hugs:
> 
> And, a few of the abbreviations are:
> bfp - big fat positive
> bfn - big fat negative
> bd / bd'ing - baby dance / baby dancing
> cm - cervical mucus
> opk - ovulation predictor kit
> 
> Hope this helps, if there's any more you're not sure of just let us know!Click to expand...

Just a few more to add:

O / O'ing - ovulate / ovulating
FS - Fertility Specialist
M/C - Miscarriage
cp - cervical position
BCP - birth control pills


----------



## LuluSS

Chloe597 said:


> Lulu, yes I got to see my bloods and everything was in the 'normal' range, but then again, there were ranges listed for Luteal Phase and Follicular phase, and I had bloods taken when I was spotting, presumably after O sometime. Progesterone was on the low end of normal, testosterone was on the higher end of normal, but everything else was pretty much dead center. I haven't had an ultrasound. I had one a long time ago when I was spotting, but bcp 'fixed' it, so its been a good 10+ years since i've had an ultrasound.
> 
> Snow, what is SMEP?
> 
> Congrats, Miss Broody!!

I guess it is a good thing that all of your hormone levels were in normal range...but it sucks because then you are not sure what is preventing you from getting pg. Since it has been a while, I would ask your doctor for a pelvic ultrasound. That might rule out ovarian cysts, etc. For me, my ultrasound came out normal, but not my blood work.


----------



## new wifey 83

has any one tried soft cups or mooncups??!!


----------



## sugarpi24

ive tried softcups...no success...but then again i had a thyroid problem when using them...thinking about using them again...kinda a pain to get out though.,..


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am good today. Still very sore breasts but I always have them after ovulation. BUT they hurt WAY more than usual. I can't tell if it is a good sign or it is because I have had a really poor diet the last few days.

Hubby got a GREAT new job today. We are soooo happy. I think now he will be way more into making a baby. He wanted one but he was stressed and worried because he hates his job. Every month it was negative he would say it's ok Erika, maybe its for the best until I get a new job. So needless to say we are just so thrilled right now. So he will be bringing home way more $$$$$$s a month as well. So maybe I can get pregnant and stay at home?? :)

Hopefully this month (since I am 90% sure I am out this month) we can try super duper hard lol. I am going to use preseed again this month. 

Hope everyone else is great!


----------



## LuluSS

Well, today my temp finally rised! I am 12DPO, and I am holding off on testing so had to pee on some kind of stick today, so I took an OPK lol. It was positive. I have heard of women getting a positive OPK before a positive HPT. I am trying to stay optimistic! I will test Friday morning on 14DPO. I don't have any symptoms of AF, just a few mild cramps here and there but no sore bbs yet. But AF symptoms always vary each cycle. Sometimes I will have symptoms and sometimes I won't.


----------



## flou

Hi everyone - just joined this site looking for support. Me and my hubby have been ttc for 10 months noq and its really frustrating. I'm 30 and my husband is 31. We have been together for 10 years and married for 2 years. I have always wanted children but wanted to wait until I was in a position to give a child the best start in life. I have had blood tests to check hormones and they are fine and i am definitely ovulating. Ever since ttc I spot before my period for about 5 to 7 days and then have a period for about 5 days. I am fairly regular - about every 29 to 32 days. My doc says that its stress as my hormones are fine and won't do anymore tests until we hit the one year mark. Any advice or anyone experiencing these symptoms?xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

LuluSS said:


> Well, today my temp finally rised! I am 12DPO, and I am holding off on testing so had to pee on some kind of stick today, so I took an OPK lol. It was positive. I have heard of women getting a positive OPK before a positive HPT. I am trying to stay optimistic! I will test Friday morning on 14DPO. I don't have any symptoms of AF, just a few mild cramps here and there but no sore bbs yet. But AF symptoms always vary each cycle. Sometimes I will have symptoms and sometimes I won't.

Wow, this sounds promising! I have everything x'd for you!!


----------



## sandoval_star

flou said:


> Hi everyone - just joined this site looking for support. Me and my hubby have been ttc for 10 months noq and its really frustrating. I'm 30 and my husband is 31. We have been together for 10 years and married for 2 years. I have always wanted children but wanted to wait until I was in a position to give a child the best start in life. I have had blood tests to check hormones and they are fine and i am definitely ovulating. Ever since ttc I spot before my period for about 5 to 7 days and then have a period for about 5 days. I am fairly regular - about every 29 to 32 days. My doc says that its stress as my hormones are fine and won't do anymore tests until we hit the one year mark. Any advice or anyone experiencing these symptoms?xxx

Hey, welcome! Me and dh are on our 6th cycle ttc - no luck yet. I'm the same, had blood tests, hormones are normal and doctor said he won't think about any other tests until the one year mark. That worries me though because I will be 31 this year and hoped to have a few children! Wish things would move a bit quicker - I'm ready to be a Mum!!


----------



## Chloe597

Flou, are you in the US, or elsewhere? I have a similar spotting issue, and my doctor gave me progesterone supplements to help with that. they seemed to help, but i never knew if i was taking them at the right time because my cycles are very long, so I have to pay close attention and make sure I O before I take it. I also had bloods drawn, although they werent CD3 or CD21's, they were just taken whenever i had my appt, sometime in my LP. This 1 year mark is BS. If we want kids, we should be entitled to have tests done earlier than 1 year. Its not like something magically happens at that one year mark that proves it was impossible whereas at the 10 month mark you are still not considered long term enough to warrant testing. Can you go to a different doc and just tell them its been a year TTC? I would do that myself, but all of the doctors on my insurance are at the same hospital network, so my charts are linked and they will see that I was on BCP until May 2011 when my Dr made a note that I went off of it.


----------



## snowflakes120

I feel you Flou & Sandoval. But I haven't had any testing done yet. I have an appt on the 28th and hoping for testing then. 

Flou, we too have been putting off children til the time was right and now I am waiting. We have been TTC for 9 months or so now. Our position in life is so perfect right now. I will be 32 in April and just feel like time is of the essence if I want my 2 children before I turn 35. Spotting prior to AF is very common when your progesterone is low. Did they check that? Do you chart BBT? If you do and your temps are close to your crosshairs that usually indicates a progesterone issue as well.

Chloe - I am so doing that. I plan to tell my OBGYN when I go on the 28th that we NTNP for 3 months before I started charting so I can say it's been 1 year. I think it's BS that I have lie. I am concerned about my body. My age isn't going down and I've already had 1 miscarriage.


----------



## Sombra

Chloe597 said:


> Flou, are you in the US, or elsewhere? I have a similar spotting issue, and my doctor gave me progesterone supplements to help with that. they seemed to help, but i never knew if i was taking them at the right time because my cycles are very long, so I have to pay close attention and make sure I O before I take it. I also had bloods drawn, although they werent CD3 or CD21's, they were just taken whenever i had my appt, sometime in my LP. This 1 year mark is BS. If we want kids, we should be entitled to have tests done earlier than 1 year. Its not like something magically happens at that one year mark that proves it was impossible whereas at the 10 month mark you are still not considered long term enough to warrant testing. Can you go to a different doc and just tell them its been a year TTC? I would do that myself, but all of the doctors on my insurance are at the same hospital network, so my charts are linked and they will see that I was on BCP until May 2011 when my Dr made a note that I went off of it.

Just tell them you actually went off before that, you just didn't tell your doc until May! What are they going to do? Call you a liar? We all pay plenty in health care premiums...it's not like they're doing these tests for free! They'll get theirs...you just need to get yours too!


----------



## Hellokitty20

Me and my DH start trying again friday!! Gonna try preseed for the first time this cycle! Excited and nervous,, hoping for my BFP! I have a good feeling about this cycle!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Well, today my temp finally rised! I am 12DPO, and I am holding off on testing so had to pee on some kind of stick today, so I took an OPK lol. It was positive. I have heard of women getting a positive OPK before a positive HPT. I am trying to stay optimistic! I will test Friday morning on 14DPO. I don't have any symptoms of AF, just a few mild cramps here and there but no sore bbs yet. But AF symptoms always vary each cycle. Sometimes I will have symptoms and sometimes I won't.

oooh fxd for you!!im so excited cant wait till friday!!:thumbup:


----------



## flou

sandolval_star - I know what you mean. I want to ideally have two children before I am 35 and I will be 31 in July and I am so ready to be a Mum!

Chole597 - I am in the UK. When I had blood tests done my progesterone levels were tested on CD21 and they were considered ok. But I think I will bring it back up with the docs. I am keeping a diary of my cycle so that I can go to the docs in a couple of months and tell them when I am spotting.

Snowflakes120 - I chart my cycle to work out my fertile time but I haven't tried charting temps. I have been considering doing it for a while tho.

I never used to spot until ttc except when I came off bcp a few years ago - which I know is common because of hormones. I just wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## LuluSS

I tested last night and BFN :cry:

And now my temps are dropping so AF should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## sandoval_star

Wooo, just got a smiley face on a clearblue ovulation test! So excited, time to :sex:
Managed to dtd last night too and we're planning on the next 3 or 4 days too - hopefully that will cover it! 

Lulu - don't count yourself out just yet, I've read a few posts from women who have experienced a slight drop in temp just before their expected af, then a rise again when it doesn't show. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for smiley Sandoval! Hit up those sheets girl! My OPK is jealous of yours! Mine today barely has a line! I swear yesterdays was darker! 

Sorry about the BFN Lulu!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> I tested last night and BFN :cry:
> 
> And now my temps are dropping so AF should be here today or tomorrow.

your not out till :witch: shows :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Wooo, just got a smiley face on a clearblue ovulation test! So excited, time to :sex:
> Managed to dtd last night too and we're planning on the next 3 or 4 days too - hopefully that will cover it!
> 
> Lulu - don't count yourself out just yet, I've read a few posts from women who have experienced a slight drop in temp just before their expected af, then a rise again when it doesn't show. Fingers crossed for you x

happy :sex:!!


----------



## dalismom

Hi everyone! can I join? I am 28, almost 29 and DH is 35. We have been married for 14 months ( both had previous marriages, but no children for either of us) and we have been actively trying for 8 months. Nothing so far :( blood work done, everything seems okay except 3.2 on my thyroid, my dr said nothing to worry about though. my hubby had a SA done and everything is fine there. My doc put me on Clomid 5o mg day 5-9 this month and today is CD 21, I went in for bloodwork today so we will see if I O'd. I sure hope so!!! I have gotten + the last 3 days on my OPk so I am so confused? Looking forward to talking to you all! It is nice to have people that have the same feelings as you. Thanks!! Gluck to you all!


----------



## sugarpi24

You want your thyroid between 1-2....3.2 is still high...


----------



## dalismom

Thank you Sugarpi! That is what I thought too! I really like my doctor but he does not seem concerned about it at all. Especially since I was Oing on my own, just way late in my cycle. I am concerned about it but he says that it is fine and he doesn't want to put me on meds to lower it. I had it tested for the first time 6 months ago at a 3.2 ( with a different dr, she was very unhelpful, switched obgyn's) and then last month it was 3.1. I am totally confused? Do you think that this is preventing us from getting pregnant?


----------



## sugarpi24

You would have to go to a specialist.....some doctors may think 3.2 is fine...but according to the specialist that I went to my 3.9....is still to high so he upped my dosage....it could be what's stopping you...try a different doctor see what they say...good luck!


----------



## flou

good luck sandoval_star. Hopefully this will be your month!

dalimom - i would get a second opinion. It can't hurt. Good Luck!


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> Wooo, just got a smiley face on a clearblue ovulation test! So excited, time to :sex:
> Managed to dtd last night too and we're planning on the next 3 or 4 days too - hopefully that will cover it!
> 
> Lulu - don't count yourself out just yet, I've read a few posts from women who have experienced a slight drop in temp just before their expected af, then a rise again when it doesn't show. Fingers crossed for you x

Good luck and lots of :dust: to you!!!!!


----------



## LuluSS

sugarpi24 said:


> You want your thyroid between 1-2....3.2 is still high...

At my doctor's the normal range is 0.35-4.00. My level is at 0.75. 

But I would also get a second opinion.

Also, my temp went back up this morning! AF should be here today...hopefully she stays away!!!


----------



## dalismom

Lulu, good luck to you!!!! 
I would get a second opinon except he IS my second opinon lol....I went to a lady dr before him and she did NOTHING! I switched to him and so far(other than that) he has been VERY proactive as far as I can tell. He def validates me so I will talk to him about it for sure! Thanks ladies!


----------



## dalismom

Hi everyone, I'm back :) i just got a call of obgyn and he said that I most likely ovulated, my progesterone came back at 5.6, really low in my opinion. I have gotten a + the last 4 days so maybe its just REALLY early? Anyone have insight on this? Thanks


----------



## dalismom

sorry last for 4 + days on OPK :)


----------



## LuluSS

I haven't gotten my progesterone checked yet, so can't help you there, sorry. But if your doctor says you ovulated, and you are getting a positive OPK, then I would just assume you have. Good luck!


----------



## RexyI

Im on month 8 with no af's as of yet. :( anyone else been in the same boat?

so frustrated!


----------



## dalismom

Rexy, are you seeing a gyno? Mine mentioned giving me progesterone if my AF didn't come on time last month, to get it started. Maybe something you can look into?


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, no AF yet and my temps are still high! So frustrating. If AF doesn't show today then I will test again tomorrow morning. It sure does feel like she is going to show any time now!


----------



## RexyI

dalismom said:


> Rexy, are you seeing a gyno? Mine mentioned giving me progesterone if my AF didn't come on time last month, to get it started. Maybe something you can look into?

dalismom, I went to docs yday - they're sending me for a pelvic scan then gyno if all is ok. I hate waiting for things!

Fingers crossed something happens soon.


----------



## dalismom

Lula, YAY! Stay away AF! Fingers and toes crossed you get a BFP! Keep us posted

Rexy, I know, waiting is the worst part! I hope everything comes back good and you get some answers really soon!

I am on CD 23 and have had 5 +days on OPK, lots of CM still and period cramps. So confused now..... I am sure I ovulated due to the 5.6 progesterone level on day 21 so we will see. My cycles are super long and the number was low so I am just holding out hope now.


----------



## flou

Good luck Lulu! I'm praying for you xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw Lulu, so excited for you. Quite promising if your temps are still high! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## LuluSS

RexyI said:


> dalismom said:
> 
> 
> Rexy, are you seeing a gyno? Mine mentioned giving me progesterone if my AF didn't come on time last month, to get it started. Maybe something you can look into?
> 
> dalismom, I went to docs yday - they're sending me for a pelvic scan then gyno if all is ok. I hate waiting for things!
> 
> Fingers crossed something happens soon.Click to expand...

I know how you feel, I hate waiting too!

Thanks everyone! Still no AF! I do have mild AF like cramps but I know how many women said they felt like AF was coming but ended up getting a BFP. I sure hope I get the BFP now or next cycle so I don't have to pay the high fertility specialist costs!


----------



## new wifey 83

good luck LuLu!! f xd :happydance:


----------



## new wifey 83

ok guys am really worried i got my period on friday the 4th and had a normal period for me heavy for 2 and a half days then started getting lighter and gone by the wednesday but had some red brown discharge on the 7th day thursday.brown discharge friday and saturday and now tonight its bright red like my period again??please help me


----------



## sandoval_star

new wifey 83 said:


> ok guys am really worried i got my period on friday the 4th and had a normal period for me heavy for 2 and a half days then started getting lighter and gone by the wednesday but had some red brown discharge on the 7th day thursday.brown discharge friday and saturday and now tonight its bright red like my period again??please help me

Did you do a test again, just to rule pregnancy out? Have you been doing anything differently this cycle that may have messed your hormones up a little? I'd say if you are worried then definitely go to your doctor, but it will probably be fine. Our bodies like to stress us out sometimes!! In November I had a chemical pregnancy, one morning I had a faint positive on a hpt but all other tests were neg. Then when my period came it was unusual and very heavy with painful cramps. 
Hope you are ok xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Sandoval - Looks like we are close in cycles in month! I OV'd yesterday. We can wait out this TWW together! My 9th cycles a charm right??!! :)


----------



## sandoval_star

snowflakes120 said:


> Sandoval - Looks like we are close in cycles in month! I OV'd yesterday. We can wait out this TWW together! My 9th cycles a charm right??!! :)

My ticker is wrong, I'm 1 dpo today so right on schedule with you! And, wouldn't you know snowflakes, 9 is my lucky number so hopefully this is your month! When you going to test?


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy to hear that 9 is your lucky number. I'll prolly test the 22nd - as it is my lucky number - when I played soccer I was always 22. I will be 10dpo and since I only have an 11 day lp these days - It will have to do. What about you??


----------



## sandoval_star

snowflakes120 said:


> Happy to hear that 9 is your lucky number. I'll prolly test the 22nd - as it is my lucky number - when I played soccer I was always 22. I will be 10dpo and since I only have an 11 day lp these days - It will have to do. What about you??

Think I'll start testing from 7 dpo (Sunday I think that will be!), af is not due until 26th. Not sure I'm feeling it this month though? Hmm, need to get the positive vibes going...


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> ok guys am really worried i got my period on friday the 4th and had a normal period for me heavy for 2 and a half days then started getting lighter and gone by the wednesday but had some red brown discharge on the 7th day thursday.brown discharge friday and saturday and now tonight its bright red like my period again??please help me
> 
> Did you do a test again, just to rule pregnancy out? Have you been doing anything differently this cycle that may have messed your hormones up a little? I'd say if you are worried then definitely go to your doctor, but it will probably be fine. Our bodies like to stress us out sometimes!! In November I had a chemical pregnancy, one morning I had a faint positive on a hpt but all other tests were neg. Then when my period came it was unusual and very heavy with painful cramps.
> Hope you are ok xxClick to expand...

full blown period again??was at doc all my bloods she did last week are normal so shes not worried but im going for a pelvic ultrasound tm just incase.im terrified


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck Sandoval and snowflake! I hope this is both your month!

AFM, STILL no AF! I never tested this weekend and if she doesn't show today, then I will test tomorrow morning. If it is positive then I can suprise DH at night for V-Day. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP, and DH cried lol.

But, my temps are finally dropping...so guess I just have the wait and see.


----------



## SoCalbabylove

Hi All,

I would like to join! I just posted in the TTC#1 section about myself. We have been TTC#1 for 5 months and this month I bought the ClearBlue Digital Fertility monitor. Anyone use this little device?


----------



## sandoval_star

New wifey - try not to worry sweetie, I'm sure the doctor would have told you if anything seemed wrong. Thinking about you, and will be tomorrow :hugs:

Lulu - I'm still holding out hope for you! Maybe you could make that dream a reality :thumbup:

SoCalbabylove - welcome! Good luck for this month, I've not used a CBFM myself but have read some positive stories about them! Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## SoCalbabylove

hi there! I just got AF yesterday! AH! hoping the CBDFM will help us. feeling a little down today!


----------



## sandoval_star

SoCalbabylove said:


> hi there! I just got AF yesterday! AH! hoping the CBDFM will help us. feeling a little down today!

I was right where you are the day I got af (and the following few days) BUT, you must be excited to try out the CBFM!! I tried the cough medicine route this month and once af was on her way I was excited to get going again. Your positivity WILL return! :hugs:


----------



## SoCalbabylove

thank you. I know it will too.

I am EXCITED for sure to use the digital monitor. Just need to keep happy thoughts in my head!!!

I am wondering if I am drinking too much caffeine. I have cut waaaaay back...since september. Now I drink half caf in the morning - about 2 large cups. then tea the rest of the day. Should I just try and cut all caffeine?


----------



## sandoval_star

SoCalbabylove said:


> thank you. I know it will too.
> 
> I am EXCITED for sure to use the digital monitor. Just need to keep happy thoughts in my head!!!
> 
> I am wondering if I am drinking too much caffeine. I have cut waaaaay back...since september. Now I drink half caf in the morning - about 2 large cups. then tea the rest of the day. Should I just try and cut all caffeine?

I switched to decaf coffee and maybe only have 1 cup of tea a day. I know it can really affect fertility so maybe wouldn't hurt to cut back some more. I read somewhere that no more than 1 cup of coffee or tea per day was recommended. That said, you can't completely run your life with ttc, so if you've cut back already you should feel good about that!


----------



## katherinegrey

Am I too late to join? Hi ladies! I've been trying 8 months, and I am currently 7dpo, so fingers crossed this is finally the tww that gets me a bfp!!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:



> Good luck Sandoval and snowflake! I hope this is both your month!
> 
> AFM, STILL no AF! I never tested this weekend and if she doesn't show today, then I will test tomorrow morning. If it is positive then I can suprise DH at night for V-Day. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP, and DH cried lol.
> 
> But, my temps are finally dropping...so guess I just have the wait and see.

any updates lulu?


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sandoval and snowflake! I hope this is both your month!
> 
> AFM, STILL no AF! I never tested this weekend and if she doesn't show today, then I will test tomorrow morning. If it is positive then I can suprise DH at night for V-Day. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP, and DH cried lol.
> 
> But, my temps are finally dropping...so guess I just have the wait and see.
> 
> any updates lulu?Click to expand...

Well, still no AF! And my temp went up again today (so annoying). So I am finally going to test again tonight. I will let you guys know!


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome to the new ladies!

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## LuluSS

katherinegrey said:


> Am I too late to join? Hi ladies! I've been trying 8 months, and I am currently 7dpo, so fingers crossed this is finally the tww that gets me a bfp!!

I noticed you have PCOS. I do too. Do you temp at all? For the first 6 cycles I only used OPK's and always got a positive. Well this past cycle, I used OPK's and temped. I got positive OPK's again, but my temp never indicated Ovulation. OPK's don't actually tell if you are ovulating. Didn't know if you knew that! Just wanted to be helpful!


----------



## sandoval_star

Lulu, good luck!!! So excited for you!!!! xx


----------



## new wifey 83

ooh looks good!!fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks! I still have light cramps that come and go. It would be weird if I got my positive on the month I didn't feel like I ovulated.....


----------



## new wifey 83

maybe when you least expect it!!:winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

OH lulu you should totally test!! Your temp raise today is looking good!

Welcome Katherine Grey!!


----------



## dalismom

Lula, can't wait to hear! test, test.....no peer pressure of anything :)

Anyone else have anything good going on?


----------



## flou

Good luck Lulu - it sounds promising.

I should ovulate at the weekend so fingers crossed!


----------



## xnikkix

Hi Ladies, Can I join too, we have been trying for 8 months now also and getting a bit stressed with it all! 

My last period started on 10th Jan I had what I think was IB on the 27th & 28th Jan, my periods are all over the place though my last cycle was 23 days, I haven't started this month yet and done a few tests all bfn :( not sure what to think? Surely if i was preggo i would have had a BFP by now?

Good luck to you all for your BFP's

Nic xx


----------



## Mads135

This is my first time posting in awhile. Can I join?

Me and DH have been trying for 6 months now. Kept getting my hopes up every single month during the tww only to to have all my suspected 'symptoms' crashed by AF. This month I stopped using opks cuz I think it was making me more stressed so I have no idea when I ovulated.

Now officially 5 days late. Haven't tested yet and trying to wait until I'm 7 days late as have had a couple of late periods (2 or 3 days) and drove myself crazy with loads of BFNs. Really hoping this could be the month . . .:winkwink:


----------



## Mads135

xnikkix said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join too, we have been trying for 8 months now also and getting a bit stressed with it all!
> 
> My last period started on 10th Jan I had what I think was IB on the 27th & 28th Jan, my periods are all over the place though my last cycle was 23 days, I haven't started this month yet and done a few tests all bfn :( not sure what to think? Surely if i was preggo i would have had a BFP by now?
> 
> Good luck to you all for your BFP's
> 
> Nic xx

Waiting is so frustrating and stressful. Do you know when you ovulated? Maybe wait a few days and test again. Best of luck to you and hope you get a BFP!


----------



## xnikkix

Hi mads, I think it was around the 20th Jan not too sure as I don't temp or anything just go by cm, i think i would drive myself crazier if i did temp and opk's. I used to have regular periods until about a year ago and doc already sent me for a scan to see everything was ok because I have become so irregular! Everything came back normal!! :) 

Sounds good for you this month!! You def have more will power than me lol fingers x'd for your BFP,

Does anyone know how late can you get a bfp after ovulating??

Nic xx


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome new ladies! Yes the TWW is very frustrating. I have been dealing with mine for over two weeks now!

Update: I tested last night and another BFN :(

My temps are still up. So who knows when AF will show.


----------



## Mads135

It seems like the three week wait is quickly becoming the worst. It's like AF gets a kick out of messing with our heads. Never knew trying for a baby would be this emotional. Fingers crossed that we all get lucky this month. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies! I see you are all coping with the tww as well as I am :rofl:!

Lulu - temp is still up? I really hope this is your :bfp:!!!


----------



## new wifey 83

Lulu if temp is still up its looking good!!


got results of ultrasound and all is clear so if something was wrong would it show up on that??


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> Lulu if temp is still up its looking good!!
> 
> 
> got results of ultrasound and all is clear so if something was wrong would it show up on that??

Not necessarily. For me, my ultrasound was normal, but my blood work showed PCOS. Also, it can be vice versa.


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> Lulu if temp is still up its looking good!!
> 
> 
> got results of ultrasound and all is clear so if something was wrong would it show up on that??
> 
> Not necessarily. For me, my ultrasound was normal, but my blood work showed PCOS. Also, it can be vice versa.Click to expand...

my bloods came back normal too all levels fine


----------



## x lisa x

Hey ladies,
Hope you dont mind me joining in here, im on cycle 11 and so frustrated as everyone around me seams to be getting their :bfp: I have been doctors and they have refered me to specialist however they wont do any testing unless i have been trying for a year! Im due to go back on April 23rd but hoping i wont have to! Was getting fed up so last month purchased the CBFM as I have heard v good reviews about it im now 3dpo and have my f xd! At least this cycle i know i :sex: at the right time prior ovulation and during! anyone else used CBFM?? 

Sending all u ladies :dust:


----------



## Sombra

x lisa x said:


> Hey ladies,
> Hope you dont mind me joining in here, im on cycle 11 and so frustrated as everyone around me seams to be getting their :bfp: I have been doctors and they have refered me to specialist however they wont do any testing unless i have been trying for a year! Im due to go back on April 23rd but hoping i wont have to! Was getting fed up so last month purchased the CBFM as I have heard v good reviews about it im now 3dpo and have my f xd! At least this cycle i know i :sex: at the right time prior ovulation and during! anyone else used CBFM??
> 
> Sending all u ladies :dust:

I also use cbfm...great investment.


----------



## dalismom

what is cbfm?

Lulu, it sounds promising still! fxd!

New wifey- that is good news! I don't know much about pcos, what were your symptoms?


----------



## new wifey 83

my cycles range from 26 -33 days this month got it on day 30 was a normal period at first 2 and half days of good bleeding then got lighter and gone by day6 as i say nrmal for me but small bit of bleeding day 7 brown discharge day 8 9 and started blleding again day 10 full period day 11 and 12 only very light today day 13 when i wipe.this has never happened me before so went for ultrasound yesterday all clear and bllods normal.my doctor reckons its stress and worry causing it??


----------



## x lisa x

CBFM - clear blue fertility monitor, grate investment lets you know up to one week prior to ovulation so u know when to get busy :)


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> Lulu if temp is still up its looking good!!
> 
> 
> got results of ultrasound and all is clear so if something was wrong would it show up on that??
> 
> Not necessarily. For me, my ultrasound was normal, but my blood work showed PCOS. Also, it can be vice versa.Click to expand...
> 
> my bloods came back normal too all levels fineClick to expand...

Hmmm, well then as far as things like PCOS, you seem to be in the clear. But usually after trying for a year, they might do a procedure such as an HSG to see if any tubes are blocked, etc.


----------



## Mads135

Was trying to wait until I was a week late but caved in and tested this morning. BFN :cry: So confused as my period has never been this late before.


----------



## dalismom

Mads- ((((hugs)))) I am sorry! I know that that BFN when your late is the worst! I had the same thing last month. It is just an awful feeling! Can your Dr take you progesterone level to see what is going on? Mine did last month bc I was 4 days late and it showed my levels had dropped back below 2 after O so I knew AF was on its way- 2 or 3 days later, sure enough she showed up. If your level is high that might be good news, or you O'd later than you thought maybe? 

Good luck to you and baby dust!!!


----------



## CherylC3

hey im 26 and on my 9th month of trying and it is a nightmare. everyone seems to be pregnant except me :( also from Glasgow.. il be your buddy..x


----------



## LuluSS

Mads135 said:


> Was trying to wait until I was a week late but caved in and tested this morning. BFN :cry: So confused as my period has never been this late before.

Aw I am sorry! :hugs:

I am going through the same thing. But I don't even know if AF is late or not because I don't even know when I O'd, if I even did. I have been testing since last week and all BFN's :(


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey Cheryl! Welcome to the thread. Whereabouts in your cycle are you now? I'm with you, feel like everyone around me is pregnant and it happened so easily for them. Hopefully we won't have to wait much longer!

Lulu - any luck with the testing? x


----------



## LuluSS

No luck yet. I tested last night and this morning and still BFNs! My body likes playing weird cruel tricks on me!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome new girls! 

I hear everyone on the pregnant woman all around them and that is happens so fast for them. 

Sorry about the BFN's Lulu and Mads. Hope that it turns into a BFP soon!


----------



## LuluSS

I know AF is coming in the next couple of hours. I just started getting "those" type of cramps. Not the mild twinge type ones, the real period cramps. And I get HORRIBLE AF cramps too. My doc things I might have endo. Well, time to pop the pain killers now to somewhat avoid the pain :cry:


----------



## dalismom

Lulu so sorry to hear that! I hope she stays away!!!! Our bodies are so funny aren't they? We know them so well sometimes and other times we are second guessing them.....at least that is how I am. I really hope your AF stays away and your BFP comes really soon!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks, but the :witch: is here.

Now onto the next step. Going to set up an appointment with the fertility specialist for me and DH. If I can ever get a hold of her! It has been phone tag for the past 2 weeks! I am not ovulating. I was holding out hope that I did, and my temps didn't catch it. But I know that isn't the case. Hopefully Clomid will do it for me, or IUI. I wouldn't be able to do it if I had to go through IVF. The U.S. insurance companies do not cover IVF at all. They barely even cover infertility treatment, if at all! :nope:


----------



## dalismom

Lulu- hugs! I am sorry hun, I hope you get some answers really soon! My Dr put me on Clomid last month, I did O on it but too late I am afraid. I am sure it will work for you! Keep your head up, we are all in this together! :)


----------



## LuluSS

dalismom said:


> Lulu- hugs! I am sorry hun, I hope you get some answers really soon! My Dr put me on Clomid last month, I did O on it but too late I am afraid. I am sure it will work for you! Keep your head up, we are all in this together! :)

Thanks :)

How did you like Clomid? Did you get any bad side effects from it?


----------



## dalismom

I dont want to jinx myself hahah, bc I am going on 100 mg next time but the worst side effects I had were a few hot flashes and a headache on the night of the first pill. That was really it for me. I have heard HORROR stories but I was pleasantly surprised. I know everyone is different and every round is different but I am hoping and praying for us both to have good cycles go around. ( I have a feeling I am out this month, just instict I guess) Anway, keep me posted on what your doc says, I think that the Clomid will help you at least O! That is the fist step, right :)


----------



## LuluSS

Ah sorry, I don't want to jinx you! 

That is good though that you have had few side effects. I have bad luck, and will probably be one of the one's who gets every side effect. Yes, I know, I was trying to have a positive outlook on this whole TTC journey, but since AF is here today, I am giving myself an excuse to be negative today! hahaha.

Do you know if you ovulated at least this cycle?

I think when I start Clomid, I will do other things as well, such as preseed, etc. just to increase chances even more.

Do you have PCOS?


----------



## dalismom

no, I don't think I have PCOS and I did O this cycle, my first round but it was kind of late, CD 20 or 21 I think? So we will see? I also forgot the most important and worst side effect for me, ugghhhhh weight gain. I am only about 5'4 and started at 115 pounds, I weighed in this morning at 120 and have been hovering there for about 3 weeks..... I am guessing Clomid,there is really no other reason for it? I hope you don't get that one :) 5 pounds might not seems like that much but on me at 5'4 I can hardly button my pants now.....I ask my doctor, he said probably water/clomid but it should go down. Well, it hasn't....there better be a baby in there or the weight part really sucks!

Alot of people say that it dries up their CM, it didn't mine at all! I felt like I might have actually had more? We got some preseed for me hubby to do his SA, but we never had to use it for BDing..... I'm glad I think it could get messy ;)


----------



## LuluSS

Ah, I hope I don't get the weight gain either! But my weight fluctuates throughout the year anyways. I am about 5'6" and fluctuate between 118-130 throughout the year. Your weight gain could have been caused by stress too. I think that is what mine has to do with.

But I am glad you did ovulate! I hope it leads to a BFP!

I think I might give preseed a try. Maybe I will try it on a non fertile day just in case it does dry up my CM. Thanks for the info!

Did they allow your DH to do the SA at home? My DH has no problem getting a SA done, but he wants to do it at home....


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Hey been TTC almos 2 years now! 8 DPO right now, praying for a baby due on Halloween!!!
I also have PCOS have lost 25 pounds so far.


----------



## sandoval_star

Sorry to hear that Lulu :hugs:
Hope clomid works well for you, I've heard great things about it. That's really bad that insurance companies don't cover for fertility treatment! I suppose that's where we're fortunate having the NHS over here, even if people do moan about it all the time. Hope af is gone quickly and you can move on to the next step xx


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks. I am pretty fortunate that my insurance cover 50% of infertility treatments. But there is no coverage at all for IVF if I ever needed one.


----------



## sandoval_star

Lulu - Hopefully it won't need to come to IVF anyways. I think you will do just fine :hugs:

Hope all you ladies are well today! I don't have many symptoms this tww - just a niggly sore back, swollen bbs and slight heartburn. Hmph, not feeling hopeful...

On another note... I was reading through some other threads today (one in particular on bfp announcements) and some women are so MEAN to one another!!! I can't understand it! So grateful for all you lovely girls x


----------



## new wifey 83

sorry LULU :hugs:


----------



## dalismom

sandoval- Me too! I feel like you all are family! :)

Lula, my hubby had to go in to do it. He said that it wasn't bad at all! I have heard of them letting you do it at home though, maybe yours will get to? 

Our insurnace covers anything infertility related 100% through 15,000 over a lifetime, if it goes above that we are on our own 100%. I hope we don't have to use all of that! I hope we don't have to use any of it :)


----------



## Sombra

sandoval_star said:


> Lulu - Hopefully it won't need to come to IVF anyways. I think you will do just fine :hugs:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well today! I don't have many symptoms this tww - just a niggly sore back, swollen bbs and slight heartburn. Hmph, not feeling hopeful...
> 
> On another note... I was reading through some other threads today (one in particular on bfp announcements) and some women are so MEAN to one another!!! I can't understand it! So grateful for all you lovely girls x

I am proud to say I have never encountered anyone on this thread that wasn't 100% kind and helpful. I guess we are all truly classy ladies :coolio:

The last thing you should want is bad karma when your TTC!


----------



## sandoval_star

Sombra said:


> I am proud to say I have never encountered anyone on this thread that wasn't 100% kind and helpful. I guess we are all truly classy ladies :coolio:
> 
> The last thing you should want is bad karma when your TTC!

Definitely! It's stressful enough!! x


----------



## trgirl308

Hi ladies! Can I join you?

We are nearing towards the end of our 7th cycle, I am 9dpo today. I am super regular and predictable, we have used presseed for 3 cycles now, so I really don't know what is taking so long! I am finding as I go on this site that everyone I talked to in wtt and then ttc is now pregnant and I'm still not, so it is nice to vent to some who are in the same boat. I think the 6 month mark was the hardest (so far anyways). My collegue left today for maternity leave so there is another reminder.. and yes seeing pregnant ppl everywhere and family and friends keep asking if we're pregnant yet and we have to keep saying no... I think the worst is seeing how much DH wants it and then having to tell him that yet again it hasn't worked. 

You all seem really nice, hopefully we all get our bfps really soon! :dust:


----------



## dalismom

trgirl, welcome! We are glad to have you join us but I am sorry that you have to be here :( it is hard! My DH and I have been trying for 8 months and it gets very frustrating. I know what you mean about maternity leave and coworkers- one of my girl friends from work just had her little boy 5 weeks ago and is not coming back. She only lives about 30 mins from me and I want so badly to be able to have her expierence!!! Keep your head up, fx'd we ALL get our BFP VERY SOON!!! If not, we will be here for each other for sure!


----------



## LuluSS

Everyone - I agree about this thread! The other threads, there is just too much going on and a lot of "I just started trying!!!" and then 2 weeks later, "I just got a BFP!!!". :dohh:

Now that we have all been trying for a little bit, we know all of the basics so we can skip all of that crap! lol.


----------



## steph_

I am in my tenth month of TTC and have been feeling really down lately when I came across this site :) makes me feel a bit better just hearing other people who understand how hard this can all be :) AF is supposed to show up this weekend if it comes and I have come to dread finding out because I get so sad.... I am 24 live in Northern CA ..oh and I come from a family where almost all the women think about babies and end up pregnant lol


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome to the new girls! Could not agree more Lulu, a lot of the other threads have girls who are just starting out then their bfp comes right along. Fair play to them but it definitely makes you think, "am I the only one who is taking a while?!"

That said, I hope this is a lucky thread and I can change the name to - trying for 6+ months but joined this thread and got my :bfp:!!


----------



## dalismom

Hello ladies! Well you can add one BFP to that list! I woke up this a.m. and tood 4 tests, all BFP! Super excited, totally in shock!!! It can and will happen ladies!!!! BABY DUST and fingers crossed! Love you all, it WILL HAPPEN, I just know it!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrast Dalismom!! That is great news!

I tested yesterday and got a bfn, but I know it was too early... probably test again in a few days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Dali!! Wonderful news! Spread some of that baby dust our way!! Any symptoms leading up to your BFP?

I'm testing on Wednesday my fingers are super crossed. My lower back is hurting like it does right before AF - which is odd for me to have this early. Really hoping its a good sign.


----------



## dalismom

Snowflake- I didn't have any symptoms really? I had some cramping last week but it went away in just a few days then nothing..... I did dream last night that I got my BFP, sure enough this morning, there it was! LOTS AND LOTS OF BABY DUST to you!!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats Dalismom!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!

That is 2 BFP's for this thread so far!


----------



## markswife10

Hi girl, I understand completely! We are on cycle number 9 since TTC, we started back in June of 2011. It does get very frustrating and depressing the longer it takes to conceive. I'm ready to finally get a BFP, and sometimes wonder if it will ever happen. Sometimes I feel like it's never going to happen, but, at the same time, I can't NOT TTC.


----------



## sandoval_star

Dalismom wow!!! Congrats, I'm so excited for you!!!! Hope you enjoy every minute of your pregnancy and keep us updated with your progress xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Sandoval - I remembered that we are the same DPO. When do you plan to start testing? I am starting Wed. 2/22 AF due Friday...


----------



## sandoval_star

snowflakes120 said:


> Sandoval - I remembered that we are the same DPO. When do you plan to start testing? I am starting Wed. 2/22 AF due Friday...

I'm 7 dpo today, thinking about testing from Wednesday too! af isn't due until Sunday but I can't hold out any longer with the testing! I noticed you mentioned you have a sore back? - Me too, right at the bottom and I'm really uncomfortable sitting. Fingers x'd Snowflakes!!

Btw, does anyone know how to change the name of a thread? I wanted to add our lovely ladies' bfp's in but can't work out how to do it! x


----------



## dalismom

sandoval- Thank you so much! I will for sure! You girls are so great! I wish you all nothing but the best!!! Baby dust!


----------



## sandoval_star

I've changed the name of the thread... let's get those bfp's counting!


----------



## dalismom

sandoval_star said:


> I've changed the name of the thread... let's get those bfp's counting!

Love the new name! Let's rack em up girls!!!


----------



## flou

Congratulations dali. Babydust to all!


----------



## dalismom

flou said:


> Congratulations dali. Babydust to all!

Thanks! Baby dust to you too!!!!


----------



## new wifey 83

dalismom said:


> Hello ladies! Well you can add one BFP to that list! I woke up this a.m. and tood 4 tests, all BFP! Super excited, totally in shock!!! It can and will happen ladies!!!! BABY DUST and fingers crossed! Love you all, it WILL HAPPEN, I just know it!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!delighted for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## x lisa x

9dpo today! Do u ladies test before ur missed af? Don't know wether to just wait and see if mother nature appears!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey Lisa! I always test before af is due to be honest! Usually from 9 dpo. I use internet cheapies though, I wouldn't test before af if I was using expensive supermarket tests! Good luck! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Lisa - When I 1st started TTC I said I would wait til after AF was late. But I honestly for a few months have been testing early. :dohh: I buy cheap tests from Dollar Tree and use them....


----------



## LuluSS

I start testing anywhere from 10-11 DPO! Good luck!!!


----------



## x lisa x

Thanks for the info ladies! For the past 10 cycles I have always waited but this cycle we used clear blue fertility monitor so I know we :sex: before and during ovulation however I think it's making me more curious! And my mind is doing over time! So I may join you ladies and test before just don't wanna see a :bfn: again! Staying hopeful though! 

:dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Hello, how is everyone doing? Any updates?

Nothing new for me, on CD6. The witch left yesterday so FINALLY get to :sex: tonight!!! Been too long! lol

I STILL haven't heard from the FS. I am getting mad and wondering if I should just call a different one. I have Kaiser so have to go through their specialists. But the next closest one is 90 minutes away! I don't want to have to go that far. But the fact that I still haven't even actually talked to anyone at this department is making me mad. What happens if I start getting treatment and I have a quick question...will it take me 2 weeks to get a hold of someone? :growlmad:

If I don't hear from someone this week, I will call Kaiser and ask to see someone else.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my period is due today at the latest but no show yet im waiting till friday b4 i do a test.. i bought a really good book for people getting stressed about TTC its called Bump & Grind such a good funny book it has made me realise there are so many woman like us out there TTC ans stressing about is...:thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

hey Lisa let me know how you get on with the fertillity monitor i bought the clear blue one buy im waiting on the witch coming so i can get started with it..x


----------



## steph_

CherylC3 said:


> Hey my period is due today at the latest but no show yet im waiting till friday b4 i do a test.. i bought a really good book for people getting stressed about TTC its called Bump & Grind such a good funny book it has made me realise there are so many woman like us out there TTC ans stressing about is...:thumbup:

I am waiting until friday to do a test too! I am three days late but way to nervous to test yet :-/ best of luck!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck testing ladies! Hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## dalismom

LuluSS said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing? Any updates?
> 
> Nothing new for me, on CD6. The witch left yesterday so FINALLY get to :sex: tonight!!! Been too long! lol
> 
> I STILL haven't heard from the FS. I am getting mad and wondering if I should just call a different one. I have Kaiser so have to go through their specialists. But the next closest one is 90 minutes away! I don't want to have to go that far. But the fact that I still haven't even actually talked to anyone at this department is making me mad. What happens if I start getting treatment and I have a quick question...will it take me 2 weeks to get a hold of someone? :growlmad:
> 
> If I don't hear from someone this week, I will call Kaiser and ask to see someone else.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!


So far so good here. I really hope they call you soon! that would be super frustrating, honestly is just rude of them! I mean I am sure they are busy but a nurse couldn't call you? I really hope that they step up and they are a good fit for you!!! Fingers crossed and baby dust for this month!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Hey Dalismom! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

I have a question, how did you get Clomid? Through your GP or OBGYN? I don't understand why my GP or OBGYN won't help me out! I mean, I never really asked. But still! They just pushed me along. I am thinking about setting up an appointment with another OBGYN to try and get clomid. How would I go about it? Do I just tell them that I have PCOS, track my cycles and know I don't ovulate? So frustrating why everyone else gets Clomid, but I can't!


----------



## dalismom

LuluSS said:


> Hey Dalismom! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?
> 
> I have a question, how did you get Clomid? Through your GP or OBGYN? I don't understand why my GP or OBGYN won't help me out! I mean, I never really asked. But still! They just pushed me along. I am thinking about setting up an appointment with another OBGYN to try and get clomid. How would I go about it? Do I just tell them that I have PCOS, track my cycles and know I don't ovulate? So frustrating why everyone else gets Clomid, but I can't!

Hey Lulu! I am good, HCG level at 216 today, I guess that is the starting point, we will see from here :)

About the clomid, I was using another obgyn and she was awful! Not proactive at all, I just started searching online and found the one I have now. Made an appt, went in, told him that we had been trying for a while and that I was not ovulating. He did a progesterone test that day, I actually had ovulated but it was a very low number. I told him I was ready to at least start a low does 50 mg, and he called it in! :) He was very receptive, I think that that is KEY! I hope you find someone good! I was really afraid of changing dr.s but I am SOOOOO glad I did. If he wouldn't have given me the clomid, who knows how long it would have taken? I would def try someone else, someone that listens to you and is proactive about your wants and needs! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks. I requested online to get an appointment with an OB/GYN. I am just going to tell them that I was diagnosed with PCOS by the endocrinologist, he told me to see the FS, but they aren't answering my calls. Hopefully the OBGYN will help me out. It is worth a shot anyways. 

Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Hope I can join you soon!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, how is everyone doing? Snowflakes - have you tested yet?

I'm currently 10 dpo and tested today but :bfn:, felt really down about it... Not sure I have positivity left for this cycle. I still have sore bbs, but some cycles I have that more than others. Trying to not count myself out completely yet...


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone doing? Snowflakes - have you tested yet?
> 
> I'm currently 10 dpo and tested today but :bfn:, felt really down about it... Not sure I have positivity left for this cycle. I still have sore bbs, but some cycles I have that more than others. Trying to not count myself out completely yet...

I know what you mean about not counting yourself out. I always test around 10-11DPO, and always get a BFN. I always try to tell myself that I am not out until AF shows, but it is so hard!

AFM - Finally spoke to the infertility coordinator. I have to get more bloodwork done, then DH has to go through his insurance and get blood work and an SA done. Then when she has all of the results she will submit it to the off-site infertility clinic where they will review the info. Hopefully the process doesn't take too long!


----------



## sandoval_star

Do you feel a bit better about your local fs now? It seems like things are moving for you now Lulu, which is great news! My dh spoke to his doctor about my worries and he gave him an at-home SA kit which he has to hand in to a local hospital when he is ready. I had some blood tests done already which showed my hormone levels to be normal. I think I might be getting overly concerned when I just need to let mother nature do her job!

How you feeling about ttc at the moment? I'm definitely finding it difficult x


----------



## LuluSS

That is good that your are getting some preliminary tests done! That might make you feel a little better. Mine definitely did (even though it wasn't good news).

I am not feeling too good right now about TTC. Honestly, this is horrible to say, but ever since I was a teenager, I can't picture myself being pregnant or having a baby. No matter how hard I try, I can't picture it. I know that doesn't mean much, but I also had a feeling (when I was a teenager) that I would have troubles conceiving. And now here I am....I am sad....:cry:


----------



## sandoval_star

That is so weird you say that Lulu... I have always had the exact same feeling about being pregnant, that it might not happen for me :nope:
I can't explain it, but whenever I try to imagine myself pregnant, I have a horrible feeling that I won't ever be. That said, I really hope we are wrong. Even if there are difficulties, there are so many good things that can be done nowadays; hopefully that means we will have the babies we want so much x


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Lulu, it will happen! :hugs:

I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies. Af is due for me tomorrow, I haven't managed to test because I keep wasting fmu at 4am... but I don't think it worked this cycle. Oh well.


----------



## steph_

sandoval_star said:


> That is so weird you say that Lulu... I have always had the exact same feeling about being pregnant, that it might not happen for me :nope:
> I can't explain it, but whenever I try to imagine myself pregnant, I have a horrible feeling that I won't ever be. That said, I really hope we are wrong. Even if there are difficulties, there are so many good things that can be done nowadays; hopefully that means we will have the babies we want so much x

I TOTALLY understand what you mean when you say you can't imagine yourself being pregnant :( I just tested and got another BFP after being 3days late :( I cried all day and of course I was at work for 10 hrs so I had to keep ducking out of the room :( TTC is exhausting me I feel like giving up at times but I know I can't :-/ I feel so tired of crying about it and so tired of being afraid it will never happen ...this next month will be my 11th of TTC and getting closer to a year terrifies me :(


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> That is so weird you say that Lulu... I have always had the exact same feeling about being pregnant, that it might not happen for me :nope:
> I can't explain it, but whenever I try to imagine myself pregnant, I have a horrible feeling that I won't ever be. That said, I really hope we are wrong. Even if there are difficulties, there are so many good things that can be done nowadays; hopefully that means we will have the babies we want so much x

Yeah, there are a lot of treatments available. But it is so scary. 

I hope we are wrong too! It will feel so weird when I eventually do get pregnant!


----------



## LuluSS

steph_ said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> That is so weird you say that Lulu... I have always had the exact same feeling about being pregnant, that it might not happen for me :nope:
> I can't explain it, but whenever I try to imagine myself pregnant, I have a horrible feeling that I won't ever be. That said, I really hope we are wrong. Even if there are difficulties, there are so many good things that can be done nowadays; hopefully that means we will have the babies we want so much x
> 
> I TOTALLY understand what you mean when you say you can't imagine yourself being pregnant :( I just tested and got another BFP after being 3days late :( I cried all day and of course I was at work for 10 hrs so I had to keep ducking out of the room :( TTC is exhausting me I feel like giving up at times but I know I can't :-/ I feel so tired of crying about it and so tired of being afraid it will never happen ...this next month will be my 11th of TTC and getting closer to a year terrifies me :(Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry about your BFN 

Never give up though!!!


----------



## LuluSS

trgirl308 said:


> :hugs: Lulu, it will happen! :hugs:
> 
> I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies. Af is due for me tomorrow, I haven't managed to test because I keep wasting fmu at 4am... but I don't think it worked this cycle. Oh well.

I can't believe you haven't tested yet!! Good luck!!!


----------



## jrwifey18

Hey I wanna join this group I am on my 7th month ttc and I'm ready to c my bfp lol I have the feeling that once I get everything settled in my house the baby will come I had a dream about being 6 months pregnant 2 nights ago then I had a dream about my baby she was a girl and so cute hopefully these are signs bc I've never had a pregnancy dream


----------



## AshleeG

This is month 6 for me as well, we got married in August and started trying right away. I'm 2 days late now. Tested the day I expected AF and got a big fat no way. Hoping for the positive this weekend, I'm so sick of negatives it's time for a positive!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey jrwifey and Ashlee :wave: Lovely to have you! Ashlee, we got married in Aug too and have been trying since then...

Well this morning there was a small bit of brown when I wiped (11 dpo). Not sure why I'm spotting as af is 3 days away and it's unusual for me to spot this early. Maybe af is deciding to become irregular too, just to throw me off some more! Tested anyway and :bfn:


----------



## xnikkix

I am totally gutted to say the witch came at cd40....don't understand as I def had spotting at cd 16 which i thought might have been late implantation!! So confused my last cycle was 23 days!! I think i really need to go and get some blood work done too, find out what is going on with me!! 
Sandoval - sounds like u might be having some implantation bleeding - good luck for your BFP!!


----------



## flou

I know what you mean about feeling like you will never get pregnant. Even before I ever planned ttc I worried that it may never happen as it is something I have always wanted. Everyone around me seems to be able to get pregnant really easily. Me and my DH have been together for 10 years and married for nearly two. This is our 11th month ttc and even though I am only 30 I worry that I may have left it to late. Or maybe my worries are what is preventing me from getting pregnant!


----------



## trgirl308

LuluSS said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: Lulu, it will happen! :hugs:
> 
> I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies. Af is due for me tomorrow, I haven't managed to test because I keep wasting fmu at 4am... but I don't think it worked this cycle. Oh well.
> 
> I can't believe you haven't tested yet!! Good luck!!!Click to expand...

I woke up at 3am last night cuz I needed to pee but I managed to hold it cuz I really wanted to test this morning... and I did, but still bfn and I really feel like the :witch: will be here any minute. 



flou said:


> I know what you mean about feeling like you will never get pregnant. Even before I ever planned ttc I worried that it may never happen as it is something I have always wanted. Everyone around me seems to be able to get pregnant really easily. Me and my DH have been together for 10 years and married for nearly two. This is our 11th month ttc and even though I am only 30 I worry that I may have left it to late. Or maybe my worries are what is preventing me from getting pregnant!

I understand the age thing. I'm only 27 so it isn't so bad, but DH is 34, almost 35 and his :spermy: isn't as vigourous :haha: as it used to be, and we would like more than one child, but so far we haven't even gotten close to one...

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :dust: to everyone, Sandoval; hoping that is a good sign for you!


----------



## susan_1981

Hi girls, I just came across this thread and just wanted to give you some hope. I started TTC in August 2008, fell pregnant in October 2008 so thought everything was fine but I had a MMC which I found out at my 12 week scan in December 2008. It took me 3 years to fall pregnant again. I've had every test that was available, CD1-5 blood test, CD21 blood test, HSG, Lap & Dye, internal scans. All were completely normal. 

I didn't think it was ever going to happen for us (and I have to say, not that I'm psychic, but I didn't think it would be easy for us either). And I'm not going to say that I fell pregnant by focussing on something else and just relaxing about the whole situation. I didn't. I still took my temperature, obsessed about when we :sex:, monitored when I ov, etc, etc, so it can happen.

Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your BFPs! xxx


----------



## welshpandora

Hi Ladies - just spotted this thread - its been a while since I have been on here. I am into my 9th cycle TTC.... thought it would be so easy :cry:

Am kind of NTNP at the moment but just so happens that this cycle I have charted anyway and also been doing lots of BD'ing :haha:

We can do it!! :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the new girls!! Sorry you have to be here too!

Susan - Thanks so much for the encouraging words! Congrats! 

Steph - Your post is exactly how I'm feeling. I couldn't have written it better myself. Hugs to you!

Sandoval - I didn't test on Wed bc I was too chicken to see a BFN. So I decided that if today's temp went up I might test but it went major down. So basically, I will be waking up to AF tomorrow AM. Boo! FX for you still!!

Lulu - So happy that you going to get some blood work done. I am sure you are feeling better! 

AFM, AF will be here tomorrow AM. Boo! 

I have an appt with my OBGYN on Tuesday which I am quite excited about. I am discussing all my concerns - I have a list written out of things that I want to discuss and will print out my last 12 FF charts to bring with me. I can't wait to have a plan of action in place and to see what she says. I haven't had anything done yet. We started TTC in June. So approaching my 10th cycle at this point.

I too, feel like this is never going to happen for us. And when we 1st started TTC - I just had a feeling that I was going to have a MC (and I did) and TTC wasn't going to be easy because basically hubby and I have the worst luck known to man and nothing is ever easy for us. We always have the hard road no matter what it is. 

I am 31 and will be 32 in April. I feel time is starting to run out - I want 2 kids before I turn 35 so it's going to be tight to do at this point. I honestly would love twins so I get it done and over with in one shot!!

I said this in another thread earlier. Who knew something like TTC that is supposed to be so happy and so joyful has turned out to be so sad and depressing?? I am starting to lose hope and the fun of it.


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls took a test today and im pregnant 3wks gone can't believe it.... baby dust to everyone...x


----------



## flou

Congratulations Cheryl!


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats Cheryl!!!

New ladies - Welcome!

trgirl - I know what you mean, I am young (only 25) but DH is 34, and will be 35 in September. So he won't get to be a daddy again when he is 34. That limit has passed! Even if I did get pregnant right now it wouldn't be born until he is 35.


----------



## LuluSS

Oh, and Sandoval. It COULD be implantation bleeding. And if it is, you wouldn't get a positive until around 2 days after implantation. Good luck!


----------



## LuluSS

Snowflakes - Me and my DH are the exact same way. No joke, we have the WORST luck ever. We say that all the time, because well, it is true! And now I have another bad luck journey to live with...TTC!

And yes, in the beginning I was so excited and it was so fun to TTC. Now, I want it to be over. I just want to be pregnant already. It is stressful :(

Good luck at your doctor appointment! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sandoval_star

Snowflakes, sorry that af is rearing her ugly head :hugs: I'm the same as you; already 30 and really wanted at least 2 children by the time I was 35...

Susan, thanks so much for your post! It definitely made me feel more positive. 

Cheryl - congratulations!!! H&H 9 months x


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Hey jrwifey and Ashlee :wave: Lovely to have you! Ashlee, we got married in Aug too and have been trying since then...
> 
> Well this morning there was a small bit of brown when I wiped (11 dpo). Not sure why I'm spotting as af is 3 days away and it's unusual for me to spot this early. Maybe af is deciding to become irregular too, just to throw me off some more! Tested anyway and :bfn:

oooh best of luck sandoval!!looking good f xd for yo!!:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

CherylC3 said:


> hey girls took a test today and im pregnant 3wks gone can't believe it.... baby dust to everyone...x

congrats!!well done !!:happydance:


----------



## x lisa x

Ok ladies need some advice! I'm currently 11dpo not due for my af for another week exactly! Me n bf :sex: today and later used the toilet to find v light bleeding more pink than red and was only a tiny bit literally one wipe then nothing more could this be implantaion bleeding? Or am I looking to much into it?


----------



## Sombra

x lisa x said:


> Ok ladies need some advice! I'm currently 11dpo not due for my af for another week exactly! Me n bf :sex: today and later used the toilet to find v light bleeding more pink than red and was only a tiny bit literally one wipe then nothing more could this be implantaion bleeding? Or am I looking to much into it?

It's possible as implantation can occur as much as 12 DPO, but the closer the bleeding to your period, the less likely it's implantation.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Cheryl!

Af hasn't arrived yet, despite really feeling like she would any second. And I always start in the morning... so we will see what tomorrow brings!!


----------



## CherylC3

thanks ladies....xxx


----------



## LuluSS

Any luck with the testing ladies???

Ok, so my DH will do his SA next Friday so we can withhold for the required 3 days. Boo! :growlmad:

And now I just realized that it will be on CD16. So if I do happen to O, it would be around then! :nope:

Oh well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Lulu - I tested today. BFN. AF was supposed to come visit over night but I didn't get her as usual with my FMU. I had my cramps and backache too. I am still awaiting her. My temp went up a bit but it was warmer last night. I don't know what is going on but I want her to just come. I am so afraid that she's gonna be late (the only time I want her to be on time) and then I will have to reschedule my appt for Tues that I have been so excited about.... 

Awe such is the life of TTC.


----------



## LuluSS

How frustrating! I hate when AF plays tricks like that! Well, I hope she stays away for you!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm having more spotting so am expecting af right on time on Sunday... on to March ladies! x


----------



## LuluSS

:hugs: Sorry Sandoval!

I am pretty upset right now too. I just found out like an hour ago that my neighbor is pregnant. Me and my DH noticed that she had a small bump and were wondering, but he just told me he overheard her saying she was.

Here is why I am so upset though, both her and her husband are off and on in their relationship, they both don't work, and this will be their 6th kid!!!! AND - my DH overheard her saying she wants to give the baby up for adoption. Which is probably a good idea in their case, but WTF? Why can't I get a damn baby!!!??? Basically I broke down. Ugh, I hate this. :cry:


----------



## flou

Lulu - life just isn't fair. I teach teenagers and one of my 16 year old students recently got his 16 yr old gf pg by accident. Theres me 11 month of ttc in a commited relationship of 10 years and desperately wanting a child!

Anyway I am currently 7 dpo and yesterday started to experience cramping and noticed some light brown spotting when I wiped. Since ttc I have started spotting from about 8dpo. Could this be implantation? I am also feeling tired (but could be from a hard week last week at work), headache, sore boobs and i am getting mood swings - feel very emotional. This could just be PMS but I don't normally feel like this, this early. Do you reckon it may be a good sign?


----------



## sandoval_star

Urgh, af got me :cry:
Hope you're feeling a bit more positive Lulu, I have days where I feel like that.

Flou, your symptoms sound great! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Sombra

flou said:


> Lulu - life just isn't fair. I teach teenagers and one of my 16 year old students recently got his 16 yr old gf pg by accident. Theres me 11 month of ttc in a commited relationship of 10 years and desperately wanting a child!
> 
> Anyway I am currently 7 dpo and yesterday started to experience cramping and noticed some light brown spotting when I wiped. Since ttc I have started spotting from about 8dpo. Could this be implantation? I am also feeling tired (but could be from a hard week last week at work), headache, sore boobs and i am getting mood swings - feel very emotional. This could just be PMS but I don't normally feel like this, this early. Do you reckon it may be a good sign?


I am a high school teacher and I completely know what you mean. It is very hard to see someone's life entrusted to someone that can't even take of themselves and then to wonder why a life is not being entrusted to you. After 11 years of teaching, I still don't know what to say or how to react in this situation.

Likewise, even people my own age are getting pregnant and are not in the best circumstances. A girl i went to high school with just announced she is pregnant. She has been in and out of rehab, has borderline personality disorder, cant keep a job, stole money from her mother (who has MS) and various other lapses in judgement. 

My mother always says "everything happens for a reason". It's so much harder when you don't understand what that reason is.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

AF got me too although I was a bit excited that she came. B6 extended my LP by 1.5 more days or so - which was good. I am however, going off it so if the OBGYN wants to do blood work it will be the most accurate. I can't wait for my appt on Tuesday! 

Sandoval - Sorry AF got you. We can be cycle buddies again this month!

Flou - Symtoms really sound good so far!

Sombra - My feelings exactly. I too wonder why we have to wait. 

I totally understand about everyone you know being pregnant. Although everyone I know are great people they just conceive really fast and it has annoyed me - they just don't understand at all. My cousin is due for her 2nd any day now. She will have her 2 under 2 and only took her 3 months each time to get PG. 
My co-worker just announced she's 5 weeks along on Friday. She's one of those people that tell everyone everything so I know I will be having to hear about her PG multiple times a day everyday for the next 8 months. It's just gonna be knifes straight through my heart. Ugh. She doesn't know that hubby and I are TTC - I knew she was but we are just more private type people and just haven't told many.


----------



## trgirl308

So ladies I have a question! I tested this morning with fmu, but it was diluted and I got a bfn, but I didn't actually wait 5 minutes. Then I pulled the test out about 2 hours later and there was a faint line.. which I know could be an evap. But I am wondering how long I should hold my pee before trying again because I really don't wait to wait till tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## snowflakes120

trgirl - Maybe 4 hours or so. I hold my pee that long for OPK's so it seems about right... FX for you!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hiya girls! New to this thread - just hit the 6 month mark as AF arrived yesteray. I feel terrible... I never though TTC would be so heartbreaking...


----------



## flou

Hi Ella i understand how you feel. I am in my 11th month ttc and i never thought i would feel some of the feelings i have felt. Ttc should be a happy time! Try and stay positive but I know how hard that can be. Hoping you get your bfp soon.


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Urgh, af got me :cry:
> Hope you're feeling a bit more positive Lulu, I have days where I feel like that.
> 
> Flou, you r symptoms sound great! Keep us posted xx

:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> :hugs: Sorry Sandoval!
> 
> I am pretty upset right now too. I just found out like an hour ago that my neighbor is pregnant. Me and my DH noticed that she had a small bump and were wondering, but he just told me he overheard her saying she was.
> 
> Here is why I am so upset though, both her and her husband are off and on in their relationship, they both don't work, and this will be their 6th kid!!!! AND - my DH overheard her saying she wants to give the baby up for adoption. Which is probably a good idea in their case, but WTF? Why can't I get a damn baby!!!??? Basically I broke down. Ugh, I hate this. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Sorry that the witch got you Sandoval :hugs:

I am feeling better today. I just had my pity party last night :blush:

I just get like that some days.

I just get a little upset that I might have to have assisted conception. I don't want to get pregnant from my doctor (IUI) or a test tube baby (IVF). I hope that I can get that BFP with Clomid and/or Metformin.

Is anyone going to try anything new this cycle? I feel like I am not doing anything to increase my chances. I was thinking about trying Soy since I heard it helps induce ovulation.


----------



## LuluSS

Just got a positive OPK right now! And the line is the darkest I have ever had! Only on CD11 too, weird! I think I have gotten a surge that early one other time before. I am fine with short cycles!


----------



## trgirl308

Get busy Lulu! Fx you catch the eggy this month!

I tested again and got a super faint line with a frer... but af still isn't here. I bought a digi frer to use tomorrow.... FX FX FX


----------



## Sombra

trgirl308 said:


> Get busy Lulu! Fx you catch the eggy this month!
> 
> I tested again and got a super faint line with a frer... but af still isn't here. I bought a digi frer to use tomorrow.... FX FX FX


How exciting! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LuluSS

trgirl308 said:


> Get busy Lulu! Fx you catch the eggy this month!
> 
> I tested again and got a super faint line with a frer... but af still isn't here. I bought a digi frer to use tomorrow.... FX FX FX

Congrats! Let us know what the digital says!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Bfn this morning, but still no sign of the :witch: I dunno what to think, but I'm still staying hopeful until something happens. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Ella! 

lulu - Hope you got your man last night with your + OPK!! 

trgirl - Maybe wait another couple days and try again. I know the digi's need more HCG than the line tests. 

T-1 day til my appt! Soooo excited! Can't wait to hear what she says!! 

This maybe TMI - but what do y'all do to keep the fun in the bedroom? *blushing* I feel like sex is getting kinda vanilla with all the months of TTC and everything. Any pointers ladies? I went to the book store yesterday to see if there were any books on sex positions/fun stuff to do which there were but some dumb ass placed the section right in front of the children's section. So I would be flipping though a page and there would be naked couples on it and then a child with a parent would walk by and I had to quickly close it. Talk about embarrassment. So I left quickly. Going to try another store near work this week sometime.


----------



## trgirl308

lol... whoever organized that store had quite the sense of humour. 

This cycle we stopped focusing on my fertile time and just made an effort to :sex: every two days. It made it a lot more fun because it was just about sex and not about babies. Otherwise, I would suggest trying anything you haven't tried before like toys or fantasies.


----------



## LuluSS

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome Ella!
> 
> lulu - Hope you got your man last night with your + OPK!!
> 
> trgirl - Maybe wait another couple days and try again. I know the digi's need more HCG than the line tests.
> 
> T-1 day til my appt! Soooo excited! Can't wait to hear what she says!!
> 
> This maybe TMI - but what do y'all do to keep the fun in the bedroom? *blushing* I feel like sex is getting kinda vanilla with all the months of TTC and everything. Any pointers ladies? I went to the book store yesterday to see if there were any books on sex positions/fun stuff to do which there were but some dumb ass placed the section right in front of the children's section. So I would be flipping though a page and there would be naked couples on it and then a child with a parent would walk by and I had to quickly close it. Talk about embarrassment. So I left quickly. Going to try another store near work this week sometime.

I did get him....twice! :haha:

Honestly, I don't have any advice for you regarding making sex seem less like a chore. For me and DH, it is still fun. We don't do anything special either. He likes "trying" to make a baby. Our sex is the same as it was when we weren't TTC. But maybe you could dress up for him or role play. Me and DH do that sometimes just for fun.

That sucks about the store! I totally would have done the same thing! That is why I usually order stuff online.


----------



## LuluSS

So how is everyone doing?

I have been frustrated!!! Everyone keeps telling me "oh you are young, and you have time, and it will happen". BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!

I HATE THAT! Of course, this is coming from people who all have kids!! Easier said then done people!


----------



## _pinksparkles

Right there with you! I have been trying since April of 2011 for baby #1. :shrug:


----------



## LuluSS

Hi sparkles - welcome. 

Have you had any tests done?


----------



## _pinksparkles

LuluSS said:


> Hi sparkles - welcome.
> 
> Have you had any tests done?

BFN this morning :cry: but still no period...:happydance:


----------



## LuluSS

:hugs:

Sorry to hear. Hope Af stays away!


----------



## _pinksparkles

LuluSS said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear. Hope Af stays away!


Thanks me too... I have really bad stiff lower back and it hurts real bad when I bed over so that is a hopeful sign right?? LOL GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I went to my appt this AM which was a bust. I am so disappointed. My OBGYN refused to do anything til it has been 6 months after my MC. To her, I guess it doesn't matter how long all together it has been since trying. So she said if nothing happens by May to come back and she will refer me to a Reproduction Endocrinologist. She thinks I'm fine and that I OV earlier than what my charts and OPK's say. Which is a load of crock. Why would I be getting + opk's after I OV??!! She also thinks that everyone has a 14 day LP. Mine is clearly 11 days but she begs to differ Ugh! (except for last month when I took b6)

She is going to do a progesterone test on CD20 but I don't OV til CD16 so I will only be 4dpo so it of course will show that everything is fine. Stupid. 

Anyways, I feel helpless and alone. I asked for help and got shushed away. 

So onto Cycle #10 with tears in my eyes and not knowing what to do. Feel like I have to do this by myself. I am going to be 32 in like 6 weeks - I feel like time is of the essence. I am so sad today girls.


----------



## LuluSS

I am so sorry snowflakes :hugs:

I know it sucks to hear this, but you should see a different doctor. Get a second opinion. I know it is a pain to find a new doctor and tell them your whole history, etc. but I don't think this doctor knows what is going on.


----------



## LuluSS

I don't remember, but did you ever try B6 to lengthen your LP?


----------



## _pinksparkles

wellllll................... :witch: showed her face......:dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the witch Pink! Hugs girl! Our cycles will be close this time!

Lulu - I did do the B6 and it lengthened it by 1.5 days this cycle so I am happy about that. I am going to continue taking it. I am thinking about switching Dr's - I just don't know. This Dr. was great with my miscarriage - I just don't understand why she sucks so bad at TTC stuff! Ha!


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah that is hard. That is good she was good with your m/c. But if you want to move on and be proactive about TTC, then I suggest seeing a different doctor. Maybe even 2 more! Then you can compare the different doctors and see which one you like best.

Sparkles - sorry about AF :(


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw Snowflakes, that's not so good :hugs: I agree with Lulu, try to see a different doctor, this is your life and your dream of a baby - don't let one person's ignorance of the situation hold you back. Hope you feel more positive soon xx


----------



## flou

Snowflake - sorry that your doc doesn't seem to be taking you seriously. I have heard some docs say that LP is 14 days but then others have told me its normal to have one in the range of 12 to 16 days. I think I would try a different doc.

I am currently 9dpo today and still haven't had my pre AF spotting which as normally started now. Not sure if that's good or not as it only started since ttc. Still feel very tired and my boobs are very sore. Not sure when to test yet. AF isn't due until Sunday.


----------



## Izzybella

Hi girls, Any chance I can tag along?totally new to this,drawn in by all ur positivity!was starting to lose hope 
Due af since lw but 2 bfns - no good news!cd 48(incredibly long cycles,I know)!
Not sure I'm even ovulating @ this stage!hav been referred to local gynae by my doctor so hopefully might get some answers.
So 4 now just waiting (story f my life past 6 mnths!)for af 2 start again!n trying my best to stay positive &#57431;&#57431;&#57431;


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey Izzybella, welcome! Hope you get some answers from the gynae, at least then you know where you are in this crazy ttc journey! Glad you've joined the thread, these girls definitely keep me positive when I feel like giving up!! :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: snowflake.. I think you should get a second opinion too.

Looks like we will be cycle buddies... :witch: arrived for me today. My cycles are super regular and for some reason this one lasted 3 days longer, just to screw with me! So on to cycle #8....


----------



## LuluSS

Sorry that the witch got you trgirl :hugs:

You are joining me in the 8th cycle! I think I am officially in the 2WW now though. I might be 1DPO. Who even knows anymore.


----------



## trgirl308

lol Lulu. Fx you caught! :dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks. FX'd I even actually O'd!

Ok, I feel like a beginner now because I have a really stupid question.

I have been using OPK's for 7 months now and I didn't even think about this. But, how long are you supposed to whole in your pee before you take an OPK? I know you are supposed to test in between 12 and 8. But I heard somewhere that you should hold in your pee for like 4 hours. I do not do that! Not every time at least. Or does it not matter?


----------



## trgirl308

I think (and I may be wrong) but it doesn't matter as much as with hpts. It is better to do in the afternoon and you should probably hold for 2-3 hours, but at the same time you'll want to try more often so you don't miss the surge. Does that help?


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the advice girls. Hubby and I are trying to decide on what to do.

Lulu - I hold my pee for 4 hours and usually take the test between 2 - 4pm.


----------



## sandoval_star

snowflakes120 said:


> Thanks for the advice girls. Hubby and I are trying to decide on what to do.
> 
> Lulu - I hold my pee for 4 hours and usually take the test between 2 - 4pm.

:hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks ladies. I always thought as long as you take it in the afternoon it was fine. Next cycle I will definitely hold for 4 hours before I test. 

Ok, I hate temping. I was supposed to have O'd yesterday, but my temp dropped this morning. I was really hoping I would O this cycle too since I had EWCM and O pains :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Sandoval!

Lulu - I would BD again tonight just in case ya know. If it makes you feel any better - my temp went way up today. And I don't even think I had a bad night of sleep. But whatever. I plugged it in and marked sleep deprived even though I wasn't.


----------



## LuluSS

I can't BD tonight because my DH has to do a SA on Friday. We did BD last night though....oops...we weren't supposed to LOL.

They said he needs to withhold for 3 days...but it will be 2 1/2 dyas. I am sure it is good enough.

Temping for me is so frustrating. I still have no clear pattern. Thanks PCOS.....


----------



## LuluSS

Anyone up for a little R&R (Rant and Rave)

Rant:
I just found out that we won't get DH's SA results until we have our first appointment with the FS!

I have Kaiser, and he has a different insurance carrier. We are using Kaiser for the SA because they have a lab that accepts SA's close by so he can do the sample at home and bring it in. We just paid cash for it.

Well since he is a non-member, we can't view the results online or anything so the infertility coordinator just told me the doctor will go over it with us after the referral! Which who knows how long that will be because the blood tests we are getting done take forever. I got my blood drawn last Friday and I am still waiting for like 5 results. DH isn't even getting his blood drawn until Friday so that will take another week to get the results.

Rave: Me and DH are starting a new diet this weekend. We are also quitting smoking, and going to start exercising! I am excited!


----------



## snowflakes120

lulu - Hope your feeling better today!

How is everyone doing? Hubby and I went away this weekend to visit with some friends in Atlanta. It was nice. Gearing up to OV soon - should be either Fri, Sat or Sun - gotta get some OPK's today on lunch so I can start them today... opps!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Waiting to ovulate. No signs yet... maybe it means I'll have a long cycle. :sleep:
Currently on day 10 though (I think...) so it's still early but if my cycle was gonna be 28 or 29 days I'd usually already have EWCM.

G'luck all!


----------



## trgirl308

We are on vacation this week. I am only due to ovulate next week though... but oh well! Hope everyone is having a good day. :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Oh, looks like everyone will be ovulating soon! 

I am on the 2WW (I think). lol. And me and DH both got sick yesterday and are still sick today! No fun :(

DH got his SA done last Friday. He said it was more difficult then he thought. lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Ella - We are say CD's and TR you aren't far behind us!! 

Lulu - Your chart is looking good. Awe. Poor hubby - I'm sure it would be hard.

I totally made another appt with another OBGYN to get a 2nd opinion. I go Wed. @ 8:30am. Sure hoping he can help me.


----------



## LuluSS

Snowflakes - I am glad you are getting a second opinion! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Yeah snowflakes, good for you.. hope you feel more supported this time. Well, I started taking oil of evening primrose capsules this cycle to increase the quality of my ewcm (I usually only get one day of ewcm), I'm on cd 9 at the moment and can already notice a huge change in the amount and quality of cm I'm producing, fingers x'd!! 

Also, we just realised that dh will be working away for 5 days next week (the second day of which will be 'o' day - RAGE!!) So dh has paid for me to get a train up to see him for the night so as not to miss 'o' day. Can anyone say desperate?!? :rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

Aww that is really sweet that your DH is that on board with the baby-making... Fx it is worth the extra effort and you catch this month! :dust:


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks trgirl! I really hope so, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all us girls this month x


----------



## LuluSS

I don't think it is desperate at all Sandoval! We only get a chance once a month so it's better not to miss any of those chances!

Are there any side effects of the evening primrose? I didn't know that it increases quality CM. I only get about one day of EWCM as well....if I am lucky!

I might try it out, can you get it at any convenience store?


----------



## Katikins612

Hi all, 

Can I join? My DH and are currently in our 7th cycle of TTC and about to begin the TWW at the end of this week. I never thought it would take this long. Have to say at this point I am getting impatient, especially since many of my close friends are currently pregnant. What is everyone doing/using to help with the process?


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Kati!! I hear ya on not thinking it would take this long as well!!

Sandoval - I that it is really cute of your hubby to do that. Very sweet indeed. What a great committed guy you have there!! 

Mark me down as another gal with little to no fertile CM. I took the Evening Primrose Oil last cycle and am doing it again this cycle. I did notice more days of watery CM last month. I am hoping that this month I actually get some EW. Lulu - I don't get any side effects from it - I take one 1,000mg cap in the AM and another 1,000mg cap in the evening from AF to OV only. It can cause uterine contractions so you don't want to take it after OV. I got mine from Target.

My cousin had her baby today. Talk about jealous!! She has her 2 babies under the age of 2. I just keep telling myself it will be me someday. Hopefully.


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome katikins :wave: 

Lulu, I bought mine from Boots which is a large pharmacy/store here. I'm sure you can buy it very easily from any pharmacy or health store. I am taking 3000mg per day as the instructions say adults can take up to 3x capsules per day, so I'm going for the maximum! My cm is not fertile yet but there's definitely more of it and it's much more like the way websites describe it should be for where I am in my cycle. I am usually on the drier side which makes me think this could have been an issue in previous cycles. In fact, we've all just mentioned lack of ewcm... could be the culprit ladies!! The first few days I took the epo I had slight headaches which is apparently a common symptom but that seems to have tailed off now. And like Snowflakes said, you only take it from af to ov then stop.

Snowflakes - that WILL be you one day with the gorgeous baby! We'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## flou

Hi ladies, the dreaded witch arrived yesterday so I am feeling a low at the moment. After this next coming month I will have hit the one year mark. I also only produce ewcm for only one day so maybe this is the problem. Think I will join you in taking the evening primrose oil!


----------



## Katikins612

I find it very intersting you are all mentioning the lack of EWCM. I also tend to be on the dry side. Have not thought about the evening primerose oil, but will definitly look into it. Is it safe to combine this with the prenatal vitamins? Also, do you take this every day, or only between AF and Ovulation? 

Flou, try not to get too down. The one year mark is only a stat based on averages. Not everyone falls in the "average". So what if it takes a little longer! Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

The evening primrose is totally safe to take with prenatals , I did a lot of reading up on it before taking it. Also, you only take it from af until ov then stop (or apparently you can switch to flax seed oil between ov and af, although I'm not clued up on the benefits of flax seed oil!). I'm just going to stop taking the epo once I reach ov.


----------



## treasured

Hello Girls! This is my FIRST ever post on here, although I have been reading the forums for 5 months now :). I had my implant removed at the end of october and have been TTC since then with no luck! Did a test today at 7dpo and convinced myself I could see the faintest of lines! But now when I look I am wondering if I have just imagined it :(. Will try again in a few days! Good luck to everyone !!! x


----------



## LuluSS

I am sorry flou :hugs:

I will probably get AF this week as well, or next week. I still can't tell when I ovulate, if I even do.
Also, the past 2 cycles I have gotten no PMS symptoms. No sore boobs, bloating, etc. Ugh mu body likes playing tricks on me.

Have been testing since yesterday and both BFN's :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Lulu - Sorry about the BFN.

Flou - Hugs hun. Stupid witch.

Treasured - Welcome!

Well ladies, I am back from my new OBGYN appt. Talk about a world of difference. This OBGYN spent 45 minutes talking with me about everything. He knew exactly what he was talking about. Went over my charts with a fine tooth comb which he said I got an A+ on and said multiple times that my charts are very consistent and some of the best. He did diagnose me with Luteal Phase Defect just as I suspected that I have. 

He gave me the option of either Clomid or the Progesterone. Which I found to be a tough decision. Since I am already CD12 it is too late for the Clomid this cycle. What I decided was that I will do the progesterone this cycle. I have Crinone to help and am scared to bring the RX in to see how much my co-pay is though. It's going to be either $60 or $100. Ouch. Then I have to go into his office before CD5 to get checked for cysts and then I will go to the Clomid and drop the progesterone. I felt the Clomid was a better as it will address both an ovulation or LPD issue and should be cheaper than the progesterone. I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## LuluSS

Snowflakes - Sorry about your LP defect. But that is good that you seem like you have a plan for it. I would definitely try out the progesterone this cycle and then Clomid next cycle.

So I just found out that the SA sample that my DH dropped off last Friday never was tested on because the lab tech's "dropped" it. UUUUGGGHHHH. So now he has to go in a do another one. It is so annoying! Just our luck....


----------



## new wifey 83

hi guys the :witch: got me again today hoping for a normal period after a weird one last month


----------



## MommyDream

Hi again everyone! it's been a while since I've written in this thread... 

My FS is recommending I try clomid next cycle... I have an appointment next Friday and I might take progesterone then to start my next cycle... EEEk! 

Sorry to hear about AF new wifey...

LuluSS - that is horrible! My DH was extremely stressed not knowing the results of his SA... they came back all clear but he was very concerned with his "manliness" at stake.. haha


----------



## Katikins612

I can't believe they "dropped" the sample. I do have a question though...at what point did you decide to consult with a fertility specialist? Was it a dual appointment for you and DH? I'm just wondering how long we should wait before contacting someone...and potentially what is in store for the initial appt. Thank you!



LuluSS said:


> Snowflakes - Sorry about your LP defect. But that is good that you seem like you have a plan for it. I would definitely try out the progesterone this cycle and then Clomid next cycle.
> 
> So I just found out that the SA sample that my DH dropped off last Friday never was tested on because the lab tech's "dropped" it. UUUUGGGHHHH. So now he has to go in a do another one. It is so annoying! Just our luck....


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh lulu - I am so sorry that they dropped his sample - that sucks - I know he didn't like it and you have to abstain for 3 days before. 

Hey there Mommy - If AF shows this cycle - I start Clomid too!

New wifey - Hugs for AF. Booooo!

Girls - Can I ask a favor? Can I get a chart stalk - do you think I already OV'd? I think I OV'd yesterday - CD12!! I got a mini temp raise today - not as much as usual. This is super early for me - I usually don't OV til CD16 - the earliest I have ever OV'd was CD13 and that was when I got PG. I got a super positive OPK yesterday. When I enter in 3 fake temps for Fri, Sat and Sun, FF gives me cross hairs for yesterday - but you never can trust FF sometimes. I guess the Vitex did exactly what I wanted it to do - move my OV forward. Thankfully, we got all our BDing bases covered in case I did OV CD12 but I'm still going to attack him tonight in case it's today!!


----------



## LuluSS

Sorry that AF showed newwifey :hugs:

Snowflakes - you definitely could have O'd yesterday. But it is hard to tell for sure unless you see a temp shift.

So we re-did the SA yesterday. Since both me and DH are sick, we have DTD for 4 dayws anyways so it was best to get it out of the way. DH was not happy about it though. So I decided I would "help" him this time. He was happy about that. :haha:

Ugh. I am such a POAS addict! I tested again this morning. BFN. And I have bad cramps too so looks like AF will be here any day now :cry:


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, so now I am having really bad cramps. They are almost like AF cramps (which are really really bad for me). But now the pain is in my lower back and in my hips. I took 800mg of ibuprofen over an hour ago and it did not help. With AF, it does help. I don't know. Maybe I should go to the doctors. I am only on CD22! I don't think it is AF. Ugh.


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Lulu, hope everything is ok. I can't believe they dropped the sample.. can't imagine that being fun to clean up for someone else...

DH and I were talking and he would be ok to get an SA done this summer, once we hit the one year mark. I know that we are super busy and so it is possible that we aren't getting pregnant because of stress, but I would like to rule anything out so we aren't just wasting our time. Then DH started talking about our 'timing', we pretty much dtd every two days and I don't chart or anything, but I have very regular cycles so we are bound to hit the day of or right before anyways... but DH was saying that I should get more precise. I said well I could temp but that requires getting up at the same time everyday and frankly I don't think adding work to this will help and it will make our already joyful sex life feel even more like work. I think it is cute that he wants a baby and he is involved in the process, but he doesn't really get just how much work it could be. Hopefully it'll work soon so I don't have to resort to any of that...


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, getting a SA is the easiest test to get....but DH's don't like it lol.

Mine was totally fine with it, until the day of the test. Then he freaked out. Also, he freaked out yesterday too saying he didn't want to do it until NEXT Friday. I said hello no! LOL. So then he said if I wanted him to do the sample then I have to help him out. I didn't mind at all....as long as I got the damn sample! HAHAHAHA.

If you have somewhat regular cycles, then temping is awesome. But if you don't, then temping will frustrate you.

Just wanted to warn you, that if your DH freaks out the day of the SA, don't worry. DH's get nervous about stuff like this too. You just have to reassure them :)


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, so my pain is still here. I made a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I decided to go to the OBGYN department though since they will probably do an ultrasound. The pain is mostly in my lower back with some of it in the front. It is a burning sensation. Even when I get my horrible menstrual cramps, the ibuprofen 800 takes the pain away. But for this, the pain is still here. Makes me wonder what the pain would be like if I didn't take the meds :wacko:


----------



## sandoval_star

Lulu, that doesn't sound good! Definitely best getting it checked out as you sound like you're in a lot of pain, you poor thing.

trgirl, my dh has a SA kit in his drawer and has done for the past 3 weeks. I keep nagging him to do it and he always has an excuse. I don't think he's keen plus he thinks I'm over-reacting with tests and stuff as he believes it just takes time. I'm going to make him do it next week.

Snowflakes, what you thinking about ov? You think it's definitely happened? Hope so - 2ww time, yay! I don't temp so I wouldn't be much good looking at your chart. I mean, I've looked at my temps some months before and after ov just to check I'm ov'ing and I do seem to be, but my working pattern is all over the place so it wouldn't work for me all the time. I'm not sure what all the terms (like crosshairs) etc mean :shrug:

Just waiting to ov over here girls - 5 days to go, which means the :sex: party starts tonight!! :rofl:


----------



## pennylane2

for us, it has been five months but we have only really had three chances to conceive because my af decided not to show up in december or january. incredibly frustrating. yesterday, i received news of two friends who have conceived. i have started looking into adoption. for some reason, it depresses me to look into adoption, but i need something to look forward to. my hope is slipping.


----------



## new wifey 83

Lulu hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks everyone. Got back from the doctor's and got no answers :(

He thought maybe a bladder infection, but the urine analysis came back normal. Then I got blood drawn for a blood count. Should get those results any minute now. He didn't even do an U/S. He said if the pain doesn't go away after 24 hours....to go to urgent care or the emergency room. So I am still clueless and still in pain :(


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Pennylane. Do you know why your af didn't show? There are a lot of options before adoption, have you spoken to your doctor?


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Lulu


----------



## new wifey 83

Lulu thats awful you poor thing id say if your still in pain go to emergency room now and get it sorted xx


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks guys. The urgent care for Kaiser stays open pretty late, so I could always go there later if I need too.

I get off work soon, and I am going to lay down with a heating pad to see if that helps any.


----------



## Katikins612

LuLu - I hope you feel better soon. You know your own body best, so if the pain doesn't go away, and its not a normal feeling, get yourself checked. Keep us posted. 

Pennylane, no need to stress yourself out thinking adoption is your only hope. There are so many options out there now, if you had to go down that route, there is likely something that will fit your needs. 

Hope all is well with everyone else. I'm pretty sure that I am in the TWW. Had positive OPKs Mon & Tues. I used to temp, which showed that I do ovulate, but lately it has been too difficult to stay on a time schedule. (I swear it is just an added stress for me). Any who, AF is due somewhere around 18th-20th...so I shall wait until then.


----------



## trgirl308

Fx Katikins! Hope the tww flies by and you get some good news! 

DH and I are off for the weekend and I am coming down with a cold... I almost never get sick so when I do it tends to be really bad, hopefully this will be one of those times where I feel it coming but I can get rid of it before it gets too bad. Either way we are off to have a weekend of fun and hopefully ovulating on Monday or Tuesday next week!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! :dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Katikins - I know what you mean, temping seems to stress me out more then anything! I hope your 2WW goes by fast! Mine is taking forever!

trgirl - I hope you have fun on your vacation! I am like you, I rarely ever get sick. Usually when I feel a sickness coming on, I am able to prevent it. But this year, I guess it all caught up to me because it seems like I have been sick all year!


----------



## snowflakes120

Tr - Have fun on Vaca. I have plenty of stories of ladies being sick and getting PG - I guess the immune system is busy fighting the boogers that it doesn't kill off the swimmers. I know I am explain it so technically!

Lulu - Hope you are feeling better today. Hooray for having your hubby's SA already done again.

Penny - You have tons of time left don't be thinking about adoption at only 5 months. My Doctor said girls with 100% normal bodies take an average of 6-7 months TTC. Do not get ahead of yourself so early in the game.

Kati - If the temping stresses you out. I would leave it behind and not even think about doing it. You want to be as calm as possible when TTC. For me, I love it. But then again I am slightly a control freak.

Sandoval - Hooray for being in your fertile period!! Get your man to bed this weekend girl!! 

AFM, still confused with which day I OV'd (either CD12 or CD13) but I'm going to go with CD12 so I will start the Prometrium (Progesterone) tomorrow night. Can't believe I am already in the 2ww. FX that this is my BFP cycle and I don't have to the start the Clomid next cycle!!


----------



## LuluSS

Hmm, I would say maybe your O day will be CD13. Still too hard to tell yet. Your temps are definitely rising still so that is good!

I am still in pain. I am wondering if it is my back. Who knows.

DH is getting his SA results sometime this morning. I convinced the infertility coordinator to give them to him! She said she would call though and would not email them. I am nervous now....


----------



## flou

Lulu hope you feel better soon and good luck for the results of you DH SA.

Kati - try and stay positive its still early days. I have days when I feel really low but we need to stay positive. It will happen!

AF is nearly over, so me and DH can start trying again soon! About 11 days until ovulation for me - fingers crossed for this month! Babydust to all!


----------



## LuluSS

Well, DH's SA came back normal. There were only a couple of things that were below normal, but they said it doesn't matter because his count is so high....at 144 million!

Guess I am the only dysfunctional one :(

Don't get me wrong though, I am HAPPY that DH's SA came back normal. But now I am probably going to have to get more painful tests done :(


----------



## CherylC3

hi girls just to let u kno ive lost our baby there was no heartbeat found i was almost 8 wks but trying to keep my chin up and will be trying again once im over this....xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Cheryl, I am sooooo very sorry. If you need anyone to talk to anyone I am here. I had the same thing happen - just in November. I want to give you hugs and let you know that in time things will be better - not perfect but it will get better. I know these 1st few weeks are the hardest. I am so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

:hugs:


CherylC3 said:


> hi girls just to let u kno ive lost our baby there was no heartbeat found i was almost 8 wks but trying to keep my chin up and will be trying again once im over this....xx


----------



## MommyDream

CherylC3 said:


> hi girls just to let u kno ive lost our baby there was no heartbeat found i was almost 8 wks but trying to keep my chin up and will be trying again once im over this....xx

:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Cheryl, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi cheryl I'm so sorry for your loss sending lotsa hugs


----------



## Katikins612

Cheryl, 

My deepest sympathy to you. Try to stay positive, and know that you can always vent to us anytime you need. :hugs:



CherylC3 said:


> hi girls just to let u kno ive lost our baby there was no heartbeat found i was almost 8 wks but trying to keep my chin up and will be trying again once im over this....xx


----------



## LuluSS

I am so sorry Cheryl :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Well, I am out this cycle. AF showed. Shortest cycle yet at only 25 days.


----------



## CherylC3

thanks girls il be back to my old self soon and trying again.... at least i kno we can conceive...xx


----------



## sandoval_star

So sorry to hear that Cheryl :hugs: Just take your time and try to stay positive, you're right - at least you know you can get pregnant so you I'm sure you will bounce back from this xx


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Lulu, hope this cycle is the one for you. :dust:

Afm I think I ovulated yesterday, but we'll keep gettin' busy just in case and hope the tww flies by!


----------



## ljbbabyplease

Hi I know how you feel for sure I have been trying for 17 months now and it seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant (the ones that piss me off the most are those not even trying!!!!!!!)


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Well, I am out this cycle. AF showed. Shortest cycle yet at only 25 days.

sorry Lulu :hugs: its weird what TTC can do to our cycles xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry Lulu for AF. But hey, since it came early you can at least get trying faster!

Having a bit of a down day today. 6dpo and no real symptoms other than my teeny bb's are sore. Which could def be attributed to the Progesterone I'm taking. I just feel like this will never happen for us. I've been so positive this entire cycle but today I am just a bit deflated.


----------



## trgirl308

I hear ya snowflake... it is tough to stay positive, but it will happen... possibly when you least expect it. :) :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

I am sorry you are having a bad day snowflake :hugs:

How is everyone doing?

Anyone testing soon? We need more BFP's in this thread!


----------



## MommyDream

Need more BFPs for sure! I have a doctors appt on Friday morning and should know more about my chances then and if I will have to start clomid or not!


----------



## sandoval_star

Definitely need more bfp's on here!! I've not been on in a few days so just catching up on everyone's progress! I'm just back from visiting dh up north. I'm not feeling positive about this month though, as I don't feel we managed to dtd enough. Oh well, we'll see - 2 dpo as of Thursday x


----------



## trgirl308

Sandoval we're cycle buddies! Fx it was enough for this month. :dust:


----------



## Katikins612

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone doing? I'm in the TWW right now. I'm guessing AF will be due around the 19th, although my cycles have been wacked lately, so I could be wrong. Ive been having some pre-AF like cramps since yesterday. Really hoping AF doesn't show up early like she did last month. (Lulu, I feel your pain with the short cycles. Mine was 26 days last mth). I hope to see one of you ladies get a BFP soon!


----------



## sandoval_star

trgirl308 said:


> Sandoval we're cycle buddies! Fx it was enough for this month. :dust:

Ooh, I love a cycle buddy!! Good luck, hope we both get our :bfp:'s! x


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm going to try my best to hold off testing til 2/22. I will be 14dpo. Well see though... Ha!!


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck ladies!! I am in the other 2WW...waiting to O! lol


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hiya, I'm in the TWW as well. 5DPO... nearly time to symptom spot! :blush:


----------



## littlelotti1

My dh and I have been trying for six months now and just started charting two months ago. I thought that because we were so young, it would happen quickly, but that did not happen. I cant help but worry something is wrong and I felt so overwhelmed with today's :bfn: that I did not feel like doing anything but stay in bed. How do you ladies keep yourselves from going crazy? 
Hugs and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

littlelotti1 said:


> My dh and I have been trying for six months now and just started charting two months ago. I thought that because we were so young, it would happen quickly, but that did not happen. I cant help but worry something is wrong and I felt so overwhelmed with today's :bfn: that I did not feel like doing anything but stay in bed. How do you ladies keep yourselves from going crazy?
> Hugs and baby dust to everyone!

Welcome to BnB! I'm in a similar boat to you - I'm very young and so is DH, assumed it would happen right away. I have no advice for you - I go crazy too! Some days I just feel SO depressed it's hard to stay positive. But then I know if I'm all stressed out, then it'll be harder to get pregnant, or so they say. 

Hmm...sorry I can only sympathise! Good luck, lots of baby dust! Lets hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## littlelotti1

Thanks for the quick reply, I heard that even coming to an online support group can increase the chances of conceiving because it helps at least take away a bit of the stress, and I actually do feel better sharing my feelings here :) 
Sometimes I feel so alone, all of my friends which children tell me how quickly they conceived and I can't help but feel bad. At least we can vent some of our worries here and get them off our chests.

I appreciate the reply, I live in a foreign country and sometimes feel really alone without being fluent in the language and without knowing that many people (besides my husband of course).

Thanks for the positive wishes and back at you!!


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Littlelotti! Welcome to bnb and our little group. 

I don't know if joining this site has helped conceiving because so far that isn't working... but it has definitely been a great source of knowledge and support. 

I also can't give you much advice, just remember that it is normal and it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Hi and welcome!

If your looking for good advice, or just to vent you have come to the right place! My DH and I are now on our 7th cycle TTC. Both of us are at a reasonable age, and in great health, so we never expected to have problems concieving. Lately, It seems even more dissapointing because many close friends have become pregnant. As happy as I am for them, I wish it could be me. Also, being married 2yrs is prompting the "so when are you going to have a baby" question at almost every family event. With that being said, I have found comfort knowing that what we are experiencing is completely normal, and does not necessarily mean there is something drastically wrong. Just try to stay positive and stress free. I wish you all the best!!





littlelotti1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I heard that even coming to an online support group can increase the chances of conceiving because it helps at least take away a bit of the stress, and I actually do feel better sharing my feelings here :)
> Sometimes I feel so alone, all of my friends which children tell me how quickly they conceived and I can't help but feel bad. At least we can vent some of our worries here and get them off our chests.
> 
> I appreciate the reply, I live in a foreign country and sometimes feel really alone without being fluent in the language and without knowing that many people (besides my husband of course).
> 
> Thanks for the positive wishes and back at you!!


----------



## LuluSS

Just looked at DH's blood results (finally) and he has low testosterone :cry:


----------



## heatherlyne90

i am so in! im new to the website but ive been trying for 4 months now and always a :bfn: my cycle is 30 days too and im waiting for af for the same reason just wanting it to show it can be over and we can keep trying. my fiance is starting to get just as dicouraged as i am :( so we have almost pretty much stopped trying and are just seeing what happens but im soooo hoping that i get a :bfp: soon


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome heatherlyne and the other new girls :wave:

Lulu, what does this mean for dh and the chances of conceiving? Have you had advice on what can be done to remedy this? :hugs:


----------



## littlelotti1

I am just glad to have a place to share my thoughts and questions! Thanks for being so welcoming! 
I do not know if any of you chart, but every other day my temps seem to go up and down pretty dramatically. I still have an obvious ovulation rise, but i just feel like my chart is a zigzaggy. Is this typical?


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Lotti and Heather.

Lotti - Make sure you are taking your temp at the exact same time everyday. I chart - if you click on the snowflakes and hearts in my siggy it will bring you to my chart. Let me know if you ever have any questions - I have 13 charts have been doing it way too long... Sad I know...

lulu - I am so sorry about your hubby's low-T. My best friend's hubby has it. They are seeing a specialist soon to discuss options. Major hugs. At least you are getting some answers.


----------



## MommyDream

LuluSS said:


> Just looked at DH's blood results (finally) and he has low testosterone :cry:

So sorry to hear that. :hugs: My DH has slightly low mobility apparently. I need to tell him to cut down on alcohol. LOL




heatherlyne90 said:


> i am so in! im new to the website but ive been trying for 4 months now and always a :bfn: my cycle is 30 days too and im waiting for af for the same reason just wanting it to show it can be over and we can keep trying. my fiance is starting to get just as dicouraged as i am :( so we have almost pretty much stopped trying and are just seeing what happens but im soooo hoping that i get a :bfp: soon

Welcome! Don't get discouraged! There are lots of things you can try... do you temp and use opks?



littlelotti1 said:


> I am just glad to have a place to share my thoughts and questions! Thanks for being so welcoming!
> I do not know if any of you chart, but every other day my temps seem to go up and down pretty dramatically. I still have an obvious ovulation rise, but i just feel like my chart is a zigzaggy. Is this typical?

Welcome and good luck! My chart is nuts, but I'm super irregular.


----------



## MommyDream

That last post was the first time I've successfully use multiquote! Yay!!

AFM - Went to the doctor today and looks like my body is having issues with ovulation. I'm starting progesterone on March 27 to restart my cycle and then its on to trying clomid. Doctor also said there may be a blockage... so I may have to have the dreaded HSG done... ughh!!


----------



## LuluSS

So frustrated today!!! DH's stupid doctor forgot to add HIV testing to his request blood tests and so now he has to go back and get more blood drawn and my referral to the FS won't be submitted until we get that result back. Seeing that his last results took almost 2 weeks to come in, looks like we will be waiting for some time again. I am tired of waiting! I swear me and DH has the WORST luck. First, they drop his SA so he had to re-do it, now they forgot a stupid blood test. I mean, we wrote everything down on a piece of paper for them...how hard can it be!!!???

Sorry for the rant. I am just having a hard time right now.


----------



## LuluSS

And welcome to the new girls. I hope I didn't scare you off with all of my ranting! 

I am sorry your body is acting up mommydream. I am also scared of the HSG!! I hope you get a BFP before you have to get that!!


----------



## MommyDream

LuluSS said:


> So frustrated today!!! DH's stupid doctor forgot to add HIV testing to his request blood tests and so now he has to go back and get more blood drawn and my referral to the FS won't be submitted until we get that result back. Seeing that his last results took almost 2 weeks to come in, looks like we will be waiting for some time again. I am tired of waiting! I swear me and DH has the WORST luck. First, they drop his SA so he had to re-do it, now they forgot a stupid blood test. I mean, we wrote everything down on a piece of paper for them...how hard can it be!!!???
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I am just having a hard time right now.

:hugs:

That place sounds like the need to get their act together... sorry you have to go through that!


----------



## trgirl308

Wow lulu I'm so sorry about all of that! What kind of place is this? I hope everything gets sorted soon. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lulu :hugs: That is awful. So frustrating.

I hope the testosterone can be easily addressed. It is all so hard :flower: Doesn't help when they keep making such stupid mistakes!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks everyone. He got his SA done through my doctor (Kaiser), and his blood tests done through his doctor. So they are both screwing up! 

Its like I can't help but feel that something is trying to tell us we shouldn't have babies :(


----------



## trgirl308

Don't think like that! You will have a baby when it is the right baby, and you will be wonderful parents!


----------



## LuluSS

trgirl308 said:


> Don't think like that! You will have a baby when it is the right baby, and you will be wonderful parents!

Thanks. It is hard to stay positive sometimes, especially when things aren't going right.

So I had DH call the lab directly and they said they have his HIV test! I guess they don't fax HIV tests to the doctor's office for confidentiality reasons. I don't know why they would just hold onto it then and not call DH to say it is ready! But whatever. So we will go pick it up tomorrow and I can fax it to the infertility coordinator on Monday. 

I swear, if I don't get approved to the infertility clinic after all of this, I give up!!! :wacko:


----------



## littlelotti1

Because my husband works shift work that changes time regularly, it is so difficult for me to temp at the same time every morning :/ 

Lulu, good luck in getting approved to the clinic! How long after trying to conceive did you start getting tested?


----------



## trgirl308

Unfortunately littlelotti if you aren't temping at the same time your results won't be accurate... you can do opks instead, you can buy them on ebay pretty cheap. 

Lulu, glad you got the results, fx everything will go smoothly now!


----------



## snowflakes120

Lulu - Soo happy to hear that they have the results. Man, I can't imagine how stressful this time is for you. Sending you lots of hugs. I'm sure that your Dr will let you get into the infertility clinic.

Mommydream - I'm starting Clomid next cycle if AF comes next week. I've got all crossables that she doesn't show. We can go through that 1st cycle together!

This 2ww is super dragging. I'm thinking I'm going to test on Tuesday. I really don't want to ruin my weekend! Seems like the Progesterone is working so far - my temps are looking pretty nice. Hope everyone is having a good St. Patrick's Day - I've got to get started on my Corned Beef and Cabbage!

We all will have babies!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks everyone. I am feeling better today. It is kind of nice that DH has low testosterone because now he is trying to "prove" himself and I have been getting a lot of loving! lol

littlelotti - I started getting tested in January. I think at the time I was on my 7th cycle TTC. The only reason though is because I went to the OBGYN due to really painful menstrual pains. I have always had them, but decided to just now go. I got blood work done and had an ultrasound. That is when she saw I had high testosterone so sent me to the endocrinologist who then ran more blood tests and diagnosed me with PCOS. With Kaiser, if you have a known fertility issue, you usually get referred to the infertility clinic within 6-9 months.

My advice for everyone, if you think there is something wrong...go to your doctors. You are the one paying them, so get answers!!


----------



## littlelotti1

I am really frustrated today. I am on day 38 of my cycle, which is late for me, and from my charting, which granted I am not so good at yet, I am 14 days past o. I took another pregnancy test today and got another :bfn:. 
I think I am going to just stop taking pregnancy tests, they are the most depressing things ever :(


----------



## trgirl308

They are depressing. What kind of tests are you using? Give it another day or two and test again is af hasn't arrived. fx it will be good news!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, how is everyone doing? Lulu, so sorry about your run of bad luck. Surely things can only get better?

I'm 6 dpo atm. Having one of those cycles where I have a lot of symptoms... but I've had other cycles like that too and then :bfn:. I've had 3 days of cramping, on and off nausea, and back and bb pain. Think I'll start testing from Wednesday, but to be honest I'm not holding out much hope for this month x


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN lotti. Testing is pretty crummy!!

Sandoval - Ooohhh symptoms already! That is great news!! 

I am testing tomorrow girls - 12dpo. I am really hoping the luck of the Irish is with me. I started having more symptoms as of the past few days but am just so afraid it is just the progesterone screwing with my head. I feel like I kinda have a good chance but don't want to be too confident and be totally hurt in the end. KWIM?


----------



## Melly Belly

Hello, mind if i join in? 
I can now officially say we have been TTC for over 6 months...we are going on to cycle 7...
I have opks, preseed, and i just started using a cbfm last cycle, so this will be cycle 2 with that
Ob/gyn didnt seem overly concerned, just the standard "If it doesnt happen in a year, come back" so that would be October....but im praying for a Christmas Baby! 


Good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## sandoval_star

Ooh, good luck snowflakes!! Really hope this is your month :wohoo:

Hi Melly belly :hi: hoping April is your month! I have the cbfm too so will be using it for the first time next cycle if this one is a bfn. Good luck!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm 9dpo today. This TWW is taking forever... I got period cramps today which is usual for me. 5 days to go until testing. I'll prob. test earlier though.

I was thinking, if implantation hadn't occured yet, my body wouldn't know it was pregnant, so it would be normal to have some PMS symptoms, right? 

Just trying to stay hopeful when I feel that witch looming!


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome Melly Belly! It is so frustrating when the doctor's could care less about your TTC efforts if it has been under a year!

I am hoping we all get our Christmas babies! Last chance for a 2012 baby!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I'm 9dpo today. This TWW is taking forever... I got period cramps today which is usual for me. 5 days to go until testing. I'll prob. test earlier though.
> 
> I was thinking, if implantation hadn't occured yet, my body wouldn't know it was pregnant, so it would be normal to have some PMS symptoms, right?
> 
> Just trying to stay hopeful when I feel that witch looming!

Don't worry, I have heard PMS symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be very similar. Never count yourself out until AF arrives. I know it is hard to do, I am always counting myself out at like 10DPO! lol


----------



## SATH

Hi, count me in. I've been trying for 8 months and not a hint of a BFP. My GP says relax, stop charting it will happen - thats not very helpful when I can hear by clock ticking like Big Ben. Heres to some BFP's and Christmas babies :dust::dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome SATH! Yes, it is frustrating when doctor's tell you to relax....or anyone in that matter! My doctor told me, "don't worry, you are young so you have time!".

Here is hoping :xmas6: brings us a baby!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok ladies....after much frustration and calling different doctors offices/labs nonstop for the past month, my referral is in!!!! I should here back from the infertility clinic within 4 days to see if I am approved (which I most likely will be)! So excited that things are finally moving along :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome SATH!! Sorry your Dr. told you to relax. That sucks. 

Lulu - That is such awesome news about the clinic. FX for you huns!


----------



## onebumpplease

littlelotti1 said:


> I am really frustrated today. I am on day 38 of my cycle, which is late for me, and from my charting, which granted I am not so good at yet, I am 14 days past o. I took another pregnancy test today and got another :bfn:.
> I think I am going to just stop taking pregnancy tests, they are the most depressing things ever :(

I'm on CD36 and 14dpo too littlelotti. Blazing white BFN. Sad, but mainly frustrated at not knowing why my body is willing to mess with me, thought we were on the same side ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

Lulu that is great news, that's not just a step but a leap towards a wee baby in your arms. :happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

Great news Lulu! xx


----------



## LuluSS

I am sorry for the BFN's onebumpplease and littlelotti! Keep your chin up!


----------



## new wifey 83

yippee!!great news lulu!!:hugs:


----------



## heatherlyne90

got af yesterday :/ it was over a week late, wasnt getting my hopes up but somedays i just wish our dream of having a baby would become a reality


----------



## LuluSS

heatherlyne90 said:


> got af yesterday :/ it was over a week late, wasnt getting my hopes up but somedays i just wish our dream of having a baby would become a reality

I am so sorry AF got you :hugs:

But stay positive. Now you can start a new cycle! 

I wish my dream of having a baby would come true as well...sooner rather then later! But I know our time will come. And we just have to be patient (even though it is extremely hard). Hang in there.


----------



## SATH

Hi thanks for your replies, I'm new here and so nice to find people to talk to about this, all my friends got pregnant just by thinking about it. 

Well AF got this morning :nope:, on to cycle 9. Its so frustrating isn't it. I have a doctors appt on the 29th March and I'm going to push for some tests. I have hypothyroid since I was 17, well controlled, really regular periods but a short luteal phase range from 7 to 11 though this month I managed 12 by using progesterone cream I brought on net. I'm so worried I've left it too late and now it will never happen.


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Heather & Sath.. so sorry to hear af got you again. Really hope this fresh new cycle is a better one for you both. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I tested and stark white BFN. I'll catch up with you lovely ladies later. I guess Cycle #11 is in my future.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Tested this morning at 10DPO, and I think I got a very faint :bfp:!!!

OMG I've never been pregnant... I really hope this it it...please be sticky... I have to test again tomorrow because I'm scared it's an evap.

It will happen girlies, good luck and :dust: to you all...


----------



## LuluSS

I am so sorry SATH and snowflakes :hugs:

SATH - you are with me on cycle #9 now. This has been a horrible cycle so far because I keep thinking to myself, if I got pregnant right away, I would have (or would be very soon) given birth. But, nope...still trying!

Lets stay positive though! We will get those BFP's soon!!!

:dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Tested this morning at 10DPO, and I think I got a very faint :bfp:!!!
> 
> OMG I've never been pregnant... I really hope this it it...please be sticky... I have to test again tomorrow because I'm scared it's an evap.
> 
> It will happen girlies, good luck and :dust: to you all...

Oh congrats!!!! Sending you sticky vibes!!!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Also, SATH - you should definitely demand some testing. At least some blood tests to check hormones.

Snowflakes - Are you going to the doctor's soon?


----------



## sandoval_star

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Tested this morning at 10DPO, and I think I got a very faint :bfp:!!!
> 
> OMG I've never been pregnant... I really hope this it it...please be sticky... I have to test again tomorrow because I'm scared it's an evap.
> 
> It will happen girlies, good luck and :dust: to you all...

Wooo! Congrats, keep us posted with your testing x


----------



## katherinegrey

I just got my bfp today after nine months ttc, just praying it's sticky!! I've got quite a nice line so I'm praying that's a good sign!!! It will happen girls!!! xxx


----------



## LuluSS

katherinegrey said:


> I just got my bfp today after nine months ttc, just praying it's sticky!! I've got quite a nice line so I'm praying that's a good sign!!! It will happen girls!!! xxx

Wow 2 BFP's in one morning! CONGRATS! H&H 9 months to you!

Did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls im back trying after my loss on CD10 and hoping to O at the weekend using my Opks...

babydust...

Got my BFP last month when i used OPks
but lost my little one at 7wks on the 9th march


----------



## LuluSS

CherylC3 said:


> hey girls im back trying after my loss on CD10 and hoping to O at the weekend using my Opks...
> 
> babydust...
> 
> Got my BFP last month when i used OPks
> but lost my little one at 7wks on the 9th march

Welcome back! Again, so sorry about your loss but I am glad you are back to trying right away and keeping your chin up!

I am on CD9, so we are close in our cycle. Good luck!


----------



## katherinegrey

I did nothing different, just temped and opk's! xx


----------



## LuluSS

katherinegrey said:


> I did nothing different, just temped and opk's! xx

Oh nice! There is still hope for me to conceive naturally then since I am on my 9th cycle!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Ella. I'm sure it will darken up soon!

Congrats Katherine. So happy for you. That is great news! 

Welcome back Cheryl. Hope you doing well.

SATH - B6 will help lengthen your LP as well. I took 100mg once a day with my prenatal vitamin. It worked for me. 

Lulu - I have to go to the Dr. between CD1-CD5 to get checked for cysts. As long as everything is OK. I will be starting Clomid. I'm going to try to make the appt on CD3 and see if he will agree to do some the CD3 blood work too perhaps. I just want to rule as much out as I can to know what I am working with/against.


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats to the new bfp's!! I've updated the thread :dance:

Hey Cheryl :wave: that's great you're moving forward and ttc again. Good luck for this cycle! I've heard the SMEP method for ttc is especially successful following a miscarriage? When I looked into it is said that 75% of couples following this plan conceived in the first month after their loss. Good luck whatever you try, I have a good feeling for you x


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh congrats to both you lucky ladies!!! What a special day :) Hearing things like this keeps my hopes up!


----------



## CherylC3

sandoval_star said:


> Congrats to the new bfp's!! I've updated the thread :dance:
> 
> Hey Cheryl :wave: that's great you're moving forward and ttc again. Good luck for this cycle! I've heard the SMEP method for ttc is especially successful following a miscarriage? When I looked into it is said that 75% of couples following this plan conceived in the first month after their loss. Good luck whatever you try, I have a good feeling for you x

hey thanks, yeah going to be giving the SMEP a try this cycle... i will get my BFP this cycle as long as i Ovulate:thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow what a busy day, congrats ladies!!

Cheryl, fx it works for you. 

Lulu, I am with you on the whole could have almost birthed a child by now... never thought it would take this long!

I am not symptom spotting, which is great... and I am thinking I may not even test this cycle, until I am really late... (we'll see...)


----------



## Katikins612

Wow, I sure have missed alot over the past few days!

Congrats Ella and Katherine on your :bfp:!!

Lulu, It sounds as though you are on the right track. I hope you hear good news from the fertility clinic. 

I'm sorry to hear about those who got stuck with AF this cycle. The nasty :witch: also arrived for me on Saturday. With 7 cycles of TTC behind me, I had a real good cry that night..then booked a vacation to the Caribbean. Figured some time away and alot of relaxation is just what DH and I need.

For everyone in the TWW, I hope time flies! Would be nice to see some more BFPs in this thread.


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Caribbean, that sounds great! When do you go?


----------



## Katikins612

What exactly is the SMEP? 



CherylC3 said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new bfp's!! I've updated the thread :dance:
> 
> Hey Cheryl :wave: that's great you're moving forward and ttc again. Good luck for this cycle! I've heard the SMEP method for ttc is especially successful following a miscarriage? When I looked into it is said that 75% of couples following this plan conceived in the first month after their loss. Good luck whatever you try, I have a good feeling for you x
> 
> hey thanks, yeah going to be giving the SMEP a try this cycle... i will get my BFP this cycle as long as i Ovulate:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## snowflakes120

Katikins - Ohhh you trip sounds wonderful. I keep telling hubby we need to get away. I was thinking maybe between his Spring and Summer semesters from school.

SMEP see here: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Cheryl - Good luck with the SMEP - I got PG my 1st time using it but it sadly ended in a MC. I have been doing it for 4 months since my loss.... I'm going to keep doing it til I get that BFP.


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi ladies just gt my bfp after trying for 8 months hoping u all get urs very soon


----------



## sandoval_star

Yay! Congrats jrwifey!! x


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Jrwifey!!! 

Sandoval hopefully we'll be putting that up to 8 bfps next week!!!!! :dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats JRWifey. Wonderful news!!

BFP's are rolling in now!! Must be the Spring air!! 

Lulu - I am thinking of getting my hubby tested. I know yours was prolly covered under insurance. We have really shitty insurance and I figure it won't be covered under ours but did you by chance see how much they charged the insurance company for it? So I can have an idea of what this would cost... if you don't feel comfortable on here... you can always PM me. I hope you don't think I'm being rude. Did you go through a Urologist or did your OBGYN refer you to a lab. How did your process start? Thanks so much huns!


----------



## LuluSS

jrwifey18 said:


> Hi ladies just gt my bfp after trying for 8 months hoping u all get urs very soon

Congrats! Have a H&H 9 months!!!!

Wow this is a lucky week!


----------



## LuluSS

snowflakes120 said:


> Congrats JRWifey. Wonderful news!!
> 
> BFP's are rolling in now!! Must be the Spring air!!
> 
> Lulu - I am thinking of getting my hubby tested. I know yours was prolly covered under insurance. We have really shitty insurance and I figure it won't be covered under ours but did you by chance see how much they charged the insurance company for it? So I can have an idea of what this would cost... if you don't feel comfortable on here... you can always PM me. I hope you don't think I'm being rude. Did you go through a Urologist or did your OBGYN refer you to a lab. How did your process start? Thanks so much huns!

Me and DH have different insurance. His might have been covered under his insurance but we didn't go through his because the lab he would have had to drop it off at was too far to do the sample at home. So we wen't through my insurance (Kaiser) and paid cash. The simple basic SA was only $83. I heard they range around $100 so it isn't TOO bad.

My process is a little different since the infertility coordinator required it to do the referral. But this is what we did for DH's blood work. We just made an appointment for him with a regular doctor to get a physical done. There, they run basic blood tests such as CBC, lipid panel, etc. They also did a testosterone test. You should set up a physical for your DH and also request a SA.


----------



## LuluSS

Also - the SA is just a lab test, so you just need a doctor to order it. Not sure if your insurance will cover it or not. But even if they don't, like I said, it isn't TOO expensive.

Just start off by making a phone call to a regular doctor :)

Good luck! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, jrwifey!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi guys, do you mind if I join? I've been trying to avoid joining the forums as everyone says 'if you relax it'll happen' (if I hear that one more time... ) but I'm now into my 11th month ttc (only 8th cycle though) so I decided to join :)

Also armed myself with some OPK's and Preseed this month!!

Congrats to jrwifey and everyone who has got their bfps, and good luck to everyone who is still waiting for theirs!!


----------



## LuluSS

Hello Mrs. B and welcome! That is good that you got some OPK's and preseed! I hope your stay here is short!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks LuluSS...hoping we can all get some good news this month! :)


----------



## new wifey 83

congrats jr wifey!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats jrwifey!! Best wishes for a happy & healthy 9 months!

A side note...I saw an advertisement for a first response fertility test. Has anyone ever tried this? Not so sure I trust an over-the-counter test..but it had me thinking.


----------



## LuluSS

I need to rant.

Just found out on Facebook (which I now officially hate) that my 18 year old cousin got his girlfriend pregnant. I called my mom and she told me that he got a new girlfriend and wanted to have a baby with her. They JUST started dating a few months ago, and they are only 18! WTF! So depressed now.

All of my mom's side of the family has gotten pregnant accidentally while teenagers.....even my mom! I guess I didn't get those genes!


----------



## LuluSS

Katikins612 said:


> Congrats jrwifey!! Best wishes for a happy & healthy 9 months!
> 
> A side note...I saw an advertisement for a first response fertility test. Has anyone ever tried this? Not so sure I trust an over-the-counter test..but it had me thinking.

I thought about trying those before I had any blood tests done. But honestly, I think those tests would just stress you out. They don't actually tell you anything, just that you may or may not have a problem. And it can be false too. The best thing is to get blood tests done. Go to your doctor and say you want a physical done and also want to check your hormone levels while you are at it. Go to the lab on CD3 without them knowing lol.


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear that Lulu. It does seem all of a sudden that everyone everywhere is getting pregnant without really trying! But it will happen for all of us, and it will be that much sweeter when it does. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Mrs. B!! Glad to have you with us!

Sorry about your cousin Lulu. That sucks bad. Thanks so much for the info. $100 isn't bad. Now just gotta start with getting hubby an appt. He needs one too - he's all out of his tummy med. Perfect timing, I suppose. 

I'm in a sad mood today. Boo. My body hates me. I feel like all the conditions were perfect this cycle. Perfect BD, earlier OV & the progesterone. I just don't understand. Stopping the Prometrium today - so AF will be here in a day or 2. I'm finding it tough to be optimistic today. I am starting to get burnt out with all this TTC stuff and appts and medicine and everything.


----------



## MackMomma8

LuluSS said:


> I need to rant.
> 
> Just found out on Facebook (which I now officially hate) that my 18 year old cousin got his girlfriend pregnant. I called my mom and she told me that he got a new girlfriend and wanted to have a baby with her. They JUST started dating a few months ago, and they are only 18! WTF! So depressed now.
> 
> All of my mom's side of the family has gotten pregnant accidentally while teenagers.....even my mom! I guess I didn't get those genes!

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel. About 4 years ago, I found out that my 17-year-old brother had gotten his 15-year-old girlfriend pregnant. DH and I weren't even married yet, the baby was 5 months at my wedding! I was upset when I found out to say the least, and even more upset when my mom was more concerned about what that baby was doing than me on my own wedding day. :cry: 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Big hugs, honey!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry to hear that Lulu :( 

Thanks snowflakes :) Sorry to hear your feeling sad today :( Are you sure you're definitely out...AF may stay away *hopeful*


----------



## LuluSS

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome Mrs. B!! Glad to have you with us!
> 
> Sorry about your cousin Lulu. That sucks bad. Thanks so much for the info. $100 isn't bad. Now just gotta start with getting hubby an appt. He needs one too - he's all out of his tummy med. Perfect timing, I suppose.
> 
> I'm in a sad mood today. Boo. My body hates me. I feel like all the conditions were perfect this cycle. Perfect BD, earlier OV & the progesterone. I just don't understand. Stopping the Prometrium today - so AF will be here in a day or 2. I'm finding it tough to be optimistic today. I am starting to get burnt out with all this TTC stuff and appts and medicine and everything.

I am sorry :hugs::hugs:

I know what you mean about getting burnt out. I don't even want to put out the effort to do anything. I am just temping, using OPK's and BDing as much as I can. That is about it. Waiting for the doctor's to tell me what to do because I have no motivation anymore.


----------



## Mrs B.

Ugh that sucks MackMomma... Weddings are about the bride (and occasionally the groom)!!


----------



## LuluSS

MackMomma8 said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> I need to rant.
> 
> Just found out on Facebook (which I now officially hate) that my 18 year old cousin got his girlfriend pregnant. I called my mom and she told me that he got a new girlfriend and wanted to have a baby with her. They JUST started dating a few months ago, and they are only 18! WTF! So depressed now.
> 
> All of my mom's side of the family has gotten pregnant accidentally while teenagers.....even my mom! I guess I didn't get those genes!
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. About 4 years ago, I found out that my 17-year-old brother had gotten his 15-year-old girlfriend pregnant. DH and I weren't even married yet, the baby was 5 months at my wedding! I was upset when I found out to say the least, and even more upset when my mom was more concerned about what that baby was doing than me on my own wedding day. :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Big hugs, honey!!Click to expand...

How horrible! I would have been pissed! Especially on your wedding day! That is how it is in my family too, I don't have any kids so my sister and her 4 kids are always the main concern. No one is really concerned about me.


----------



## MackMomma8

LuluSS said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> I need to rant.
> 
> Just found out on Facebook (which I now officially hate) that my 18 year old cousin got his girlfriend pregnant. I called my mom and she told me that he got a new girlfriend and wanted to have a baby with her. They JUST started dating a few months ago, and they are only 18! WTF! So depressed now.
> 
> All of my mom's side of the family has gotten pregnant accidentally while teenagers.....even my mom! I guess I didn't get those genes!
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. About 4 years ago, I found out that my 17-year-old brother had gotten his 15-year-old girlfriend pregnant. DH and I weren't even married yet, the baby was 5 months at my wedding! I was upset when I found out to say the least, and even more upset when my mom was more concerned about what that baby was doing than me on my own wedding day. :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Big hugs, honey!!Click to expand...
> 
> How horrible! I would have been pissed! Especially on your wedding day! That is how it is in my family too, I don't have any kids so my sister and her 4 kids are always the main concern. No one is really concerned about me.Click to expand...

I was pissed. :haha: I just had to keep reminding myself that I was getting married to the man of my dreams that day, and she was just a 16-year-old HS dropout with a baby she didn't know what to do with.

:hugs: snowflakes :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, this sounds like a stupid question but this has never happened to me before. And I just want to know what you ladies would do. (A little TMI)

So I always get HORRIBLE menstrual cramps. They always come about 1-2 hours before AF or right when AF starts. Well this last cycle, I got the horrible AF cramps. So of course I knew AF was coming any time. So I went to the bathroom and put a tampon in. Then took my meds and sat on the couch with the heating pad. Well, a few hours later when I was getting ready for bed I was going to change my tampon right before bed. But there were only a few spots on the tampon. So I went to bed without a tampon. And when I got up in the morning I went to the bathroom and it all came out :wacko:

AF never comes out when I am laying down (of course because of gravity) so I am not sure if AF started in the middle of the night or the next morning. I am not sure what should be CD1 for me. Ugh.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the thoughts ladies!! 

Lulu - I would count CD1 as the day you woke up and it all came out. AF pretty much always comes to me in the middle of the night. January 1 of this year - AF arrived about 15 minutes after the ball dropped - talk about a shitty way to start the year off!!

Mack - I like your way of thinking!!


----------



## MayaHale

Hiya, I'm brand new to this forum so apologies if I don't post in the right place! I came off the pill in May last year and my periods pretty much were regular straight away. Doing the ovulation tests since November and so far have only had one month where there was a definite positive. Starting to get a bit worried now! Am also 30, wondering how long do I leave it before seeing the doctor or do I just keep missing the ovulation window!? x


----------



## sandoval_star

Sorry to hear you girls are feeling burnt out with all the ttc - but I have to agree, I feel the same. I really don't know what is happening to me this cycle, but it's weird. I started very very light watery brown coloured spotting on Tuesday (7 dpo) and I thought, wooo - this has to be implantation bleeding as I'm 7 days away from af and have never experienced that before. It was very light and only sometimes when I wiped. However, it has continued yesterday and today - so now I'm just worried that I have a luteal phases issue!! Did a test today (9 dpo) and definitely bfn. Totally confused :shrug:

Think if af appears I'll need to see the doctor, as spotting from 7 dpo can't be good right?


----------



## Mrs B.

Lulu - Personally I would put CD1 as the morning...but I'm never that accurate because I start spotting 1-3 days before AF comes properly so I never really know when the spotting stopped and the AF came on full.

MayaHale - Welcome :) It's possible that you are just missing the surge...it's good news that you have had a definite positive one month. Perhaps try testing twice a day around the time you should ovulate? How long to leave it before seeing the doctor may depend slightly on where you are...ladies from the USA seem to be taken a bit more seriously before 1 year ttc, but ladies from the UK won't get very far until they have been trying for a year or more. I may be generalising here, but that is what I have picked up on (I'm from the UK)

Sandoval - Have to agree, getting very burnt out with the ttc...but we gotta believe it will happen at some point, then it'll all be worth it :) Hmm, seems strange that you are experiencing spotting at 7dpo when you haven't before...I've heard that implantation bleeding can last up to 3 days so it could still be...and if it is implantation bleeding then I guess you will get a bfn because the hormones won't be strong enough to be picked up. FX for you :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Mrs B, I'm hoping the spotting stops by tomorrow. I agree with the advice you gave - here in the UK you are definitely not taken seriously before trying for at LEAST a year. I'd say it's because the NHS pays for all the tests etc whereas in the US these things are paid for through health insurance so I suppose they would be happy to test as soon as someone feels necessary?


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks Mrs B, I'm hoping the spotting stops by tomorrow. I agree with the advice you gave - here in the UK you are definitely not taken seriously before trying for at LEAST a year. I'd say it's because the NHS pays for all the tests etc whereas in the US these things are paid for through health insurance so I suppose they would be happy to test as soon as someone feels necessary?

Unfortunately, in the U.S. infertility isn't covered :( 

It is RARE that you will see someone who has insurance that covers it. My insurance covers 50% but not IVF at all, and I am lucky to even have that coverage! So here, they figure, if you want to pay for it, then go for it!

The only reason I might be seen early is because this is how they diagnose infertility:

-Trying for one year under age 35
-Trying for 6 months over age 35
-Diagnosed infertility problem

Since I got diagnosed with PCOS, they are referring me.

Hopefully we all get our BFP's naturally though!!!! :dust:


----------



## LuluSS

sandoval_star said:


> Sorry to hear you girls are feeling burnt out with all the ttc - but I have to agree, I feel the same. I really don't know what is happening to me this cycle, but it's weird. I started very very light watery brown coloured spotting on Tuesday (7 dpo) and I thought, wooo - this has to be implantation bleeding as I'm 7 days away from af and have never experienced that before. It was very light and only sometimes when I wiped. However, it has continued yesterday and today - so now I'm just worried that I have a luteal phases issue!! Did a test today (9 dpo) and definitely bfn. Totally confused :shrug:
> 
> Think if af appears I'll need to see the doctor, as spotting from 7 dpo can't be good right?

Don't count yourself out yet!!! I have heard that women can have IB for more then one day. Wait a couple more days and then test again.

If AF does show...I would DEFINITELY go see a doctor.

Fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm definitely concerned as I spotted for 3 days leading to af last cycle which hadn't happened before, then spotting started 7 days before af this cycle. It seems to have stopped now so I'll wait to see what tomorrow brings.

So happy that your referral has gone in Lulu. Hope it's a quick turn around for you... but I hope more that your natural bfp is right around the corner! x


----------



## LuluSS

I am glad the spotting has stopped. Maybe you should go to the doctor's sooner then later. It doesn't hurt to go and see if there is anything wrong. You will feel better if you do!

Still hoping that it is IB for you though. Let us know!


----------



## Melly Belly

LuluSS said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs B, I'm hoping the spotting stops by tomorrow. I agree with the advice you gave - here in the UK you are definitely not taken seriously before trying for at LEAST a year. I'd say it's because the NHS pays for all the tests etc whereas in the US these things are paid for through health insurance so I suppose they would be happy to test as soon as someone feels necessary?
> 
> Unfortunately, in the U.S. infertility isn't covered :(
> 
> It is RARE that you will see someone who has insurance that covers it. My insurance covers 50% but not IVF at all, and I am lucky to even have that coverage! So here, they figure, if you want to pay for it, then go for it!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> unless you live in a state where it is mandated that they have to provide *some* coverage...i know Ohio is one of them...i cant remember the rest ...ahhh thank you google...Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, Louisiana, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Rhode Island, Texas and West Virginia..they have different laws that say what is covered thoughClick to expand...


----------



## LuluSS

Melly Belly said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs B, I'm hoping the spotting stops by tomorrow. I agree with the advice you gave - here in the UK you are definitely not taken seriously before trying for at LEAST a year. I'd say it's because the NHS pays for all the tests etc whereas in the US these things are paid for through health insurance so I suppose they would be happy to test as soon as someone feels necessary?
> 
> Unfortunately, in the U.S. infertility isn't covered :(
> 
> It is RARE that you will see someone who has insurance that covers it. My insurance covers 50% but not IVF at all, and I am lucky to even have that coverage! So here, they figure, if you want to pay for it, then go for it!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> unless you live in a state where it is mandated that they have to provide *some* coverage...i know Ohio is one of them...i cant remember the rest ...ahhh thank you google...Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, Louisiana, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Rhode Island, Texas and West Virginia..they have different laws that say what is covered thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Very few states require it. I am in California, and they require that insurance companies give you the option of infertility coverage, but it is an add-on, and it is up to the employer if they want to pay the extra for it or not...which most don't.Click to expand...


----------



## sandoval_star

Yeah, I don't think I explained myself well (usual for me ha!) I meant that people in the US have to pay for their health care, so doctors are happy to test early cos if you're willing to pay, then go ahead!! Here, they are much stricter with timescales and stuff... but, I suppose we shouldn't complain since it is free. I think if you are under 35, you can have up to 2 attempts at IVF free on the NHS


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, but don't you guys have to wait forever since it is free? I dont know what is worse, having to wait forever or having to pay. I guess they both suck! Both our health systems should be combined and then they would be pretty good! LOL.


----------



## Mrs B.

I think that pretty much sums it up...pay lots of money and be seen quicker or get it (mostly) free and it takes ages to be seen! My doc won't refer me for infertility until I have been trying for 18 months because he has recent experience of people being turned down for referrals before 18 months...FX for natural BFP's for us all!!!

Ooo, sounds good Sandoval...FX the spotting stays away now!! :dust:


----------



## sandoval_star

You are so right Lulu, a combined one would be perfect!! Yeah, most treatments you have to wait a long time for - not good!


----------



## LuluSS

Wow 18 months!? Ugh that is horrible! I wonder why that is? Maybe because more people get treatment since it is covered, so they have too many people they need to help? Who knows but I think 18 months is WAY too long.


----------



## new wifey 83

oooh sandoval its sounds good!! f xd for you!!:hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Lulu, your probably right. That test would def stress me out. I think after my vacation I'm going to give my PCP a call and see if they can do some lab work. Also going to try and bribe DH into getting a SA, although I'm not holding my breath on that one! 

Sandoval - A while back I had experienced a weird brownish spotting inbetween cycles. It would last about a day or two, dissapear, then AF would arrive as scheduled. Asked my doctor about and she said it could be fluctuating hormones, and if it keeps up they would look into it. It stopped happening about a year ago, so nothing was checked. I'm hoping yours is really implantation bleeding though!




LuluSS said:


> Katikins612 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats jrwifey!! Best wishes for a happy & healthy 9 months!
> 
> A side note...I saw an advertisement for a first response fertility test. Has anyone ever tried this? Not so sure I trust an over-the-counter test..but it had me thinking.
> 
> I thought about trying those before I had any blood tests done. But honestly, I think those tests would just stress you out. They don't actually tell you anything, just that you may or may not have a problem. And it can be false too. The best thing is to get blood tests done. Go to your doctor and say you want a physical done and also want to check your hormone levels while you are at it. Go to the lab on CD3 without them knowing lol.Click to expand...


----------



## trgirl308

Fx it is ib Sandoval! 

Here I think it is one year you have to wait before they start doing tests... but I've been too scared to push.. I'm scared that I will actually discover there is something wrong with me... until this summer I am not going to think about too much, come that time if it hasn't worked yet then we'll see what else we can do. 

IVF & IUI are covered by healthcare here so you don't pay anything (in Quebec not the rest of Canada) that was a huge controversy because it is very expensive to the state and doesn't have a huge success rate.. but if you need it it is pretty awesome! I know a couple of ppl who have gone through it and they don't have to wait very long so at least if things don't work I know I am in a good place to have alternatives.


----------



## LuluSS

trgirl308 said:


> Fx it is ib Sandoval!
> 
> Here I think it is one year you have to wait before they start doing tests... but I've been too scared to push.. I'm scared that I will actually discover there is something wrong with me... until this summer I am not going to think about too much, come that time if it hasn't worked yet then we'll see what else we can do.
> 
> IVF & IUI are covered by healthcare here so you don't pay anything (in Quebec not the rest of Canada) that was a huge controversy because it is very expensive to the state and doesn't have a huge success rate.. but if you need it it is pretty awesome! I know a couple of ppl who have gone through it and they don't have to wait very long so at least if things don't work I know I am in a good place to have alternatives.

Wow I think I might move to Quebec! LOL. 

Ok, so I got approved!!! I was worried for no reason because I found out that I wasn't waiting for an approval from the infertility clinic, I was waiting for an approval from my insurance company since they cover 50%! I got the authorization form in the mail today! I am kind of worried though because on the form, it says they authorize me to go to 1 office visit. So I think I need to get prior approval from them for any office visits or tests, etc. Ugh. That will be a pain! Geez, raising a baby will be a piece of cake after having to go through all of this!


----------



## LuluSS

Katikins - it is definitely a good idea to go to your doctor. And definitely get that SA for DH! It really isn't THAT bad. As long as he can do it at home. The only stressful thing for my DH was the fact that he knew he had to produce a sample in a timely matter (because he had a doctor's appointment) and get the sample there on time.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm afraid my bfp is gone :( You'll have to take the bfp numbers down. I'm back, onto Month 7.


----------



## Mrs B.

Lulu - Congrats on the referral!! I hope they don't make you do paperwork before each thing...that would be a pain! Docs told me funding has been cut in our area so that's why we have to wait 18 months (though I think it is the same for most of the UK too). I'm just going to have to focus on that natural bfp!

Ella - I'm so so sorry :( *hugs* FX you get your sticky bfp this month xx


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh I'm sorry Ella! Sending lots and lots of baby dust your way for next month!!! 

Does anyone know if low sperm counts run in families, cause I found out my father in law had a difficult time conceiving and I didn't know if that could be genetic.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Ella honey, I am so very sorry! Loads of hugs to you today!

Lotti - I'm not sure. I haven't heard of it being genetic but then again what do I know.

Lulu - So happy that you were approved! I would def call and ask for more clarification on what will be covered.

Sandoval - Low progesterone can cause spotting before your actual Period - usually only a few days before. But because it is a week before AF - I would be more inclined to think IB though with it being so far away. I had IB with my BFP - it was brown and looked like it had fiberous threads in it.

AFM, I get absolutely no infertility coverage at all. And what I do pay doesn't go towards my deductible either so I will have to pay that as well as time goes on. My appt about 2 weeks ago was denied by insurance so I will have to pay 100% of all costs. It was $321. I am scared that my Dr. wants to refer me to the Specialist Reproductive Endocrinologist in May and it will be a shit load of money. But I will do it if I have to.


----------



## LuluSS

Ella - I am so sorry hun.

Littlelotti - I don't think low sperm is genetic. Low sperm count can be caused by many factors such as hormones, diet, environment. If you are worried you should definitely have DH get a SA. Let us know!

Snowflakes - I am so sorry you got thay huge bill! It is so expensive. But I want to let you know that infertility clinic might be a little cheaper then a regular doctor. I know things are probably more expensive in California. But for comparison. A regular doctor appointment here is around $100-130. The infertility clinic I am going to, the appointments are $80. I think because they know you are paying cash, they tend to work with you financially. I would call around and get a price list from a few different clinics.


----------



## Melly Belly

LuluSS said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs B, I'm hoping the spotting stops by tomorrow. I agree with the advice you gave - here in the UK you are definitely not taken seriously before trying for at LEAST a year. I'd say it's because the NHS pays for all the tests etc whereas in the US these things are paid for through health insurance so I suppose they would be happy to test as soon as someone feels necessary?
> 
> Unfortunately, in the U.S. infertility isn't covered :(
> 
> It is RARE that you will see someone who has insurance that covers it. My insurance covers 50% but not IVF at all, and I am lucky to even have that coverage! So here, they figure, if you want to pay for it, then go for it!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> unless you live in a state where it is mandated that they have to provide *some* coverage...i know Ohio is one of them...i cant remember the rest ...ahhh thank you google...Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, Louisiana, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Rhode Island, Texas and West Virginia..they have different laws that say what is covered thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Very few states require it. I am in California, and they require that insurance companies give you the option of infertility coverage, but it is an add-on, and it is up to the employer if they want to pay the extra for it or not...which most don't.Click to expand...
> 
> ughhh...always a loophole, isnt there?Click to expand...


----------



## LuluSS

lol, yes there is always a loophole! So frustrating hahaa.

So...I got my first appointment with the RE! It will be April 20th. I could have got an earlier appointment but my appointment needs to be on a Friday since DH has every Friday off and it is hard for him to take off work. I am nervous and excited!


----------



## trgirl308

Snowflake sorry to hear your insurance doesn't cover that.. what a bummer! But Lulu is right, call around, sometimes you'd be surprised how different the prices can be. 

I am dying to test now... I've been so good this cycle, on CD25 right now... but today I got all kinds of symptoms and I just really hope this is it!!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck trgirl!!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## new wifey 83

so sorry ella xx :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Ella, so sorry. Stay positive. Your lucky month will come. :hugs:

Trgirl - Please :test:


You girls have me wondering about insurance coverage now. Infertility treatments were not the thing I researched before picking my plan. Looks like I have some homework to do! 

Lulu - Did your DH have his SA with his regular physician or did he see a urologist?


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies!

Tr - Go test now!!!

Lulu - So glad you got your appt all set for April. Not that far away at all!! There are 2 fertility clinics in town. I'm gonna call on Monday and see if they can give me a round about idea of how much the 1st exam costs - Their website says it lasts about 2 hours. I have a feeling it will be more as they are specialists and I just saw an OBGYN and he spent only 45 min with me. 

AFM, Just waiting on miss AF to swing by. I don't feel like she's coming anytime soon so I guess it will be a few days. If she isn't here by Monday I'm going to get kinda worried. My temps are still pretty high as well right now. Now my LP is getting tooo long. :dohh: Hubby has an appt with his regualar Dr. on Tuesday so he's going to bring up trying to get an Sperm Analysis then and see what they say.


----------



## snowflakes120

AF finally showed this AM. So I will call the Dr. Office 1st thing tomorrow to make my appt. I hope they can fit me in on Tuesday so I can do the CD3 bloods and he'll agree to do them.


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes fx'd. Hope you get that appointment. It will help to get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

Sorry that AF showed Snowflakes :hugs: I am so glad though that you will be going to the doctor's soon. To give you an idea, my first appointment will cost $260 (I have to pay $130). They said the appointment will last about 1 hour and then at the end of the appointment I will get a transvaginal ultrasound (ugh, second one this year). So it isn't too expensive. But that is just for the initial appointments. The rest of the appointments will only cost $80.

Katikins - we paid cash for DH's SA through my insurance and doctor because it was more convenient. But you don't need to see a urologist for it. It is just a lab test. Tell him to do to his regular doctor and he can order the test. Good luck!

AFM - I got a positive OPK yesterday and a,temp dip today, and I have really strong AF like cramps. SO hopefully I actually O today!!! Me and DH DTD last night and we will BD again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## trgirl308

Fx Lulu! :dust:

Snowflake, sorry af arrived, hopefully you can get to see the doc and start to figure things out.


----------



## snowflakes120

Lulu - See you got your temp spike today! Looks like your BDing schedule looks spot on too!! Great chances this month!! FX!!

I got my appt for tomorrow. CD3!! I go at 2:45. Clomid here I come. I'm ready for the mood swings and hot flashes.


----------



## LuluSS

Yes I did get a small temp spike this morning! It is still kind of low though, but we'll see what tomorrow looks like! Me and DH are going to BD tonight too just to be safe!

Woo! You got your appointment fast! I will probably also be on Clomid and can have mood swings and hot flashes with you! Lol. I probably won't start for 2 more cycles though because I will be in the middle of cycle 10 when I see the RE. So I wouldn't be able to start meds (if that is what they will want to give me) until cycle 11.


----------



## trgirl308

Great news snowflake! Hope it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls! I'm kinda excited to get started with something new!

Lulu - I got in fast because the OBGYN has to see me before CD5 and I took whatever time he has open - it isn't the most convenient time slot but I wanted it on CD3 so I took it!! I forgot to say I called the Reproductive Endocrinologist Fertility Specialist here in town. The one that my OBGYN wants to send me to in May. This is the pricing - There is a $50 deposit for the 1st appt just to hold it. She said that they can get you in to see a RE in less than 4 weeks. The actual 1st appt starts at $332 - you can then either apply the $50 deposit towards the appt or get a refund for it. Any blood work or ultrasounds that they might do at the 1st appt would be extra costs. I can't believe that yours in CA is less than mine in NC!! That is so crazy! And I can't believe that my OBGYN's appt was just $10 less than the Specialists. SMH.... Basically, I need to get knocked up before May so I don't have to go there...


----------



## LuluSS

Oh no! That is horrible! Have you called the other clinic to see what their prices are like? I know, I thought California was more expensive then every where else! I guess I shouldn't complain anymore about the cost of housing here (then again....lol). 

I do know that the clinic I am going to is pretty affordable though. They are a smaller clinic with only 3 RE's and 2 office locations. So that may be why they are so cheap!


----------



## Moorebetter

Id like to join this group!


----------



## new wifey 83

hi and welcome!! :flower:


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome! What CD are you on???


----------



## snowflakes120

Moorebetter said:


> Id like to join this group!

Welcome to the group Moorebetter!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks for having, this might be my last month before moving on to LTTTC so I REALLY NEED SOME :dust: this month!!!

I am on CD20 I think I O'd around the 22nd :thumbup: so I hope to test april
1st or so!

Wishing everyone tons of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Moorebetter said:


> Thanks for having, this might be my last month before moving on to LTTTC so I REALLY NEED SOME :dust: this month!!!
> 
> I am on CD20 I think I O'd around the 22nd :thumbup: so I hope to test april
> 1st or so!
> 
> Wishing everyone tons of :dust::dust::dust:

Sending you lots of :dust::dust:

I hope you don't have to move over to LTTC!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok everyone, I think I have a shorter LP then I thought. OPK's suggest I have an LP of 13 days. But temps show 10 days. Yes, my stupid temps indicate O 3 days later then OPK's! So confusing! I would ditch them all if I wasn't a control freak and POAS addict! lol.


----------



## Katikins612

Snowflakes - You got that appointment super fast. I wish you lots of luck. Hopefully things will work out in your favor! 

Welcome Morebetter! 

Lulu, I would go with the LP based on your temps. I have found that when I get my positive OPK..it can be a few days before I O. I have read that vitamins B6 and B12 may help improve the LP. 

I have successfully convinced DH to do a SA. Going to do the same as usual this month. If no BFP, then after vacation we will get serious and call our physicians for some lab work. He seems to think that because we booked a trip, I will get knocked up this month and not be able to indulge in any jamaican drinks. Haha. I would be super happy, even if I have to wear a bathing suit bloated!


----------



## LuluSS

Glad your DH agreed to a SA. It is the easiest test! lol. I hope the results are good!

I will bring my charts to my first RE appointment and see what he thinks as well. I am sad that I might have yet another problem! I know that a 10 day LP isn't that bad though. I will ask them about the B6 and B12 supplements. Thanks!


----------



## littlelotti1

Welcome new people!

Dh and I are both really sick, at least we have some time til ovulation time :) 

:babydust: to everyone!


----------



## Moorebetter

Im trying my hardest to get DH to go and do the SA, hopefully next month!!


----------



## LuluSS

Moorebetter - would he be able to do the sample at home and then drop it off at the lab? If so, a SA is a piece of cake! My DH had to do 2 within 6 days! Lol


----------



## Moorebetter

Yea, Ive made a few appointments but he always cancels. . The problem is he thinks we arent :sex: enough. Im fed up. I'm O'ing everytime I even tried Clomid. Nothing. Its time he stepped up. 

but we are still waiting.


----------



## LuluSS

Aw I am sorry. I hope he ends up going this time. Tell him to step up and do his part! It takes 2 to make a baby!


----------



## snowflakes120

Moore - I agree! He has to do his part! I'd be dragging him in if I were you!!

Lulu - Your gonna get your crosshairs tomorrow! Chart looking good! 

AFM, My appt went well. I got all the the bloodwork done. I'll hear from them if anything turns out abnormal. I got the RX for Clomid. I have to go back on 4/16 for a progesterone test. Hubby went to his appt. Got a referral for the Urologist office - so we'll see. I'm still debating on him getting tested. Phew. Been a busy day of Dr. visits for us.


----------



## LuluSS

I know, I hope I get my crosshairs tomorrow!!! My cramps finally ended. I had severe AF like cramps for 4 days now! The only thing I never got this cycle was sharp stabbing ovulation pains :( hopefully that doesn't matter.

Oh how exciting that you are going to start Clomid! I hope it works! Let us know about the symptoms.


----------



## SignoraL

I'd like to join the group if you don't mind! I'm 30 and DH is 29. We're on our 9th month and 12th cycle (yes, you read that right, I have super short cycles) of TTC. Because my mom, grandmother and great-grandmother all began menopause in their late 30s, my DH and I decided to see an RE in January (we figured since our fertility testing is covered by insurance, why not? Unfortunately, treatment is not covered). 

DH went through a SA and I went through all of the unfortunately much more invasive fertility testing for women, and was diagnosed with Premature Ovarian Aging and Diminished Ovarian Reserve. Our RE has me on a number of different supplements that have been known to improve egg quality, as well as DHEA, a hormone that's been known to "turn back the clock" on aging ovaries. I'm also on a low GI diet and doing acupuncture. This is the plan our RE outlined for the next few cycles and if we don't succeed, then we're moving on to IUI or IVF. I'm praying for a BFP before then! 

So glad to find a 6+ month page on here! I have a LTTTC journal since we're already seeing an RE, but there's a part of me that feels a bit weird posting in there before we hit the one-year mark and since we're not on to IUI or IVF yet.

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome Signora! I am so sorry about your diagnosis but I am glad that your RE has you on supplements! Wow your cycles must be really short to have 12 in only 9 months! You will find that the girls in here either just started testing, or are waiting a little bit longer to see a doctor. Either way, it is a good group!


----------



## SignoraL

LuluSS said:


> Welcome Signora! I am so sorry about your diagnosis but I am glad that your RE has you on supplements! Wow your cycles must be really short to have 12 in only 9 months! You will find that the girls in here either just started testing, or are waiting a little bit longer to see a doctor. Either way, it is a good group!

Thanks, LuluSS! I'm glad to be on here with you gals! 

The diagnosis sucks, but I'm glad we didn't wait any longer to find out. I had an inkling that we shouldn't wait too long to TTC because I've always known that the women in my family went through early menopause. But my doctor said it was probably a non-issue for them since they were all younger than I am when they had children. Hopefully all the hormones, supplements, acupuncture, diet, etc. will come together and work. 

Yes, they are too short! When we first started TTC, my cycles were completely normal - I went off of the Nuva Ring in Nov. 2010 and they quickly became regular at between 25-27 days, which wasn't bad. Then I had three 23 day cycles in a row. When I saw my RE, he recommended dropping simple carbs from my diet and it extended my cycle by a day. So I'm now up to 24 days and hopefully we'll get back to 25 or 26 days.


----------



## SignoraL

LuluSS said:


> Welcome Signora! I am so sorry about your diagnosis but I am glad that your RE has you on supplements! Wow your cycles must be really short to have 12 in only 9 months! You will find that the girls in here either just started testing, or are waiting a little bit longer to see a doctor. Either way, it is a good group!

And I see you have your first FS appointment coming up! I'm here to help if you have any testing questions. I went through more than I could count in February. I can say that I felt a lot better after having gone through all the tests and finally figuring out what needed to be fixed. I hope it's a good experience for you and that you get good news!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks! I too have been through a lot of testing this year. That is how I got my PCOS and elevated testosterone diagnosis :( And now I get to go get more testing done at the RE! I am just hoping I don't get more bad news....


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Signora! Welcome to the group. I am on CD29 and hoping hoping hoping!!! Will definitely be testing tomorrow... I can't take this not knowing!


----------



## Katikins612

Snowflakes - Sounds like a busy day!! What type of bloodwork did they do today? Is the progesterone a different type of test, or does it need to be done at a certain point in your cycle? Also curious to know why they gave you the Clomid Rx before having your results. Hopefully that does the trick though! You will need to give us all the details on side effects, etc. I have a feeling I will be taking that down the road. 

SignoraL - Welcome to the group! I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis. It sounds as though you are on good path and hopefully things turn in your favor soon! Could you share some details on the "invasive" testing you had to endure? Also curious to which supplements the have recommended. 

Trgirl....I would be peeing on everything if I were you! I'm praying this is your lucky month!


----------



## SignoraL

Thanks LuluSS, trgirl308 and Katikins612! 

LuluSS, I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis as well! Are you on Metformin or Clomid? I hope you get good news next month!

trgirl308, excited for you to test! How long are your cycles? FX-ed for you!

Katikins612, I'm Hyperthyroid, but no longer on Methimisol since my TSH has been normal for a long time. However, I go in for bloodwork to my endocrinologist every six months. I realized something may be off with that in December so I went in to get that checked. My doctor said my test looked fine, but with the short cycles, she was concerned. Meanwhile DH got his SA done at the RE and found out his count, motility and morphology were all low (morph was lowest at 1%). 

So we had our consultation with the RE. He said that he wanted me to get another thyroid test and also send my results from December, because while the regular endo might say my TSH is normal, the RE needs it to be even more exact. 

On day 3 of that cycle I did an u/s and blood test at the RE's office to test my hormone levels. The RE said my ovaries were small and the follicles looked as though they should on day 6, not day 3 (I just saw someone on another diminished ovarian reserve thread said that this can happen.)

On day 9, I had a hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy, which was fairly quick, but painful. They told me to take a double dose of Ibuprofen for this. The hysteroscopy is inserting a camera in the uterus and the endometrial biopsy was removing a tiny portion of the uterine lining. It hurt but only for a few minutes, and then I just felt like I had mild menstrual cramps for the rest of the day. I wore a pad for spotting.

On day 10, I had the HSG, in which they injected dye into my uterus. It is supposed to flow through the fallopian tubes, which it did, so I didn't have any blockages! It felt like bad cramps for two minutes, but I felt fine later. Also took a double dose of Ibuprofen before and wore a pad after for spotting and dye leakage. (BTW, women tend to be super fertile after HSGs, it seems to flush everything out and a lot get BFPs after them. I have a few friends who did).

On day 11 (BTW, you do those three tests on days 6-11, which is why I had to do them in one week), I had the sonohysterogram, which is the easiest. The RE injected a saline solution into my uterus (because it's pretty much like a deflated balloon and the saline 
helps them see if there is scarring or anything that may cause issues). RE said it looked 
great and I was ovulating that weekend!

I also had one more test, just a u/s and cervical culture on day 21 (?) that showed I had ovulated.

So then DH had his 2nd SA and we got our results of all the testing the next day. He had improved considerably on the morph (up to 3% - he had taken male prenatals prescribed by our doc and got a standing desk for work - also gave up all alcohol). And my hormone tests showed that I had low Anti-Mullerian Hormone and high FSH, good indicator of premature ovarian aging (small and older ovaries are too). Our RE has a very holistic approach and didn't want to rush us into IUI or IVF , so he put me on DHEA ( as I mentioned, it can "turn back the clock" on older ovaries) and CoQ10, Melatonin, Isositol and L.Arginine, which can improve egg quality. Also, he recommended acupuncture, which I started last week and love already ( it even eased my menstrual cramps). I go back on day 3, which is tomorrow, for an u/s and bloodwork so our doc can see how
things are looking.

Sorry for writing a book, but hope that provides a little insight into the process of fertility testing. Some were painful, but overall, it was worth it and I felt better knowing what was wrong and could potentially be fixed! Hopefully you will get a BFP and won't need to be concerned with all this, bjt if you do, please know it is completely manageable!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, not had internet connection so I've been a bit MIA. Welcome to the new girls! Hope to chat with you all and hear about your bfp's soon :flower:

I had a really short cycle this month, went from my usual 30 days to 26 :shrug: I also started spotting on cd 23 which I know can't be good. I'm going to wait and see what this cycle is like so my doctor can't put it down to being one crazy cycle, so I'll let you know how I get on. 

How are you all feeling about your present cycle? x


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Sandoval. I'm not sure which is worse, af arriving and having to start a new cycle, or the fact that af arrived at a completely different time and just screws with your mind!

I tested this morning and bfn... getting pretty used to those. But no sign of af... not that that seems to mean much. 

Signora, my cycles are 28-30 days, with last month being a 33 day just to screw with me... today is CD30. I was thinking about acupuncture, I am a little scared of needles and I would have to find a place near me that does it... I got hubby to take ginseng, and we'll look at getting an sa done this summer if it still hasn't worked. He's down for anything he can do to help, I know he feels bad and a litle helpless in this whole ttc business. I'm sorry to hear about the issues you are having, but it really sounds like you guys are getting the help you need and hopefully you'll get good news very soon!


----------



## SignoraL

It's nice to meet you, sandoval_star! I hope that this cycle is more regular for you. 

trgirl308, hope this cycle is regular for you, too! 

You should definitely try acupuncture! I was a teeny bit nervous, but you just feel a tiny pinch and then the limb gets kind of warm and tingly. It doesn't hurt at all. 

It's good that your DH is onboard with getting the SA done. But it can sometimes be an easy fix if there is something a little off. I think it can be somewhat intimidating for men. However, as you can see, we definitely have it a lot harder when it comes to the testing. My DH tried to joke that he had to do 2 and it was embarrassing and I was like "Don't even joke - you have been doing that same activity that your testing requires since you were in middle school and you do it for fun! I don't remove part of my uterine lining for fun!" 

That aside, I think we are on the right track.


----------



## trgirl308

:haha: Seriously... men cannot complain compared to what we go through!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok everyone - I got my cross hairs this morning!!! So excited! And they aren't dotted lines either! It is a solid line!

Signora - Wow, that is A LOT of crazy testing in a short amount of time! I am glad it is all over with though and that you have a diagnosis and treatment plan in place! I wish mine could all be over with! I am SCARED of an HSG! I have only had basic testing so far and no treatment yet. That is why I was referred to an RE. The RE will go over treatment options with me.

Sandoval - I am sorry about your cycle! Mine is like that too. Last cycle was only 25 days, the one before that was 35 days, and now this one will be around 27 days!

trgirl - I am sorry about the BFN :( I am getting pretty tired of seeing them as well :( I am so glad that your DH is on board with you and willing to do whatever it takes. Sounds like my DH :) It is nice to have that support from them.


----------



## sandoval_star

SignoraL - "Don't even joke - you have been doing that same activity that your testing requires since you were in middle school and you do it for fun! I don't remove part of my uterine lining for fun!" :haha: Love this, very well put!


----------



## SignoraL

trgirl308, I'm sorry I missed it this morning - I'm sorry about your BFN! But if you haven't seen AF and there's no sign of her, don't count yourself out! Test again in a few days if AF does not come. Praying for you!

LuluSS, thanks! I know it sounds like a lot, but please don't be scared. Like I said, it may hurt, but each of those tests only lasts a few minutes (like I said, the Endometrial Biopsy is the worst, but it lasts like a minute max, and the HSG isn't as bad). Just expect to have the feeling of really severe menstrual cramps for a few minutes and pop an Ibuprofen if it starts to hurt throughout the day. It sucks, but it's all worth it to get your sweet little baby! Congrats on your crosshairs!

sandoval_star, LOL! Luckily, my DH was a pretty good sport with the whole thing and I know he was joking. But I think that was the only time I've ever been like, "Wow, you guys have it SO MUCH EASIER!" They are such babies themselves, sometimes. But I love him anyways.


----------



## LuluSS

Oh, I can handle severe menstrual pains because I get them every month! I just don't want to have sharp stabbing needle like pains! lol I know it is all to help get a baby, but it still sucks lol. Hopefully I get my BFP this cycle though and can skip all of that. Now that would be ideal hahaha.


----------



## trgirl308

Fx Lulu, and yay for crosshairs!

I will be testing tomorrow morning... have ics will test. :)


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck tomorrow trgirl!!!!


----------



## SignoraL

Good luck, trgirl308! FX-ed for you!

LuluSS, I agree, more BFPs this month! I hope you don't have to go through all that that either. I'm in the severe menstrual cramps club, too. :wacko: They weren't so bad while I was on BC but they are terrible now like when I was a teenager. Ugh! Of all the things I could have from when I was a teenager - young ovaries and good eggs, a flat stomach, perky boobs, hair without grays, etc. - I had to get menstrual cramps and monthly acne.


----------



## LuluSS

I also have acne. But I have always had it. It isn't too bad though. But I would love it if one day I had ZERO pimples!!! I can imagine myself being pregnant more then I can picture myself without any acne! It sucks.

I have never been on BC so my menstrual cramps have always been horrible. I live off of 1600mg of Ibuprofen and heating pads each day during AF. I actually went to the OBGYN regarding this and she thinks I have endometriosis. Hopefully I don't. But if I did, at least I could get it removed and help relieve some of the pain!


----------



## trgirl308

Sooo... it's my turn!


----------



## LuluSS

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Have a H & H 9 months!! Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## sandoval_star

YAY trgirl!!!! I'll update the thread now, so happy for you!! xx


----------



## Moorebetter

YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! CONGRATS!!! 
what day are you?


----------



## SignoraL

Yay, trgirl308!!! Congratulations to you and your DH!!! A H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! TR Girl!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!! Wonderful news - you are giving me hope!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Trgirl!! :wohoo: I'm so in <3 with your :bfp: Congrats, honey!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats trgirl, that's amazing news!!! H&H 9 months to you xx 

PS. That's a wonderful BFP you got!


----------



## littlelotti1

yay TRgirl!! So much good news lately!


----------



## new wifey 83

TR girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!well done!!super excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks ladies!!!!

I am 4+2 today and edd Dec. 4th. Sooooo over the moon excited!

I can't say I really had any symptoms, except I had piercing cramps like someone kept jabbing me in the same spot with a needle. But otherwise... bbs sore like usual.. and not really anything else....


----------



## Katikins612

I am so so so happy for you!! :happydance: I'm praying your little bean sticks and you have an awesome pregnancy! Please keep us posted on how things are going. :dust:



trgirl308 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!!
> 
> I am 4+2 today and edd Dec. 4th. Sooooo over the moon excited!
> 
> I can't say I really had any symptoms, except I had piercing cramps like someone kept jabbing me in the same spot with a needle. But otherwise... bbs sore like usual.. and not really anything else....


----------



## snowflakes120

Woooo Hooooo!! My CD3 blood work all came back as good!! So I am only dealing with Low Progesterone!! Yipppppeeeee!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay snowflake that is great news! Congrats!

How is everyone else doing? Is anyone still in the tww?


----------



## Katikins612

Snowflake - That is such good news. Low progesterone isn't so bad at all!! What are they recommending for this? A cream or pill?

To update, I'm approaching fertile time. My CM started to turn slippery as of today. Going to start the OPKs tomorrow, and have a :sex: fest this weekend! 
Also started reading the book "Taking Charge of your Fertility". Anyone else read this? I'm not very far in, but it seems to have some decent info.


----------



## SignoraL

Katikins612 said:


> Snowflake - That is such good news. Low progesterone isn't so bad at all!! What are they recommending for this? A cream or pill?
> 
> To update, I'm approaching fertile time. My CM started to turn slippery as of today. Going to start the OPKs tomorrow, and have a :sex: fest this weekend!
> Also started reading the book "Taking Charge of your Fertility". Anyone else read this? I'm not very far in, but it seems to have some decent info.

Glad everything worked out for you, Snowflake!

Katikins, yay for fertile time and EWCM! :happydance: Have fun this weekend! I read "Taking Charge of your Fertility" over Christmas and I found it incredibly informative. I won't ever go back on BC again after reading that.


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats snowflakes on your results!!! I am glad you are only having to deal with one issue!

trgirl - I am in the TWW! I am currently 5DPO and it is taking forever!

katikins - I have TCOYF, I have read some of it. I have also read what to expect before expecting. Definitely informative!


----------



## trgirl308

fx this is the one for you lulu!!!! :dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks!!! I hope so too! I got O day surrounded with BD this cycle so hopefully it worked!


----------



## Sombra

I have been TTC for 10 months and got my :bfp: today! Add me to the count!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, sombra!! :yipee:


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Sombra!! That is great news!!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Sombra!!!!


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats Sombra! This gives me lots of hope, since I am now on my 8th cycle TTC.


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats Sombra!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Sombra!!! H&H 9 months to you!!

Did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## HopeforFuture

I would love to join you in your journey! Hubby and I have just found out that our sixth attempt hasn't quite worked out. It is great to find others in the same position. Unfortunately I come from a family where all other female relatives have conceived first time! No one therefore understands how I feel! Message back to chat - we will get through this together!


----------



## Izzybella

Hi girls, I got my bfp 2 wks ago still v nervous & hopeful it will stay. I hav suspected pcos & was due to go for a scan and subsequently start clomid - luckily 2 days later we got our bfp! 
Lulu - fyi - might b of help- I stopped taking ibuprofen for period pain whilst ttc (advised by my cousin who is a pharmacist). Apparently it can affect ovulation, also listed on Zita Wests book on planning to get pregnant. I changed to paracetamol (know it's not a magic solution but could help). I know with me I needed any bit f help with ovulation I could get as it was happening so irregularly.
Babydust & fingers crossed for all of u xxx


----------



## jessandaj

I'm in my 8th cycle about 10 dpo and feeling pretty nervous about it :/ ah


----------



## jessandaj

Sombra said:


> I have been TTC for 10 months and got my :bfp: today! Add me to the count!

Always gives me hope to see someone who has been trying for more then 6 months get a bfp :) congrats and sticky vibes :flower:


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Izzybella!! H&H 9 months to you!!

I'm right there with you jessandaj...8th cycle (though 11th month as I started with silly long cycles after BC) and currently 9dpo ish... FX'd we'll both get our BFP's this month!! xx


----------



## LuluSS

Welcome new girls!!! What have you ladies tried so far? Do you have any known issues?

Izzybella - congrats on your BFP!!!!

I don't know how I would survive without Ibuprofen. I would probably die. What about a pain killer like vicodin? Do you know if that affects ovulation? Yes, my cramps are that bad :(


----------



## LuluSS

So I am in the 2WW as well. I am now 7DPO. Anyone have any symptoms? I don't have any yet....


----------



## Katikins612

Lulu, every so often I would suffer from awful cramps (the kind that are so bad they would make me nauseous and faint). I haven't had them since I started drinking raspberry leaf tea. I bought it @ GNC. You might want to give it a shot. I drink about a cup a day, maybe two during my cycle. 




LuluSS said:


> Welcome new girls!!! What have you ladies tried so far? Do you have any known issues?
> 
> Izzybella - congrats on your BFP!!!!
> 
> I don't know how I would survive without Ibuprofen. I would probably die. What about a pain killer like vicodin? Do you know if that affects ovulation? Yes, my cramps are that bad :(


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks Katikins! I will try it out. My cramps are really bad every month. It sucks. My GYN thinks I might have endo, but of course I can't find out for sure unless I have a lap, which I am not ready for. I will definitely try the tea. I tried some other supplements before that didn't really work. It was supposed to relieve PMS symptoms. I can't remember the name.


----------



## Mrs B.

LuluSS said:


> So I am in the 2WW as well. I am now 7DPO. Anyone have any symptoms? I don't have any yet....

Yay, there's a few of us at the same point then :) FX'd for us all!

I try not to symptom spot because in the first 6 months or so I swear my mind was causing symptoms to appear rather than the other way around!! But this cycle I have noticed a few things...I tend to get nauseous more easily, sore bbs as usual (but this is AF symptom too), mild cramping and a 'twinge-y' feeling (if that makes sense!!) on and off...and the most annoying one, my hair seems to have turned greasy! Literally, I wash it and it is still slightly greasy...not impressed with that symptom!

How about you all, any symptoms?


----------



## snowflakes120

Lulu - I know that since we've been TTC - I have switched from Ibuprofen to Tylenol. I know that Vicodin contains Tylenol and Codeine - I am unsure how Codeine would affect you though.

Katikins - Last cycle I took Prometrium during the 2ww. This cycle I am doing Clomid and Prometrium for the Low Progesterone.

Hopeforfuture - Welcome! I hear ya! All my cousin got pregnant within 3 months for all their 5 babies. Must be nice!!!

MrsB - Your symptoms sound really promising!! When are you testing?

I am only CD8 and still have about a week til I OV. Hubby and I are going to BD every 36 hours and hope for the best. I am thinking of ditching OPK's this cycle. Which will be a 1st ever in the 10 cycles! But I want to be as stress free as I can be. I feel I need to just sit back and let the Clomid and Prometrium do their jobs and not worry about anything!


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm not sure when I will test...AF is due around Friday, but I am away for the Easter weekend so I will probably wait until the Tuesday/Wed after Easter. TBH I got so fed up of seeing BFN's I haven't tested since Sept 2011!! Though that was partly because AF kept arriving before I had chance to test!

I tried the stress free thing but it didn't work for me, so used OPK's this cycle...but if you've tried the OPK route then a month of relaxing may do you the world of good :) 

And, off the subject, but something that bugged me today...has anyone else noticed that soooo many people today seemed to think it was a funny April fools to update facebook and everywhere else to say they were pregnant...only for it to be April Fools?? Perhaps it's just me being overly sensitive at the moment but that really bugged me!


----------



## HopeforFuture

LuluSS said:


> Welcome new girls!!! What have you ladies tried so far? Do you have any known issues?
> 
> Izzybella - congrats on your BFP!!!!
> 
> I don't know how I would survive without Ibuprofen. I would probably die. What about a pain killer like vicodin? Do you know if that affects ovulation? Yes, my cramps are that bad :(

Hi there! So far we've stopped eating processed food and limited our caffeine intake. I've been on pre-pregnancy vitamins and hubby's been good as well and taking some vitamin supplements. We don't know about internal problems (that would be a real kick in the teeth!) but hubby has erectile dysfunction and I am almost recovered from vaginismus. That makes things hard for us! We expected it to take a while for us to conceive, but weren't prepared for the disappontment we'd feel at finding AF had visited each month. Is anyone else suffering these issues?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Snowflakes- I am so glad to hear someone else has gone through this! It's difficult! I am currently only CD3 so way off O atm. We've got a holiday booked which has coincided nicely with O - fingers crossed the relaxation will do us good!


----------



## Sombra

Mrs B. said:


> I'm not sure when I will test...AF is due around Friday, but I am away for the Easter weekend so I will probably wait until the Tuesday/Wed after Easter. TBH I got so fed up of seeing BFN's I haven't tested since Sept 2011!! Though that was partly because AF kept arriving before I had chance to test!
> 
> I tried the stress free thing but it didn't work for me, so used OPK's this cycle...but if you've tried the OPK route then a month of relaxing may do you the world of good :)
> 
> And, off the subject, but something that bugged me today...has anyone else noticed that soooo many people today seemed to think it was a funny April fools to update facebook and everywhere else to say they were pregnant...only for it to be April Fools?? Perhaps it's just me being overly sensitive at the moment but that really bugged me!

Agreed - there are some things you just shouldn't joke about, and pregnancy is one of them. Especially since you may not even know which of your friends has had a miscarriage or fertility issues. Even aside from that though, its just kind of a lame joke and not very creative.


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Sombra!! I will update the thread now, hope you have a great pregnancy :dance:

Lulu - good luck in your tww, hope it goes quickly and you have a lovely bfp at the end!

Snowflakes - think we're on schedule again with our cycles, hopefully this is our month! I'm using the cbfm for the first time this month, hoping it will pinpoint ovulation clearly for me.

And hi to all the new girls, welcome to our group! :flower:


----------



## LuluSS

Snowflakes - Tylenol doesn't do much. I guess I will give it a try again though this cycle if AF does show. Also, just to let everyone know, my DH has bad allergies and takes Claritin a lot. His doctor said to stop taking it because it isn't good for TTC. So any hubby's out there that take allergy medicine...stop! lol.

Mrs. B - I don't know how you wait to test so long. I am already wanting to test! lol. I will at least try to wait until Thursday morning (11DPO). I don't know if I will make it that long hahaha. 

Sandoval - I hope the CBFM works food for you! Let us know how it is. I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## LuluSS

Also, if I don't get my BFP this cycle, AF will show ON Easter. Where I will be at MIL's house with all of my family and DH's family. It would be hard to be happy. Ugh.


----------



## Katikins612

New ladies, welcome! :hi:

Sandoval - I'm very interested in knowing how you like using the CBFM. I thought about getting one, but wasn't sure. I hope it works well for you. 

Mrs B - I wish I had your self control on waiting to test. I would be testing by Wed if I were you. :haha:

Lulu - Thanks for the Claritin tip. I knew that women were not supposed to take antihistamines when TTC, but never knew men shouldn't either. Will def communicate this to DH. 

Aside from antihistimines, has anyone given up anything else on their TTC journey?


----------



## jessandaj

Mrs B. said:


> Congrats Izzybella!! H&H 9 months to you!!
> 
> I'm right there with you jessandaj...8th cycle (though 11th month as I started with silly long cycles after BC) and currently 9dpo ish... FX'd we'll both get our BFP's this month!! xx

I sure hope so :) I know this months gunna kill me if not cause my SIL just annoucemed she's pregnant with her 6th...her youngest is like 7 months her oldest is about to turn 5 and her husband makes 9 dollars a hour :wacko: I feel bad to say it but she should not be pregnant again !


----------



## Sombra

6 kids! Holy Moses!


----------



## jessandaj

Sombra said:


> 6 kids! Holy Moses!

I know ! She's 25 she has more kids then years in her 20s lol she did have twins once though


----------



## Mrs B.

LuluSS said:


> Also, if I don't get my BFP this cycle, AF will show ON Easter. Where I will be at MIL's house with all of my family and DH's family. It would be hard to be happy. Ugh.

I know right...we're away at my parents house over Easter...hate having AF when I am away from home! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs B.

jessandaj said:


> I sure hope so :) I know this months gunna kill me if not cause my SIL just annoucemed she's pregnant with her 6th...her youngest is like 7 months her oldest is about to turn 5 and her husband makes 9 dollars a hour :wacko: I feel bad to say it but she should not be pregnant again !

Oh my goodness, that is a lot of young kids in the house...it is so hard to see all these BFP announcements (although I do love to see bfp's on this forum, I know everyone wants it so much!), especially when it is people who already have loads of kids...or what really gets me is the people who get pregnant accidentally...and don't want kids!!! :nope:


----------



## Mrs B.

LuluSS said:


> Snowflakes - Tylenol doesn't do much. I guess I will give it a try again though this cycle if AF does show. Also, just to let everyone know, my DH has bad allergies and takes Claritin a lot. His doctor said to stop taking it because it isn't good for TTC. So any hubby's out there that take allergy medicine...stop! lol.
> 
> Mrs. B - I don't know how you wait to test so long. I am already wanting to test! lol. I will at least try to wait until Thursday morning (11DPO). I don't know if I will make it that long hahaha.
> 
> Sandoval - I hope the CBFM works food for you! Let us know how it is. I was thinking about getting one.

Lol, I am such an impatient person that even I am not sure how I have the patience to wait and test!! Problem is I was getting so upset at always seeing a BFN that I decided to leave it a bit longer (ie until I had actually missed my period rather than a few days before) and then month after month AF just kept arriving earlier and earlier!! :growlmad:

I'm probably going to my parents from Tuesday evening until the following Tuesday...and as I don't want to test at my parents, I think Tues (11dpo ish) might be too early for me. Maybe I am just scared to get another BFN...we really tried so hard this month (OPK's and Preseed and lotsa BD) :wacko:


----------



## trgirl308

Fx Mrs B! I really hope you get your bfp this month. :dust:


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, I am tired of seeing the BFN's too. But I am also paranoid about being pregnant, but not knowing because I didn't test, and having a chemical or early m/c. It's like, if you knew you were pregnant, at least you can try to prevent a m/c. So that is why I tend to test a little early lol.


----------



## Mrs B.

I kinda want to test early so I would know if AF was actually a chemical or early M/C...but I'm kinda scared (and I know how silly this sounds...) that the negative test gets me down and that brings on AF... lol.

Anyway...bit down atm...just got the tiniest (and i mean tiniest) bit of pink CM which, whilst I can hope it is implantation bleeding, every single month it turns out to be the start of spotting before AF. Seriously last month I had 3 days of spotting before AF suddenly decided to rear her ugly head. How mean is that...3 days! Anyway I'm a bit down now, felt so positive this month :(


----------



## LuluSS

Aw sorry Mrs. B :hugs:

I hope it isn't AF though and that it is IB this time! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MackMomma8

LuluSS said:


> Yeah, I am tired of seeing the BFN's too. But I am also paranoid about being pregnant, but not knowing because I didn't test, and having a chemical or early m/c. It's like, if you knew you were pregnant, at least you can try to prevent a m/c. So that is why I tend to test a little early lol.

This is exactly how I feel. With my last pg, I didn't test until the day before AF was due, and I got a v. faint positive. I kept testing, and my lines kept getting darker, until the day before the m/c and the bleeding started, when they were hardly there at all. :cry: So, I'm going to start testing today, at 5dpo, because I want to catch any pregnancy as early as possible so that I can do everything possible to prevent another m/c.

:dust: Plus, they say if it's twins, your hcg doubles really fast, and a :bfp: at 6-7dpo is more possible. :winkwink:


----------



## LuluSS

Aww, sorry about your m/c :( I hope you get your sticky bean soon!

Wow 5DPO! LOL. But it is definitely better to test early then late! I am 8 DPO. I have never heard of anyone getting a BFP before 9DPO, so I think I will start testing then (tomorrow) or on 10DPO (Wednesday). I will probably cave and test tomorrow though lol.

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## new wifey 83

ok on day 27 of cycle and did test today :bfn :nope:


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> ok on day 27 of cycle and did test today :bfn :nope:

:hugs: Sorry

How many DPO are you?


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> ok on day 27 of cycle and did test today :bfn :nope:
> 
> :hugs: Sorry
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

not sure last month my cycle was 34 days.didnt do ovulation kit this month as i was obcessing so just bd every 2nd night


----------



## Moorebetter

11dpo bfn for me. wasnt really feeling any different no sore bbs or anything of that nature, thought I would test just incase... 4 days till af arrives.

devastated. on to another month.. 

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## MackMomma8

Awww, I saw "bfp" and got excited... and then see it's a typo. :hugs: Sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

MackMomma8 said:


> Awww, I saw "bfp" and got excited... and then see it's a typo. :hugs: Sorry love. :hugs:

Same here! I wwas excited at first too!

Sorry that you got a BFN :hugs:

newwifey - Maybe you are having a longer cycle this month and you O'd late. So it would be too early to test. I hope that is the case!


----------



## jessandaj

Mrs B. said:


> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope so :) I know this months gunna kill me if not cause my SIL just annoucemed she's pregnant with her 6th...her youngest is like 7 months her oldest is about to turn 5 and her husband makes 9 dollars a hour :wacko: I feel bad to say it but she should not be pregnant again !
> 
> Oh my goodness, that is a lot of young kids in the house...it is so hard to see all these BFP announcements (although I do love to see bfp's on this forum, I know everyone wants it so much!), especially when it is people who already have loads of kids...or what really gets me is the people who get pregnant accidentally...and don't want kids!!! :nope:Click to expand...

She didn't want another one either she had just said her husband needs to get fixed and she will if she gets pregnant one more time and she is she's been saying shes done since ahead twins and now that's gunna be 2 baby's ago


----------



## trgirl308

MM are you hoping for twins? Or is it just likely because there are twins in your family?

Lots of :dust: to everyone who is testing soon! Let's get a few more december babies on the way!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks girls, fixed it...


----------



## Sombra

Moorebetter said:


> 11dpo bfn for me. wasnt really feeling any different no sore bbs or anything of that nature, thought I would test just incase... 4 days till af arrives.
> 
> devastated. on to another month..
> 
> how is everyone else doing??

Don't give up! I had pretty much no symptoms and didn't get BFP until 14 dpo.


----------



## jessandaj

Moorebetter said:


> 11dpo bfn for me. wasnt really feeling any different no sore bbs or anything of that nature, thought I would test just incase... 4 days till af arrives.
> 
> devastated. on to another month..
> 
> how is everyone else doing??

Im not good either, also 11dpo and feeling a little more crampy and boobs were sore when I took my bra off ( typical af stuff) I'll keep my fingers crossed fr us though :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm out...spotting is getting worse...Af will be here by the end of the day/tomorrow :cry:

Onto my 12th month...which will take me past the year mark :(


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Mrs B, so sorry to hear that. Fx this cycle is your lucky one. :dust:


----------



## SignoraL

I haven't posted for a few days, but I saw there was a flurry of activity on here over the last few days and haven't been able to catch up! 

Congrats, Sombra! You're giving me hope!

I'm so sorry, Mrs. B. :hugs: 

:dust: to all you DPO gals!

I'm on CD 9, so BD-ing this week! Hoping the acupuncture, supplements, DHEA and having done the HSG will help this month!


----------



## LuluSS

Sorry Mrs. B :(

AFM - I had a dream last night that I got a BFP (not the first time) and of course I woke up this morning having to POAS. It was a BFN. But I am only 9DPO so it could be too early. I have been having a lot of cramping though, so AF should be here in the next couple of days....


----------



## Mrs B.

Went and bought the hubby some vitamins for this month!! I feel like I need to do something new each month to help us get the bfp...like if I don't do anything different then why should this month be any different from the last! Irrational I know :)

FX's for you Lulu, 9dpo is early for testing, and they do say that cramping happens in early pregnancy too...so you're not out yet!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## jessandaj

I also feel the need to try something different each month this cycle hubby was taking vitamins next cycle I'm gunna try smep if my husbands up to it and divacup


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks Mrs. B. Yeah, I know that cramping is a sign. But I am pretty much always cramping lol. That is why I never over analyze that sign. I will test again at 11DPO if AF doesn't show then. Thanks!


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs B - Sorry about AF. I hear ya. I have to do something different each month too! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one.

Lulu - Chart is looking good! FX! I had a dream last cycle that I was holding a baby boy that was mine. He was bald. I hate when dreams mess with us like that! So not fair. That is my one and only baby/bfp dream so far.

Jess - Sounds like a good plan you got there! 

Signora - Good luck - we are close in CD's. I am CD10 today! We started BDing yesterday even though I know I'm not close to OVing but I wanted to clear the pipes, kwim?

AFM, not much new. Just impatiently waiting to OV. So far no real side effects from the Clomid - I took my last pill yesterday so lets hope it does it's magic!! I just am bloated and feel like a heffer today!

We booked a flight to NYC/NJ to see my BFF and go to the city. We are going the week before what would be my due date. It will help to keep my mind off things and lack of a BFP by then. So that will be nice.


----------



## LuluSS

I am glad you haven't had any side effects from the Clomid because I heard they can be pretty bad!

How long are you supposed to O after your last pill?


----------



## SignoraL

snowflakes120 said:


> Signora - Good luck - we are close in CD's. I am CD10 today! We started BDing yesterday even though I know I'm not close to OVing but I wanted to clear the pipes, kwim?

Good luck to you, too! We BD-ed yesterday as well, although I don't think I'll ovulate for a few more days. I hope you have a wonderful time in NYC and NJ! What part of NJ? I was born in northern NJ, but raised in VA. Still have a lot of family up there though!

LuluSS, I hope that your BFP dream comes true! FX-ed for you! 

Mrs. B, my DH is on vitamins as well - special male prenatals that our FS prescribed. I think my DH was actually kind of excited about the idea of taking them. :haha: If you're looking for new things to do to increase your chances, I recommend checking out the book "Making Babies." It's a three-month plan to maximize fertility through diet, exercise and yoga, supplements and acupuncture (which I just started on the recommendation of my FS and I love it). It's a very holistic approach and good food for thought.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi ladies! Can I join in?

AF showed yesterday to crush DH and me! It was our 6th month TTC and 5 of those months have been on Clomid. Last month DH had a SA which came back perfectly fine and I had an HSG and everything was clear! I acutally ovulated too!

I didn't ovulate before my first cycle, I had come off of a 68 day cycle which ended with Provera. We took a chance and on our first official cycle TTC the cycle lasted 49 days and ended with Provera. My doctor said that it was obvious that I was not ovulating, so he put me on Clomid 50 mg. I was on 50 mg for 3 months and only ovulated once. I have been on 100 mg for 2 months and only ovulated once. I start my third round of 100 mg tomorrow and I'm hoping and praying that it works. He said this should be my last round of Clomid for a while and that if we don't fall pregnant this month that he will refer me on to a RE. 

I would love a great support system as yesterday was probably the hardest day TTC in a very long time.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Oh, Redskins... I'm so sorry to hear that!! It must be so frustrating....


----------



## IluvRedskins

It is! I know I haven't been trying that long and that I have a great doctor who didn't make me wait 6 months to a year to start Clomid but there are times that I just say why us? We have done everything right and yet friends on Facebook or in the community can have one night stands and voila, they're preggers...SMH!


----------



## LuluSS

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join in?
> 
> AF showed yesterday to crush DH and me! It was our 6th month TTC and 5 of those months have been on Clomid. Last month DH had a SA which came back perfectly fine and I had an HSG and everything was clear! I acutally ovulated too!
> 
> I didn't ovulate before my first cycle, I had come off of a 68 day cycle which ended with Provera. We took a chance and on our first official cycle TTC the cycle lasted 49 days and ended with Provera. My doctor said that it was obvious that I was not ovulating, so he put me on Clomid 50 mg. I was on 50 mg for 3 months and only ovulated once. I have been on 100 mg for 2 months and only ovulated once. I start my third round of 100 mg tomorrow and I'm hoping and praying that it works. He said this should be my last round of Clomid for a while and that if we don't fall pregnant this month that he will refer me on to a RE.
> 
> I would love a great support system as yesterday was probably the hardest day TTC in a very long time.

Hello and welcome!

Sorry that you haven't had much luck with Clomid. But that is good though that they will refer you if this cycle doesn't work! Sometimes Clomid doesn't work but a combination of other meds do such as Femara.

Do you happen to have PCOS?


----------



## LuluSS

Duh, never mind. I just saw that you do in your sig lol sorry!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Redskins. I am so sorry that AF showed. I am on my 1st cycle of Clomid to help my low progesterone. I hope that you OV on Clomid this cycle. And I hear ya bout how everyone else seems to get knocked up at the drop of a hat.... must be nice, right??!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies!

I haven't had any official tests done for my PCOS but my doctor says I definitely have some form since my body doesn't want to ovulate on its own. 

What all have you ladies tried? I'm considering trying Preseed this time...


----------



## Katikins612

Hey ladies. It's been a few days and I see there is alot to catch up on. 

Welcome Redskins! I understand how difficult this time is. Last month I had my meltdown after cycle #7. I hope your stay here is short and a BFP finds you soon! 

Mrs. B - Sorry about AF. Things just aren't fair sometimes. I also recently started DH on vitamins. It can't hurt!

JessJ - What are divacups? 

Snowflakes - I'm so glad to hear your doing well with the Clomid. Bloated is a good sign of ovulation, so make sure you hit the bedroom soon! Your trip sounds awesome. If you have never been to NYC, its alot of fun and there is tons to see. I hope you enjoy it. BFP or no BFP. 

Lulu - Hoping its your lucky month. When are you supposed to expect AF? 

Signora - I will definitly check out the "making babies" book. I have been practicing yoga for about a year now and absolutely love it. Great stress reliever!

AFM, I am on CD18. Had alot of EWCM this past weekend, but still haven't tested positive on an OPK. It's now pretty watery, and im not sure if I ovulated. Expecting AF somewhere between the 14th - 16th.


----------



## jessandaj

Katikins612 said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a few days and I see there is alot to catch up on.
> 
> Welcome Redskins! I understand how difficult this time is. Last month I had my meltdown after cycle #7. I hope your stay here is short and a BFP finds you soon!
> 
> Mrs. B - Sorry about AF. Things just aren't fair sometimes. I also recently started DH on vitamins. It can't hurt!
> 
> JessJ - What are divacups?
> 
> Snowflakes - I'm so glad to hear your doing well with the Clomid. Bloated is a good sign of ovulation, so make sure you hit the bedroom soon! Your trip sounds awesome. If you have never been to NYC, its alot of fun and there is tons to see. I hope you enjoy it. BFP or no BFP.
> 
> Lulu - Hoping its your lucky month. When are you supposed to expect AF?
> 
> Signora - I will definitly check out the "making babies" book. I have been practicing yoga for about a year now and absolutely love it. Great stress reliever!
> 
> AFM, I am on CD18. Had alot of EWCM this past weekend, but still haven't tested positive on an OPK. It's now pretty watery, and im not sure if I ovulated. Expecting AF somewhere between the 14th - 16th.

There made for your period it's got a large plastic bendy top and a plastic bottom that's about 2 inches deep you insert them for ttc after sex and then you can. Keep the sperm in longer and it will hold it close to your cervix :)


----------



## Etoiles

Hello Ladies,

I hope I can join you. We just finished our 7th cycle TTC #1. We did the first six cycles on our own and then I was prescribed Clomid last month and although I ovulated it did not work for pregnancy. DH had low motility (28%) on his SA and it did not say any were moving forward. 

We are going to try and exercise and order Motility Boost for him for 2 months and then repeat the SA to see if it improved. If it improves, I will try Clomid again to see if we can get both of our bodies functioning at the same time which would be a near miracle.

like Redskins and I'm sure many of you it is very frustrating and yes I have seen many people get pregnant so easily, apparently. 

My supervisor is pregnant at work (I work at a school) and just yesterday put up a whole bulletin board about her pregnancy and is having the whole school vote on if they think she is having a boy or girl. It just feels like it is being shoved in my face the whole day and it was very hard today to see the sign go up and hearing people talk about it the whole day. She is not due until September so it is really going to drive me crazy!! :cry:


----------



## MommyDream

How is everyone doing? Im starting clomid for the first time this cycle- today is cd 2!


----------



## snowflakes120

Etoiles - Welcome! My supervisior is PG as well! It's all she freaking talks about all day! I feel the same way. Like it's being shoved in my face. Actually her U/S picture was shoved in my face but that's another story. She's not due til the end of Oct! OMG! I am so annoyed already! I have basically ignored her when she talks about it. 

Kati - I never knew that bloat was a sign of OV. Thanks for letting me know!! :)

And on that note, Girls - I am scared that I already OV'd. My temps have raised the past 2 days. I am just hoping that Clomid is just messing with my temps for some reason. If I did OV on Monday (freaking CD9) we only got in one good chance that night. We will so screwed. I thought Clomid makes your OV 5-9 days AFTER your last pill!! Not the same day! Ugh! I just need to wait and see what my next few days temps will be. If any one wants to chart stalk and give me opinions - I'm all ears!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, so I took another HPT this morning (I can't help it lol). After the 5 minutes were up, I looked and it was negative. Well I looked again after 30 minutes and I saw a SUPER faint line. Do you think it is just an evap? This was done on an IC.


----------



## snowflakes120

LuluSS said:


> Ok, so I took another HPT this morning (I can't help it lol). After the 5 minutes were up, I looked and it was negative. Well I looked again after 30 minutes and I saw a SUPER faint line. Do you think it is just an evap? This was done on an IC.

I think a re-test in a few hours are in place!! Def again!! I think you disregard the test after 10 minutes!! So 5 min is within the time frame though!! Do you have any FRER? If not, go and get now! I am dying to know!! FX!!


----------



## LuluSS

See that's the thing, within 5 minutes it was negative. I thought I saw something but I think my eyes were playing tricks. Then 30 minutes later a super faint line. I don't have any FRER. I have to go to work too! I will take another IC tomorrow morning. If I still get the same thing, then I will be getting a digital. Thanks!


----------



## sandoval_star

Ooh, good luck Lulu!! Fx'd for you xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi ladies! I have my fingers crossed for you all! Can you please let me know whether you had yourself and DH checked out before TTC or after TTC for a while? I was wondering if I should visit my doctor as I haven't yet...


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi HopeforFuture! I changed doctors when I had been ttc for around 4 months so thought it wouldn't hurt to mention it and he recommended that dh have a SA done as you don't have to wait a year for that, and he offered to do a blood test for me after ovulation. Well, dh has made an appointment for his SA but it was 2 1/2 months in the future (May sometime) and I had a blood test which came back normal. I would say it can't hurt to talk to your doctor however I think it depends on how strict they are re. the whole "trying for a year first" thing. Good luck!


----------



## new wifey 83

oooh LULU fingers and toes and everything xd for you!! xx:thumbup:


----------



## Katikins612

Lulu - I don't think the test is valid after the 5 min, but you definitly need to keep testing. No AF means you aren't out yet! Please test tomorrow and let us know! Also, what is FRER? 

Snowflakes - Better keep an eye on those temps. A few more high's and you might see crosshairs. Not sure how Clomid is supposed to work. Don't worry though. It only takes BDing once to succeed! 

I think I ovulated today. I had some left side cramps, and now super bloat. I haven't BD since Monday, so i'm not sure how things are going to play out..


----------



## Etoiles

Snowflake - I took Clomid last month and also worried that I O'd too early because my temps spiked but actually they came back down and I really ended up Oing several days later. I guess Clomid can mess with your temps because they did mess with mine. It should be okay!

About the supervisors, it's nice to hear from someone that is in a similar position. Yes I heard today that after my supervisor does this school wide boy or girl bulletin board she has two more in mind. She is going to do a 'guess the baby weight' and 'guess the due date' boards. It's just hard to imagine how big of a deal she is making this and I will have to come to terms with hearing and seeing it multiple times a day.


----------



## trgirl308

Lulu, fx it turns into a real bfp!!!! :dust:

Katikins a FRER is a first response early recognition test, is more sensitive than ics

Etoiles.. wow that is massively annoying. You could help to skew the numbers... like guess that the baby will be 16 lbs, just to freak her out. :)


----------



## jessandaj

I think I'm out this month :( I went to the hospital for kidney stones and they took urine so I'm sure they did a test and it came back negative and though the pee was diluted and I was on 13dpo I'm starting to feel a little crampy but I'm trying feribella this next cycle has anyone else tried it :) good luck to everyone else still waiting


----------



## MommyDream

Etoiles said:


> Snowflake - I took Clomid last month and also worried that I O'd too early because my temps spiked but actually they came back down and I really ended up Oing several days later. I guess Clomid can mess with your temps because they did mess with mine. It should be okay!

What day did you O with clomid? Today is my first day taking clomid....


----------



## LuluSS

Ok, I think I got my BFP. I got a super faint line within 5 minutes. I don't know what to think. I hope it is right. I am going to test with a digital tomorrow.


----------



## MommyDream

LuluSS said:


> Ok, I think I got my BFP. I got a super faint line within 5 minutes. I don't know what to think. I hope it is right. I am going to test with a digital tomorrow.

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

LuluSS said:


> Ok, I think I got my BFP. I got a super faint line within 5 minutes. I don't know what to think. I hope it is right. I am going to test with a digital tomorrow.


oh that sounds so good, :) fx'd. Rooting for you Lulu!!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks ladies. I am nervous now though because someone in another thread said that they had the Wondfo IC's and they were giving out false BFP's. Ugh. I hope mine are not the batch of faulty ones!


----------



## littlelotti1

Lulu!! That is super exciting, keeping my fingers crossed and thumbs pressed for you.

Today was a really sucky day. I have been looking for work for the past year, but I have been having lots of difficulties because of language barriers. I finally thought I found something, a job working with little kids and I thought I had the job and it was going to be something to distract me from not having any luck getting pregnant.

Instead, I found out that the other people in the group are not sure about hiring me and want to meet me and see how well I fit in the group (which is hard, since no one speaks english). Also, they just explained they want to hire me as a freelancer, which means that of my 10 euro an hour wage, half or more might be going to taxes, insurance, etc. Sorry about my rant, I just can't handle the constant disappointment anymore. :cry:


----------



## jessandaj

LuluSS said:


> Thanks ladies. I am nervous now though because someone in another thread said that they had the Wondfo IC's and they were giving out false BFP's. Ugh. I hope mine are not the batch of faulty ones!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Lulu!!! I'm totally praying for you, hope this is it!! Keep us posted x


----------



## new wifey 83

ooh lulu im screamed out loud when i read your post!!!super excited for you!! fxd:thumbup:


im out again ive spotting so id say AF will be here in the morning:cry:


----------



## LuluSS

Thank you ladies. It is confirmed. I took a digital and it said "pregnant" I am in complete shock still. I guess it still hasn't hit me.

Thank you all for your support. I will still follow this thread to make sure you ladies get your BFP's.

Just some info:

The only thing I did different this cycle was SMEP. I am only 11DPO and haven't had many symptoms. It still feels like AF will be here any time now and today I am bloated. That is it! 

Good luck ladies and baby dust!!!


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> ooh lulu im screamed out loud when i read your post!!!super excited for you!! fxd:thumbup:
> 
> 
> im out again ive spotting so id say AF will be here in the morning:cry:

Sorry that you have been spotting :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you for next cycle!


----------



## new wifey 83

oohhh Lulu im so happy for you crying with joy for u!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

LuluSS said:


> Thank you ladies. It is confirmed. I took a digital and it said "pregnant" I am in complete shock still. I guess it still hasn't hit me.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I will still follow this thread to make sure you ladies get your BFP's.
> 
> Just some info:
> 
> The only thing I did different this cycle was SMEP. I am only 11DPO and haven't had many symptoms. It still feels like AF will be here any time now and today I am bloated. That is it!
> 
> Good luck ladies and baby dust!!!

Lulu I couldn't be happier that you got your BFP. :happydance: :happydance: Not only do you deserve it, but each BFP gives others so much hope. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

whats smep!!??


----------



## LuluSS

Aw thank you ladies!! 

SMEP is the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Basically, you DTD every other day starting from CD8 until you get a positive OPK. Then once you get a positive OPK you DTD that day and the next 2 days. Then you skip a day and DTD one last day! I think that it added to my success!


----------



## Katikins612

Lulu - I am so so so happy for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope you have a great pregnancy!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Aw thank you ladies!!
> 
> SMEP is the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Basically, you DTD every other day starting from CD8 until you get a positive OPK. Then once you get a positive OPK you DTD that day and the next 2 days. Then you skip a day and DTD one last day! I think that it added to my success!

ok will def give that a go!!so happy for you after all you've been through!! xx:crib:


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Lulu!! What great news!! I am so very happy for you!! H&H 9 months!!

Sent some of that Baby Dust our way!!


----------



## Etoiles

MommyDream said:


> I O'd on day 17 which is several days later than my usual day 13-14. It was pretty exact too since the temps definitely spiked the day after.
> 
> Congrats Lulu! It's nice to see good news from people trying 6 months or longer. :thumbup:


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw Lulu, I actually feel like having a cry at hearing your news!! One of our original girls has a :bfp:!!!! You totally deserve it and more, you are always here giving out great advice and support - it couldn't happen to a nicer girl. Please keep us updated on your progress xx


----------



## LuluSS

Awww thanks! You ladies are all so awesome!

I am sending lots and lots of
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


I hope you ladies get your bumps soon! So we can all move over and start a new thread together and be bump buddies!


----------



## SignoraL

LuluSS said:


> Awww thanks! You ladies are all so awesome!
> 
> I am sending lots and lots of
> :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies get your bumps soon! So we can all move over and start a new thread together and be bump buddies!

Congratulations, LuluSS!!! So happy for you and your DH!!! Thank you for giving us hope!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## trgirl308

LULU!!!!! I am so happy for you! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Come join us in the December babies thread. :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Lulu!!!


----------



## littlelotti1

Lulu!! Wow, stories like these give me hope :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Lulu!! :dust:


----------



## new wifey 83

:witch: Is here full blown this TTC is too hard :cry:


----------



## HopeforFuture

new wifey 83 said:


> :witch: Is here full blown this TTC is too hard :cry:

I know how you feel... sometimes it really doesn't feel like a natural process, does it? Hang on in there! It WILL happen for us!


----------



## MommyDream

new wifey 83 said:


> :witch: Is here full blown this TTC is too hard :cry:

So hard! Is anyone else here using clomid? Does anyone else have PCOS?


----------



## sandoval_star

Urgh, sorry new wifey :hugs:Hope you're ok. What cycle you on with ttc? Are you trying for your first baby?
I'm waiting to ovulate, which usually happens on cd16, but I'm already at cd14 and no +opk yet which is unusual for me (my ticker is totally wrong now as af came 4 days early last month). I feel like it's getting harder each cycle, I'm currently on no.8 :coffee:, just wish it would happen already!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Mommy dream, I'm on my 6th cycle of Clomid and was told that I have a form of PCOs since I'm not ovulating on my own...


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for AF new wifey.

Mommydream - I took my 1st round of Clomid this cycle. So far so good. No symptoms what so ever - except my chart is a hot mess.

Sandoval - I agree it sure is getting harder with each passing cycle.

AFM, I got my positive OPK today. Should OV either today or tomorrow. Hubby and I are going out for Sushi tonight. Hopefully, it'll be the last time I have any for 9 months! And I am going to be attacking him in the bed when we get home!! Really hope I am one of those 1st round Clomid BFP girls that you hear all about!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Go get your man snowflakes!! I think you will be a first time on clomid :bfp:, I can feel it!


----------



## sandoval_star

How are all you lovely ladies doing? Anyone close to testing or have a good feeling about this month? I'm still waiting to ovulate, think I'm getting close as I have ewcm showing. Both me and dh are trying not to get too stressed this month and have decided just to bd every other day throughout my cycle.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm just about to finish my Clomid, last dose tomorrow! Then waiting to O! DH and I are looking at BD every other day too!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I am OK thank you Sandoval! I was excited that I was approaching O last week and now that it's nearly here I've gotten really nervous! We're definitely not stressing anymore - stressing didn't do DH any good at all!!! We're off on holiday tomorrow (YAY!) to try and relax as best we can. It's nice that it will tie up with O! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Etoiles

sandoval_star said:


> How are all you lovely ladies doing? Anyone close to testing or have a good feeling about this month? I'm still waiting to ovulate, think I'm getting close as I have ewcm showing. Both me and dh are trying not to get too stressed this month and have decided just to bd every other day throughout my cycle.

I do not have a good feeling this month so I am trying to relax a little more. DH is just working on exercising and taking vitamins so he will do that for two months and then we will recheck his SA. I am hoping this little break will help and then I can try the Clomid again.

They saying getting less stressed is a good thing to do but it isn't easy is it?!


----------



## flou

Hello ladies - haven't been on here for about a month. Congrats to all those ladies who have had their bfps! I hope the rest of us don't have to wait too much longer. AF arrived on good Friday and now its officially been a year ttc. Me and my DH have a lot on at the mo. My bro has been poorley and my DH's parents are going through a divorce so adding to the stress which isn't helping us ttc. I think we will give it a couple more months before going to docs about troubles conceiving as I don't think either of us can deal with that stress on top of it. I never thought ttc would be this hard!


----------



## sandoval_star

Sorry you've reached a year ttc flou :hugs: But I've read so many stories of girls getting their bfp when they least expect it, and particularly when they have a lot on, like yourselves. Don't lose hope, you will get there.

Etoiles - it's definitely not easy to de-stress over ttc. But I realised this month that the past few months I've been taking on a lot of the stress myself and not talking enough to my dh about it. This month we both decided to bd every other day, no matter what opk's might indicate, and it really has taken a bit of the burden off. In fact, this is the first month in a few that sex has become fun again and not just "oh, we better bd again"! 

HopeforFuture - have a great time on holiday! Think I'll be ovulating either tomorrow or tuesday so we may be in the tww together. Good luck!

Snowflakes, where are you girl?! Hope everything is going ok and you'll be in the tww soon? :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I find the de-stressing hard! By nature, I am the one that over analyzes everything! TTC is def testing my very little to begin with patience!

So I guess my positive OPK the other day was not a positive. I was using stupid IC. Never again. I took my 1st response today and it was mega postive. Soooo I should OV today or tomorrow.


----------



## sandoval_star

Right there with you snowflakes, due to ovulate tmr or next day. Most likely will be Tuesday I think. I've been using the cbfm this month and I feel it definitely takes the guess work away that you have with the ic opk's. Good luck snowflakes, keep me updated during your tww. Would love it if we could get our bfp's and be bump buddies :flower:


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Ladies, 

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

Hope - Enjoy your holiday. A nice relaxing time away might just be what you need to see some positive results!

Redskins - How are you feeling on the Clomid? Any side affects?

Flou - Welcome back. :hugs: I'm sorry you have been under alot of stress. Try not to worry about that one-year mark too much. Things will fall into place, and when the time is right, you will get that BFP! 

Sandoval & Snowflakes - What is an IC opk? I didn't realize it was possible to get a false positive. 

AFM, I am in the TWW. AF is due sometime next weekend. This was a odd month for me and I'm not even positive I ovulated. I had two rounds of EWCM a week apart and an LH surge in the middle. :shrug:. We "winged it" this month, and I have to say it was nice to have a little break (mentally and physically!). After vaca, I will be getting serious again. 3 weeks and counting..

I can't wait to see who gets their BFP next. Praying for you girls!






sandoval_star said:


> Right there with you snowflakes, due to ovulate tmr or next day. Most likely will be Tuesday I think. I've been using the cbfm this month and I feel it definitely takes the guess work away that you have with the ic opk's. Good luck snowflakes, keep me updated during your tww. Would love it if we could get our bfp's and be bump buddies :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sandoval - I love that we have been on almost the same cycle for a few months now! I really hope that we get those BFP too! Bump buddies in the making!

Katikins - IC OPK's are Internet Cheapies OPK's and I tried them out for the 1st time this cycle and found them to be incredibly unreliable. It is soooo hard to gauge the lines. One day it was positive then the next day it looked negative. So I must have line judged it incorrectly a few days ago. I got frustrated yesterday when my temp still hadn't risen but I thought I had a positive OPK the other day so I used my trusty 1st response OPK instead and got my blaring positive - on the IC it really wasn't all that different as the other days. So me personally will not using the IC's. It was too frustrating - I'd rather spend the money and get great distinguishable lines.


----------



## LuluSS

Yes, the IC OPK's aren't very good. I used them all the time. But when I started temping, I noticed that I didn't actually O until like 3 days AFTER a positive!


----------



## flou

Thank you ladies for your lovely words of encouragement. Me and my DH had a chat last night and decided to wait until the summer to visit the docs about trouble ttc. I will have more because I'm a teacher and therefore will be on a nice long break and hopefully his parents divorce will be over by then. The plan is to try to relax until then. we are both going to take up yoga together to help with the stress. Fingers crossed we may not need the appt in the summer and if we do then we will be a little closer to understanding why it may not be working for us. 

AF is nearly over so we can start bding again soon! Good luck to us all and let's hope for more bfps!


----------



## sandoval_star

Snowflakes, I've been using the cbfm but was using some ic opk's alongside (almost as a little experiment ha!) I got (what looked like) a definite positive 4 days ago on the ic, which stayed positive for 2 days then gradually faded out but my cbfm has showed a few days of high fertility and peak today. The peak today is right on schedule for o'ing tomorrow as predicted. Definitely glad I wasn't relying on those ic's alone as I don't temp. 

Flou, good luck... Really hope this is all our months. Maybe you could try smep? Lulu just got her bfp doing that! If I'm not succesful this month I'm all over the smep next time ha!


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend! I haven't posted in a while, but just had a nice weekend with my in-laws, who came to visit, and then had my parents and friends over for Easter dinner. 

I think I O-ed on Friday and DH and I were able to BD before the in-laws came on Friday night. We were on the go much of Saturday and then prepping for dinner on Sunday, so didn't get a chance to again. I figure if it doesn't work this cycle, I'm going to continue on with the acupuncture and supplements and try to eat mostly organic next time around (I'm already on a low GI diet, but I may have cheated a tiny bit this weekend). I'd like to try SMEP, but my DH usually prefers every other day and that's what our FS told us to do. 

How is everyone else doing? :hug: and :dust: to all!


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Urgh, sorry new wifey :hugs:Hope you're ok. What cycle you on with ttc? Are you trying for your first baby?
> I'm waiting to ovulate, which usually happens on cd16, but I'm already at cd14 and no +opk yet which is unusual for me (my ticker is totally wrong now as af came 4 days early last month). I feel like it's getting harder each cycle, I'm currently on no.8 :coffee:, just wish it would happen already!

hi sandoval im going on to my sixth month now TTC baby no1!i get so stressed easily which i know isnt helping but its hard not to!how do u find the clearblue fertility monitor??


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Yes, the IC OPK's aren't very good. I used them all the time. But when I started temping, I noticed that I didn't actually O until like 3 days AFTER a positive!

hope all is well LULU!! :hugs:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kaatikin- i have fortunately not had any side effects with the Clomid. I occasionally get some cramps but nothing major. I know a lot of people end up with hot flashes and all but I'm still cold as ever! 

If things don't work this cycle, I will go to an RE in May, which is good since we get out of school on May 15th. I teach special education in VA, so I know ya cycle will not be stress free. I have 25 school days left and still have to write 15 IEPs, 2 kids to test, and we have all of our SOL tests to do! Eeekk! I know I can and will make it through this because I had ten times as much on me last April...

Did everyone have a good Easter?


----------



## sandoval_star

New wifey, it's my first month using the cbfm but I can honestly say I love it so far! It's took all guesswork re. ovulation away and I feel more in control of ttc. I think it helps as it indicates days of high fertility leading up to the lh surge so we've been bd'ing every other day since I got high fertility readings. Don't worry too much about being at the 6 month mark, as my dh is forever telling me - conceiving within a year is the average, which means half of couples will take less than 6 months and half will take longer. I'm on cycle 8 now x


----------



## SignoraL

IluvRedskins said:


> Kaatikin- i have fortunately not had any side effects with the Clomid. I occasionally get some cramps but nothing major. I know a lot of people end up with hot flashes and all but I'm still cold as ever!
> 
> If things don't work this cycle, I will go to an RE in May, which is good since we get out of school on May 15th. I teach special education in VA, so I know ya cycle will not be stress free. I have 25 school days left and still have to write 15 IEPs, 2 kids to test, and we have all of our SOL tests to do! Eeekk! I know I can and will make it through this because I had ten times as much on me last April...
> 
> Did everyone have a good Easter?

Redskins, I live in Northern Virginia (Sorry, NY fan here, though - all Yankees and Giants - and sometimes the Jets for my DH) and I was wondering if you have an RE picked out? I'm hoping you'll get a BFP and won't have to go, but my DH and I go to one in Reston and we love him, so I highly recommend him. It's a small practice, so you only see one doctor and everyone there gets to know you (and there's no wait at all to see him). He's got a very holistic approach and instead of rushing me into IUI or IVF (which unfortunately some doctors do), he decided to put me on a regimen of supplements, acupuncture and a low carb/low sugar diet for the next few cycles. It's Virginia Center for Reproductive Medicine if you're interested.


----------



## sandoval_star

On a side note; what are all you lovely ladies doing for holidays this year (or vacations for my lovely american and canadian friends lol)? Anyone have anything in mind or anything booked up? Looking for some inspiration x


----------



## Katikins612

Jamaica...3 weeks and counting. Definitly looking forward to a break! I hope to come back refreshed and poised for baby making. Haha. What about you?



sandoval_star said:


> On a side note; what are all you lovely ladies doing for holidays this year (or vacations for my lovely american and canadian friends lol)? Anyone have anything in mind or anything booked up? Looking for some inspiration x


----------



## SignoraL

sandoval_star said:


> On a side note; what are all you lovely ladies doing for holidays this year (or vacations for my lovely american and canadian friends lol)? Anyone have anything in mind or anything booked up? Looking for some inspiration x

My DH and one of our closest friends are both turning 30 in late spring, so a group of our friends booked a house in Atlantic City in June for a long weekend. It's not very expensive (which is good because we're putting money away into a baby fund - for treatment or the baby, whatever comes first). No big vacays besides that because we went to Italy in 2010 for our honeymoon and the Bahamas in 2011 for our first anniversary.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wow you ladies have been and are going to some amazing places. We live in Virginia, so we o down to the Outer Banks to Hatteras Island and rent a house. Just the two of us...there is only two chain restaurants on the island and no major hotels or motels. It is complete relaxation! We go there to get away from it all...and we come from a small town but this place is even smaller :happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

Ooh, I like the sound of Jamaica! We went to Hawaii last year for honeymoon and loved it. I think we might be going to Florida this year with some family but not sure yet. I'd actually love to visit bits of the US and Canada that I've not been to like Texas, Boston and places in the north of Canada. Dh and I did a long holiday a few years back that took in New York, Toronto, Vancouver, Seattle, San fansisco, L.A, and. Vegas. I absolutely loved it! 
Redskins - I LOVE the sound of that break, would really love to visit some small towns x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
May I join you all? I have been TTC for over a yr and I am on my second round of Clomiphene 50mg.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Pnuts!! I am in my 1st cycle of Clomid!!

Sandoval - We are going to Ocean Isle, NC in May and going to NYC in June. We also want to go to Charleston, SC, Wilmington, NC or Savannah, GA this summer sometime. We're only doing little weekend trips bc hubby is still in College and is taking Summer classes and works part time. Not much left over money for anything extravagant this year. Oh well.

So FF gave me crosshairs that I wasn't expecting. Don't know whether to believe it or not. Gut tells me Ovulation was Sunday - FF tells me Saturday.


----------



## MommyDream

Whoa - snowflakes - that did happen quick!!! Did you BD enough to cover it?


----------



## snowflakes120

MommyDream said:


> Whoa - snowflakes - that did happen quick!!! Did you BD enough to cover it?

YES! Thankfully we started BDing every 24 hours starting on Wednesday. So we're actually good in the BDing dept!! I was just caught off surprise.


----------



## sandoval_star

Sounds like you have your bases covered snowflakes, wooo!! I'm 1 dpo as of tmr!

Welcome Pnutsprincess :wave:


----------



## flou

Welcome pnuts - I have just reached the one year mark ttc. I really wish getting pg was easier. Trying to stay positive and not lose hope!

I was talking to my mum tonight - she doesn't know we are ttc. Spoke to her about my last cycle. I didn't have any PMS symptoms until cd 25 which is unusual for me (my cycles last 30 days) normally start much earlier. My period was late by 4 days which was also unusual and I felt that I was not really with it until 2 days into my period. My mum says that it sounds as if my hormones went really high then fell suddenly. Is this normal? I didn't do a pg test so maybe something happened but didn't stick properly. Probably just over analysing, as usual - why does ttc do this to you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are all of you doing? Any BFP yet?


----------



## littlelotti1

Welcome Pnuts!! I honestly feel better knowing I have people who I can ask questions and talk to on this forum. 

Five days past ovulation. I would love to have a little new years baby :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi guys,

Been way for a while so just trying to catch up. 

Lulu - Congratulations!!! That's such fantastic news, keep us updated on how you are doing!

I'm on to month 12 now...thankfully the witch has gone now so it's back to ttc!! Sorry if I have missed anything, I tried to read over the last 7ish pages but I'm quite tired! Hope everyone is doing well. Looking forward to seeing some more bfp's on here!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray FF moved my OV date! I'm so happy!

Anyone see these statistics? Pretty crazy. I will soon be into the 1 year mark.

BFP Statistics by months TTC
1st month - 15-25% 
3rd month - 40%
6th month - 70%
12th month - 85% 

Pretty crazy!! And pretty depressing!! I'm in the BFN small percentage now.... :(


----------



## littlelotti1

How do you ladies get those fertility friend trackers on your posts?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies that I'd come back on this thread I used OPKs for the 1st time in jan and I got my BFP in feb natural mc on 9th march and I'm now 3dpo and in the 2 ww when are all u ladies testing? I'm hoping to get a BFP this month and hoping its a sticky one this time....xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies that I'd come back on this thread I used OPKs for the 1st time in jan and I got my BFP in feb natural mc on 9th march and I'm now 3dpo and in the 2 ww when are all u ladies testing? I'm hoping to get a BFP this month and hoping its a sticky one this time....xxx

I don't know when I'll be testing! I'm so confused! I ALWAYS ovulate CD14 and it's CD14 today and so far no EWCM or +OPK!!! I'm worried I'm not going to ovulate at all this cycle - and I've been trying so hard! I've been relaxing as much as possible and eating really well - I just don't get this anymore... :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Hey just keep testing sometimes it can be a little later.. I didn't get my +OPK till cd34 but that is after a mc...x


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi Cheryl, lovely to hear from you again! I'm currently 2dpo, so not too far behind you!


----------



## CherylC3

Great Sandoval what date are u testing?x


----------



## sandoval_star

Think I'll probably start testing from 19th, how about you? x


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not sure was going to try and hold off to 24th bcos I don't want to see a bfn... But I don't think il be able to wait that long. Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm testing 4/21!! Not feeling too confident this cycle at all. :(


----------



## CherylC3

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm testing 4/21!! Not feeling too confident this cycle at all. :(

Aw hopefully we get our BFP il prob end up testing then too cos I've got some Internet cheapies in a drawer. X


----------



## littlelotti1

I hate testing, I always try to put it off until after I start af, but then I get too excited/nervous and go ahead and test anyway :)


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/3a54c1/ttc.png


----------



## Katikins612

I will test Sunday if no AF. Not feeling very positive about this month (only because we were a little more laid back on the "trying" this cycle). So far, not much for symptoms besides this massive bloat thing I have going on. It is so bad that some of my pants didn't want to fit this morning. Aghhh.


----------



## sandoval_star

Well I feel my usual this cycle, really positive leading up to ovulation... then as soon as I'm in the tww I lose all hope :cry: I know it's stupid as it's way too early for any symptoms, but sometimes it's better to expect the worse rather than getting my hopes up


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I don't know when af is due as this is my 1st cycle after a mc. I just don't want to get my hopes up either. X


----------



## flou

Sandoval - thats exactly how i feel. At the moment im on cd 8 and full of hope but then as soon as i get to the ttw i start to feel down. Many ladies report bloating as an early pg sign. Fingers crossed for you. Babydust to all!


----------



## sandoval_star

flou said:


> Sandoval - thats exactly how i feel. At the moment im on cd 8 and full of hope but then as soon as i get to the ttw i start to feel down. Many ladies report bloating as an early pg sign. Fingers crossed for you. Babydust to all!

I think it must be cos once you're in that tww there's literally nothing else you can do, whereas before ovulation you're really pro-active. Oh well, nothing like the tww to drive you insane... I'd say I have absolutely no symptoms yet, anyone else? x


----------



## CherylC3

I think the sides of my bbs are sore and I feel the odd twinge down there but don't kno if I'm imaging it. Really tired but I do work a lot so I'm so unsure going to start testing 10dpo. X


----------



## HopeforFuture

Oh ladies... it is my first month on this site and so I haven't experienced anyone going through their TWW yet. I'm so glad you lot feel like I do when it comes around! Remember we are in this together! 

I am almost in the TWW - O is late this month but I can feel it's gonna happen on Sunday as my mittelschmerz and EWCM signs have started - yay! :-D


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh hope u o Sunday then you can join us in the 2ww. Xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

CherylC3 said:


> Yeh hope u o Sunday then you can join us in the 2ww. Xx

Yay! Thank you Cheryl for your support over the last couple of days. I hope we all get our BFPs together! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Sandoval - I am the exact same. I was so gun hoe before OV but now eh. I doubt we got it this month. When I got my BFP with my MC, my boobs starting hurting right after OV and since they feel 100% fine today at 5dpo - I feel out already. Plus, my chart is big fat ole' mess!! + no symptoms at all!! Needless to say, still not all that confident. Dreams of my 2012 baby right out the window!! :(

Hope - Hooray for OV coming up soon!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! Just wanted to update you all! I'm on CD 11 tonight and we started the every other day thing Wednesday night! We may have Sunday too but in order to line up with the most fertile days, I held out on Tuesday :) Hope you ladies have a wonderful Friday the 13th!


----------



## CherylC3

HopeforFuture said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh hope u o Sunday then you can join us in the 2ww. Xx
> 
> Yay! Thank you Cheryl for your support over the last couple of days. I hope we all get our BFPs together! xClick to expand...

No bother chick here to talk anytime :hugs: 

Let it rain bfps in here. Xx


----------



## Katikins612

Snowflakes, A friend of mine was pregnant, and miscarried. When she finally got pregnant again, her symptoms were all together different from the first. In fact, she had hardly any! So don't get down just yet. Each and every pregnancy is different. :hugs:




snowflakes120 said:


> Sandoval - I am the exact same. I was so gun hoe before OV but now eh. I doubt we got it this month. When I got my BFP with my MC, my boobs starting hurting right after OV and since they feel 100% fine today at 5dpo - I feel out already. Plus, my chart is big fat ole' mess!! + no symptoms at all!! Needless to say, still not all that confident. Dreams of my 2012 baby right out the window!! :(
> 
> Hope - Hooray for OV coming up soon!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how u doin? Works ur 2ww symptoms? Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Katikins612 said:


> Snowflakes, A friend of mine was pregnant, and miscarried. When she finally got pregnant again, her symptoms were all together different from the first. In fact, she had hardly any! So don't get down just yet. Each and every pregnancy is different. :hugs:

Thanks for the hope Katikins. I am having no symptoms at all still so I am realllllly holding out hope that I'm one of those symptom free BFP's!! FX!! :winkwink:


----------



## sandoval_star

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies how u doin? Works ur 2ww symptoms? Xx

I'm having no symptoms whatsoever :shrug: In fact, I'm not even having my usual pre-af sore boobs. Only thing I had (which I don't even think is related) was a really achey area behind my pubic bone, sort of on the right. It was a constant dull ache and lasted 24 hours then disappeared, started at 3dpo. 

How about you? x


----------



## littlelotti1

3 days until I can test, and I always get nervous. Any little feeling I have, I kinda hope is a symptom :) I would love a bfp this month!

And I think a lot of people do not feel symptoms, from what I hear, for at least the first 6 weeks. 

Welcome newbies!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Well, just by chance we seemed to have done SMEP method this month. OH's been an ABSOLUTE TROOPER and managed every day since Friday. I definately Od today but will try to BD tomorrow just to say we tried our very hardest. 

Fingers crossed for us all ladies! I will be joinging you in my TWW from tomorrow. Don't fret too much - I've been told by lots of people who have had babies that they didn't get any symptoms at all in the TWW.


----------



## littlelotti1

What is TWW??


----------



## HopeforFuture

littlelotti1 said:


> What is TWW??

The two week wait between O and AF  x


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Ladies, 

Well AF was technically due yesterday, and so far nothing. Of course I tested this AM with an cheapie and got a BFN. Not surprising. I haven't had any symptoms besides a couple of minor af-type cramps this AM. Time will tell....



HopeforFuture said:


> littlelotti1 said:
> 
> 
> What is TWW??
> 
> The two week wait between O and AF  xClick to expand...


----------



## snowflakes120

FX for you Kati!! 

Lotti - Chart is looking good with a temp raise this AM.

Hope - Hooray for 2ww and a job well done on your SMEP!!

Sandoval - Sounds like it could be something good!


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh fingers x this is ur BFP Kati
Im now 7dpo just got the odd twinge sore back my bbs are slightly sore and creamy cm but last time my symtoms didn't start till 10dpo and tht was only sharp cramp pains through the night for 2 nights and tht was it... So loads of ppl don't get any symtoms b4 there like 6 wks I've got a bad feeling about this month for me tho I don't kno if the closer it's getting to testing u just worry more...x


----------



## littlelotti1

Katikins, keep us posted and good luck! I have my fingers crossed for you!

I had another temperature raise today :) Still not really feeling any symptoms out of the ordinary.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies i am currently on cd11 and i am due to ovulate this saturday. Good luck to all those in the ttw and lets hope for those bfps. Babydust to all!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Best of luck to you Katikins and Cheryl!

Thank you Snowflakes :D xx

Hi Flou,
Sounds like you're about a week behind me - we will be in the TWW together for a bit from the end of this week x
Good luck this week!


----------



## littlelotti1

Hope, those cupcakes look delicious! 

Two days until I can test, but usually my temp drops on day 11, which is tomorrow.

Kati- did you test again today? 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

littlelotti1 said:


> Hope, those cupcakes look delicious!
> 
> Two days until I can test, but usually my temp drops on day 11, which is tomorrow.
> 
> Kati- did you test again today?
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone :)

Don't they just? They're so pretty but I wish I hadn't got them as my piccy sometimes - I'm on a healthy eating diet and I haven't had any cake in a while!

I've promised DH that I will make some jam tarts if he 'performs' tonight - I'll probably make them anyway as he's been so good this week! :D Maybe I can sneak one too...


----------



## HopeforFuture

:haha:There's nothing quite like a bit of bribery... :haha:


----------



## littlelotti1

Oh jam tarts sound wonderful as well!! How very sweet of you :)

I have been trying to eat healthy, but I have such a sweet tooth! However, I have been trying to make up for it with lots of whole grains, veggies and fruits. 

The DH's have to have lots of patience with all this conception stuff! At first mine was overwhelmed, but now he actually is asking daily what my temperature is and likes to look at my bbt chart :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

littlelotti1 said:


> Oh jam tarts sound wonderful as well!! How very sweet of you :)
> 
> I have been trying to eat healthy, but I have such a sweet tooth! However, I have been trying to make up for it with lots of whole grains, veggies and fruits.
> 
> The DH's have to have lots of patience with all this conception stuff! At first mine was overwhelmed, but now he actually is asking daily what my temperature is and likes to look at my bbt chart :)

DHs certainly do! That's great that your hubby takes such an active interest. Mine could not be trying harder. He's taking his vitamins, eating well (except for the jam tarts), exercising, trying not to get too stressed at work. I am very proud of him.

He got stressed at the start of our journey, which made things difficult, but now he's taking it in his stride. He loves seeing the smily face on the OPK. :D They're cute, aren't they?!


----------



## new wifey 83

does it matter if sperm leaks out after sex i stay lying down for bout 20 mins but some always seems to leak out??


----------



## trgirl308

New wifey, it doesn't really matter. Doctors say that it only takes about 5 minutes for the sperm to swim up, so the ones leaking out are the lazy slow ones. :)

To all the ladies in the tww, I have everything crossed for you! I'm sure there will be some :bfp: soon!! I didn't really have any symptoms, and it is true that you get more after week 6.. so don't stress. Enjoy the symptom-less part and keep poas! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Katikins612

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. I tested again this AM and it was a BFN. I still have zero AF symptoms. Trying not to get excited, because I am only 3 days late...which isn't all that long. I really need to get back into temping, as that gives alot more info. 

Hope, I love your idea of bribery!! And jam tarts sound really good. Will have to check out a recipe for those. 

Lotti - I hope your temps stay high! 

How is everyone else doing??






littlelotti1 said:


> Hope, those cupcakes look delicious!
> 
> Two days until I can test, but usually my temp drops on day 11, which is tomorrow.
> 
> Kati- did you test again today?
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## littlelotti1

My temps went up even more dramatically today, so I took a test... I don't know why I always do this to myself :( BFN. 

I hope I tested too early. 

I guess I should expect af tomorrow then. 

Kati, temping has always helped me a lot more at least figure out whats going on :) I still have my fingers crossed for a BFP for you this month!

new wifey- that happens very often, most of semen is not sperm, all the fast little swimmers should be out of there by then :) Good luck to you!!!


----------



## CherylC3

8dpo and my only symtoms are I had cramping last night, have a sore back, feel hot and cold and was up for the loo again through the night, I'm not sure if these are signs of af coming but think the witch isn't due till sat:( I just want to be pregnant again so badly :)


----------



## littlelotti1

Cheryl, I am having those same symptoms too! It is kinda annoying not knowing if they are normal pms or not! Good luck and baby dust to you!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I am being told Clomiphene can give false OPKs. I was also told by some other ladies that OPKs shouldn't be started until 3 days after the last pill of clomid/clomi[hene. I finished my last pill on tuesday april 10th, started OPKs thursday the 12th(2 days after) - friday the 13th - and saturday the 14th - sunday the 15th - and monday the 16 + and tuesday the 17th +. I see a lot of people saying clomid can give false positives but I didn't get a positive til 4 or 5 days later. I think its safe to say I am Ovulating. I pray to god I am really ovulating because i have this light pain in my left ovary. 

Cds 15 and 16
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## snowflakes120

Pnuts - Get to bed girl! Those OPK's look good. I'm also on Clomid, my Dr. gave me instructions not to start OPK's for 3 days after the last pill so you are def in the clear!

Lotti - I bet it's just too early. My chart is jealous of your amazing looking chart! It really looks great!

Hope - Mmmm. Those cookies sound yummy!

Wifey - The good ones are already on their way. No need to worry! 

AFM, temp drop and feeling down about it. I still have 0 symptoms. I feel so out and am upset that I'm not going to get my 2012 baby. It just doesn't seem possible this cycle. :cry:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno littlelott it's so annoying :( Bring on the BFP BABYDUST girlies....xxxx


The OPKs look great chich get :sex:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

snowflakes120 said:


> Pnuts - Get to bed girl! Those OPK's look good. I'm also on Clomid, my Dr. gave me instructions not to start OPK's for 3 days after the last pill so you are def in the clear!
> 
> Lotti - I bet it's just too early. My chart is jealous of your amazing looking chart! It really looks great!
> 
> Hope - Mmmm. Those cookies sound yummy!
> 
> Wifey - The good ones are already on their way. No need to worry!
> 
> AFM, temp drop and feeling down about it. I still have 0 symptoms. I feel so out and am upset that I'm not going to get my 2012 baby. It just doesn't seem possible this cycle. :cry:


Husbands at work right now but we bd last night and early this morning=)


----------



## CherylC3

8dpo and OPKs look darker. I did one 2 days ago and second line was faint but today it looks a lot darker wot does this mean?xx


----------



## littlelotti1

I keep feeling random twinges of pain in my side and back and I am pretty sore all over, but I usually get sore around this time of the month. 

snowflakes- Thanks, I have not been charting that long, but I have never had a chart that had a second rise like this.
I will keep sending lots and lots of baby dust your way!!! 

Those opks look beautiful!! Good luck! 

Cheryl- At least with my opks, my test lines got darker and darker before I ovulated, but only when the lines are the same darkness or the other line is darker than the control, does it mean you ovulated.


----------



## new wifey 83

thanks guys!im excited cos i got a really good OPK so happy :sex: to me!!


----------



## CherylC3

Im not OPK testing again. I'm on 8dpo and in a few days will n
Kno if I'm pg or not without using anymore OPKs to confuse me...xxx

Sounds promising littlelott I've had backache and twinges too x


----------



## Katikins612

Cheryl C -Im not sure why one day the OPKs are darker than the other, but if you already ovulated, no need to worry about using them. I hope its a lucky month for you!

Lotti - Your chart looks great. Keep those high temps going!

Snowflakes - Your temps only dropped slightly, and are still well above the cover line. Dont get down on yourself just yet!

Princess & New Wifey - Yayy for positive OPKs! Enjoy the :sex: fun!!

AFM, I am now almost 4 days late and am slightly worried. I had been bloated all weekend, now it has all gone away. I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. I meant to test again this morning, but actually remembered after I had already had my first morning pee. Figures!! Not really sure what to think. :wacko:


----------



## littlelotti1

pretty big temp drop this morning :( I bet that means af is going to visit today..grrr

Kati- I have heard of people taking up to a week past their expected period to get a BFP. I hope the next time you test, you get a lovely BFP :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Kati - I would test again today even if it isn't FMU. 4 days late!! FX!!

Lotti - Sorry about the temp drop.

Cheryl - Hooray for OPK coming up soon! 

Wifey - Hope you got your BD in last night with your great OPK! 

Sandoval - Where you hiding girl? Any symptoms yet?

AFM, my Progesterone levels this cycle came back as too low even with the Clomid and Prometrium this time. I'm super bummed out. I guess there will have to be some re-adjustment of my meds when I go to my appt next week. So based off that it's pretty safe to assume I'll be getting a BFN.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey snowflakes, I'm here! I really don't have ANY symptoms this month - nothing to report! I'm 8dpo now. Sorry to hear about your progesterone levels :hugs: I know it seems really crap now, but hopefully they now know what needs to be done and can get you on the correct medication to remedy this. Do you like your doctor ok and is he/she supportive?

Sometimes I feel quite guilty for being so focussed and fixated on having a baby when I've got other things to be thankful for. Reason I'm saying this, I was just watching a programme called 'The Undateables' which has people with different disabilities and disfigurements and their quest to find love. I actually became emotional listening to one guy with downs syndrome's story. Then I felt bad for not being grateful for what I've got. Aw well, put things into perspective for me at least!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yeah, but I think it's normal to be fixated. I think all of us on here are! To me, it is my sole biological reason for being on this Earth. And sometimes it can feel as though we're ungrateful for what we have got, but I'm sure we're not really.


----------



## littlelotti1

Af came :( No 2012 baby for me.... 
I want a baby soooo badly and I have so many fun ideas that I want to do with him and her. Songs I want to sing, books to read, cute party ideas and all and sometimes I am so terrified it won't ever happen for my dh and I. I don't know how you ladies stay strong month after month, but you are really helping me stay sane!

and thanks sandoval for some perspective. Sometimes I get terribly sad about not being able to get pregnant, but I have an amazing husband whom I love with all my heart! I am really lucky about that :)


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: littlelotti, so sorry about af. Your bfp will come. :hugs:


----------



## flou

Lottie sorry the dreaded witch showed! I know its really difficult to keep positive but you will get your bfp.

Sandoval - i know what you mean about keeping it in perspective. I am lucky to have found my soul mate who loves me for me. 

I have started to have signs of O so it should arrive on time, this saturday. Going to make sure we do plenty of bding!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey girls I'm out the :witch: showed her ugly face....:( so annoying maybe just needed my 1st af after my mc. Xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sorry Littlelottie and Cheryl

Littlelottie - that is so nice that you have planned all these lovely things! 

Cheryl - maybe you're right about needing AF after MC 

I'm still waiting - 4DPO and testing 29th if :witch: doesn't show x


----------



## CherylC3

Littlelott :hugs: bring on the may BFPs. Xxx
Hope U get ur BFP this month fingers x for u. Xx


----------



## littlelotti1

Cheryl, sorry!! I guess we are in the same boat now! Good luck next month!!

Good luck Flou with the bd this month!!

Hope, I hope this is your month! Lots of baby dust to you!!

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement! It helps soo much :) 

My husband made an appointment to get some testing done. The appointment is not until July, but they do blood tests and semen analysis, and then have a meeting where they discuss everything. I should go in and get tested too, but because the foreign language is difficult, I am kinda nervous. Last time I tried to talk to my ob/gyn she would not even answer my questions and rushed me in and out :/


----------



## Duke_123

hi ladies, congrats on BFPs and sorry to hear about the BFNs i also got one last week :( which means no 2012 baby for us :( i have just hit the 6 month mark aswell so a double blow for us.

Ladies with bfp after 6 months, how long did it take you and did you do anything differeant??x


----------



## CherylC3

I used OPKs after 6months and got my BFP 3wks later but I then sadly mc in march... So I'm on cd1 and will be using them this month. Xx


----------



## Duke_123

CherylC3 said:


> I used OPKs after 6months and got my BFP 3wks later but I then sadly mc in march... So I'm on cd1 and will be using them this month. Xx

Aww i am really sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Babydust for this month huni xxx


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Girls. To update, AF showed her nasty self today. 5 days late!! :growlmad: I am going to begin temping tomorrow..and try to get my head in the game for the next round. Also going to schedule DH for a SA when we return from vacation. Figure he can go first, then if all is good with him, I will make an appt with my physician to discuss next steps. 


Cheryl & Lotti - Sorry that AF showed for you girls :hugs:

Stay positive Cheryl. Although it was brief, you were able to concieve, and that is a wonderful thing!

Lotti - Sounds like you have a good plan for DH, although I'm sorry to hear about your experience at the dr's. I noticed you mentioned the language barrier between you and your OBGyn. Where are you located? They should provide you translation services.


For the rest of you ladies that are in the TWW, I praying for you and hope to see at least one new BFP this round!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thank you Katikins xx

I am in a weird place right now. the TWW is killing me! 1 minute I'm :thumbup:, the next I'm :nope:. And I don't think anything will make it better other than seeing :witch: or :bfp:. 

I have got some funny feelings in my abdomen - I can't even tell if I'm imagining them or not though. I feel like I'm going :wacko:!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Duke_123 said:


> hi ladies, congrats on BFPs and sorry to hear about the BFNs i also got one last week :( which means no 2012 baby for us :( i have just hit the 6 month mark aswell so a double blow for us.
> 
> Ladies with bfp after 6 months, how long did it take you and did you do anything differeant??x

I got mine after 8 months and the main thing I did differently was I exercised a lot more and focused on eating well... that took a bit of the focus off ttc and oddly enough I didn't use preseed that month.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, BFN for me today but I kinda expected it with my Progesterone levels being so low. So I go to the OBGYN next week for a new plan of action to get my levels raised to a good number. I stop the Prometrium today and if it happens like last month - AF will be here in 3 days or so.


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well. I'm sorry about AF hitting some of you! Mine just came today, so it's on to cycle 13 for me (month 10 on April 28). Maybe 13 will actually be lucky for once. The good news is, my cycles lengthened by a day and I'm now up to 25 days, which is much more normal for me. 

Hang in there and I'll keep praying for BFPs for all of us!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a while. Thought I would stop by and say hi! I'm so sorry for those of you who the witch got :af: I'm currently on CD 19 out of 30 cycle. I'm getting my progesterone levels checked on Monday since my doctor's office is closed on my actual cd 21. Hope you ladies are doing good!


----------



## aubergine

Hi, Just registered today. I'm 31 and in month 8 of ttc now so I feel your frustration. Don't know what I should or shouldn't be doing differently?!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi aubergine - I'm in month 7 so we're in similar circumstances.  

There are so many things you can do to enhance your chances! What are you doing ATM?


----------



## HopeforFuture

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a while. Thought I would stop by and say hi! I'm so sorry for those of you who the witch got :af: I'm currently on CD 19 out of 30 cycle. I'm getting my progesterone levels checked on Monday since my doctor's office is closed on my actual cd 21. Hope you ladies are doing good!

Hi Iluvredskins

I didn't realise we were on the same calendar day :happydance: - when are you looking to test?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I think I'm going to hold out for May 2nd but idk I might give in....when are you looking to test?


----------



## littlelotti1

katikins- I live in Germany and the doctors that "speak English" have worse English than my German. They do a fair amount of things differently here too, like peopledo not use prenatal vitamins.


----------



## HopeforFuture

IluvRedskins said:


> I think I'm going to hold out for May 2nd but idk I might give in....when are you looking to test?

I'm going to test 14DPO, on 29th x 

Do you have a long cycle as you are testing in early May?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm averaging about 30 day cycles! I'm on cycle 7 too!


----------



## HopeforFuture

IluvRedskins said:


> I'm averaging about 30 day cycles! I'm on cycle 7 too!

Yay! We can be in this together! 

I've just noticed your TTC Journey graphic. I can't believe how much you have spent on supplies! I bet I've spent that much too though mith prenatal vitamins and OPKs!!! This baby making is EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## flou

I think O has happened so into the tww! I normally find i dont feel so bad for the first week and then feel a little crazy during the second week. Fingers crossed it will happen this month. Babydust to all!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi Ladies, :wave: can I join you?

I'm currently in my 8th cycle TTC and never had a second line :nope:. 
We were NTNP since July 2011 and started actively TTC with temping and OPK's in August 2011. We got married almost a year ago and I really thought we would have our first baby by our first anniversary, but it seems we won't even have our first BFP by then :(. 
All of my hormone tests, ultrasounds and DH's SA have come back as healthy and normal and from my charts I seem to ovulate regularly every month, but nothing yet :cry:.
This cycle my OB gave me an rx for 50 mg. of clomid to start on CD 3-7 and I think I am about 10DPO but I'm not sure as I was out of town and didn't temp or use OPK's. I was sure a round of Clomid would give us the boost we needed but I just don't think we did it this cycle :nope:.

I just turned 34 in April and DH is 37 and neither of us has any children. All around me friends and family are announcing pregnancies and births and I just feel so left behind.

Sorry for the long post but I just never thought it would be this hard or take this long and I could definately use some buddies who are in the same boat!


:dust::dust: to all and f'xed we all get our BFP's soon!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey Babydreamer :wave: welcome to our group! My dh and I are also currently on cycle 8 ttc and it's definitely difficult to stay positive! On a positive though, all the ladies in this group have been ttc for 6 months or more and we have 8 bfp's, so it seems it just takes a little longer for some! 

I'm 12 dpo as of Sunday and still have no real symptoms this month :shrug:
I took an ic hpt this morning and really thought I could see a shadow of a line but I think it was more like an evap. I'll test tmr again just to make sure. Af due on Tuesday.

How are all you girls?


----------



## IluvRedskins

HopeforFuture said:


> Yay! We can be in this together!
> 
> I've just noticed your TTC Journey graphic. I can't believe how much you have spent on supplies! I bet I've spent that much too though mith prenatal vitamins and OPKs!!! This baby making is EXPENSIVE!!!

I've really reduced the amount we've been spending because I quit using opks after my December cycle when it showed that I had an LH surge and then my progesterone levels showed that I didn't ovulate at all! I've included all my Clomid rounds in there too because that's part of TTC. I Guess I've really spent more than that I've just not updated. I've spent $180 on Clomid alone. I've also quit POAS every few minutes when AF gets close. Oh well! 

Hopefully we will both get our BFPs soon and get to use that money on buying diapers!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks sandoval-star! F'xed our time is coming soon!


----------



## HopeforFuture

1babydreamer said:


> Hi Ladies, :wave: can I join you?
> 
> I'm currently in my 8th cycle TTC and never had a second line :nope:.
> We were NTNP since July 2011 and started actively TTC with temping and OPK's in August 2011. We got married almost a year ago and I really thought we would have our first baby by our first anniversary, but it seems we won't even have our first BFP by then :(.
> All of my hormone tests, ultrasounds and DH's SA have come back as healthy and normal and from my charts I seem to ovulate regularly every month, but nothing yet :cry:.
> This cycle my OB gave me an rx for 50 mg. of clomid to start on CD 3-7 and I think I am about 10DPO but I'm not sure as I was out of town and didn't temp or use OPK's. I was sure a round of Clomid would give us the boost we needed but I just don't think we did it this cycle :nope:.
> 
> I just turned 34 in April and DH is 37 and neither of us has any children. All around me friends and family are announcing pregnancies and births and I just feel so left behind.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I just never thought it would be this hard or take this long and I could definately use some buddies who are in the same boat!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust: to all and f'xed we all get our BFP's soon!!

Hi 1babydreamer - I get how you feel! I've not yet ever had a second line either after TTC for 7 months. I'm currently in the TWW and waiting to test (7 days to go). 

We wanted a summer 2012 baby late last year after being married for 18 months and thought TTC would be easy - we were very wrong with that one!

You are lucky that all of your tests have come back OK - I haven't approached my doctor yet about TTC and simply don't know whether there is a problem or not. 

I feel as you do about being left behind. I went to see my friend who had her 3rd child in December and she was chatting to me about people we went to school with. All of them had at least 1 child! It made me worry. I have other friends who are WTTC and plan to have babies in 2013. I am really scared that they will overtake me and I will be left as the only one without a child. 

I never dreamed TTC would take so long! I know there are lots of ladies out there who've been trying for far longer, but both DH and I come from families where TTC has been achieved easily. Our families don't understand how we feel or why we are experiencing this. The looks of pity on their faces kill me. 

We are all in this together and WILL get there! 

Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## littlelotti1

Hope- You pretty much said exactly what I feel! Thanks so much ladies on this forum for helping each other, it helps me to not feel alone :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Baby Dreamer! I too feel left behind. Boo. 

Sandoval - Did you test again today. I can't wait to hear!

Hope - I never dreamed it would take this long as well!! And be so expensive. We are almost up to $1,000 already with all the supplies and most pricey are my Dr. visits.

AFM, my temp is way down this AM so AF should be visiting sometime today. Onto another cycle. Trying to stay positive as my 1 year mark is slowing creeping up closer and closer. I go back to the OBGYN this week for another Clomid check and hopefully will get a new plan of action for another cycle with Low Progesterone.


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Girls, 

Hope the weekend is treating you nicely. 

Welcome babydreamer! I understand how difficult it is, especially with everyone around us announcing pregnancies. Many of my close friends are pregnant, and I have a long list of babyshowers this summer. It's a bittersweet feeling to say the least. As you can tell, some of us girls just take a little longer than the "average", so our time will come. Stay positive!

Sandoval - I am anxiously waiting to hear your test results. I hope its your lucky month!!

Snowflakes - Hope your dr's appointment goes well this week. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Just got AF - onto month 8 now. This is sad :cry:


----------



## sandoval_star

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday... it was defo an evap, tested yesterday and bfn. Also, looks like the beginning of spotting today - right on time :cry:

Oh well, onto cycle 9!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry Sandoval for the evap and spotting.

AFM, AF never showed yesterday so I thought she'd be here with FMU - well she is still a no show but my temps are way low. I have no idea what is going on with me. Ugh. My body hates me - I swear. I just want her to show so I can move onto another cycle and start planning. So annoying.


----------



## honestlinzel

Hi ladies! I am new and looking for some support. A friend told me that joining a forum was a good idea for that. I don't have many close friends, and the ones that I do have already have kids or have no problem having kids. bah.

anyways, I have been actively TTC for a LOOOOOOOOOONG time now. I would say up to 3 years. I have tried different methods, and have only had a false pregnancy. 

A friend of mine told me last night that she is pregnant and I am happy for her, I swear... but I guess it just makes me really sad at the same time. I don't know.


----------



## flou

honestlinzel said:


> Hi ladies! I am new and looking for some support. A friend told me that joining a forum was a good idea for that. I don't have many close friends, and the ones that I do have already have kids or have no problem having kids. bah.
> 
> anyways, I have been actively TTC for a LOOOOOOOOOONG time now. I would say up to 3 years. I have tried different methods, and have only had a false pregnancy.
> 
> A friend of mine told me last night that she is pregnant and I am happy for her, I swear... but I guess it just makes me really sad at the same time. I don't know.

Welcome. Its definitely a good idea to join in here. Its nice to chat with others who understand what you are going through. M.y DH and I have been ttc for a year now without any sucess so far. I am currently 3dpo so got all my fingers crossed for this month! Until a year ago i didnt realise how hard ttc would be and how it feels to get bfn month after month. I try to stay as positive as i can and hope it will be my time soon.

My bf already has a 3 yr old and i knew at the start of this year she ws planning number 2. I knew she would conceive before me. She got pg straight away the first time. I wasdreading how i would feel when she got pg. She announced she is expecting number 2 in october and i am happy for her but at the same time i wish i was pg. She doesnt know the probs we are having. We havent told anyone we are ttc, however because we have been married for 2 years everyone keeps asking us when are we going to have kids. This normally upsets me. If only they knew!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! :flower: It's comforting knowing we're ot alone with the struggles of TTC. I too seem to be the only one in my family struggling with this. My older sister has two beautiful boys and had no trouble getting pregnant, my mom had four children with no problem, even two of my cousins got pregnant accidentally! My sister in law just had her first and had only just decided to start trying when she learned she was pregnant! 
All my freinds with children or newly pregnant just keep asking when we're going to have one and the ones who know we're trying and struggling just feel sorry for us which is hard. It just makes me feel like a broken woman :cry:. 

Today I am 12 DPO and last night I had a very vivid dream the I found out I was pregnant! It was so real and when I woke up I just felt so sad. I'm expecting AF to show her face in 3 days time so at least I can get on with a new cycle, get my HSG done and start my second round of clomid. I know it will happen and I'm just feeling super hormonal at the moment!

Thanks for the support ladies and I know we will all get there!!
:dust: to all and f'xed!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

sandoval_star said:


> Didn't get a chance to post yesterday... it was defo an evap, tested yesterday and bfn. Also, looks like the beginning of spotting today - right on time :cry:
> 
> Oh well, onto cycle 9!

:hugs: I'm so sorry Hun. I know it stinks! I will be right there with you on my 9th cycle TTC in a few days time. We can get through the waiting together :flower: Just think, every cycle we up our odds!! They say it takes the average couple one year to concieve their first! :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just got AF - onto month 8 now. This is sad :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

hello to all the newbies!! so sorry sandoval big :hugs: to you xx


----------



## new wifey 83

will prob be getting a :bfn: myself couldnt bed the last 3 nights we both had tummy bug :cry:


----------



## new wifey 83

sorry ella :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks girls, you are all so great :flower:
Af hasn't made her full appearance yet, dragging it out until tomorrow as usual. I worked nightshift last night and when I got home I burst into tears (think it was a mixture of tiredness and the realisation that cycle 8 was out). Dh was so good, said all the right things and I felt much better after I got it out. Babydreamer, I feel the same as you - deep down I know it will happen, it's just so hard waiting.

Right, all you ladies in the tww - good luck!! Let us know about all symptoms xx


----------



## CDReed517

flou said:


> honestlinzel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new and looking for some support. A friend told me that joining a forum was a good idea for that. I don't have many close friends, and the ones that I do have already have kids or have no problem having kids. bah.
> 
> anyways, I have been actively TTC for a LOOOOOOOOOONG time now. I would say up to 3 years. I have tried different methods, and have only had a false pregnancy.
> 
> A friend of mine told me last night that she is pregnant and I am happy for her, I swear... but I guess it just makes me really sad at the same time. I don't know.
> 
> Welcome. Its definitely a good idea to join in here. Its nice to chat with others who understand what you are going through. M.y DH and I have been ttc for a year now without any sucess so far. I am currently 3dpo so got all my fingers crossed for this month! Until a year ago i didnt realise how hard ttc would be and how it feels to get bfn month after month. I try to stay as positive as i can and hope it will be my time soon.
> 
> My bf already has a 3 yr old and i knew at the start of this year she ws planning number 2. I knew she would conceive before me. She got pg straight away the first time. I wasdreading how i would feel when she got pg. She announced she is expecting number 2 in october and i am happy for her but at the same time i wish i was pg. She doesnt know the probs we are having. We havent told anyone we are ttc, however because we have been married for 2 years everyone keeps asking us when are we going to have kids. This normally upsets me. If only they knew!Click to expand...


Honest - I am new as well. I read your post and felt sympathy as well as complete understanding. My co-worker who also happens to be a friend just announced that she is pregnant. My sister-in-law who only ever whines when she is pregnant is pregnant with her second. And I know two people who are trying and I fear will beat me to the punch. On Friday at work I unexpectedly burst into tears. I've been trying to be strong, but you can only put on a strong face for so long (even to yourself).

Flou - I am also on 3dpo! Maybe this month we'll find out good news at the same time!! My DH and I have been talking about trying for such a long time and I tried to get us trying sooner, I was hoping for a 2012 baby, but he (like a lot of men) had the mindset that we would get pregnant immediately. He just recently told me I was right and we should've started trying sooner (I guess it's always nice to hear "You were right", right?) I am also sick of being asked, "When will you have a baby?". Why do people have to ask that?

We are only on month 7 ttc, so not as long as either of you, however, I feel as though I have been ready and waiting for years... just needed the DH to give the green light. I feared it wouldn't happen for us right away. But everyone around us is getting it within their first two tries.


----------



## honestlinzel

I am trying to learn all of the forum lingo and it is hard! haah


----------



## CDReed517

If you're wondering about DH - I just learned this one! It means Darling Husband


----------



## honestlinzel

Thanks! We need to make a key and list them all. ;) haha Or maybe I will catch on after a bit.


----------



## HopeforFuture

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks girls, you are all so great :flower:
> Af hasn't made her full appearance yet, dragging it out until tomorrow as usual. I worked nightshift last night and when I got home I burst into tears (think it was a mixture of tiredness and the realisation that cycle 8 was out). Dh was so good, said all the right things and I felt much better after I got it out. Babydreamer, I feel the same as you - deep down I know it will happen, it's just so hard waiting.
> 
> Right, all you ladies in the tww - good luck!! Let us know about all symptoms xx

9DPO and no symptoms as yet... I fear I may be out this month because of a lack of symptoms. Testing on Saturday/Sunday so will keep you posted...


----------



## flou

Sandoval - sorry the spotting has started. Remember your not out until AF actually begins! 

Hope - some people dont get any symptoms until their missed period so it could still happen.

Cdreed - lets hope this is a good month for both of us. Fingers crossed for bfps!

I have had some strange post O symptoms. On 2dpo and 3dpo i had the odd twinge which felt like period pains but very mild and today 4dpo i have had watery discharge like what i get when AF is nearly due. As its too early for implantation and AF i have no clue as to what this is? Any ideas?


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry flou I don't kno wot tht cud be...
Cd3 her.... this month I wil get my BFP and it will stick this time ... Let's hope we all get them ladies :dust:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yes indeedy Cheryl! Very best of luck to everybody. I can honestly say that the nicest group of ladies I've spoken with is in this thread. Everyone is so supportive. You all deserve your BFPs!!! xxx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! 

Thought I would update y'all! I got my progesterone levels back from Monday's test! They were a whopping 32.5!!!! So ecstatic! That's the highest it's ever been! Of course I have my hopes up now! I have 7 days until AF supposed to be here, fingers crossed that she doesn't come!


----------



## SignoraL

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Thought I would update y'all! I got my progesterone levels back from Monday's test! They were a whopping 32.5!!!! So ecstatic! That's the highest it's ever been! Of course I have my hopes up now! I have 7 days until AF supposed to be here, fingers crossed that she doesn't come!

Congrats, Redskins!!! FX-ed for you! And sorry, got your note back, but I've been swamped. I hope this is it for you, though!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome new girls!! 

Redskins - Totally jealous of your high progesterone!!

Flou - Sorry I can't help. Maybe just a weird body thing ya know?!

Sandoval - Did the witch get you? Have you tested?

AFM, AF got me yesterday. Boo!! I have my appt tomorrow to go over a new plan of action as the Clomid and Prometrium didn't raise my Progesterone to an acceptable number last cycle. I am honestly hoping he'll just raise the Clomid dose up a notch. I'm not sure what else we can do....


----------



## sandoval_star

Af got me this morning snowflakes, but as I'd got my cry out on Monday I was ok about it. Sorry to hear af visited you too :hugs: 

Redskins - best of luck, this could be your month!! 

Cheryl, love the positivity! This is totally our month :hugs:

HopeforFuture - good luck for testing at the weekend! Oh, and this is definitely the best thread - love the girls on here! :flower:


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Girls, 

Sandoval & Snowflakes - so sorry AF got you girls this month. I know how hard it is to keep going through this month after month, but stay positive, our time will come! Good luck snowflakes at your Drs appointment. Maybe just a little tweaking on the meds and you will see some results. 

Cheryl - Love your positive attitude. :)

Hope & Redskins - Keep us posted. No symptoms are ok. Your not out until AF shows. I hope its your lucky month!!

Signora - Nice to see you again! How are things? Are you still doing the accupuncture? If so, I would love to hear more about how its going. 

Flou - Not exactly sure what your symptoms are, but it sounds its possible that you ovulated later than you thought. Do you temp? I usually get pains, and some watery disch around the time of ovulation. Either way, I hope its a good sign!

AFM, I am 2 days away from vaca and will likely ovulate somewhere near the end of my trip. I'm looking forward to some rest and relaxation and hope its just what I need to get help get that BFP.


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry af got u ladies next month it is then... Your close to me now I'm on cd4 and it's dragging in cant wait to get trying again..... :hugs:

Redskins and hopeforfuture...I'm really hoping it'll be a BFP for u girls.xx


----------



## lpjkp

I can officially join this group seeing as we are on our 6th cycle of TTC now...currently CD4 so trying to remain optimistic again and full of hope that we'll get the results we want...I'm pretty sure my body is still adjusting to coming off BC though (Smear test and ultrasound showed up normal) so it's just a waiting game for us!!

Started temping for the first time this month and, so far, am pretty impressed that my body can stay near enough the same temperature every morning when I wake...I find it strangely fascinating! Also using OPK's, preseed and SMEP this month, so fingers crossed! We've both also finally decided to get fit (We are both a "normal" weight but could be more active)and eat more healthily (With conception vitamins for both of us)...hopefully it will all pay off and, if it doesn't for a while, at least we'll feel better for it! :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

lpjkp said:


> I can officially join this group seeing as we are on our 6th cycle of TTC now...currently CD4 so trying to remain optimistic again and full of hope that we'll get the results we want...I'm pretty sure my body is still adjusting to coming off BC though (Smear test and ultrasound showed up normal) so it's just a waiting game for us!!
> 
> Started temping for the first time this month and, so far, am pretty impressed that my body can stay near enough the same temperature every morning when I wake...I find it strangely fascinating! Also using OPK's, preseed and SMEP this month, so fingers crossed! We've both also finally decided to get fit (We are both a "normal" weight but could be more active)and eat more healthily (With conception vitamins for both of us)...hopefully it will all pay off and, if it doesn't for a while, at least we'll feel better for it! :)

Welcome to our group! It's great that you have such a positive attitide!

I'm currently on cycle 7, anticipating a :bfp: or :witch: on Saturday or Sunday.

We, like you, used Preseed, OPKs and SMEP in our 7th cycle and started eating REALLY healthily and exercising. I think the 6 month mark gave us a kick up the backside! I will let you know if all that worked in 2 days time! x


----------



## dancing P

Hey guys would it be ok if i joined? the witch got me again this morning, we are on out 7 month of trying every month is so disheartening! :(


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi dancing P and lpjkp! :wave: Welcome to the group girls. What are you planning on doing this cycle? Dh and I are now moving into cycle 9, and this month we'll be using the cbfm, preseed, oil of evening primrose before ovulation, and conception vits. It's an expensive game this ttc!!


----------



## dancing P

Hey sandoval :wave: thanks for letting me in :) this month were are going to try the SMEP, i was going to do it this month but my OV kits didnt show up in time so now i am prepared!


----------



## lpjkp

HopeforFuture- We've definitely given ourselves a kick up the backside!! Myself and my DH are only 22 this year so we considered that we're fit, young and healthy enough to have conceived a lot sooner than it has taken so far! We kind of fumbled through the first couple of months just expecting it to happen and realised it's not that simple...it's been very disheartening for us recently too with one friend now 8 weeks pregnant (Turns out she conceived in her 1st cycle because her hubby happened to be home during her fertile week...how jammy is that?) and two friends have given birth in the last couple of days...we want it to be our turn so badly, but we've only even seen BFN!

Sandoval_star- we've really decided to step it up this cycle and really "try"! We've started some healthy eating (Which, so far, I'm actually loving- lovely salads and cous cous and all that healthy rabbit food that I didn't know existed !), we've been taking some his 'n' hers pregnacare conception vitamins to help make his spermies and my little baby nest and eggs more ready, I've been charting for the first time as well as OPKs (Which is giving me something to look forward to each day and helps the days of my cycle go by!) and we're going to use pre-seed (This one is a secret between me and yourselves...the hubby doesn't have a clue because he'd have gone mad at me spending so much money..hehe!)...more than anything, we're going to try and keep our heads up and keep smiling and just try and remember that we are still entitled to be 1-year old newlyweds and have fun, which will hopefully speed the process along a little!


----------



## 1babydreamer

So I'm out :cry:. Started spotting this morning and the witch will be here by the end of the day.

Onto May and cycel 9 TTC!!

Welcome new ladies and best of luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## sandoval_star

Sorry 1babydreamer :hugs: 
9 is my lucky number so maybe it will bring :bfp:'s for both of us!! Cycle 9 here we come! :flower:


----------



## HopeforFuture

lpjkp said:


> HopeforFuture- We've definitely given ourselves a kick up the backside!! Myself and my DH are only 22 this year so we considered that we're fit, young and healthy enough to have conceived a lot sooner than it has taken so far! We kind of fumbled through the first couple of months just expecting it to happen and realised it's not that simple...it's been very disheartening for us recently too with one friend now 8 weeks pregnant (Turns out she conceived in her 1st cycle because her hubby happened to be home during her fertile week...how jammy is that?) and two friends have given birth in the last couple of days...we want it to be our turn so badly, but we've only even seen BFN!
> 
> Sandoval_star- we've really decided to step it up this cycle and really "try"! We've started some healthy eating (Which, so far, I'm actually loving- lovely salads and cous cous and all that healthy rabbit food that I didn't know existed !), we've been taking some his 'n' hers pregnacare conception vitamins to help make his spermies and my little baby nest and eggs more ready, I've been charting for the first time as well as OPKs (Which is giving me something to look forward to each day and helps the days of my cycle go by!) and we're going to use pre-seed (This one is a secret between me and yourselves...the hubby doesn't have a clue because he'd have gone mad at me spending so much money..hehe!)...more than anything, we're going to try and keep our heads up and keep smiling and just try and remember that we are still entitled to be 1-year old newlyweds and have fun, which will hopefully speed the process along a little!

I know how you feel! We're not quite as young as you (I'm 26, DH is 33), but we thought we were young enough for this to be easy! How wrong we were! We tried really hard for years to prevent pregnancy (!) whilst we enjoyed our life as just the two of us - now I really regret not starting sooner! Luckily I have no pregnant friends but one of my best friends had her baby in December and I'm sad to say that I only just plucked up the courage last week to visit them both because I have been so down about the situation.

I too am loving my new healthy eating habit - I feel much more alert and happy.

Right - girls who chart - I do not chart at present because I thought it might be a bit 'obsessive' on top of everything else we're trying. :wacko: How valuable do you find it and would you recommend? I am worried about temping first thing in the morn and whether it would work for me or not. I have a really weak bladder and have to get up in the middle of the night to pee most nights. I also have a tendency to wake before my alarm and lie there. Would either or these things affect temping?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

HopeforFuture said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture- We've definitely given ourselves a kick up the backside!! Myself and my DH are only 22 this year so we considered that we're fit, young and healthy enough to have conceived a lot sooner than it has taken so far! We kind of fumbled through the first couple of months just expecting it to happen and realised it's not that simple...it's been very disheartening for us recently too with one friend now 8 weeks pregnant (Turns out she conceived in her 1st cycle because her hubby happened to be home during her fertile week...how jammy is that?) and two friends have given birth in the last couple of days...we want it to be our turn so badly, but we've only even seen BFN!
> 
> Sandoval_star- we've really decided to step it up this cycle and really "try"! We've started some healthy eating (Which, so far, I'm actually loving- lovely salads and cous cous and all that healthy rabbit food that I didn't know existed !), we've been taking some his 'n' hers pregnacare conception vitamins to help make his spermies and my little baby nest and eggs more ready, I've been charting for the first time as well as OPKs (Which is giving me something to look forward to each day and helps the days of my cycle go by!) and we're going to use pre-seed (This one is a secret between me and yourselves...the hubby doesn't have a clue because he'd have gone mad at me spending so much money..hehe!)...more than anything, we're going to try and keep our heads up and keep smiling and just try and remember that we are still entitled to be 1-year old newlyweds and have fun, which will hopefully speed the process along a little!
> 
> I know how you feel! We're not quite as young as you (I'm 26, DH is 33), but we thought we were young enough for this to be easy! How wrong we were! We tried really hard for years to prevent pregnancy (!) whilst we enjoyed our life as just the two of us - now I really regret not starting sooner! Luckily I have no pregnant friends but one of my best friends had her baby in December and I'm sad to say that I only just plucked up the courage last week to visit them both because I have been so down about the situation.
> 
> I too am loving my new healthy eating habit - I feel much more alert and happy.
> 
> Right - girls who chart - I do not chart at present because I thought it might be a bit 'obsessive' on top of everything else we're trying. :wacko: How valuable do you find it and would you recommend? I am worried about temping first thing in the morn and whether it would work for me or not. I have a really weak bladder and have to get up in the middle of the night to pee most nights. I also have a tendency to wake before my alarm and lie there. Would either or these things affect temping?Click to expand...

I charted for a few months. I stopped because I was having trouble staying asleep for enough hours, and like you said, I wake up before my alarm and lie there. I think it was starting to affect my temps. Also when I had my chemical my temp didn't rise after the BFP and I got nervous - I was right to be - it was a chemical, but still - I thought it's not worth it to be so nervous and analysing every temp.

Now when I think it's around the time when I'm ovulating (EWCM, and positive OPK) I take my temp when I wake up for a few days, or just take it after I think I ovulated to confirm ovulation. I charted long enough to know roughly what my post ovulation temps are. Last month I managed to pinpoint it like that without being to stressed.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I was hoping to join you all. I am now moving into month 6, (only cycle 5). We started in December. I'm hoping that I will find strength from others as I seemed to really take a hit this month emotionally to the arrival of AF. 

Main difference this month I will be lowering my caffeine intake. It will be third month of charting and SMEPing, second month with preseed and grapefruit juice and have been doing plenty of vitamins all along. 

I had a funny feeling it might take me a while to get pregnant, I didn't anticipate how much it would hurt month after month.

:hugs: and :kiss: to all the strong women here waiting for those magical 2 lines :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi to all the new girls, and sorry to all those who AF got :(

I'm going to be hitting the one year mark this cycle :(. Currently CD23 and expecting my positive ovulation test tomorrow (was almost there today)...then onto the tww. I'm vaguely temping this month around ovulation time in the hope it will tell me if I am actually ovulating. Does anyone know if you get the rise after ovulation, does that mean you definitely ovulated or is it just another sign that you could have ovulated (like positive ovulation tests don't confirm ovulation)?

Not feeling very positive this month, just feels like it's never going to happen :( How is everyone else doing? Anyone else about to ovulate?


----------



## Katikins612

Welcome new girls!! I hope your stay with our group is a short one! 

Babydreamer, so sorry to hear about AF. :hugs: I am also headed to cycle #9. As heartbreaking as this is, I think we are all going to be awesome parents because we will appreciate our babies so much more, knowing what a journey it was to have them.

Hope - I don't currently chart, but when I did, I noticed that my temps were higher if I did not get a good night sleep. The longer you are awake, the higher your temps go. Best thing to do is take it as soon as you wake up, with as little movement as possible. 


Mrs. B - You will see a temp shift after ovulation. You want to look at overall pattern, pre-ovulation will definitly be lower than post. Try using FertilityFriend.com. It will draw crosshairs when you have ovulated. Also, its best to temp for the good part of the month, and not only ovulation time to see a clear pattern. I wish you lots of luck!

I'm off to Jamaica tomorrow! Definitly a much needed getaway. Hopefully when I return one or more of you lovely ladies will have gotten a BFP!


----------



## dancing P

i am the same as you onebump i thought it might take a while but i didnt know it was going to be this hard emotionally! 
Well this is another month and i am hoping and praying we all get our BFP!!! let May be the month! x:)


----------



## HopeforFuture

New girlies - I get ya - I can't believe what an emotional wreck I have become in the last week before BFP/AF. I am definitely not the person I was before TTC. I am sad today for no reason at all.

Thanks for the responses on charting - I think I'm gonna leave it for now as I don't think it will do me any good. I reckon it will stress me out!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome new girls! 

Kati - Have fun in Jamaica Mon! So Jelly!

Mrs.B - Sorry about 1 yr mark. I'm not too far behind ya.

Hope - I am a huge planner. I love to plan everything. So for me I LOVE charting. I wish I did it years ago and just never used BCP. It honestly makes me more calm by charting. I think I'd go nuts not charting and not knowing if I was really OVing. OPK's aren't a def - you can get a surge and still not OV. So I feel like I have more control. I also would have never of known that I have a Progesterone issue if I didn't chart. 

Sorry about AF dreamer & dancing.

AFM, OBGYN upped my Clomid dose for this month. FX for a raise in Progesterone and a BFP!! Trying to stay positive as much as I can this cycle. I also went for a nice run last night which I haven't done in forever. Sore today but it felt great.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thanks Snowflakes - I also plan everything and like feeling in control. I'm just not sure I would be able to temp due to issues outlined in one of my previous posts. I may give it a whirl on a couple of months if there's still no BFP - like you said - it would be great to know whether or not In actually O and to check progesterone levels.

Do you get Mittelschmerz when you O? I get very obvious Mittelschmerz - I was wondering if you had ever got a positive OPK and Mittelschmerz and yet your chart told you you hadn't Od. Anyone ever had that?


----------



## littlelotti1

Kati- Have fun in Jamaica! 

I am going to be out of town for a few weeks too! I hope when I come back, all you ladies have your BFP's :D


----------



## flou

Hi ladies. Im 8dpo and i had cramping yesterday which was strong enough to wake me up. I have had a small amount of red/brown spotting today and now the crampa have stopped. My boobs hurt and i have lower back ache but im still a week from AF. It could be implantation - fingers crossed! I have had these symptoms before and got bfn. Babydust to all!


----------



## CherylC3

Flou it def sound like implantation that's wot I had before I got my BFP xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds good Flou! FX for you hun!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I have been cramped up on and off today, I think AF will be here tomorrow. I was hoping this would be my month but i guess not


----------



## HopeforFuture

Me neither Pnutsprincess - I'm out for this cycle as of yesterday. When is :witch: gonna get that I don't wanna play 'tig' anymore???!!!


----------



## dancing P

Ah sorry hopeforfuture! i hate the witch!! i am currently on CD6 and feeling very hopefuly for this month!! i hope we all get our BFPs!


----------



## CherylC3

Cd8 here ant hope I o by the end of the week I will get my rainbow baby in may I hope....xx


----------



## new wifey 83

ok im having a freak attack just did a FRER and very faint line within 5 mins is it an evap??


----------



## snowflakes120

new wifey 83 said:


> ok im having a freak attack just did a FRER and very faint line within 5 mins is it an evap??

Does it have pink color or does it look gray? What do the directions say? - Some tests are valid for 10 minutes and others shorter like 5 minutes. 

It might just be the beginning stages or a BFP and a little early to get a bright line as you are only 9dpo! My FX are so crossed for you!


----------



## meyko

I am 13 days late, my period was suppose to start April 17, my last period was march 20 and i always start two weeks after i ovulate. I should have ovulated on April 3 and had sex two days before, day of, and day after... we are TTC!!! i took a pregnancy test april 14 before i was suppose to start my period and got a faint positive so faint i think i was the onloy one who could see it, whishful thinking i was gueesing, i then took another one on April 16 the day before my missed period and it was a faint line, the line was faint but def was there... husband said to take a test in a week and then see if it got darker, i couldnt wait a week and i took on the 19th two days after my missed period and it said negative, about day 4 after missed period April 21 started spotting/dishagre light brown, not even enough for a panty liner, only when i wipe so i took a digital test it said not pregnant... whats going on am i pregnant??? i still have not started my period, i am 13 days late and have no symptoms of starting my period. I am 21 years old btw and i was pregnant when i was 18 but didnt find out i was pregnant until i was three months along, i had missed my period then but it was summer and didnt realize it until it hit 3 months i then had every symptom in the book of pregnancy.. i called my doctor and i have a blood test tday after work so hoping tat gives me apositive but she said ill have to wait 3 days for my results, is it maybe i dont have high enough level of hcg to show up on a home test?? do u think im pregnant???


----------



## new wifey 83

snowflakes120 said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> ok im having a freak attack just did a FRER and very faint line within 5 mins is it an evap??
> 
> Does it have pink color or does it look gray? What do the directions say? - Some tests are valid for 10 minutes and others shorter like 5 minutes.
> 
> It might just be the beginning stages or a BFP and a little early to get a bright line as you are only 9dpo! My FX are so crossed for you!Click to expand...

its pink faint but pink


----------



## LuluSS

new wifey 83 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> ok im having a freak attack just did a FRER and very faint line within 5 mins is it an evap??
> 
> Does it have pink color or does it look gray? What do the directions say? - Some tests are valid for 10 minutes and others shorter like 5 minutes.
> 
> It might just be the beginning stages or a BFP and a little early to get a bright line as you are only 9dpo! My FX are so crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> its pink faint but pinkClick to expand...

That should be a BFP!!!!

For me, at 9DPO I got a super faint line after the 5 minutes. Then at 10DPO, I got a really faint line exactly at 5 minutes. Test again tomorrow morning and if there is still a line then get a digital!!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## flou

meyko said:


> I am 13 days late, my period was suppose to start April 17, my last period was march 20 and i always start two weeks after i ovulate. I should have ovulated on April 3 and had sex two days before, day of, and day after... we are TTC!!! i took a pregnancy test april 14 before i was suppose to start my period and got a faint positive so faint i think i was the onloy one who could see it, whishful thinking i was gueesing, i then took another one on April 16 the day before my missed period and it was a faint line, the line was faint but def was there... husband said to take a test in a week and then see if it got darker, i couldnt wait a week and i took on the 19th two days after my missed period and it said negative, about day 4 after missed period April 21 started spotting/dishagre light brown, not even enough for a panty liner, only when i wipe so i took a digital test it said not pregnant... whats going on am i pregnant??? i still have not started my period, i am 13 days late and have no symptoms of starting my period. I am 21 years old btw and i was pregnant when i was 18 but didnt find out i was pregnant until i was three months along, i had missed my period then but it was summer and didnt realize it until it hit 3 months i then had every symptom in the book of pregnancy.. i called my doctor and i have a blood test tday after work so hoping tat gives me apositive but she said ill have to wait 3 days for my results, is it maybe i dont have high enough level of hcg to show up on a home test?? do u think im pregnant???

You could be pg. I would go to the docs and get a blood test done. Good luck!


----------



## flou

new wifey 83 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> ok im having a freak attack just did a FRER and very faint line within 5 mins is it an evap??
> 
> Does it have pink color or does it look gray? What do the directions say? - Some tests are valid for 10 minutes and others shorter like 5 minutes.
> It might just be the beginning stages or a BFP and a little early to get a bright line as you are only 9dpo! My FX are so crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> its pink faint but pinkClick to expand...

Fxd for you! Good luck, it def sounds promising xxx


----------



## new wifey 83

oh im so scared its not real


----------



## sandoval_star

Fingers crossed this is your :bfp: new wifey!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## meyko

flou thanks! i ahve a blood test today at 430 but doc said i wont get the results for 3 days just trying to see what everyone else thought going crazy waiting


----------



## Mrs B.

Fingers crossed for you new wifey!! Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## new wifey 83

i will test in the morn this is so scary havent stopped shaking all evening!


----------



## snowflakes120

New Wifey - Hooray for faint but pink line! I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! Your not going to be able to sleep tonight! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

oh new wifey, I am rooting for you. Hope you get some sleep ;) :flower:


----------



## new wifey 83

thanks guys i wish i cud post a pic to see what ye think!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm out! The witch showed up today. I'm on cycle 8 now and unfortunately have maxed out my clomid rounds so this one will be clomid free. I have an appointment Wednesday to set up my RE appointment. Please pray for us as we start what seems to be a very long, tiresome journey!


----------



## sugaplumx27

Hey ladies its been so long since i posted here and unfortunately lost touch with some nice ladies but i wanted to leave a quick story to pass on some hope to those who feel like giving up. Me and my boyfriend had been ttc for 7 months when i just gave up trying. I still tracked my periods but had lost all hope we'd ever get pregnant and we had tried everyyyythingggg. I still tried to keep track of ovulation but af seemed to be coming on no set schedule. I was exhausted from peeing on sticks for nearly 2 weeks every month just in case only to get bfn after bfn after bfn, and more miserably when the store was sold out of any kind of pink dye tests and hesitantly taking home a blue dye and getting false positives on them every. Single. Time. 

Well today i was at the dollar store and just for kicks since it had been awhile full well knowing it was probably too soon to even get a real positive(self calculated anywhere from 4-9you dpo) i asked the lady at the counter to throw the double pack in...why not. I headed back to work, ate lunch and continued about my day completely forgetting i stuffed a test into my waist band until i pulled them down to pee! So i took it, watched as the (unfortunate) blue dye went across the window and as it cleared within seconds there it was....a solid but very light blue cross. Of course my reaction was neutral, this tests is a fully loaded dirty diaper. Why dont they discontinue these when all they do is give false hope and waste my money. However i couldnt remember my other false pos showing up that quick so an hour later i took the other. Same thing. Now im just irritated. After work i stopped by the store and grabbed a pink dye frer. Suppppper light but right away a pink line. Im imagining it AND there is zero toilet paper!!! So ran to walmart, grabbed a digi...much less sensitive so this will at least calm me down till i go to the doctors. But sure enough, after just a minute it was there. "Pregnant" and yet im still in disbelief.

It doesnt always "just happen" it wont alwaya work if you "stop trying so hard" you can never do enough things after trying so long. All you need is to have faith, that you should never give up. Its a hard journey. 

For me i believe it was fate, me and my bf were both born in january and wed always joked that we absolutely had to have a january baby when we had kids. And now....were gonna get that january baby:)happy


----------



## trgirl308

Congrts Sugaplum! That is great news! Have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## new wifey 83

ok faint positive on ic this morn and vv faint line on boots own brand??FRER is the clearest so far


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks for your story sugaplum, hope you have a great pregnancy!

Oh, new wifey this is sounding so good!! I'd wait until this evening and do another frer, good luck xx


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks for your story sugaplum, hope you have a great pregnancy!
> 
> Oh, new wifey this is sounding so good!! I'd wait until this evening and do another frer, good luck xx

im so scared!want it to be true so badly!


----------



## new wifey 83

congrats sugaplum! xx


----------



## CherylC3

New wifey I think it's defo a BFP, congrats sugarplum...xx

Cd9 here for me and going to start my OPKs today.x


----------



## MommyDream

Congrats Sugarplum and new wifey!! I hope you have a BFP new wifey!!

It's been A long time since I've posted in this thread as well. I'm not on my 8th cycle (9th month) ttc. I'm trying clomid for the second time this cycle. Last cycle was a bust because I ovulated too early and didn't bd. doh!

Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Sugarplum!! Wonderful news! Hooray!

New Wifey - I really think these are the starts to some great dark lines in a few days once the HCG builds up a bit! I am so excited for you. 

Now girls.... Share your secrets! What did you do different this month?


----------



## flou

Congratulations sugarplum and new wifey it looks like a bfp - i hope you get a darker line very soon.

Its 11dpo for me and the cramping has all stopped, haven't had any since the weekend. Oddly my boobs aren't as painful and they normally really hurt from 7dpo up to AF. I am feeling v.tired and quite emotional but that could be just pms. Im too scared to test yet!


----------



## new wifey 83

hey guys yes its a:bfp: :happydance: cant believe it got a digital and PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!also did another FRER today and line is darker went to my doc this evening and he did my bloods!so excited but so scared still feel like af could come


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats new wifey and sugaplum!!!! H&H 9 months to you both!! xx


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats new wifey! Don't worry, I am 7 weeks now and it still feels like AF will come, sometimes! It is annoying. Anyways, H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## new wifey 83

LuluSS said:


> Congrats new wifey! Don't worry, I am 7 weeks now and it still feels like AF will come, sometimes! It is annoying. Anyways, H&H 9 months to you!

aw thanks LULU ya its crazy scary but so exciting!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw congratulations ladies.

I am excited for you :) 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## flou

Congratulations new wifey!


----------



## new wifey 83

snowflakes120 said:


> Congrats Sugarplum!! Wonderful news! Hooray!
> 
> New Wifey - I really think these are the starts to some great dark lines in a few days once the HCG builds up a bit! I am so excited for you.
> 
> Now girls.... Share your secrets! What did you do different this month?

nothing really tried the SMEP bot we both got tummy bugs in the middle of it so really thought i was out.got a blazing pink OPK this month though never had one that bright before!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Newwifey!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Congratulations new wifey.... Did u do anything different this month?xx


----------



## Aruleo

Hi everyone:flower:
So Im completely new to this sort of thing and as I was browsing through forums I thought this particular one was appropriate to join...

Im 26, my husband is 29 and we're currently ttc #1 and on our 14th cycle, so you can imagine my frustration!:wacko: My cycles are usually a little jacked up(I think a lot of that has to do with my thyroid condition---started treating it in Aug'11, perfect TSH by Jan'12) and my last few cycles have been about 28-29 days give or take so with that I am now approx. 4 days late. At this point I honestly dont even know what symptoms to look for besides a missed AF, but heres what I have so far:

--Consistent creamy cm (so sorry, tmi) 
--Dull cramping---I usually get horrible lower back cramps right before AF, but theyve been very mild and come in waves throughout the day. Same with front, started in lower middle abdomen and today its just a constant, annoying pinching feeling on the left side of my uterus 

--Zero appetite--had just a yogurt and small bowl of soup yesterday
--My face has broken out into a war zone
--Boobs seem fuller...sore under arms
--This might sound strange but my nails are growing like weeds! They usually break or chip at the first sign of growth
--Ive been going to bed much earlier than my usual midnight/1am.
--I get really queasy in the car now and yesterday my car smelled like burnt toast?!

AF was due Saturday the 28th, I tested Monday and Tuesday, both BFN. Will test again tomorrow morning with hubby.

Everyday Im praying that this is finally it and every three hours hubby is asking if AF showed up yet lol Ive waited long enough! Is anyone else in the same boat as me? Is it normal for it to take THIS LONG?? Wahhhhh:sad2:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi ladies! I feel like I should update ya'll! After I thought I had a started on Monday and then I ended up with a tampon with virtually nothing on it. After 24 hours I still had no bleeding so I took two pregnancy tests and both were positive! Unfortunately I had my HCG test done last night and it was negative. From what I've read that meant that we were about to have a chemical pregnancy. Sure enough I woke up this morning to a ton of blood. More than I've ever seen before. I have now been through 3 tampons, 2 in 2 hours! I called and was told that it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. Anyway I have an appointment at 3 today and I will not leave without a RE appointment! We could use a lot of prayers, worst think we have ever been through!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Iluvredskins - I had a chemical in March. It was horrible, the worst thing is the disappointment, and then the physical pain etc...it's really not fun at all. Feel good xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Aruleo - Welcome. FX for BFP with tomorrow's test with hubby.

Redskins - Soooo very sorry about the Chemical. I know when I had my MC they said if you are bleeding through a pad or tampon an hour to give them call. And the biggest thing I have learned from my TTC process is that - You are your own best advocate!!! Get that RE recommendation!

Ella - Hugs to you too!!


----------



## sugarpi24

me and DH have been trying for almost a year...itll be a year on June 11th...my thyroid is finally under control...and ill be starting Clomid...so hopefully this is the cycle!!! :) i never thought it would take this long!!! :(


----------



## sandoval_star

Waahhhh!!! Congrats new wifey, so so happy for you! Hope to join you soon xx


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry IluvRedskins :( That's awful :( *hugs*


----------



## MommyDream

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I feel like I should update ya'll! After I thought I had a started on Monday and then I ended up with a tampon with virtually nothing on it. After 24 hours I still had no bleeding so I took two pregnancy tests and both were positive! Unfortunately I had my HCG test done last night and it was negative. From what I've read that meant that we were about to have a chemical pregnancy. Sure enough I woke up this morning to a ton of blood. More than I've ever seen before. I have now been through 3 tampons, 2 in 2 hours! I called and was told that it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. Anyway I have an appointment at 3 today and I will not leave without a RE appointment! We could use a lot of prayers, worst think we have ever been through!

So sorry to hear this... :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

So sorry iluvRedskins :hugs: Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## CherylC3

So sorry Iloveredskins..xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I feel like I should update ya'll! After I thought I had a started on Monday and then I ended up with a tampon with virtually nothing on it. After 24 hours I still had no bleeding so I took two pregnancy tests and both were positive! Unfortunately I had my HCG test done last night and it was negative. From what I've read that meant that we were about to have a chemical pregnancy. Sure enough I woke up this morning to a ton of blood. More than I've ever seen before. I have now been through 3 tampons, 2 in 2 hours! I called and was told that it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. Anyway I have an appointment at 3 today and I will not leave without a RE appointment! We could use a lot of prayers, worst think we have ever been through!

So sorry Hun :hugs:. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sorry Iluvredskins. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I feel like I should update ya'll! After I thought I had a started on Monday and then I ended up with a tampon with virtually nothing on it. After 24 hours I still had no bleeding so I took two pregnancy tests and both were positive! Unfortunately I had my HCG test done last night and it was negative. From what I've read that meant that we were about to have a chemical pregnancy. Sure enough I woke up this morning to a ton of blood. More than I've ever seen before. I have now been through 3 tampons, 2 in 2 hours! I called and was told that it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. Anyway I have an appointment at 3 today and I will not leave without a RE appointment! We could use a lot of prayers, worst think we have ever been through!

so sorry:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Waahhhh!!! Congrats new wifey, so so happy for you! Hope to join you soon xx

thanks sandoval!i hope you do too!!:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

CherylC3 said:


> Congratulations new wifey.... Did u do anything different this month?xx

nothing really tried SMEP but we both got tummy bug in the middle of it so def thought we were out please god it will stay


----------



## IluvRedskins

I have my RE appointment next Wednesday...hopefully I will get some answers! Thank you all so much for your support!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great News Redskins! So happy for you! I bet you are just so excited to see what they have to say!


----------



## SignoraL

So sorry to hear that, Redskins! :hugs: I hope the appointment with the RE goes well!

Congrats to the newly preggo ladies! I hope everyone else is doing fine!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well AF came a couple days late, she came last night instead of sunday=(


----------



## lpjkp

Hi everyone,

I'm back :( We had one short week of blissful happiness then we lost our baby 2 days ago at 5 weeks and 1 day...it's been such a rollercoaster of emotions and both myself and my DH are absolutely heartbroken and lost at the minute...

We don't want to have lost our baby in vain though, and have decided we want to continue to keep trying. We'd gone to accident and emergency though when I was miscarrying and had a blood test taken and my progesterone levels were very low at 3 apparently, so they thought this was why I'd miscarried. I'm so torn at what I'm meant to do now. I've heard you have have progesterone creams etc but my GP is such a stubborn man and won't do a thing to help me! I feel so deflated and don't want to risk trying again and suffer another miscarriage if my progesterone is too low :( x

So onto month 7!


----------



## snowflakes120

lpjkp - I am soooo very sorry about the MC. Hugs to you. As for the Progesterone, if you have any questions feel free to ask me. I have Low Progesterone/Luteal Phase Defect. I am in my 3rd cycle of getting treated (I am taking 2 prescriptions - Clomid & Prometrium). I think the 1st thing you need to do is switch Dr.'s - You have to find one that will work with you and not against you. Like I told Redskins - You are your best advocate!! This is not something that will just go up on its own. 2nd - Get the Progestrone test done on the correct day of your cycle - 7DPO!! That will give you your true result of your Progesterone and if it even is an issue.

Some over the counter things you can do if you want - Take B6 (100mg) and Vitex. There are some Progesterone Creams you can get but I have heard that they aren't all that helpful. I have heard decent things about the brand Pro-Gest though because it is Bio-Identical.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry lpjkp :( *hugs* x


----------



## lpjkp

Thank you Mrs B and snowflakes 120...I feel so lost at the minute, but I'm getting increasingly more terrified of the thought that we'd like to try again only for miscarriage to happen again :( We thought once we got our BFP, we'd be the happiest couple in the world...now I'm just left feeling heartbroken and feel like I've lost a part of me...

I'm terrified of going back to any doctor because I was so sure I had something wrong hormonally and no one took me seriously...I'm 100% sure it's a progesterone problem because I'd complained for so long to my doctor whilst we were TTC of spotting throughout my luteal phase and my luteal phase was only around 7 days until I'd start spotting before AF arrived a few days later. I don't want to go and get turned away or have to "wait" for another miscarriage before they'll help me...can people go on to successfully have babies if they have low progesterone? x


----------



## CherylC3

Ipjkp I'm so sorry for ur loss I think no one knos how bad a mc is until it happens to u its been 8 weeks since mines and I'm still devastated I think the only thing which will help me is when I hav a baby in my arms... Hope ur ok :hugs:


----------



## honestlinzel

Ipjkp I am so sorry :(


----------



## Katikins612

Hey ladies!

Alot has happened here in the past week! Congrats new wifey on your BFP!!
Redskins and Ipjkp - deeply sorry for you both. Please dont lose hope. :hugs:

Wishing everyone else lots of luck this cycle! 

AFM, Im pretty sure I ovulated during my trip, which was on the early side. I had lots of EWCM, and a tinge of pinkish blood, plus some cramps. I wasn't really paying attention to my cycle, but we did an awful lot of :sex:. Unfortunately, I indulged a bit with the alcoholic beverages, so that likely ruined any chance I had. No worries though, I feel refreshed and ready to get down to business next cycle!


----------



## Mrs B.

How's everyone doing? 

I think I'm out this cycle :( had a tiny tiny bit of spotting the last few days (6/7 and today 8dpo) but today it is more obvious...exactly what always happens before my period...I was just hoping because I was only 7/8dpo that it was implantation bleeding. Oh well, onto month 13 :(


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

:hugs: Mrs B.!

Katikins - you never know, I've heard loads of stories where people have conceived on months where they've let their hair down a bit and relaxed...!

Anyway, I got a positive OPK yesterday :happydance: and temp dipped today so prob ovulating as I type this! So far it's one of the first months yet where we've actually followed SMEP well and I'm Ella-Very-Hopeful at the moment!


----------



## flou

Fxd ella hope its your month!

AF arrived yesterday so onto cycle 14. I wish ttc was easier!


----------



## sandoval_star

Mrs B. said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I think I'm out this cycle :( had a tiny tiny bit of spotting the last few days (6/7 and today 8dpo) but today it is more obvious...exactly what always happens before my period...I was just hoping because I was only 7/8dpo that it was implantation bleeding. Oh well, onto month 13 :(

Oh, you never know Mrs B! You're not out yet!! 

Flou - sorry af arrived :hugs: I wish ttc was easier too!

I'm waiting to ovulate, should be somewhere between Wed and Fri. I've had high readings on my cbfm the past 2 days so should hopefully have a peak reading by Tuesday or Wed. Not feeling positive this month for some reason :shrug: Dh has his SA tomorrow morn so hopefully we will get the results from that back soon and I can take them to my doctor and ask for more tests for myself x


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck with the SA Sandoval, I hope you get good news! I felt the same this month, not at all positive and I hadn't even O'd, then went really positive, then not so much!

flou - *hugs* sorry AF arrived :(

AFM, I haven't seen any spotting since yesterday afternoon...but my body has done this to me before...pretended to stop spotting so I get all excited thinking it's implantation bleeding, then the spotting realllly starts!! x


----------



## Qwerty24

I am brand new on here. So I will introduce myself. Been trying for 8 months, and though it's not very long compared to some, some days are hard. I was diagnosed with PCOS in October, which was a relief and depressing at the same time. I don't have regular cycles or ovulate without provera or clomid. I haven't had any luck with 2 cycles of clomid so far. Still have hope and I'm very young still. I just wanted to talk to some that might be experiencing the same issues as I. I don't want to stress my hubby and I haven't told any of my close friends that I've even been trying. I just feel it would add to the stress, having to face people about it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck with the SA Sandoval hubby! And that you can get some test done soon! 

Welcome Qwerty! Hope that you OV soon!

Mrs. B - Hope that it's IB!

Flou - So sorry that AF got ya. I hear ya about it getting harder and harder as each month passes.

AFM, waiting to OV - should be soon! Waiting on my OPK to turn positive.


----------



## sugarpi24

in about a month itll be a year of trying.... :( i just want to get pregnant and have a healthy baby :( i see all these ppl i went to school with or just random ppl with babies or pregnant and it makes me sad somedays and mad...im happy for them...but i wish that could be me :( it doesnt seem to phase DH :( my thyroid is finally in order...so maybe itll happen soon...but right now im waiting on AF to get here...on CD96.... :(


----------



## sandoval_star

snowflakes120 said:


> Good luck with the SA Sandoval hubby! And that you can get some test done soon!
> 
> Welcome Qwerty! Hope that you OV soon!
> 
> Mrs. B - Hope that it's IB!
> 
> Flou - So sorry that AF got ya. I hear ya about it getting harder and harder as each month passes.
> 
> AFM, waiting to OV - should be soon! Waiting on my OPK to turn positive.

You know what the say about females living in close quarters being on the same cycle due to their hormones 'sensing' each others?! Well, that's what must be happening with us snowflakes - females hovering closely together on forums with 'o' dates right in sync :rofl:


----------



## snowflakes120

sandoval_star said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the SA Sandoval hubby! And that you can get some test done soon!
> 
> Welcome Qwerty! Hope that you OV soon!
> 
> Mrs. B - Hope that it's IB!
> 
> Flou - So sorry that AF got ya. I hear ya about it getting harder and harder as each month passes.
> 
> AFM, waiting to OV - should be soon! Waiting on my OPK to turn positive.
> 
> You know what the say about females living in close quarters being on the same cycle due to their hormones 'sensing' each others?! Well, that's what must be happening with us snowflakes - females hovering closely together on forums with 'o' dates right in sync :rofl:Click to expand...


We are in Cyber Space Sync!! :haha: FX for Sync'd up BFP's too!!


----------



## new wifey 83

my baby is gone started bleeding last night went to hospital and they confirmed it:cry: im giving up


----------



## snowflakes120

new wifey 83 said:


> my baby is gone started bleeding last night went to hospital and they confirmed it:cry: im giving up

Oh man New Wifey. I am so very very sorry. Major hugs to you. I will say a prayer for your LO and mine - Today is the 6 month anniversary of my miscarriage. :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

:hugs: to you too xx this pain is worse than anything life is just too cruel


----------



## snowflakes120

new wifey 83 said:


> :hugs: to you too xx this pain is worse than anything life is just too cruel

I know huns. It really is horrible. Just emotionally and physically soooooo hard. But time really does heal. Don't get wrong, I still have bad days - one being yesterday - Spent my lunch break crying to my mom. But I also have a lot of good days now. You will get through this. I surprised myself at how strong I really am - I have never had to deal with something so hard in my life. And on those not so strong days - I know I have my mom and hubby to bring me up. xoxo


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

new wifey 83 said:


> :hugs: to you too xx this pain is worse than anything life is just too cruel

I'm sorry... when i got my period it was 6 days after my BFP. Those were the best days of my life until I realise it was all going wrong.. now I don't think I'm going to be excited when I get my BFP, because of the fear of losing another one :(

Hugs to you, new wifey 83. :hugs: Take it easy, treat yourself to something nice. Think about the future...hopefully there will be nice things coming your way very soon.


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm so so sorry new wifey :( *hugs*


----------



## onebumpplease

newwifey, I just don't have the words.

:hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

New wifey, im so so sorry to hear this news....Stay strong, you and your DH will get through this. :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

New Wifey, so sorry to hear this news. Please take care of yourself and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

thanks everybody xx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Just got back from my RE appointment and I feel like it went very good! The first thing he is doing is some bloodwork to check my insulin levels, prolactin levels, and my free and total testosterone levels. He said that the course of treatment would depend on what my bloodwork shows. He is also going to get a copy of my HSG scans and make sure that there were no blockages. He said that depending on the bloodwork, he's thinking a low dose of clomid over 7 days instead of 5, some ultrasound monitoring, and a HCG injection. He said that if we don't have some results with this, then we would start talking about laparoscopy to see if there is something else not causing me to ovulate. He suggested that tony and I go ahead and start talking about IVF just to be on the safe side, so that if it ever is deemed necessary we would already have a decision made, which we do, we won't go that far. We will adopt first...anywho, going in the morning to have my labs drawn and he said that if I have heard from him in 3-4 business days to call his office! 

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry new wifey :hugs: can't even begin to imagine what you are feeling and going through. We are all here for you, esp for when you need to talk or just vent. Anything at all hun xx


----------



## SignoraL

So glad you like your RE, Redskins! I think it sounds like you are taking all the right steps. I know you had the HSG done but you have to do any other tests (i.e. hysteroscopy, sonohyst, endometrial biopsy)? I had to have all those done, but I've spoken to other people who didn't do them until after a round of IUI or IVF.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm 4dpo today. It's one of those months where I'm so hopeful it hurts... I don't think I could actually deal with the disappointment of getting AF in 10 days time. I'm hoping by then I would have psyched my self up enough to be able to deal with it. It's almost like a 'this is the month' feeling, but because of that feeling I'm already depressed that it might not happen. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## HopeforFuture

I haven't been on here in a while - took a step back after AF arrived last cycle and made my priority me and my health. Joined the gym and decided to NTNP to save my sanity!

I am so very sorry Newwifey :hugs: All us ladies are here for you if you need us xx


----------



## CherylC3

So sorry new wifey I know wot ur goin through :hugs: it's so painful... Hope ur ok...xxxxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Redskins - Awesome appt it sounds! Your making me want to leave my OBGYN and suck it up and pay the the exorbitant amount to see an RE for a great plan like yours.

Ella - I am 3dpo and am feeling the exact same way. I am sooooooo hopeful this month and have been saying this is our month but then I look at my crappy looking chart so far and it brings me down and feel like I can't say it's our month anymore. 

New wifey - Thinking of you.


----------



## flou

Sorry for your loss new wifey. Cant imagine what you are going through xxx


----------



## SignoraL

snowflakes120 said:


> Redskins - Awesome appt it sounds! Your making me want to leave my OBGYN and suck it up and pay the the exorbitant amount to see an RE for a great plan like yours.
> 
> Ella - I am 3dpo and am feeling the exact same way. I am sooooooo hopeful this month and have been saying this is our month but then I look at my crappy looking chart so far and it brings me down and feel like I can't say it's our month anymore.
> 
> New wifey - Thinking of you.

Hey Snowflakes, I'd say if you feel ready, go see the RE. (It's probably covered by insurance to at least do a consult. All of our testing was covered too, but assisted conception is not). I felt much better after DH and I both did testing and got a diagnosis because we finally knew what needed to be fixed. However, I feel really lucky that I don't have a pushy doc because I know some fertility clinics just push you right into doing IVF. The Society of Assisted Reproductive Technologies has success rate reports on their website and you can look at the various clinics (at least in the U.S.). I've read that the "live birth" rate is the most important number on there. 

Please still be hopeful! I'm trying to focus on the positive this month, especially now that I'm getting close to the usual end of my cycle. Usually I start feeling down around this time.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Signora. I just realized we both started TTC at the same time. My concerns lie with my Progesterone. They upped my Clomid to 100mg this cycle and I take 200mg of Prometrium and I still don't think my Progesterone will be up to par this cycle as my temps on my chart are barely above my cover line. I go next week for my bloods to know the definite number and whether to be concerned. If it's low again this month, I honestly don't know what he will do. I know injectibles help Progesterone but he doesn't do that. Also, I want to ask about HSG. I feel what's the point of taking Clomid if my tubes are blocked anyways, ya know? My mom had one done and got PG with my sister that same month and a girlfriend had one and got pregnant the same month too. So I figure it can't hurt my chances to get it done. 

Basically, I'll have to call my insurance and see what they will cover. I know that specialist visits are covered for $50 after my $3,500 deductible is met. A new policy year starts June 1. I it's really going to depend on what the RE office would code the appt as - if it's coded as infertility it won't be covered at all - I have already learned that lesson the hard way...


----------



## sandoval_star

How's everyone doing? Think I ovulated yesterday (at last; the 2 weeks leading up to it felt really long this month!) Definitely covered all bases, so... wait and see I guess! Hope we can up the numbers of bfp's on the thread title this month ladies! x


----------



## HopeforFuture

sandoval_star said:


> How's everyone doing? Think I ovulated yesterday (at last; the 2 weeks leading up to it felt really long this month!) Definitely covered all bases, so... wait and see I guess! Hope we can up the numbers of bfp's on the thread title this month ladies! x

Me too Sandoval! Very best of luck to everyone! You ladies are lovely and deserve your BFPs!!! xxx

I am recovering from a cough and cold but other than that I am good thank you. :) NTNP was the best decision I have made in a while. It is nice to feel more relaxed. I have no idea when I'm O-ing - am deliberating not checking CM or doing OPKs this cycle. Just taking it easy and going with the flow - so far so good!


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck to those who are ovulating, FX you get your bfp's this month!

Snowflakes, I have my FX the docs will start listening to you and you can get your bfp too!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, how you all doing? I'm on CD2 right now :( Really thought this was my month...spotted from 6dpo until 12dpo then AF came 13dpo). Really beginning to think I have a progesterone problem, luckily my doc had already agreed that I could have the day 21 (or in my case, day 32) test this cycle. So I'm not really going to bother too much this month as I just don't think I am getting anywhere. Hopefully the doc will see something that can be fixed. I really don't want to have to wait until November to be referred to a fertility specialist!! x


----------



## flou

Glad mrs b you can get bloods done and at least it should tell you one way or another. When i first started ttc back in april 2011 i started spotting which i had never done before about 5 days to a week before AF. I had cd 21 blood test done in september 2011 and confirmed i was ovulating and my hormone levels were all normal. Then randomly i stopped spotting before AF since feb this year. I have no idea why i was spotting, i guess it was just a weird body thing for me.

If we don't manage to conceive by july my DH is going to go for a SA and see if we can get more tests done. Im really not looking forward to more tests. Why is it so hard being a woman! My DH is lovely and very supportive of everything us ladies go through but i still don't think he really understands!


----------



## new wifey 83

hi guys hope ye are all well .im feeling v down at the mo my bestfriend announced shes 6 weeks pregnant and wasnt even trying.happy for her but heartbroken


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw New Wifey :hugs: I know I find it so hard, it actually feels like my heart breaks. You wouldn't take it away from anyone, but it doesn't stop you from hurting.

However I know you will be feeling it even more so. Oh gosh New Wifey, I hope it doesn't take you long, hope next cycle you try will be yours. :kiss:

:dust:


----------



## new wifey 83

i keep thinking what did i do wrong i was so careful


----------



## sandoval_star

Please don't blame yourself in any way new wifey :hugs: Sometimes things happen that none of us can understand and it's definitely not fair as someone like you deserves to be a Mum so much. It will happen though, and if anything the amount of pain you are feeling only goes to confirm how amazing you will be at parenthood as you care so much. I really hope the coming weeks get easier and you have your bfp soon xx


----------



## flou

You did nothing wrong new wifey. You will be an amazing mum when the time comes. I hope you get a bfp soon and next time its a sticky one!xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

new wifey- when my chemical happened I thought the same. When I got my BFP, within a few hours I managed to burn myself really badly, and I got such a shock from it I was sure it was my fault... but then I thought more. Surely if a baby is meant to be brought into the world, it will... we can't control who's going to make it and who isn't. You'll see, when you get your BFP (Soon, I hope...) and when you finally get to meet your precious baby, you won't want it to have been a different baby! That's what's helped me anyway...

xxx


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Girls, 

So today (one week before AF, and about 10-12 dpo) I noticed a small amout of pinkish blood when I wiped. Been having a few slight cramps, and also had a bout with nausea a few days back. Is it possible for this to be implantation bleeding? I never spot between periods, so this is very odd. Trying not to be too over positive here...but may take a HPT tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on here for ages how are u all doing??
New wifey I'm sorry for ur loss, pls do not blame yourself I kno how ur feeling its been 2 months since my mc and I still dont think il fully get over it till I'm pg again...:hugs: 
M on cd11 started OPKs yesterday. Got loads of watery cm and hoping to get my + OPK today or tomoro, started :sex: last night and going to keep going till I kno I've ovulated...xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Ooh Katikins, that sounds hopeful! I think you should definitely :test: tomorrow!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone I wondered if i could join you? I have PCOS and I'm on my second round of clomid CD16 still waiting for the ellusive O. I had a chemical on the first round it was soooooo upsetting i'm so desperate to get pregnant i feel like life is on hold :( 

Katikins I would definately test tomorrow i got my BFP 13dpo unfortunately it didnt stick but best of luck to you. keep us all posted!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## new wifey 83

Katikins612 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> So today (one week before AF, and about 10-12 dpo) I noticed a small amout of pinkish blood when I wiped. Been having a few slight cramps, and also had a bout with nausea a few days back. Is it possible for this to be implantation bleeding? I never spot between periods, so this is very odd. Trying not to be too over positive here...but may take a HPT tomorrow. What do you think?

Test!!best of luck!!


----------



## new wifey 83

nimbec said:


> Hi everyone I wondered if i could join you? I have PCOS and I'm on my second round of clomid CD16 still waiting for the ellusive O. I had a chemical on the first round it was soooooo upsetting i'm so desperate to get pregnant i feel like life is on hold :(
> 
> Katikins I would definately test tomorrow i got my BFP 13dpo unfortunately it didnt stick but best of luck to you. keep us all posted!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

welcome:flower:


----------



## new wifey 83

how long should i wait before i try again?need to start stocking up on supplies again!the week i got my :bfp: i used every single test cos i loved seeing them get darker!


----------



## hermione1

Hi, Im new to the site and been TTC for seven, nearly eight months now. Everyone else seems to be conceiving so quickly, it does get you down, I know exactly how you are feeling. Its heartbreaking when period appears! People keep telling me to stop thinking about it and it will happen at some point, but its hard to do! Hope you feel not so alone x


----------



## new wifey 83

hermione1 said:


> Hi, Im new to the site and been TTC for seven, nearly eight months now. Everyone else seems to be conceiving so quickly, it does get you down, I know exactly how you are feeling. Its heartbreaking when period appears! People keep telling me to stop thinking about it and it will happen at some point, but its hard to do! Hope you feel not so alone x

hi and welcome!!ya its very hard not to get stressed fingers crossed it will happen for us all!! xx


----------



## nimbec

thankyou new wifey83 sorry to hear you are having a tough time :hugs:

I was told to use my first day of propper bleeding from the mc as CD1 and started clomid again 2-6 hope this helps.....

have you been to the doctors?

:dust::


----------



## new wifey 83

nimbec said:


> thankyou new wifey83 sorry to hear you are having a tough time :hugs:
> 
> I was told to use my first day of propper bleeding from the mc as CD1 and started clomid again 2-6 hope this helps.....
> 
> have you been to the doctors?
> 
> :dust::

ya was at the hospital last week and back to my own doc today.i was 5 weeks gone. so do u think its safe to try this month again?my doc said ti try when ever i feel ready but i forgot to ask this morn was it ok to try this month??im heartbroken but feel i need to try again to heal.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well ladies my RE office called and my bloodwork shows that I am insulin resistant. I'm starting metformin tonight! They explained that this is why the clomid did not work right for me! It could also help me loose weight so I am very thankful for that too! I go back in 4 weeks to have my labs checked again to make sure I'm responding and if no pregnancy by July we will start clomid again!! I know that this is not really good news but I'm happy to have some answers!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies my RE office called and my bloodwork shows that I am insulin resistant. I'm starting metformin tonight! They explained that this is why the clomid did not work right for me! It could also help me loose weight so I am very thankful for that too! I go back in 4 weeks to have my labs checked again to make sure I'm responding and if no pregnancy by July we will start clomid again!! I know that this is not really good news but I'm happy to have some answers!

I think that is good news - because hopefully it means you're well on your way to your BFP!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

New Wifey - I would start when you feel ready.

Redskins - Did you not ovulate on the Clomid? Is that how it didn't work for you?

Katikins - Have you tested yet?

AFM, feeling a bit down. I'm 8dpo and not feeling a single symptom - pretty sure I'm out this cycle. I go for my Progesterone bloodwork today so I will know if my levels raised with the increased Clomid dose. Honestly, not feeling all that hopeful though.


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck snowflakes, I hope you hear some good news. It's so hard staying hopeful, I'm with you on that one but every day is a day closer to getting our bfp's - whether it's this cycle or not. Keep us updated with your news x


----------



## IluvRedskins

Snowflake, I showed ovulation only 3 times with the clomid. Unfortunately last month I ended up having a chemical pregnancy. My RE said that due to the insulin resistance the clomid did not work right (should have O'd all 6 times) and that it probably caused the CP because my body would not let the fertilized egg stick. Hopefully this will fix everything!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

hermione1 said:


> Hi, Im new to the site and been TTC for seven, nearly eight months now. Everyone else seems to be conceiving so quickly, it does get you down, I know exactly how you are feeling. Its heartbreaking when period appears! People keep telling me to stop thinking about it and it will happen at some point, but its hard to do! Hope you feel not so alone x

You're on the same timescale as me :)

We've on 8th month of TTC - waiting to ovulate - on CD17 ATM - I'm finding it odd that I've not Od yet.

I feel exactly as you do - I see so many women with bubbas and all i can wonder is 'where's mine?!'. It really is heartbreaking and impossible to stop thinking about! Best of luck to you! x


----------



## SignoraL

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Katikins, eager for you to test!

Redskins, so glad you got some answers and good luck with Metformin! 

new wifey, I would start TTC again whenever you feel ready. 

Snowflakes and sandoval_star, keep your chin up! 

AF came late last night, so I'm considering this CD 1 of Cycle 14. I have a U/S tomorrow and need to get bloodwork done either tomorrow or Thursday. I think we're going to start IVF in July, if we don't get pregnant in the next two cycles.


----------



## flou

hermione1 said:


> Hi, Im new to the site and been TTC for seven, nearly eight months now. Everyone else seems to be conceiving so quickly, it does get you down, I know exactly how you are feeling. Its heartbreaking when period appears! People keep telling me to stop thinking about it and it will happen at some point, but its hard to do! Hope you feel not so alone x

Welcome. I know exactly how you feel. We've been ttc for over a year. It feels like everyone else around you is getting pregnant and having babies. It will happen - try and stay positive!

Redskins sounds as if you may be getting some answers - good luck!

Im cd 10 today, should O in about 6 days. Lets all hope we get bfps soon!


----------



## Katikins612

Hi girls, 

Sorry to leave you all hanging, Ive had a nasty cold these past few days. The early spotting turned out to be a very early AF (about a week). No worries though. DH called his doc today to schedule his SA, and I will call mine tomorrow (if my voice ever comes back!). Likely they will put me on Clomid, since my cycles seem to be completely out of wack.

Welcome new girls! I hope your stay here is a quick one. 

Redskins - Excited that your RE has recommened something new. It sounds promising. Wishing you lots of luck this round!

Snowflakes & Sandoval - Stay positive ladies! Its only a matter of time. 

New wifey - hope your doing ok. Start trying whenever you feel ready. It will happen when it is supposed to. 

Signora - Please keep us updated on how your appt goes. Hoping you dont have to do the IVF, but I know a few people who have done it, and they had wonderful turnouts. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Onto month 9 for me. This is really rough. Got BFN at 10miu at 12dpo, woke up with period cramps. Few more days of cramps, then AF will be here, then another month... it seems like so much to go through. :nope:


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh I know Ella, I'm on month 9 now and it definitely gets harder with every passing cycle. I'm on 7 dpo which is when I start to get nervous as I know testing time is approaching and the possible (probable?) onset of af. Trying to stay positive here but it's hard! Hope cycle 9 is the one for you x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Trying to stay positive as much as possible but I've been somewhat failing the past few days. My temps are going down and don't have any symptoms. However, my good news is that my Progesterone was 21 and meets the acceptable level - which is much better than last cycles. So I guess my body is moving in the right direction. This cycle marks the 1 year for us. :( I have to test on Sunday to know to stop the Progesterone Supps... Totally already know BFN... I'm going to ask about getting a HSG done at my next appt.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Afraid I feel really down as well today - the worst yet. Sandoval, I totally agree that each month gets harder to cope with. I really shouted at hubby last night because of the stress of it all - I feel awful. :(

I really thought that NTNP would make things easier, but it made it worse. I was fine until the critical week came around, and then I started obsessing as normal. On top of that I hadn't got any OPKs coz we said we weren't going to use them this cycle so I have no idea when/if I ovulated/am about to ovulate. My head is mashed! 

I'm gonna go to the gym later coz that always makes me feel better. I need hugs!


----------



## Katikins612

Sending lots of :hugs: and good luck to you girls. I hope this is a lucky month for someone. 

I finally called my obgyn, and right away she referred me to a RE. DH and I go for our first appointment 6/1. Apparently we fill out a ton of paperwork beforehand, and the first appt is a 2 hour consult. Part of me is excited to finally move forward and try something new, and the other part is scared to actually find out what the problem is. Luckily, I found out that my insurance will cover any services needed...so I am very thankful for that.


----------



## 1babydreamer

I'm right there with you Sandoval and Snowflake! I'm 6DPO today and this is cycle 9 and I just don't have the same optimism I did when we started. Everytime I start to get hopeful I'm disappointed by the arrival of AF so I'm too scared to hope! I've had some symptoms but I've had them before so I'm not putting too much on them. The only thing giving me an extra bit of hope this month is I had an HSG May 8th. 
I hope we are all pleasantly surprised by our BFP's this month!!:dust:


----------



## flou

Good luck babydreamer. They do say for some women they get pg straight away after an hsg. Fxd for you!

I know what you mean ladies about each cycle it gets harder. Im on cycle 14 and should O in the next few days. It so hard to stay positive. Some days i feel terrible and i think it will never happen but talking about it on here and to my DH helps me not feel so alone and that i will have a lovely baby
one day. And i am sure when he or she arrives they will be worth the wait!

Lets all hope we all get bfps soon! Babydust to all!


----------



## mrswemyss

LuluSS said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> whats the honey and cinnemon one??
> 
> You are supposed to take a spoonful of honey, sprinked with cinnamon, once a day. I haven't tried it yet! If I get a BFN this cycle, then I will try it the next cycle!Click to expand...

Hey... I see you are prego, I didn't read the entire thread, just wondering what you did different the month you conceived and what all you had done prior. I'm on month ten of trying and so starting to think it'll NEVER happen :(


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oops! I meant May 4th! Thanks Flou!! I hope I'm one of those lucky women too!! :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Tested today at 10 dpo - bfn :nope:
Oh well! I'm going away with work tomorrow until the weekend and I'm finding it depressing that I will need to pack Tampax :cry: Hope I come back to a few bfp's from you lovely ladies though! Good luck! Speak to you all when I'm back x


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the BFN Sandoval! I got mine yesterday @ 13dpo. I stop the Progesterone and AF should be coming in the next few days. I hear ya about packing Tampax - we're going away to the beach with friends this Holiday weekend. But I did a great bit of retail therapy yesterday and got the cutest bikini!! 

I'm making an appt for hubby today on lunch for him to get a Sperm Analysis. And as soon as AF arrives I'll make my appt to talk about getting a HSG done.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

AF arrived and I'm in so much pain. It's sick that the doctors won't do anything about it unless I've been TTC for a year. This is about me, not about TTC. I'm in pain! There must be something other than BC they can offer...

Drugged up with painkillers, sitting really still, and the pain is just about bearable.


----------



## charliekay

hi ladies can i join you? im currently on my 9th cycle, we've been ttc for nearly 9 months now and nothing!! :( really thought it would of happend by now!! im the most impatient person in the world so this is killing me haha AF due a week tomorrow so ya never know 9th time lucky lol xx


----------



## charliekay

sorry just realised this is in the section for people ttc #1, hope it happens for you all soon, sending baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## flou

Ella sorry AF arrived. I to suffer from really painful period pains. I went on bc for a few years mainly for the pain and i found it didnt stop it hurting. Ive tried lots of painkillers some of which dull the pain. Since ttc im sure they feel worse. Which i expect is due to the fact i hate it when AF arrives even more than usual! Having a baby is supposed to help period pain. If only it was that simple!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ella and Flou - Do you guys have Endometriosis? My friend has it and says her period were absolutely horrible. She just had a lap done to clear out the Endo about 2 months ago. Last month she said her period was wonderful for once. 

Made hubby's appt with the Urologist. He goes 6/15!! Yippee!!


----------



## flou

I dont think i have endo but it has crossed my mind. All the docs ive spoken to about my period pains have ruled it out because my periods are not particularly heavy and i dont have pain during sex. Also they have always been painful since they started. However i know some women get very little symptoms with endo. If me and my DH don't conceive in the next few attempts we are planning to go to the docs to see if we can get more tests done and i will def bring it up with them again.


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Tested today at 10 dpo - bfn :nope:
> Oh well! I'm going away with work tomorrow until the weekend and I'm finding it depressing that I will need to pack Tampax :cry: Hope I come back to a few bfp's from you lovely ladies though! Good luck! Speak to you all when I'm back x

it could still be too early dont give up hope xx :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I am convinced I have endo but my docs won't do any testing, they said if it's really bad it would have showed up on a ultrasound I had ages ago, and if it's mild all they'd offer id BC and I obv. don't want that. I'm still in agony today and I have to go to work in a min and there are only men there and I have to pretend nothing is wrong with me!!!


----------



## littlelotti1

I just got back from my trip, and cause of the time change and everything, did not do so well on my charting. I assume I Od but I dono.

Good luck ladies and sorry to everyone who AF came, I wish I could bake you all something sweet to cheer you up!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey ladies. I was wondering if I could join your group. This is cycle 6 for me but unfortunately I have to sit this one out due to a polypectomy. I'm glad they are gone now since everything I have read says our chances increase now. So I'm impatiently waiting for June to get here along with AF. Then it's on to TTC again.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We could really do with some more BFPs on this thread..... it's making me nervous... :wacko:


----------



## cherub sweets

Hi all, i wanna join too, i am 23 and DH is 30,we have been trying for about 8months now,he has a low sperm count and i have hormonal imbalance,what a combo:shrug:i am officially on CD3 today, started my 100mg clomid dosage yesterday and also planning on using pressed for this cycle, i just hope i get my sticky bean in June coz dts wen i'm due for testing:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry to everyone who had AF visit :( *hugs* and welcome to the new ladies :)

Ella - I agree, we need some more BFP's on this thread!!


----------



## littlelotti1

I only partially charted this month, as being abroad made it difficult. I don't even know if I ovulated... Grrr. I seem to have a temp rise but I don't know :/

Anyway I hope someone gets good news soon, it always gives me hope and I know how badly we all want it!

:dust:


----------



## littlelotti1

This is now my longest cycle since I have been keeping track the last nine months! I am too nervous to test still, so I will wait til Thursday! I can't help from getting excited, but I don't want to get my hopes up. 

So far just sore breasts and a bit sleepy, but no other signs.


----------



## littlelotti1

Omgoodess i got :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Lol! Great post sequence. Congrats littlelotti!!!! H&H 9 months to you. :)


----------



## flou

Congratulations lotti! I hope you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## littlelotti1

Thank you so much TRgirl...after awhile I was just worried it couldn't happen, but I took a test and didn't even wait four hours, it was like a hour, and I still got a clear positive :D

All we did differently this month is travel and bd every other day.


----------



## new wifey 83

littlelotti1 said:


> Omgoodess i got :bfp:!!!!!!!

ah congrats its the best feeling in the world!!H&H 9 months to you!! :hugs:


----------



## MommyDream

littlelotti1 said:


> Thank you so much TRgirl...after awhile I was just worried it couldn't happen, but I took a test and didn't even wait four hours, it was like a hour, and I still got a clear positive :D
> 
> All we did differently this month is travel and bd every other day.

Congrats! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## littlelotti1

Thank you so much, we have been actively trying for 8 months.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Lotti! You made a baby on vaca I bet!

AFM, I have a HSG on Friday which I am nervous about the pain etc... And a Ultrasound next Tuesday to check my Ute and look for Follicles. So I am quite excited to have a new plan of action! If nothing happens this cycle - then hubby goes and gets tested next cycle. So I feel good about things!


----------



## SignoraL

snowflakes120 said:


> Congrats Lotti! You made a baby on vaca I bet!
> 
> AFM, I have a HSG on Friday which I am nervous about the pain etc... And a Ultrasound next Tuesday to check my Ute and look for Follicles. So I am quite excited to have a new plan of action! If nothing happens this cycle - then hubby goes and gets tested next cycle. So I feel good about things!

Hi Snowflakes! I'm glad that you are feeling good! Moving forward and beginning a new plan always feels better. Please don't worry about your HSG. I thought it hurt, but only like having bad menstrual cramps for a couple of minutes. Then it's all over. Make sure you take a few Ibuprofen beforehand (the nurse at my clinic said to double up on whatever I usually take for AF). Using a heating pad can help if you end up having cramps later that day/evening. Also make sure you have some maxi pads on hand in case there's any excess dye or a little spotting. Good luck! If you have any questions, please let me know. :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

And congrats, Lotti!!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congratulations LittleLottie! I am so happy for you!

You give me hope xxx


----------



## littlelotti1

Thanks and I am 100 percent sure we conceived on vaca. It is funny cause it was my first time back in America since we moved to Germany in 2010, and it happened!

Snowflakes, that sounds exciting! Good luck :)

Hope, you always gave me hope and I am now hoping so much for all you ladies, I am so thankful for all your support!


----------



## sweetmere

I'm 21 and on cycle 6...:( I need support, I'm in the "upset, crying at the end of a cycle" stage..


----------



## HopeforFuture

littlelotti1 said:


> Thanks and I am 100 percent sure we conceived on vaca. It is funny cause it was my first time back in America since we moved to Germany in 2010, and it happened!
> 
> Snowflakes, that sounds exciting! Good luck :)
> 
> Hope, you always gave me hope and I am now hoping so much for all you ladies, I am so thankful for all your support!

You made me :cry: with this post LittleLottie - but in a good way!


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats Lotti!! So, so happy for you! I wish you a wonderful pregnancy!

Snowflakes, sounds like your plan moving in the right direction. Good luck with your appointment Friday. Please keep us posted!

AFM, I want to think I ovulated this past weekend. DH and I were out of town, so I wasn't really paying attention much. We did BD a few times, so I have myself covered. Next week is your appointment with the RE..im a little nervous. Not sure how it will go from here, but its likely work will be getting suspicious if I have to keep leaving for appointments. Anyone else in this boat? If so, how are you getting around it?


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats LittleLotti!! H&H 9 months to you! About time we had some more bfp's on this thread too!!! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Katikins612 said:


> Congrats Lotti!! So, so happy for you! I wish you a wonderful pregnancy!
> 
> Snowflakes, sounds like your plan moving in the right direction. Good luck with your appointment Friday. Please keep us posted!
> 
> AFM, I want to think I ovulated this past weekend. DH and I were out of town, so I wasn't really paying attention much. We did BD a few times, so I have myself covered. Next week is your appointment with the RE..im a little nervous. Not sure how it will go from here, but its likely work will be getting suspicious if I have to keep leaving for appointments. Anyone else in this boat? If so, how are you getting around it?

Katikins - Yea, the work thing isn't fun. My boss is currently like 18 weeks pregnant. It's been hard... I just keep saying I have an appt. I don't say what kind of appt. I just say an appt. I know she is starting to wonder since I have gone to my appt's once a month for 4 months. I just had one last week too. Then I had to say yesterday that I have an appt on Friday and am leaving @ 1:30 and won't be coming back for the rest of the day - this is for my HSG. I'm not giving them any info - word spreads like wild fire around here and it is frankly none of their business. Good luck this cycle!! Maybe you made a baby on vaca too!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Snowflakes-- Just remember the ibprofen about 30 minutes prior to your appointment. I had an SIS done which is similar. They use Saline instead of dye and it's an internal ultrasound. Same concept though to make sure everything is working. I had no pain afterwards. They found a couple of polyps though so I'm glad I had it done. Those were removed on the 15th of May. Just waiting on the okay to TTC again.


----------



## SignoraL

Oh, Snowflakes, one more thing. I don't know if they mentioned it, but the HSG can sometimes "clean out the pipes" so women frequently get preggo in the next few months after it. So keep on BD-ing!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies. Think im out for another month. AF is due tuesday and all today i feel as if im on my period! Ive had a small bit of watery brown discharge today and my back has been killing. I actually feel like im on my period apart from the bad stomach cramps (only been a few mild twinges so far). Only hope it comes a day early tomorrow. Dont want to feel like this until tuesday! Joys of being a woman! On to cycle 15.


----------



## snowflakes120

Where my girls at?! It's been quiet in here!! 

Flou - Did AF show?

HSG hurt more than I thought. But I got a good report of no blocked tubes and a normal Ute. So I was pleased with that.

I have my Ultrasound today at noon to check my Follicles. My OPK's have had some good lines already. Hoping for a positive today!! I think I'm going to OV tomorrow... We've been BDing so I think we'll be good for this cycle!!


----------



## flou

Snowflakes glad the hsg went well and you got good news. Fxd cross this month for you!

AF still hasn't showed. I still feel as if she could any minute. I feel really ill at the mo. Kind of like having a hangover but without the headache. My back really hurts. Im cd31 and 14 dpo which is my normal LP. I had a small amount of brown watery spotting y'day but nothing today. I haven't tested yet im too scared and i dont want to get my hopes up! This is cycle 14 so i have had my fair share of disappointments! I have never gone longer than cd 33 so i will give it a couple more days and if AF still hasn't shown i will test.


----------



## snowflakes120

Flou - That all sounds really good! When I was PG (ended in MC) - my nausea/MS felt like a hangover. That is exactly how I explained the way I was feeling to my hubby! And I had the brown IB! You'll have to let us know what happens in a few days when you test! FX for you and a BFP!

Well, I am back from my U/S. I have 1-26mm & 1-18mm Follies both on my right. I should pop the big one today and the other one in a day or two. FX we catch one of these! I have read that the big one is a bit questionable on whether its still good or overripe...


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Flou - That all sounds really good! When I was PG (ended in MC) - my nausea/MS felt like a hangover. That is exactly how I explained the way I was feeling to my hubby! And I had the brown IB! You'll have to let us know what happens in a few days when you test! FX for you and a BFP!
> 
> Well, I am back from my U/S. I have 1-26mm & 1-18mm Follies both on my right. I should pop the big one today and the other one in a day or two. FX we catch one of these! I have read that the big one is a bit questionable on whether its still good or overripe...

Woohoo, either or, maybe both. You go girl!! Go make a baby ;)


----------



## malrish

Can I join in? DH and I have been TTC 10 months now (9th cycle, I think?). Ugh I'm getting very discouraged. DH had surgery to repair an inguinal hernia a couple years ago and he thinks it may have affected his sperm count. Anyone know anything about this? He has a mesh implant.

I've tried all sorts of things throughout the past 10 months, from instead cups to mucinex to acupuncture (currently still doing acupuncture) to maca and much, much more. We also have a microscope to check DH's semen.. we've only used it once so we're still getting the hang of it, but there were definitely sperm swimming around (just not very many..). Neither of us have any known health issues, but I've got an appt with a gyno in a couple weeks to hopefully work towards some answers.

Anyway, there's my intro :) I really hope everyone gets their BFP very soon!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, hope you are all well. Congrats on your bfp little lotti!!! I'll update the thread bfp numbers with your great news :hugs:

So, dh and I had some very disappointing news (although I knew there had to be SOMETHING going on :cry:) The results of dh's SA were that he has a very low sperm count. His doctor was quite unhelpful though and just basically said, here's the results but I'm not an expert so I can't give more info. I told dh to change to my doctor as he is so lovely, and after a visit to him dh feels much better. My doctor has arranged a follow up SA to compare the results, but he said dh's count looks low looking at the original test. He said if the next result comes back looking similar he will make a referral for us to a fertility specialist. 

I feel so down about the prospect of assisted conception hanging over us, yet relieved that we may finally get somewhere at last. Dh has been so upset about it, thinking that he is standing in the way of me becoming pregnant - which is way off how I'm really feeling. I just feel sad I guess that it may not happen naturally? In fact, I'm feeling scared about everything we may have to go through to have a baby. Anyway, sorry for going on... just venting to you girls makes me feel better though x


----------



## onebumpplease

sandoval_star said:


> Hi girls, hope you are all well. Congrats on your bfp little lotti!!! I'll update the thread bfp numbers with your great news :hugs:
> 
> So, dh and I had some very disappointing news (although I knew there had to be SOMETHING going on :cry:) The results of dh's SA were that he has a very low sperm count. His doctor was quite unhelpful though and just basically said, here's the results but I'm not an expert so I can't give more info. I told dh to change to my doctor as he is so lovely, and after a visit to him dh feels much better. My doctor has arranged a follow up SA to compare the results, but he said dh's count looks low looking at the original test. He said if the next result comes back looking similar he will make a referral for us to a fertility specialist.
> 
> I feel so down about the prospect of assisted conception hanging over us, yet relieved that we may finally get somewhere at last. Dh has been so upset about it, thinking that he is standing in the way of me becoming pregnant - which is way off how I'm really feeling. I just feel sad I guess that it may not happen naturally? In fact, I'm feeling scared about everything we may have to go through to have a baby. Anyway, sorry for going on... just venting to you girls makes me feel better though x

Sandoval, I don't know your whole story and how you got to here. Has DH stopped drinking and taking appropriate vitamins as I know they can help pick up a low sperm count. I read someone else's posts about it, but can't remember where. Please don't be offended, I'm not trying to be patronising. I would feel the same tbh. Our doc is holding off on doing an SA, till all my tests are complete. AND.... it could still happen naturally even with the low count. I just wish I could say something to help. 

:hugs: Sandoval, vent as much as you need. Hopefully the next SA will look better. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks onebump! Dh has been great during our ttc journey (into month 10 now) -he's cut out caffeine, has been taking vits and has cut waay back on alcohol. The only thing that is keeping me hopeful is that dh loved having baths up until January when I told him this can be detrimental and he stopped. I know it can take several months for sperm to increase so I'm hoping that will help a bit, although I may be clutching at straws as apparently his count is really low. I don't know the full details as I was away with work when he got the results and he passed the paperwork to his new doctor so doesn't have it just now. When I've asked about specifics he isn't too clear and gets a bit upset if I push him on it so I'm going to wait and attend his next doctor appointment with him. I feel so bad for him that I'm trying to be really positive and encourage him and appear really strong but inside I'm devastated. I just don't want to put more pressure on him though. Thanks for the supportive words :hugs: x


----------



## snowflakes120

So sorry for the news Sandoval. BUT remember there are things that can be done to bring it up... He can start with Vitamins - my friends hubby's was on the low side, took vitamins, did a re-test 3 months later and all was good!!

Malrish - I actually had a Bi-Lateral Inguinal Hernias repaired Laproscopically with Mesh and Tacks done in 2010. I remember in the pamphlet they gave me - it said that there were risks with men - something about nipping a tube perhaps - I can't quite remember. My surgeon said I just need to let my OBGYN know about it as if I ever have a C-Section they will see the mesh and such...

Quite bummed as I asked a friend (who has been TTC for many years and had 2 IVF's done) about my 26mm Follie - She said that it's pretty big and that it will be hard for hubby's sperm to penetrate it to be able to conceive. I'm a bit disappointed. I wonder if this what has been happening all these months - that my eggs have been too overripe. Ugh. But I have that other one that will hopefully be released. I don't know. I feel out already.


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval- theres plenty that can be done to rise sperm count i think i red somewhere that cold baths help not very comfy but might help xx:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

malrish said:


> Can I join in? DH and I have been TTC 10 months now (9th cycle, I think?). Ugh I'm getting very discouraged. DH had surgery to repair an inguinal hernia a couple years ago and he thinks it may have affected his sperm count. Anyone know anything about this? He has a mesh implant.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of things throughout the past 10 months, from instead cups to mucinex to acupuncture (currently still doing acupuncture) to maca and much, much more. We also have a microscope to check DH's semen.. we've only used it once so we're still getting the hang of it, but there were definitely sperm swimming around (just not very many..). Neither of us have any known health issues, but I've got an appt with a gyno in a couple weeks to hopefully work towards some answers.
> 
> Anyway, there's my intro :) I really hope everyone gets their BFP very soon!

welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Hey ladies!

Flou - your killing me. Could you please test!! I have no idea how you are able to withstand from POAS. Hope its your lucky month. 

Welcome to the group Malrish! I don't know much about the surgery your DH had, but recommend that he have a SA done to double check the count and such. Also, what is Maca?

Snowflakes - Glad your HSG results came back clear. Maybe you will be rewarded with a BFP for the pain you had to endure. I am confused on your ultrasound results though. Are you looking like you will ovulate twice? I wonder what causes the follicles to be larger (overripe) than others....This TTC stuff is definitly not getting any easier to figure out!!

Sandoval - So sorry to hear about DH's results. Don't get too down on this news though. There are ways DH can improve his count. Other than no baths, have him take a daily vitamin containing Zinc. My DH has been taking ones specifically for the male reproductive system. I'm also in the same boat as you, with fearing we wont be able to conceive naturally. Not sure why it matters so much to me. Perhaps its fear of the process, or just wanting to be "normal". Either way it happens though, your going to love your baby just the same. 

AFM, DH and I are going to meet with the fertility specialist on Thursday. I am excited to move forward, although am really scared if we have to endure some of the more invasive procedures to concieve. So far, we haven't told any of our friends or family about our "issues". Everyone we know has gotten pregnant so easily so we feel a little alone right now.


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Katikins, I know what you mean about not feeling 'normal' - that's what's getting to me most. Dh and I also haven't told friends or family about our issues ttc; guess we're just hoping we don't have to! We have also been ttc since Sept (going from your sig info). Good luck on Thurs, hope you and dh get some positive news x


----------



## CherylC3

sandoval_star said:


> Hi girls, hope you are all well. Congrats on your bfp little lotti!!! I'll update the thread bfp numbers with your great news :hugs:
> 
> So, dh and I had some very disappointing news (although I knew there had to be SOMETHING going on :cry:) The results of dh's SA were that he has a very low sperm count. His doctor was quite unhelpful though and just basically said, here's the results but I'm not an expert so I can't give more info. I told dh to change to my doctor as he is so lovely, and after a visit to him dh feels much better. My doctor has arranged a follow up SA to compare the results, but he said dh's count looks low looking at the original test. He said if the next result comes back looking similar he will make a referral for us to a fertility specialist.
> 
> I feel so down about the prospect of assisted conception hanging over us, yet relieved that we may finally get somewhere at last. Dh has been so upset about it, thinking that he is standing in the way of me becoming pregnant - which is way off how I'm really feeling. I just feel sad I guess that it may not happen naturally? In fact, I'm feeling scared about everything we may have to go through to have a baby. Anyway, sorry for going on... just venting to you girls makes me feel better though x

Aw I'm so sorry Hun... At least u now know there is something... I hear of loads of men with low sperm counts and have lots of baby's... Hopefully if he changes to ur doctor he cud recommend vitamins and what to eat and stuff..... Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Cheryl, my doctor is definitely better so we'll see what happens after the next test.

I've just noticed in your ticker about another miscarriage? I'm so sorry, I didn't know. Hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks I'm ok, my doctor has gave me the number for the recurrent mc clinic to refer myself so hopefully tht gets things moving... Ttc is a roller coaster hardest task I've ever done hope you get things sorted Hun...... I like to pop into this thread to see how ur doin cos I feel I'm always in the after a loss section. Xxxxxx


----------



## new wifey 83

oh cheryl im so sorry theres no words i can say.there was a girl on another thread who had 2 mcs and when she fell preg the 3rd time her bloods came back that her proestrogen(i think)was low so doc prescribed something to rise her levels and all is going good xx


----------



## malrish

Kati- Maca is a Peruvian root that I bought in powder form. It's supposed to boost fertility for both the male and female. Not exactly sure why, but I was willing to try anything! I mix it in with smoothies and yogurt.

Thanks for all the welcomes :) I can't wait for my appointment with my OB-Gyn in a couple weeks. I really want to get started on testing both of us if possible. Even though with a low sperm count I'm guessing our main option is IVF, and we won't be able to afford that for a while, but at least we can get some answers!

Sandoval + Kati: We haven't told anyone about our issues either.. I told a close friend recently that we started trying but I didn't give any details so she doesn't realize how long we've been at it. Good luck at your appointment Kati! Let us know how it goes. We'll hopefully be on that road in a bit. I hope everything goes well and you like your doctor.

Snowflakes: Oh wow thanks for the info! My DH is really concerned about the effects the surgery may have had on his sperm. We'll have to get an appointment with a urologist so he can get an SA done. I hope there wasn't any major damage :( 

New Wifey- Thanks! I'm so glad to have found this group and I hope the best for everybody.


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks I'm hoping I get my sticky bean this month cd5... On countdown to o...xx


----------



## new wifey 83

AF has arrived.first after MC 4 weeks ago.so happy its here looking forward to getting on with things again FXD for us all xx :dust:


----------



## sandoval_star

Hope this is your month Cheryl x

New wifey, that's great af finally arrived. Now you can move into a new cycle, good luck! x


----------



## snowflakes120

New Wifey - That is great that your cycle are normal already!

Cheryl - Many hugs to you hun!

I am calling to make a 1st appt to see the Fertility Specialist tomorrow. I feel that I am ready. I'm hoping they can get me in in about 3 weeks - that would be the beginning of next cycle and perfect timing.


----------



## flou

I did a test yesterday and it came back bfn. However AF still hasn't arrived. Im on cd 33 and in my 20 years of having periods have never gone longer than 33 days. I haven't had any brown spotting since Monday but lots of discharge. Yesterday i had snot like discharge which i have never had before. Ive read this can happen when thecervix begins to thin out in early pregnancy but i dont want to get my hopes up. Yesterday when i tested my urine wasnt very concerntated so if AF still hasn't shown at the wkend i will test again. I will keep you all updated.

New wifey that sounds good that your cycles are back to norm quickly. They reckon women after a loss are more fertile in few months after.
Snowflakes good luck with your appt.
Cheryl sorry to hear about your second miscarriage. Fxd for you for a sticky one soon.


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies... :hugs:

New wifey you'll be glad to get af after my 1st mc it took 6 weeks, it was a nightmare waiting on it... Fingers crossed u get ur rainbow baby Hun...x

Thanks Sandoval us kno is ur doctor s better for ur oh....xxxx

Snowflakes thts good ur going to get the fertility tests done hope u get everything sorted...xx

Flou I'd wait a little longer and test in a few days... I hate our cycles they always mess our heads up. Xxxx

BABYDUST ladies :dust:


----------



## cntrygrl

AF arrived yesterday. Only a day late which I expected longer after having the polypectomy the 15th. We are back on the TTC wagon !!!Yay!!!


----------



## CherylC3

cntrygrl said:


> AF arrived yesterday. Only a day late which I expected longer after having the polypectomy the 15th. We are back on the TTC wagon !!!Yay!!!

Yeh for af Hun...xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Good deal Cntygrl!

Well, they can't get me in for another 6 weeks!! Appt is July 23rd... Holy crap that's a long time away! So I guess I will stick it out with my OBGYN for another cycle - He wants to test hubby next cycle so I will be happy knowing that that is out of the way as well before we go the appt. I am really hoping to just get my BFP before so I won't have to go at all!!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Good deal Cntygrl!
> 
> Well, they can't get me in for another 6 weeks!! Appt is July 23rd... Holy crap that's a long time away! So I guess I will stick it out with my OBGYN for another cycle - He wants to test hubby next cycle so I will be happy knowing that that is out of the way as well before we go the appt. I am really hoping to just get my BFP before so I won't have to go at all!!

Me too snowflakes. :thumbup:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Would it be ok to join? 

We have been trying to conceive for 8 months. We got lucky our first month but lost it at 4 weeks 2 days and it has been 8 long months! My hubby was diagnosed with low sperm, low motility and low morphology in Feb however after cutting out alcohol and caffeine and taking vitamins everyday, pleased that last sperm test was considered normal. I also spot between periods but initial testing has not indicated that there is anything wrong. Great to see so many on here that have got their BFP after 6 months. 

Baby dust to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## cntrygrl

:dust: For all of us!


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome dreaminghoping....cx
I'm on cd 7 going on hold on Sunday so hoping I make a baby while I'm there :thumbup:

This time last yr I found getting pg the problem now this yr it's getting it to stick :( trying baby aspirin this cycle...x


----------



## dreaminghopin

CherylC3 said:


> Welcome dreaminghoping....cx
> I'm on cd 7 going on hold on Sunday so hoping I make a baby while I'm there :thumbup:
> 
> This time last yr I found getting pg the problem now this yr it's getting it to stick :( trying baby aspirin this cycle...x

Hi Cheryl, I am so sorry for your losses. Fingers crossed for a holiday and third time lucky BFP. Going by your profile pic looks like your in scotland too.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Even after 8 months ttc I still find this ovulation business so confusing!! My OPKs start turning positive around day 9 and normally have ewcm too, however temp don't usually shift until day 14.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi ladies

Today marks 6 months ttc for me and OH. I turned 29 yesterday. OH is 33. 
I was diagnosed with PCOS last month and on my first round of clomid this month. CD17 and no sign of ovulation other than sharp pains in left ovary area for last couple days but that's it.

Would love to join you ladies?


----------



## CherylC3

dreaminghopin said:


> Even after 8 months ttc I still find this ovulation business so confusing!! My OPKs start turning positive around day 9 and normally have ewcm too, however temp don't usually shift until day 14.

Yeah near Glasgow where are u??? Yeah u o around 12 to 46 hours after a plus OPK so get in lots of :sex: after ur plus and u should hav it covered my OPKs go pos around cd11 to 13 so hoping its earlier this cycle started aspirin to see if tht prevents mcs. Xxx BABYDUST. :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Today marks 6 months ttc for me and OH. I turned 29 yesterday. OH is 33.
> I was diagnosed with PCOS last month and on my first round of clomid this month. CD17 and no sign of ovulation other than sharp pains in left ovary area for last couple days but that's it.
> 
> Would love to join you ladies?

Hi welcome Hun... Thts good ur on clomid, maybe the pains are o pain??xx


----------



## dancing P

Hi everyone :wave:
AF got me today after being a week late (grrrr) we are now onto our 8th month i am 24 DH is 25 hoping and praying we all get our :bfp: this month


----------



## malrish

Welcome dreaminghoping and stella.

Dreaminghoping- sorry for your loss : ( My DH suspects he has a low/poor sperm count, although we won't have anything confirmed for a few months I'm guessing. Good luck to you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Ladies :dust: Hopefully we can add to that BFP number.


----------



## dreaminghopin

CherylC3 said:


> dreaminghopin said:
> 
> 
> Even after 8 months ttc I still find this ovulation business so confusing!! My OPKs start turning positive around day 9 and normally have ewcm too, however temp don't usually shift until day 14.
> 
> Yeah near Glasgow where are u??? Yeah u o around 12 to 46 hours after a plus OPK so get in lots of :sex: after ur plus and u should hav it covered my OPKs go pos around cd11 to 13 so hoping its earlier this cycle started aspirin to see if tht prevents mcs. Xxx BABYDUST. :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks.. We are in Glasgow too. Good luck with baby aspirin I have heard lots of success stories with it.


----------



## new wifey 83

has any one tried Cheri22 the TTC pshyic??


----------



## sandoval_star

Haven't tried her new wifey, but I've used panrosa and Gail Cuffe. Both were good but if I had to pick one I'd say Gail's was more in-depth and comforting. Gail said July 2012 conception and Panrosa said August 2012, but to be honest with dh's low sperm count I don't think I believe either will come true! It's nice to have one done though as it definitely keeps the hope alive! x


----------



## snowflakes120

new wifey 83 said:


> has any one tried Cheri22 the TTC pshyic??

I emailed her in March for a free reading - I finally just got my reading back this past weekend. She sees for me: SEPT and BOY so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.

We'll see!!


----------



## sassy_mommy

sandoval_star said:


> Hi girls, well af got me today... again. Now moving into the 6th month of ttc, I know this is not long in comparison with a lot of others, however it feels like it's really dragging now :cry: And I find it hard chatting with girls on some of the threads who are new to the site, only for them to disappear a month later as they have a :bfp:! Of course I'm happy for them, but I'm starting to feel alone here!
> 
> So! I'm looking for anyone else in the same boat, to offer encouragement, support, and well, just some good conversation to keep me sane on the rest of this journey! Who's in?!

Hope all is well for you I've been TTC for a year and 2 months..


----------



## sassy_mommy

hi ladies I'm new how are you..


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome to the group sassy! Have you had any tests done yet? I've had blood tests which were normal and dh had a SA which showed a very low sperm count. He goes in today for his follow-up test so they can compare. Good luck in ttc!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good luck with the tests Sandoval!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Sassy!

Good luck to Sandoval's hubby today. My hubby is getting tested soon and I am scared that there will be something wrong with him on top of the issues I know I already have!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies just to keep you update- AF started on Sunday but phoned the doc because of the symptoms i was having and they suspect it was a chemical preg. I had really bad cramps which i couldn't get out of bed with. I suffer bad AF cramps but these were worse. It took hours for AF to start and when she did it was brown and watery. My DH phoned the doc and they said if i get pain in one side it could be ectopic preg. If AF symptoms become more normal then prob chem preg. They said if i get pain in one side or in my shoulder to go straight to the docs. Its been a hard few days.


----------



## cntrygrl

flou said:


> Hi ladies just to keep you update- AF started on Sunday but phoned the doc because of the symptoms i was having and they suspect it was a chemical preg. I had really bad cramps which i couldn't get out of bed with. I suffer bad AF cramps but these were worse. It took hours for AF to start and when she did it was brown and watery. My DH phoned the doc and they said if i get pain in one side it could be ectopic preg. If AF symptoms become more normal then prob chem preg. They said if i get pain in one side or in my shoulder to go straight to the docs. Its been a hard few days.

Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## sugarpi24

went and had a blood test done today...will know the results tomorrow...i really hope i get good news...if not here i come provera and clomid again :( GRR!


----------



## cntrygrl

sugarpi24 said:


> went and had a blood test done today...will know the results tomorrow...i really hope i get good news...if not here i come provera and clomid again :( GRR!

FXed for you sugar :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck Sandoval and Snowflakes - I hope your DH's get good results.

Flou *hugs* sorry to hear about your chemical, I hope you're feeling better soon.

Good luck with your results tomorrow Sugarpi! I should get my full results tomorrow too (managed to get the progesterone result out of the receptionist today but she wouldn't give anything else away until doc has seen them!)!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mrs B. said:


> Good luck Sandoval and Snowflakes - I hope your DH's get good results.
> 
> Flou *hugs* sorry to hear about your chemical, I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Good luck with your results tomorrow Sugarpi! I should get my full results tomorrow too (managed to get the progesterone result out of the receptionist today but she wouldn't give anything else away until doc has seen them!)!

Keep us posted Mrs. B. How did your progesterone test turn out?


----------



## Mrs B.

I got a result of 34 nmol/l (according to the internet a result of 30nmol/l (or 10 ng/ml) and above suggests ovulation)...but I'm concerned that I just had a higher level than normal this month (had sore bbs etc this month that I don't normally have). I would have liked to have seen a higher number to feel a bit more confident about ovulation! 

Waiting to see what the doc says as he also tested for thyroid, testosterone, oestrogen and other things. Hopefully should hear tomorrow morning!

I am tempted to try Agnus Castus next month...but I don't know if doc will want to do another blood test and I don't want to mess with my hormones if so, so I guess I will have to wait and see what he says!!

How are you getting on?


----------



## new wifey 83

i tried cheri22 and she said she said she could see a baby girl either due concieved or find out bout in july for me but not feeling hopeful at all.just found out my sister is 9 and half weeks pregnant she didnt tell me sooner cos she found out the day i miscarried.im so happy for her cos it took her a year to concieve her little girl so why do i feel like crying my heart out ?? :cry:


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval:best of luck to u and hubby xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Mrs B. said:


> I got a result of 34 nmol/l (according to the internet a result of 30nmol/l (or 10 ng/ml) and above suggests ovulation)...but I'm concerned that I just had a higher level than normal this month (had sore bbs etc this month that I don't normally have). I would have liked to have seen a higher number to feel a bit more confident about ovulation!
> 
> Waiting to see what the doc says as he also tested for thyroid, testosterone, oestrogen and other things. Hopefully should hear tomorrow morning!
> 
> I am tempted to try Agnus Castus next month...but I don't know if doc will want to do another blood test and I don't want to mess with my hormones if so, so I guess I will have to wait and see what he says!!
> 
> How are you getting on?

Higher is better than lower though. I had thyroid blood work done along with the progesterone. Dr. said everything looked great on those. DH's SA was normal. Doing great after the polyp removal I had 0 pain afterwards which was nice. AF was only a day late so we're back to trying again. I have a check up tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs B.

You're right, higher is better :) I'm worried though, that if it was higher this month, that means the other months I may be under the 30 mark to confirm ovulation...and I am concerned the doc will just take the result this month and assume all is fine. I will ask if I can have another Day21 test next month just to confirm that the progesterone is still high enough and that it wasn't a one off!

Sounds like you're doing great! Good to hear all your tests are coming back normal. You doing anything different this month?


----------



## cntrygrl

Taking folic acid since all other multi-vitamins make me sick. I always end up with horrible colds every time I try to take them. I'm more relaxed, positive, and I don't feel like anything is stopping us. I've cut caffeine out of my diet and drinking lots of water. I may try Pre-Seed next month we'll see.


----------



## sandoval_star

New wifey, I know how you feel - I just found out that a close friend is pregnant again after suffering a miscarriage last year. I am so over the moon happy for her, but I also cried a little that night. I felt so guilty for crying as I am genuinely happy for her, but I think it just bears a constant reminder that I'm not there yet. Hopefully now that you've digested the news you can focus on your own situation - that's how I feel now. 

That's great you had a reading done! Did you find it helped in any way? I found it comforting to hear that pregnancy was seen in my future, but like you I'm just sceptical about the dates given. Trying to stay hopeful though! x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Think thats me officially in the two week wait. Had two LH surges several days apart but hoping we have covered our bases. 

How is everyone?

I am also surrounded by pregnant women. My 3 best friends are pregnant at the moment. To be honest though, none of them had an easy journey and their stories give me hope. 

MrsB my progesterone was 34 too and although it is considered normal I would consider it on the low side of normal. Do you spot before AF? I spot for a week before my AF is due and have been prescribed Progesterone from 6dpo. Not sure if I going to take it this cycle as to be honest, my spotting has increased since taking it. 

Flou so sorry, how are you feeling? 

Sandoval-star sorry to hear about your DHs sperm results. We also had bad news about DHs swimmers but after cutting out caffeine, reducing alcohol and taking macca, vit c, zinc, wellmans and multivitamin his last sperm analyses was considered normal. Do you know the actual results? 

xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Started af today on my own! No provera!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Dreaminhoping - that's exactly what I was thinking - 34 is ok but still on the low side. Yes, I spot before AF...usually between 3 and 6 days before AF starts (it's being really weird this month...I'm now having something that is too heavy to be classed as spotting and too light to be classed as the start of AF...it's more like day 4 or 5 of AF...barely had any cramping either, it's very strange!). I think my Progesterone was higher than normal this month (based on sore bbs which can signal high P and I don't normally get them that sore) so I am going to try and persuade docs to redo the blood test next month. That's not good...I thought the point of Progesterone supplements was that the spotting should pretty much stop!! have you ever tried Agnus Cactus? I want to at some point but not starting yet in case docs will agree to a second blood test. 

Go sugarpi! Yay for you getting back on track!

How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

WTG Sugarpi!!!!

Mrs B. What is Agnus Cactus?


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Sugarpi!! So happy for you!!

Cntry - It's Vitex. 

Mrs. B - Are you in the UK? In US measures 34 is a freaking awesome P4 level. I did the Angus Castus (Vitex) for 1 cycle. It didn't help me... I found that the B-Complex 100 help's me more. ;)

Dreaminghoping - I find it odd that your starting the Progesterone @ 6dpo. I start mine at 3dpo which is pretty standard - I have heard of girls staring on 2dpo though. I bet if you start it earlier than it will be in your system earlier for it to prevent the spotting. I'd start @ 3dpo next cycle. It is def supposed to stop the spotting and if it isn't then you could always ask about upping your dosage. My direct co-worker is currently PG and it kills me to see her bump all day long at work. I feel bad saying that but it hurts. It's a constant reminder...

AFM, I heard from my OBGYN office that my Progesterone level this cycle was 23.6 - which I am somewhat happy about. It is up from the 21 last cycle. My Dr. likes to see >15 on a medicated cycle. But since it is fairly close to last months - I feel like I most likely don't have a chance this month. I plan to test on Monday - it was my EDD. :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

Its friday yeah!

Snowflakes.. You may be on to something. I was def told to take them at 6 dpo. I am not going to be able to take them earlier this cycle as having my progesterone tested this month and it will skew the results.*

MrsB how is your spotting today? There is a group of great ladies on here on a thread call - spotting week before AF anyone else - if u scroll through plenty of ladies who spot go on to get their bfp so fingers crossed. It is distressing though.*


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> New wifey, I know how you feel - I just found out that a close friend is pregnant again after suffering a miscarriage last year. I am so over the moon happy for her, but I also cried a little that night. I felt so guilty for crying as I am genuinely happy for her, but I think it just bears a constant reminder that I'm not there yet. Hopefully now that you've digested the news you can focus on your own situation - that's how I feel now.
> 
> That's great you had a reading done! Did you find it helped in any way? I found it comforting to hear that pregnancy was seen in my future, but like you I'm just sceptical about the dates given. Trying to stay hopeful though! x

ya found it a bit helpful just have to wait and see now if shes right!!how u feeling at the mo did DH have other sperm sample?


----------



## flou

Dreaminghopin im feeling better than i did at the wkend. Ive been ttc now for 14 months and thats closest we have come to having our baby.

Ive booked a docs appointment on the 12th july for both me and my DH to see if we can have tests done. Ive had cd21 bloods done but thats it so far.

Hope for a sticky bean soon! Babydust to all!


----------



## sugarpi24

Scheduled my ultrasound....hope this round of clomid works...


----------



## Mrs B.

Cntry - as snowflakes said it's vitex - not sure why it has different names?!!

Snowflakes - yep, unfortunately I'm in the UK. So 34 is good but not great (they like to see 30+). I keep hearing about B complex - that just all the B vitamins right? I am assuming I already take this - I take prenatal vitamins (they include B1, B2, B3, B6, B12)? Should I be taking anything else??

dreamin - yesterday spotting went to AF with cramping too (oh joy). But it seems to have settled down again, still AF but not as heavy as it normally is and cramping seems to have stopped now. I guess I'm just having a messed up AF this month!! Thanks - will go and have a look at that group!

Flou - you're a month ahead of me in ttc :) GL with your docs appointment, let us know how it goes. And glad you're feeling better too!

Sugarpi - Yay, GL with your Ultrasound. FX this is your cycle!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs B.

Just been reading about Soy Isoflavones - they act like a natural clomid apparently...anyone tried them??


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs. B - I haven't tried them but I have heard good things about it. A girl in a SMEP thread that I regularly contribute to got PG last cycle with them. Def worth a shot.

The B-Complex 100 extended my LP by a day or 2. There is a lot of info online about how B-6 specifically helps your progesterone. I took just a 100mg B-6 supplement for like 3 months and it worked great - I switched to the B-Complex 100 because it has another 400mg of Folic Acid onto top of my Prenatal Vit so I figure it can't hurt to take more... Plus, I am stressed out alot with TTC and I have read that the B-Complex helps with that. So we'll see...

Flou - I am happy that you are making an appt to get some testing done. I bet you will leave there feeling great because you'll have a plan. I know that it always helps me! Glad you spirits are up a bit too.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Snowflakes, I think I am going to give soy a go this cycle. I may have to look into the B-complex vits...I already take a prenat vits that have quite a lot of b-vits in so I am a little concerned of overloading myself!


----------



## LiZo

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for the past year. My period was recently 6 days late...we were soo excited. I had all the symptoms of what "pregnancy" feels like in the first few weeks (cramping, fatigue, sensitive breasts) but had 2 negative home pregnancy tests. This morning I woke up with terrible cramps and found out that I started my period. I guess once in a while a woman's cycle changes. This is getting soo frustrating but I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one experiencing these challenges. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sandoval_star

new wifey 83 said:


> ya found it a bit helpful just have to wait and see now if shes right!!how u feeling at the mo did DH have other sperm sample?

Yeah, he went on Tuesday so we should find out the results by next week. He's really down about the whole thing and letting it get to him. Bad thing was, he had to abstain for 3 days before the sample, and my ov day was Monday. So this month we only bd'd the day after ov during my fertile time (which was the same day as his sa, so with a low sperm count I don't think doing it twice in one day will have managed anything!) so I don't even have the excitement of the tww this month. Oh well! Hope you're well hun x


----------



## cntrygrl

Sandoval-- All it takes is one, but I get you. 
I had a nice spa day Saturday with DH's mom & sister. Kind of sore from the massage, but I guess that's normal. Probably didn't help that I went out dancing that night either.

<3 Hope everyone is doing well <3


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> ya found it a bit helpful just have to wait and see now if shes right!!how u feeling at the mo did DH have other sperm sample?
> 
> Yeah, he went on Tuesday so we should find out the results by next week. He's really down about the whole thing and letting it get to him. Bad thing was, he had to abstain for 3 days before the sample, and my ov day was Monday. So this month we only bd'd the day after ov during my fertile time (which was the same day as his sa, so with a low sperm count I don't think doing it twice in one day will have managed anything!) so I don't even have the excitement of the tww this month. Oh well! Hope you're well hun xClick to expand...

it could happen when u least expect it :winkwink:poor dh its so hard on them too xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey guys, haven't posted for a while. I went on vacation for a bit, hoping that if I was calm and having fun then maybe this would be my month... well according to when I thought I ovulated, I'm 2 days late. I felt like AF was coming any min over the weekend, but now I feel crampy but less. Naturally, Stark White BFN...

So either I miscalculated ovulation, or something's up with my body. Going to doc. on Thurs is it still hasn't arrived.

Can't believe I'm heading onto Month 10 of TTC... it just gets harder :wacko:


----------



## Mrs B.

Ooo, Ella, maybe the cramping was implantation?? I have my FX for you!!

Sorry Sandoval, but at least you are getting some results next week. We got it approved today that DH can have a SA...he's pretty nervous. FX you get some good results next week!

How's everyone doing? I'm going to be starting Soy Isoflavones tonight for 5 days. Kinda nervous it will mess up my system - but docs won't do anything now until the referral in November so I kinda feel like I have nothing to lose.


----------



## onebumpplease

:dust: :dust: :dust:

This aint easy. My epic cycle is def. drawing to a conclusion, I'm sure that tomorrow is going to be CD1......


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Ladies, 

It's been a while for me...things have been so busy lately. To update, DH and I went to see a fertility specialist and are in the process of doing all the initial testing. DH did his SA last week, and tomorrow I go for my CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound. (apparently this is an internal U/S..which is weird, since I have AF). Next Friday I am scheduled for an HSG. Not looking forward to that, but i'm in it for whatever it takes. Just very nervous to hear there will be something drastically wrong with us. Aside from all of that, my last cycle just lasted 37 days..a week longer than usual. I swore up and down I was pregnant, but of course..no. 

Anyway, enough about me! Hope everyone is doing well and we see some more BFPs added to our list soon. :dust:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Well, it's been a long time since I posted too. I got really down and couldn't face coming online coz every time I did someone in a forum I was a member of got a BFP, and it made me sad. :(

I was getting upset A LOT and realised that it really wasn't normal to feel like this - called the doc, explained how I felt and he booked us in immediately for SA and blood tests. I've already had my day 21 progesterone test, and tests for diabetes, thyroid problems, kidney problems. I am awaiting results. Hubby can go get his SA whenever he likes. He is going to go next Friday. 

How do you stay strong ladies? x


----------



## cntrygrl

The the thing that has me looking more positive is that I had my uterine polyps removed last month. So it's like a new start, but in the back of my head I'm worried that that wasn't the issue. DH had his SA and it was normal. I've had the SIS like a HSG, progesterone, and thyroid checked and everything is good. Hopefully your tests will help you... Katikins & Hopefor.


----------



## new wifey 83

super bright OPK so plenty of :sex: for us!


----------



## new wifey 83

HopeforFuture said:


> Well, it's been a long time since I posted too. I got really down and couldn't face coming online coz every time I did someone in a forum I was a member of got a BFP, and it made me sad. :(
> 
> I was getting upset A LOT and realised that it really wasn't normal to feel like this - called the doc, explained how I felt and he booked us in immediately for SA and blood tests. I've already had my day 21 progesterone test, and tests for diabetes, thyroid problems, kidney problems. I am awaiting results. Hubby can go get his SA whenever he likes. He is going to go next Friday.
> 
> How do you stay strong ladies? x

best of luck with the tests xx


----------



## new wifey 83

Katikins612 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while for me...things have been so busy lately. To update, DH and I went to see a fertility specialist and are in the process of doing all the initial testing. DH did his SA last week, and tomorrow I go for my CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound. (apparently this is an internal U/S..which is weird, since I have AF). Next Friday I am scheduled for an HSG. Not looking forward to that, but i'm in it for whatever it takes. Just very nervous to hear there will be something drastically wrong with us. Aside from all of that, my last cycle just lasted 37 days..a week longer than usual. I swore up and down I was pregnant, but of course..no.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me! Hope everyone is doing well and we see some more BFPs added to our list soon. :dust:

best of luck xx


----------



## flou

HopeforFuture said:


> Well, it's been a long time since I posted too. I got really down and couldn't face coming online coz every time I did someone in a forum I was a member of got a BFP, and it made me sad. :(
> 
> I was getting upset A LOT and realised that it really wasn't normal to feel like this - called the doc, explained how I felt and he booked us in immediately for SA and blood tests. I've already had my day 21 progesterone test, and tests for diabetes, thyroid problems, kidney problems. I am awaiting results. Hubby can go get his SA whenever he likes. He is going to go next Friday.
> 
> How do you stay strong ladies? x

I have good days and bad days. I try to stay as positive as i can. But it is so hard. Just found out an ex of mine is having a baby with his wife. That made me realise that even as much as i want to be a Mum i want to be with my DH more. So whatever happens i have always got him regardless of whether we manage to have children or not.

I hope your tests come back with good news and you dont have to wait too much longer for a baby.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hopeforfuture - Like Flou, I have good days and bad days. More bad days lately. I am finding it hard. I just passed my would have been EDD. And am now over the 1 year mark of TTC. I find it hard to find the positivity in the whole thing. I just keep thinking someday I will have my miracle. I too feel upset sometimes when others get a BFP. But the worst is looking at my co-worker all day long with her belly. :(

BFN for me this cycle. Bummer. Stopping the Prometrium and AF should arrive soon for me. Going to make my appt on lunch for Monday to get my 4th round of Clomid & talk about getting hubby tested. 

But good news is that we are going on a vaca to Charleston, SC next cycle during my fertile time so I am hoping that it is just what we need to make a baby!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

It's so difficult to be positive... I just found out my brother in law and his girlfriend are planning to TTC after they get married in a month's time.

They know we've been TTC for ages. 

I know they'll be first. Even though I've been with my DH for much longer, and been TTC for longer :growlmad:

When I see her preg. ('Cos I know it'll happen quickly... I mean, normally it does, right?) I'm going to :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies.. Totally feel the same way too. I have had a rubbish cycle where I have spotted from ovulation (and nope it isn't implantation as it happens every month). I am the only one out of my school friends and only one out of my university friends that isn't a mum or preggers. My hubby's Sis got married 2 months ago and have made no secret of the fact they would be delighted to be pregnant. I know I am avoiding her (which is terrible cos she's a great girl) but I know she is going to turn round very soon and tell me she's pregnant. Sending you all lots and lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm sorry ladies that everyone feels so low. I know exactly how you feel, I've really struggled the last couple of months.

I am feeling more positive now, not because anything has changed, because I had to find a way, I've been trying for a while and for some reason, I'm more hopeful. It is clearly taking time for us to conceive but I NEED to believe I can in order to continue living...


----------



## snowflakes120

Ella - This exact same scenario just happened to me today and I couldn't help but be crushed. Here's the story: My direct co-worker is like 22 weeks PG. Then the 1 other girl that I work directly with dropped a hint by saying "I'll be PG in the next few months" so I know that she's just starting TTC since she just moved into a new place and we just hired her on permanently. I know she'll get PG before me (because like you... that's how it works!!) and then the 2 people I work directly right next to (3 ft away) will both be PG. And I will be a mess. I need to find a new job - I feel like such a coward saying that but I don't think I can emotionally take that.

One bump - I see AF got you. Glad that you are able to put that long cycle behind you. And happy that you are hopeful. Have you gotten the results from your tests yet?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I think everyone on this thread needs some hugs

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Anyway, practically speaking, I thought I ovulated 20 days ago, and still no AF. Naturally, BFN, so I'm waiting for AF. :coffee:

Went to GYN today and he said I should just wait it out and if I don't have AF in a week, I should go back to 'take action'...

And even better news than that... he said I don't need to wait until a year to start investigating! I think he was impressed that I knew so much about TTC and wasn't just another one of these women who don't know when to BD etc...


----------



## onebumpplease

Snowflakes and Ella although I am not in that position just now. I know that I would struggle to be there. One lady where I'm working is getting married in summer and there has been a lot of 'talk' of pregnancy and I think she will be trying asap.

Not sure if this is a + or a - , but my contract ends in June so at least I won't need to see that happening face to face. One colleagues daughter is pregnant, due in July and just listening to her stings.

Snowflakes you need to do what is right :hugs:

I'm due my results by Tuesday. I tried to call to book HSG but keep getting answering machine and can only phone at certain times, can't keep trying :( Anyway will try again tomorrow...


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh One Bump - I hope that you can get ahold of them soon. I know my OBGYN wanted me to have it done on CD8, CD9 or CD10. Can't wait to hear your results! 

Thanks for the hugs Ella! Glad that you can get in earlier for tests! That's great news!


----------



## onebumpplease

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh One Bump - I hope that you can get ahold of them soon. I know my OBGYN wanted me to have it done on CD8, CD9 or CD10. Can't wait to hear your results!
> 
> Thanks for the hugs Ella! Glad that you can get in earlier for tests! That's great news!

Snowflakes I'm booking for next cycle so on the upside it's around 4 1/2 , 5 weeks away...


----------



## HopeforFuture

flou said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since I posted too. I got really down and couldn't face coming online coz every time I did someone in a forum I was a member of got a BFP, and it made me sad. :(
> 
> I was getting upset A LOT and realised that it really wasn't normal to feel like this - called the doc, explained how I felt and he booked us in immediately for SA and blood tests. I've already had my day 21 progesterone test, and tests for diabetes, thyroid problems, kidney problems. I am awaiting results. Hubby can go get his SA whenever he likes. He is going to go next Friday.
> 
> How do you stay strong ladies? x
> 
> I have good days and bad days. I try to stay as positive as i can. But it is so hard. Just found out an ex of mine is having a baby with his wife. That made me realise that even as much as i want to be a Mum i want to be with my DH more. So whatever happens i have always got him regardless of whether we manage to have children or not.
> 
> I hope your tests come back with good news and you dont have to wait too much longer for a baby.Click to expand...

Thank you for the kind words and the perspective, Flou. My DH really is a great guy and at least we have each other if we don't ever get the family that we want. There are far worse things in life than remaining childless. :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

snowflakes120 said:


> Hopeforfuture - Like Flou, I have good days and bad days. More bad days lately. I am finding it hard. I just passed my would have been EDD. And am now over the 1 year mark of TTC. I find it hard to find the positivity in the whole thing. I just keep thinking someday I will have my miracle. I too feel upset sometimes when others get a BFP. But the worst is looking at my co-worker all day long with her belly. :(
> 
> BFN for me this cycle. Bummer. Stopping the Prometrium and AF should arrive soon for me. Going to make my appt on lunch for Monday to get my 4th round of Clomid & talk about getting hubby tested.
> 
> But good news is that we are going on a vaca to Charleston, SC next cycle during my fertile time so I am hoping that it is just what we need to make a baby!

Snowflakes, I'm sorry you feel like that. I can understand how you feel about your co-worker. Luckily, none of my colleagues are preggers but I have to look the other way or cross the street if I see a pregnant woman or someone pushing a pram. What gets me is when these ladies are obviously not looking after their bodies - where's the justice?!

Best of luck with your appt, and on holiday! Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

hey guys what blood tests can i get done is there different ones for different cycle days?also after you ovulate when can u start testing?


----------



## snowflakes120

I have Progesterone done every month on 7dpo.

I have also had Estrodoil, TSH, LH, FSH and Prolactin done all on CD3 (you can also get this on CD2 or CD4).

This website will help you: https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## new wifey 83

snowflakes120 said:


> I have Progesterone done every month on 7dpo.
> 
> I have also had Estrodoil, TSH, LH, FSH and Prolactin done all on CD3 (you can also get this on CD2 or CD4).
> 
> This website will help you: https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Thanks snowflakes xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

My blood tests came back OK! I'm so happy I could :cry: !!!

How is everyone doing? 

Is anyone in the TWW ATM? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm in the TWW. Glad to see that your tests all came back OK! Definitely makes you feel better doesn't it? :hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

new wifey 83 said:


> hey guys what blood tests can i get done is there different ones for different cycle days?also after you ovulate when can u start testing?

I was offered the day 21 progesterone test - that will tell you whether or not you ovulated that cycle. At the same time I was tested for kidney function, white cell count, thyroid problems and diabetes, all of which can affect TTC xx

You can start testing from around 11DPO with a good early indicator test.


----------



## HopeforFuture

cntrygrl said:


> I'm in the TWW. Glad to see that your tests all came back OK! Definitely makes you feel better doesn't it? :hugs:

Thank you!!! :hugs:

It really does! I'm all shaky and quite in shock still ATM. :haha:

I'm also in the TWW - 11DPO...


----------



## snowflakes120

CD1 for me. Boo. Hubby has SA on Thursday. Not much else to report. And less than a month now for RE/FS appt on July 23rd. 

Found out a friend is PG. I was telling her about my probs and she said they weren't starting for a couple years. Well, I guess a change of mind and 1st month for her did it perfectly... Ugh.


----------



## cntrygrl

HopeforFuture said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW. Glad to see that your tests all came back OK! Definitely makes you feel better doesn't it? :hugs:
> 
> Thank you!!! :hugs:
> 
> It really does! I'm all shaky and quite in shock still ATM. :haha:
> 
> I'm also in the TWW - 11DPO...Click to expand...

FX'ed for you!!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sorry AF arrived, Snowflakes. The same thing happened to me with my sister as happened to you with your friend. I know how you feel...

My hubby has his SA on Friday - very best of luck to your DH for his. xx

Best of luck to you too Countrygirl! xx


----------



## new wifey 83

HopeforFuture said:


> My blood tests came back OK! I'm so happy I could :cry: !!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Is anyone in the TWW ATM? xx

thats great all bloods are ok!! im in the TWW now i had positive OPK last wednesday so think im 4 dpo?


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Girls!

Sending lots of luck and baby dust to those in the TWW. 

Hope - Glad to hear your bloodwork came back ok! :happydance:

Snowflakes - I'm sorry about AF. :hugs: I know how hard it is to be around others that are pg, and hearing about how easy it was for them. With all the pregnant girls around me (I can count 8), I have no idea how I am staying sane! Your vacation to SC sounds like it is just what you need! Also, thanks for the website. Very helpful!

AFM, My CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound and all came back good. Unfortunately, DHs SA showed that his count and motility was less than normal levels. I go for my HSG this Friday and am a tad bit nervous. Does anyone have any tips for me before I go? We both go to meet with our RE for a follow up next week and from my phone conversations with the nurse it seems they might be leaning toward IUI. Never did I ever think I would be going down this road...


----------



## Rikkitikki

Jumping in here, I'm now at 6+ months and impatient for a BFP! Been monitoring my cycles, 50-60 days or more, no signs of ovulation, just had an HSG today and finished my first round of Clomid yesterday. I'm achy from the test and supposed to BD starting tomorrow, we'll have to see how I feel.
Hubby deploys for 6 months in September and then about 6 months after that we'll be separating from the military and switching up insurance (of which I hear it can be a nightmare b/c of the Clomid thing). Soooo, we're trying to catch our Bean by Septmber, if not we may have to wait a few years which would be really crappy and will bring me to 35/36 years old...


----------



## snowflakes120

Rikkitikki - So sorry that you are have been trying for over 6 months. Hope that the Clomid and HSG combo does for you this cycle!

Katikins - Take 4 Ibuprofens 1 hour prior to test. Bring your own pad. Good luck. What are they recommending for hubby to do for his lower than normal count & mobility?

So I am so scared and worried about hubby's SA (he goes July 5th) - I just so already know that he has issues even though I don't really know. We never get good news so why should I even hope for good news. I just don't understand why it wouldn't have happened by now with all these months of Clomid and the HSG if he didn't have an issue. I am just so expecting it...


----------



## cntrygrl

Katikins612 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Sending lots of luck and baby dust to those in the TWW.
> 
> Hope - Glad to hear your bloodwork came back ok! :happydance:
> 
> Snowflakes - I'm sorry about AF. :hugs: I know how hard it is to be around others that are pg, and hearing about how easy it was for them. With all the pregnant girls around me (I can count 8), I have no idea how I am staying sane! Your vacation to SC sounds like it is just what you need! Also, thanks for the website. Very helpful!
> 
> AFM, My CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound and all came back good. Unfortunately, DHs SA showed that his count and motility was less than normal levels. I go for my HSG this Friday and am a tad bit nervous. Does anyone have any tips for me before I go? We both go to meet with our RE for a follow up next week and from my phone conversations with the nurse it seems they might be leaning toward IUI. Never did I ever think I would be going down this road...

Kati-- Take two Ibprofen about 30 minutes prior to the test. As for the actual test itself my most painful part was getting the tube in, but it kept crimping so that was the issue once they got a new tube I didn't even feel it go in. Take deep breaths and concentrate on something else. Afterwards go home and relax after. You may need a heating pad or hot water bottle. I was up and moving after mine, then again I was up and moving after my hysteroscopy, D&C, and polypectomy too. The HSG tends to clear out any cobwebs in the tubes and I've heard of women getting pregnant shortly after. They may even tell you to go home and have sex, my nurse did. Your cervix remains more open allowing more sperm to make it's way in.


----------



## HopeforFuture

snowflakes120 said:


> Rikkitikki - So sorry that you are have been trying for over 6 months. Hope that the Clomid and HSG combo does for you this cycle!
> 
> Katikins - Take 4 Ibuprofens 1 hour prior to test. Bring your own pad. Good luck. What are they recommending for hubby to do for his lower than normal count & mobility?
> 
> So I am so scared and worried about hubby's SA (he goes July 5th) - I just so already know that he has issues even though I don't really know. We never get good news so why should I even hope for good news. I just don't understand why it wouldn't have happened by now with all these months of Clomid and the HSG if he didn't have an issue. I am just so expecting it...

Snowflakes, I so get you - I am scared and also already know pretty well that something's going to be wrong with DH. DH is a wonderful man but he is marred with bad luck. He got a severe testicle injury doing kung fu at 16 - I reckon that's had an effect...

TBH, I don't mind anymore. I just want a baby, and if AI/IUI/IVF is my only option, at least we know now and can make plans for that.


----------



## Beauty35

sandoval_star said:


> Hi girls, well af got me today... again. Now moving into the 6th month of ttc, I know this is not long in comparison with a lot of others, however it feels like it's really dragging now :cry: And I find it hard chatting with girls on some of the threads who are new to the site, only for them to disappear a month later as they have a :bfp:! Of course I'm happy for them, but I'm starting to feel alone here!
> 
> So! I'm looking for anyone else in the same boat, to offer encouragement, support, and well, just some good conversation to keep me sane on the rest of this journey! Who's in?!

Dont worry my dear all will be fine with you, i hope you will get your heart desire very soon so chear up.
Beauty35:friends::friends::hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I can't believe I only have one month before my sister in law is starting to TTC. :dohh:
It's so so painful to think she may make my in-laws grandparents before I do.

And everyone will fuss around her... the wedding is bad enough.

I have a feeling this may also be our last completely natural cycle as we have a doc. appt. next week to discuss what to do next.


----------



## sandoval_star

It's so difficult Ella, I really hope you have success this cycle. You never know, a lot of women get lucky on that last cycle before seeking help - this could be you!

Dh got his 2nd sa results back and they were not good :nope: He has a very low count, with only 2% of 'normal' count with 10% motility. The doctor said it wasn't impossible to get pregnant naturally, but "highly unlikely". He's referred dh to the urologist for more tests but feels we will then be referred for ivf or icsi. I've been really down about it the last few days but am now feeling a lot more positive. We've decided to go ahead and pay for treatment privately, while also being on the nhs waiting list (which I think could be up to 2 years!!). The private clinic could get us started within 3 months so we're going for that. Fingers crossed!

Good luck to all you girls in the tww - it just has to be someone's month! x


----------



## Rikkitikki

snowflakes120 said:


> Rikkitikki - So sorry that you are have been trying for over 6 months. Hope that the Clomid and HSG combo does for you this cycle!

Thanks snowflakes, I really hope this will be the right combo as well. I had my HSG on Monday and I'm still sore! Hubby and I decided to BD today anyway as I'm on CD11 and OV can happen for me a early as CD13 since I took Clomid CD 4-8. Ugh, the things we do to make this work! :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Sandoval. I am so sorry that the levels from the SA weren't good. Oh man. I am sending you lots of hugs. I am however very happy that you are going the private route instead of waiting the 2 years! Sounds like you have a good plan going already!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks snowflakes! I'm feeling a lot better about it now, there are a lot worse things in life so just need to get on with it! How's things with you? x


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry to hear about the SA Sandoval, but glad you are feeling ok. Let us know how you get on at the private clinic. xx


----------



## new wifey 83

so sorry sandoval hopefully ye will be seen at private clinic soon xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks girls :flower:

How you all getting on? x


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks girls :flower:
> 
> How you all getting on? x

im ok 7dpo today but tested with ic and BFN so not hopeful at all xx


----------



## snowflakes120

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks snowflakes! I'm feeling a lot better about it now, there are a lot worse things in life so just need to get on with it! How's things with you? x

Glad to hear you are in good spirits. And you are so right that there are def alot worse things in life!! 

Things are going good. Just trying to stay chill this cycle. Hubby's aunt flies into town tonight to come and visit for the weekend. He goes for his SA in a week on July 5th. We are going on Vaca next Fri to Mon which is my fertile time to Charleston, SC so I am excited about that. Going to RE/FS July 23rd. Testing a day or so before in hopes of cancelling the appt due to a BFP. That's about it with me!! :kiss:


----------



## sandoval_star

That's great, hope you enjoy your vacation!! I keep hearing about people booking fs appointments then getting pregnant, so this along with the combination of relaxing on holiday might just do it for you!! I've got my fingers crossed for you snowflakes. And you're right, try to chill out this cycle, might do the world of good. 

Have fun with hubby's aunt visiting, check in with your progress soon! x


----------



## cntrygrl

So I finally got my positive OPK @ day 23 of 30 day cycle.... I'm thinking that this is probably too late for anything proper to happen. I should probably start planning for next cycle.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

cntrygrl said:


> So I finally got my positive OPK @ day 23 of 30 day cycle.... I'm thinking that this is probably too late for anything proper to happen. I should probably start planning for next cycle.

What's your normal luteal phase? If it's normal then surely you still have a chance to catch the eggy, you'll just have a longer cycle??


----------



## cntrygrl

My normal is day 14-16 so I'm not sure what's going to happen this month.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

cntrygrl said:


> My normal is day 14-16 so I'm not sure what's going to happen this month.

You could still have a chance... good luck!!!


----------



## sweetmere

I have posted on this thread before! I am returning to re-introduce myself. We started NTNP in November/TTC in January so trying for 8 months. I was just diagnosed with mild hypothyroidism, so that's why I haven't been able to conceive. I just started synthroid to get my TSH level down to 1-2 so that I can conceive, I was told that it would have been "extremely hard" for me to conceive otherwise. I also have an elevated level of prolactin, which apparently could be because of my thyroid. We will be doing another blood test in 6 weeks to make sure synthroid helps that as well, if not I will be getting an MRI, as it could be the cause of my constant headaches. 

He also wants to do an HSG test but I am thinking about waiting on that. I think the underactive thyroid was the problem, I don't see the point in the HSG test...? I want to wait until maybe December-January before I consider that, if I'm still not pregnant. I'd also rather do a sperm analysis before the HSG. 

Any ladies have any input/advice on where to go next? My IF doctor keeps mentioning the HSG but I just don't want to yet. I'm 21, dh is 25 and we have time to wait on that if it doesn't happen. It's just too much stress at one time, you know? It already hurts knowing if I hadn't charted and noticed an issue, done research, etc. that it could have been a lot longer before I got diagnosed. Also that if it was 100 years ago I'd be infertile


----------



## HopeforFuture

sweetmere said:


> I have posted on this thread before! I am returning to re-introduce myself. We started NTNP in November/TTC in January so trying for 8 months. I was just diagnosed with mild hypothyroidism, so that's why I haven't been able to conceive. I just started synthroid to get my TSH level down to 1-2 so that I can conceive, I was told that it would have been "extremely hard" for me to conceive otherwise. I also have an elevated level of prolactin, which apparently could be because of my thyroid. We will be doing another blood test in 6 weeks to make sure synthroid helps that as well, if not I will be getting an MRI, as it could be the cause of my constant headaches.
> 
> He also wants to do an HSG test but I am thinking about waiting on that. I think the underactive thyroid was the problem, I don't see the point in the HSG test...? I want to wait until maybe December-January before I consider that, if I'm still not pregnant. I'd also rather do a sperm analysis before the HSG.
> 
> Any ladies have any input/advice on where to go next? My IF doctor keeps mentioning the HSG but I just don't want to yet. I'm 21, dh is 25 and we have time to wait on that if it doesn't happen. It's just too much stress at one time, you know? It already hurts knowing if I hadn't charted and noticed an issue, done research, etc. that it could have been a lot longer before I got diagnosed. Also that if it was 100 years ago I'd be infertile

I've not had a thyroid problem so can't comment on that I'm afraid or offer advice from personal experience. I would suggest seeing what the waiting period for the HSG is before you hold off - you may find that it's a couple of months away by which time you may want further answers. After 10 months of trying I want all the information I can get, so have been for blood tests and DH has been for SA. If I were offered a HSG I'd jump at it(!), but we're all different. If you know it'll be really soon and you feel unready to do it, put it off!

Try not to think of the 'what ifs' - if I felt like that I'd have gone nuts by now. Be thankful we have the technology we have now and that you did the charting in the first place - it's not worth postulating on what it would be like if you hadn't xx


----------



## Katikins612

Hi girls, 

I had my HSG Friday and all is clear! The test went well and I had hardly any cramping, which I am quite thankful for. DH and I go for our follow up to the RE on Tuesday, and seeing how his SA results were less than average, we are likey headed towards IUI. How is everyone else doing?

Snowflakes - I hope you enjoy your vacation! Lots of stress-free baby making!

Sandoval - Hope things are going ok. Good for you in making the decision to see help now rather than wait. Things will fall into place soon. 

Countrygirl - I say you still have a chance. I have had a "late" positive OPK and when that happens my period shows later than expected. Its like the entire cycle shifts. Lots of luck to you this round!

New wifey - 7dpo is much too early to be testing! Stay patient and positive. :)


----------



## sweetmere

HopeforFuture said:


> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> I have posted on this thread before! I am returning to re-introduce myself. We started NTNP in November/TTC in January so trying for 8 months. I was just diagnosed with mild hypothyroidism, so that's why I haven't been able to conceive. I just started synthroid to get my TSH level down to 1-2 so that I can conceive, I was told that it would have been "extremely hard" for me to conceive otherwise. I also have an elevated level of prolactin, which apparently could be because of my thyroid. We will be doing another blood test in 6 weeks to make sure synthroid helps that as well, if not I will be getting an MRI, as it could be the cause of my constant headaches.
> 
> He also wants to do an HSG test but I am thinking about waiting on that. I think the underactive thyroid was the problem, I don't see the point in the HSG test...? I want to wait until maybe December-January before I consider that, if I'm still not pregnant. I'd also rather do a sperm analysis before the HSG.
> 
> Any ladies have any input/advice on where to go next? My IF doctor keeps mentioning the HSG but I just don't want to yet. I'm 21, dh is 25 and we have time to wait on that if it doesn't happen. It's just too much stress at one time, you know? It already hurts knowing if I hadn't charted and noticed an issue, done research, etc. that it could have been a lot longer before I got diagnosed. Also that if it was 100 years ago I'd be infertile
> 
> I've not had a thyroid problem so can't comment on that I'm afraid or offer advice from personal experience. I would suggest seeing what the waiting period for the HSG is before you hold off - you may find that it's a couple of months away by which time you may want further answers. After 10 months of trying I want all the information I can get, so have been for blood tests and DH has been for SA. If I were offered a HSG I'd jump at it(!), but we're all different. If you know it'll be really soon and you feel unready to do it, put it off!
> 
> Try not to think of the 'what ifs' - if I felt like that I'd have gone nuts by now. Be thankful we have the technology we have now and that you did the charting in the first place - it's not worth postulating on what it would be like if you hadn't xxClick to expand...

He told me that he wanted me to call him half-way through my period and he would do it between my period ending-ovulation. So I guess he doesn't have any type of waiting list...I'll think about what I should do I guess. I just feel like the synthroid might work, and I'm fairly sure my insurance won't cover the HSG test so I feel like it could be wasted money.


----------



## new wifey 83

hi guys i did a FRER friday night and very faint pink line and has been getting darker since did a digi yesterday and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks.im so scared it will be like the last time and cant let myself get excited xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Katikins612 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I had my HSG Friday and all is clear! The test went well and I had hardly any cramping, which I am quite thankful for. DH and I go for our follow up to the RE on Tuesday, and seeing how his SA results were less than average, we are likey headed towards IUI. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Snowflakes - I hope you enjoy your vacation! Lots of stress-free baby making!
> 
> Sandoval - Hope things are going ok. Good for you in making the decision to see help now rather than wait. Things will fall into place soon.
> 
> Countrygirl - I say you still have a chance. I have had a "late" positive OPK and when that happens my period shows later than expected. Its like the entire cycle shifts. Lots of luck to you this round!
> 
> New wifey - 7dpo is much too early to be testing! Stay patient and positive. :)

So Glad everything went well with HSG!!! I was the same way with no cramping. Did they tell you to BD that night?


----------



## cntrygrl

new wifey 83 said:


> hi guys i did a FRER friday night and very faint pink line and has been getting darker since did a digi yesterday and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks.im so scared it will be like the last time and cant let myself get excited xx

Congrats new wifey!!!! This one will be a sticky lil bean. I got my pos. OPK last week and this weekend I've had sore nipples and started crying for no reason when DH was joking around. I'm not an emotional person.


----------



## snowflakes120

Awesome news New Wifey! Congrats girl. So happy for you!! 

Hooray for HSG Katikins. Hope your BFP is right around the corner!

Well, I'm pretty bummed. Searched through my medical records (had to get them to bring to RE/FS) and noticed that my lining was too thin last month at only 4.6mm - needs to be 8mm. So even if an egg fertilizes there is nothing for it to stick to to implant. I am sure it is the Clomid doing it. Just stinks bc I have my Progesterone under control but now I have another issue. It just doesn't end. I swear my body hates me.


----------



## new wifey 83

thanks guys heading to doc now ive so many questions i want to ask im having slight cramping so that worries me to be honest


----------



## cntrygrl

Since you're worried definitely call the doc, but from what I've read cramping is completely normal.


----------



## new wifey 83

cntrygrl said:


> new wifey 83 said:
> 
> 
> hi guys i did a FRER friday night and very faint pink line and has been getting darker since did a digi yesterday and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks.im so scared it will be like the last time and cant let myself get excited xx
> 
> Congrats new wifey!!!! This one will be a sticky lil bean. I got my pos. OPK last week and this weekend I've had sore nipples and started crying for no reason when DH was joking around. I'm not an emotional person.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## new wifey 83

cntrygrl said:


> Since you're worried definitely call the doc, but from what I've read cramping is completely normal.

ya she said it was normal as long as its not severe or bleeding


----------



## flou

new wifey 83 said:


> hi guys i did a FRER friday night and very faint pink line and has been getting darker since did a digi yesterday and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks.im so scared it will be like the last time and cant let myself get excited xx

Congratulations new wifey! Fxd for you that it is a sticky one.

Me and my DH have doc appt next week to find out about having more tests and hopefully get plan. Babydust to all!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi! Can I join? DH and I have been trying what seems like forever. This is cycle #8. I had one chemical pregnancy the first month we tried and since then, nothing. :(

I have an RE appointment next month and I am desperately hoping they don't just send me away with nothing.


----------



## Mrs B.

Katikins - That's great news you got the all clear! 

New Wifey - Congratulations!!! So happy for you! FX for a sticky bean. H&H 9 months to you.

cntrygrl - when are you testing??

snowflakes - sorry hun :( it sucks when you sort one thing and then something else comes along. What did the docs say about it?

flou - GL with your docs appointment!

Welcome OperationBbyO :) Sorry to hear about your chemical :( GL with your RE appointment next month.

AFM - sat around waiting to O. Hoping it will be in the next few days...I hate all the waiting!


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm not going to test until I'm really late, Mrs. B. So probably after the 16th if AF doesn't arrive. 

We always enjoy new people joining OperationBbyO :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats new wifey!!! I'm so happy for you. Praying this little bean sticks!

Country girl - They actually told me no BD for 24 hours after the procedure. Once we hit the 24 hr mark, we made sure to get going on baby making. I think I'm pretty fertile right now..so we shall see. Keep an eye on your symptoms...it could be a lucky month for you!

Snowflakes - How did you know your lining was too thin? What tests do they perform for that? Try not to get too down on yourself..it will happen. Lots of luck and dust your way. 

Flou - Good luck with your upcoming appointment. It will be a step in the right direction. 

Welcome OperationBby! So sorry to hear about your MC. You will feel alot better once you meet with your RE and get moving on some testing. Keep us posted and good luck!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Katikins - I had an ultrasound (yeahhh dildocam) done on CD13 to check for follies last month - they also check the thickness (or in my case thinness) of the uterine lining at the same time. Glad your HSG went well!! 

Flou - So happy that you are going to the Dr. to get some answers.

New Wifey - Glad she said everything was normal!

Welcome Operation!! My 1st RE appt is on the same day as yours!!

Mrs B - Come on down Eggie!!


----------



## sandoval_star

New wifey - I just knew you would get a bfp quickly. I'm so excited for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Sending lots of positive vibes your way and will be praying for a sticky bean :hugs:

Katikins - great news about your tests! 
Good luck cntrygrl, hopefully a bfp will be on the way. Being emotional is a good sign!
Welcome operation, lovely to have you in our group!

Snowflakes, it's awful when you hear news that pulls a bfp further away; I've been there. But try to stay positive, everything they discover is just another thing to be remedied to get you on the right path. This is definitely your year, I just know it xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Snowflake! You are my TTC twinkie. I have an LP defect and low progesterone. They put me on progesterone supplements but it did absolutely nothing. My spotting showed up 8dpo anyway. I don't lightly spot either. It requires a tampon but it's all brown and gross and then I start AF anywhere from 3 to 5 days later. 

I am hoping that my RE puts me on clomid as I have read that helps. Did it help you at all?


----------



## snowflakes120

Operation - Hey there twinkie!! Hmmm. I see that on your chart. I would think that your dose wasn't high enough or you need to take it 2x a day. It should def keep AF away and you should not have any spotting what so ever on it. I am on 200mg once a day vaginally starting on 3dpo. I don't spot and it actually takes 4-5 days after stopping it for AF to even show up for me. The Clomid/Progesterone combo is working. My 1st cycle I did 50mg Clomid and the 200mg Progesterone but my levels weren't good enough that time. My OBGYN likes to see >15 on a medicated cycle and I only got 13.4 - the following cycle I did 100mg Clomid and the 200mg Progesterone and my levels were good at 21 and last cycle I did the same and they were 23.6 so all in all it has helped with my LPD.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am on 200mg twice a day and my progesterone level at 7dpo was 75 but I started spotting on 8dpo anyway. (This was the cycle before I started BBT) and why my MW sent me to the RE. She felt this was out of her scope. I've been on progesterone supplements for 3 cycles. Last cycle was my longest LP EVER!!! I made it 11 days before I started spotting. I was sooo happy. 

Now I can't seem to ovulate so bleh. 

I always end up stopping the progesterone after I have spotting for 3 or 4 days and AF has usually started by then. I basically quit when I get the first red flow. I've never made it through all 12 days of meds. I'm supposed to start 2 dpo and go for 12 days.


----------



## Katikins612

Hahaha. Yea..you have to love those internal ultrasounds. I haven't had one on CD 13 yet..but I did have one on CD3. THAT...was not very fun. DH and I go to the RE tomorrow to review all our tests...very much looking forward to this appt. No probing or blood draws whatsoever. 



snowflakes120 said:


> Katikins - I had an ultrasound (yeahhh dildocam) done on CD13 to check for follies last month - they also check the thickness (or in my case thinness) of the uterine lining at the same time. Glad your HSG went well!!
> 
> Flou - So happy that you are going to the Dr. to get some answers.
> 
> New Wifey - Glad she said everything was normal!
> 
> Welcome Operation!! My 1st RE appt is on the same day as yours!!
> 
> Mrs B - Come on down Eggie!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm waiting to ovulate in the next few days. Even though I think I may need assistance to get preg, I'm hoping that this last natural cycle will be it... I believe in miracles! (Still...thank goodness).

I'm saying last natural cycle because I'm seeing a gyn. on thurs (which i think will be ovulation day which should be interesting) and hopefully we'll be moving forward a bit...

Good luck to those in the tww!


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Ladies, 

DH and I had our appointment with the RE to discuss a plan of action. Apparently his SA results were worse than I had thought..and based on that he needs to repeat the test next Fri and also make an appointment with a urologist. With our current test results, they are recommending us going straight into IVF (and using the ICSI method), rather than IUI. Such a heartbreaking day for us...Hoping that there is nothing seriously wrong with him, and that his results next week show an improvement. He does work in a heated environment and had also been sick prior to the test, so maybe that made things worse than they really are. We shall see...


----------



## sandoval_star

Katikins, dh and I have been given the exact same news based on dh's sa results. We also felt devastated at first, however we've managed to see the positive side of it now in that we know what the problem is. You never know, the urologist might find out what is causing dh's problem and be able to help. Dh and I are getting ready to start icsi asap, just waiting on documents etc coming in. It will take time, but I hope you both start to feel more positive about the situation soon, and I'm here if you need to vent x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm sorry you two got some not so great news! I hope that knowing the problem means you're much closer to getting your precious bundles.

:hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Katikins. Hugs hun. I am sorry they didn't come back all that great. Maybe it was the environment & his sickness. I guess, see what they come back at before you try to get all stressed out about it (I know easier said than done!!)

Hubby has his SA today. I am quite nervous. We haven't got any good news regarding my fertility so I am assuming the worst but really trying to hope for the best!!


----------



## cntrygrl

:hugs: You two will get your beans one way or another. Just try to stay positive and know you're getting the answers that you needed. Easier said than done I know.


----------



## HopeforFuture

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I could cry.

Hubby got his SA results back today and he is above average!!!

60 million per ml and 65% motility. The relief is immense. I just don't get it now - where's my baby??!!


----------



## new wifey 83

HopeforFuture said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I could cry.
> 
> Hubby got his SA results back today and he is above average!!!
> 
> 60 million per ml and 65% motility. The relief is immense. I just don't get it now - where's my baby??!!

thats fantastic!! xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Great news Hope!! 

How you getting on New wifey? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

WTG Hope's DH!!!!!! As my DH says maybe we aren't getting the angle right. At least he keeps me in good spirits :)


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Great news Hope!!
> 
> How you getting on New wifey? xx

ok so far very nervous still but am getting scan done on the 24th so hopefully all will go ok till then.very nervous today as it was on this day i lost my first baby so keep worrying it will happen again


----------



## flou

Glad to hear everything is going ok with you new wifey. Hope u have a h & h 9 months!

Hope - great news about your DH's SA!

Me and my DH have an appt with the doc on thursday. I'm getting a bit nervous about it. DH is happy to have a SA but he is nervous about having one.


----------



## snowflakes120

I got great news today too!! My hubby's SA turned out "perfectly normal" as well. They are sending the exact numbers in the mail so I should get them in a couple days. I am just so happy that we only have to deal with my issues!! T-2 weeks til RE appt!!


----------



## Katikins612

Hey girls!

Snowflakes & Hope - Congrats on your DH's SA coming out normal!! That should definitely provide you with some relief!

Flou - Lots of luck on your Dr's appt. As nervous as you are now, you will feel relief once you take the next step. No matter what the outcome, there are plenty of options! Please keep us posted. 

New Wifey - Sending my prayers your way! I have lots of faith that this is your sticky bean.

Sandoval - Let's definitly keep in touch on this crazy IVF journey. I have just started doing the research on the "process" and am slightly overwhelmed. But..no matter what, im in it for whatever it takes. When do you expect to start?

How is everyone else doing? It's about time we see another BFP in this thread :)

AFM - DH is scheduled for another SA this coming Friday. He also has an appointment with a urologist early August to make sure there is nothing "seriously" wrong. The results of this next SA will determine which step we take. If its not so good, we will proceed straight to IVF (icsi method). Our insurance will cover 3 cycles, either IVF or IUI..so I dont think I want to waste my chances if IUI is not recommended.


----------



## HopeforFuture

snowflakes120 said:


> I got great news today too!! My hubby's SA turned out "perfectly normal" as well. They are sending the exact numbers in the mail so I should get them in a couple days. I am just so happy that we only have to deal with my issues!! T-2 weeks til RE appt!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## flou

snowflakes120 said:


> I got great news today too!! My hubby's SA turned out "perfectly normal" as well. They are sending the exact numbers in the mail so I should get them in a couple days. I am just so happy that we only have to deal with my issues!! T-2 weeks til RE appt!!

Excellent news snowflakes!


----------



## cntrygrl

Great news Snowflake!!!

Waiting to test on the 12th. I O'ed late this month.


----------



## new wifey 83

snowflakes120 said:


> I got great news today too!! My hubby's SA turned out "perfectly normal" as well. They are sending the exact numbers in the mail so I should get them in a couple days. I am just so happy that we only have to deal with my issues!! T-2 weeks til RE appt!!

ah thats great delighted for you!! xx


----------



## new wifey 83

Katikins612 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Snowflakes & Hope - Congrats on your DH's SA coming out normal!! That should definitely provide you with some relief!
> 
> Flou - Lots of luck on your Dr's appt. As nervous as you are now, you will feel relief once you take the next step. No matter what the outcome, there are plenty of options! Please keep us posted.
> 
> New Wifey - Sending my prayers your way! I have lots of faith that this is your sticky bean.
> 
> Sandoval - Let's definitly keep in touch on this crazy IVF journey. I have just started doing the research on the "process" and am slightly overwhelmed. But..no matter what, im in it for whatever it takes. When do you expect to start?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? It's about time we see another BFP in this thread :)
> 
> AFM - DH is scheduled for another SA this coming Friday. He also has an appointment with a urologist early August to make sure there is nothing "seriously" wrong. The results of this next SA will determine which step we take. If its not so good, we will proceed straight to IVF (icsi method). Our insurance will cover 3 cycles, either IVF or IUI..so I dont think I want to waste my chances if IUI is not recommended.

best of luck friday! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Katikins - Tomorrow's the big day! Thinking good thoughts.

cntrygrl - Did you test today?

Flou - Good luck today at your appt. Update when you can on what they said!!

New Wifey - How ya feeling? Any new Sx's?

Hope all are doing well!! 

Not much going on with me. I think I finally OV'd for this cycle - had a small temp raise this AM. This is the latest I have ever OV'd and I have like 16 charts!! I don't know what to think of it and then with a small raise - it makes me think I didn't have a strong OV... I guess we'll see what my Progesterone level is next week. 

I'm kinda having a hard time accepting the fact that we are going to a Specialist for my issues. It's a bit disappointing and can't believe that things have turned out they way they have. It just seems so real now having to go and face all the issues I have but I guess I need the TTC help. Just can't believe that this is our journey!! I figured it would be so easy and I'd get knocked up right away... I bet I will feel better about the situation after the appt (7/23) with a new plan in hand. Ya know?


----------



## cntrygrl

snowflakes120 said:


> Katikins - Tomorrow's the big day! Thinking good thoughts.
> 
> cntrygrl - Did you test today?
> 
> Flou - Good luck today at your appt. Update when you can on what they said!!
> 
> New Wifey - How ya feeling? Any new Sx's?
> 
> Hope all are doing well!!
> 
> Not much going on with me. I think I finally OV'd for this cycle - had a small temp raise this AM. This is the latest I have ever OV'd and I have like 16 charts!! I don't know what to think of it and then with a small raise - it makes me think I didn't have a strong OV... I guess we'll see what my Progesterone level is next week.
> 
> I'm kinda having a hard time accepting the fact that we are going to a Specialist for my issues. It's a bit disappointing and can't believe that things have turned out they way they have. It just seems so real now having to go and face all the issues I have but I guess I need the TTC help. Just can't believe that this is our journey!! I figured it would be so easy and I'd get knocked up right away... I bet I will feel better about the situation after the appt (7/23) with a new plan in hand. Ya know?


I haven't tested kind of holding out. Woke up this morning a little crampy and my back had started to hurt (normal AF stuff for me). Tends to be if I test and it's negative I get down in a slump. So if I don't test and AF shows I'm hoping I won't be so down.


----------



## cntrygrl

Keep your head up Snowflake. Easier said than done when it's not you I know. Trust me I didn't think it would be taking me this long to get pregnant either. I come from a very fertile family. I'm glad I have the ladies on all my boards to talk to and share the adventure with though.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well maybe they are implantation cramps. Hope AF doesn't show and you get your BFP! I too come from a very fertile family!! 

I've been meaning to ask you - what part of NY do you live in? I grew up in a suburb of Niagara Falls/Buffalo area.


----------



## flou

My doc appt went well. He was very reassuring and said it is more common than you think to have probs conceiving but that doesnt mean anything is wrong. The doc wants me to repeat cd21 bloods and have them done for two consecutive months to see whether im ovulating regularly. DH is having 2 SA done. The doc gave us some pots so they can be done at home, much to my DHs relief! We just need to phone the clinic tomorrow to arrange an appointment to drop off the sample. Hopefully we will be able to do it next week, and then get the second one done in a few more weeks. After both SAs and blood tests are done we are to go back to the docs. Hopefully i may be pg by then and we might not need the follow up appt but if not least we are moving forward.


----------



## cntrygrl

Snowflake--I live along the other side of NY about an hour or so north of Albany.

Flou-- That's great to hear about the Dr. getting answers that you need is always good. It does seem to be the norm for couples to have issues conceiving. Unless we're 15 or on welfare.


----------



## snowflakes120

Flou - So happy to hear that you have a plan! It sounds great!

cntrygrl - Awe got ya. My sister went to College in Plattsburgh. I went and visited her a lot while she was there. We also went to Saratoga a few times a year to visit some friends. Beautiful up there in the Adk.


----------



## HopeforFuture

snowflakes120 said:


> Katikins - Tomorrow's the big day! Thinking good thoughts.
> 
> cntrygrl - Did you test today?
> 
> Flou - Good luck today at your appt. Update when you can on what they said!!
> 
> New Wifey - How ya feeling? Any new Sx's?
> 
> Hope all are doing well!!
> 
> Not much going on with me. I think I finally OV'd for this cycle - had a small temp raise this AM. This is the latest I have ever OV'd and I have like 16 charts!! I don't know what to think of it and then with a small raise - it makes me think I didn't have a strong OV... I guess we'll see what my Progesterone level is next week.
> 
> I'm kinda having a hard time accepting the fact that we are going to a Specialist for my issues. It's a bit disappointing and can't believe that things have turned out they way they have. It just seems so real now having to go and face all the issues I have but I guess I need the TTC help. Just can't believe that this is our journey!! I figured it would be so easy and I'd get knocked up right away... I bet I will feel better about the situation after the appt (7/23) with a new plan in hand. Ya know?

I think it will be great when you have a plan to follow - it will hopefully feel like you are moving closer to achieving that BFP!

I found it difficult accepting help from my GP too. The next step for me is an ultrasound and I've yet not plucked up the courage to go back and get it organised. It's scary things have gone this far. But I know that when I have answers and a plan, no matter if I have any issues or not, I will feel better. 

I come from a super-fertile family as does DH - we can't believe we are in this situation.


----------



## Katikins612

Snowflakes - You will feel alot better once you see a specialist. I know it's hard to accept that it has actually come down to that, but if it means you will be one step closer to having your little one its all worth it. 

Flou - Glad to hear your Dr's appt went well. It sounds like you are on a good path. Hopefully you are lucky and concieve before it gets to the crazy stuff!

Hope - Nothing to worry about the ultrasound. I had both the internal one (during AF), and an HSG, and they were no problem at all.

Countrygirl - Keep us posted. I have my fingers x'd for you!

New Wifey - How are you feeling these days?

Tomorrow I have to race my hubby's "sample" to the Drs within one hour. Hopefully I don't get pulled over for speeding...THAT would be really embarrassing to explain. :haha:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Katikins612 said:


> Snowflakes - You will feel alot better once you see a specialist. I know it's hard to accept that it has actually come down to that, but if it means you will be one step closer to having your little one its all worth it.
> 
> Flou - Glad to hear your Dr's appt went well. It sounds like you are on a good path. Hopefully you are lucky and concieve before it gets to the crazy stuff!
> 
> Hope - Nothing to worry about the ultrasound. I had both the internal one (during AF), and an HSG, and they were no problem at all.
> 
> Countrygirl - Keep us posted. I have my fingers x'd for you!
> 
> New Wifey - How are you feeling these days?
> 
> Tomorrow I have to race my hubby's "sample" to the Drs within one hour. Hopefully I don't get pulled over for speeding...THAT would be really embarrassing to explain. :haha:

Thanks Katikins - I found out my doctor's on holiday for 3 weeks from today and I really want to see him personally to get this organised, so I'm going to have to wait. Maybe that's for the best - I'm currently on CD15 with no sign of O yet, probably because I've been ill twice in the last 2 weeks. I will either have a lovely BFP or AF by then, so will know whether or not yet another cycle's come and gone or whether I can :happydance:

Been there, done that with the 'sample' - I developed gastroenteritis on that day but hid it from DH so as not to 'put him off'. :haha:
I only told him I was so ill when we were half way to the hospital. We got there with no 'mishaps' though. Good luck to you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol Katikins... "I'm sorry officer I'm in a hurry my husbands sperm need to make it to the hospital"


----------



## cntrygrl

snowflakes120 said:


> Flou - So happy to hear that you have a plan! It sounds great!
> 
> cntrygrl - Awe got ya. My sister went to College in Plattsburgh. I went and visited her a lot while she was there. We also went to Saratoga a few times a year to visit some friends. Beautiful up there in the Adk.

My DH went to Plattsburgh also. Saratoga is fun once the race track is open and the clubs/bars are nice also.


----------



## cntrygrl

Haven't tested yet ladies I'm still holding out. The boobs are still sore, the slight back ache has gone away as has the cramping. I may test Monday, but still afraid of seeing the BFN.


----------



## flou

Good luck cntry girl. Fx'd for a bfp! Keep us posted.


----------



## new wifey 83

flou said:


> My doc appt went well. He was very reassuring and said it is more common than you think to have probs conceiving but that doesnt mean anything is wrong. The doc wants me to repeat cd21 bloods and have them done for two consecutive months to see whether im ovulating regularly. DH is having 2 SA done. The doc gave us some pots so they can be done at home, much to my DHs relief! We just need to phone the clinic tomorrow to arrange an appointment to drop off the sample. Hopefully we will be able to do it next week, and then get the second one done in a few more weeks. After both SAs and blood tests are done we are to go back to the docs. Hopefully i may be pg by then and we might not need the follow up appt but if not least we are moving forward.

that sounds great chick please god all will be good! xx


----------



## new wifey 83

cntrygrl said:


> Haven't tested yet ladies I'm still holding out. The boobs are still sore, the slight back ache has gone away as has the cramping. I may test Monday, but still afraid of seeing the BFN.

FXD for you xx


----------



## new wifey 83

snowflakes120 said:


> Katikins - Tomorrow's the big day! Thinking good thoughts.
> 
> cntrygrl - Did you test today?
> 
> Flou - Good luck today at your appt. Update when you can on what they said!!
> 
> New Wifey - How ya feeling? Any new Sx's?
> 
> Hope all are doing well!!
> 
> Not much going on with me. I think I finally OV'd for this cycle - had a small temp raise this AM. This is the latest I have ever OV'd and I have like 16 charts!! I don't know what to think of it and then with a small raise - it makes me think I didn't have a strong OV... I guess we'll see what my Progesterone level is next week.
> 
> I'm kinda having a hard time accepting the fact that we are going to a Specialist for my issues. It's a bit disappointing and can't believe that things have turned out they way they have. It just seems so real now having to go and face all the issues I have but I guess I need the TTC help. Just can't believe that this is our journey!! I figured it would be so easy and I'd get knocked up right away... I bet I will feel better about the situation after the appt (7/23) with a new plan in hand. Ya know?

hope all goes well on the 23rd xx its a step in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Katikins, dh and I have been given the exact same news based on dh's sa results. We also felt devastated at first, however we've managed to see the positive side of it now in that we know what the problem is. You never know, the urologist might find out what is causing dh's problem and be able to help. Dh and I are getting ready to start icsi asap, just waiting on documents etc coming in. It will take time, but I hope you both start to feel more positive about the situation soon, and I'm here if you need to vent x

how you doing chick?:hugs:


----------



## new wifey 83

ATM so far so good had a cramp yesterday it wasnt bad but i panicked and went to the emergency room.the midwife reckoned it was stretching or wind but scanned me anyway and i got to see the pregnancy sac and yolk sac all looked ok for 5 weeks she said.ive another scan on the 24th of july so hoping and praying they will see a heartbeat xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Snowflake! My appointment buddy!! Are you counting down to the 23? I know I am. We got the results from DH's first SA today and they were awful. They even checked the "Poor Prognosis" box which has this big thing about needing medical assistance with a SA like his. Bleh.

I also started spotting at 6 dpo this cycle. I am soooooo over this whole TTC this month!!!


----------



## flou

new wifey 83 said:


> ATM so far so good had a cramp yesterday it wasnt bad but i panicked and went to the emergency room.the midwife reckoned it was stretching or wind but scanned me anyway and i got to see the pregnancy sac and yolk sac all looked ok for 5 weeks she said.ive another scan on the 24th of july so hoping and praying they will see a heartbeat xx

Good luck!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey new wifey, I'm doing good hun! Just waiting for a date for our fertility tests then we'll get our treatment started. We're going on holiday in September so hoping to start ivf soon after returning. Glad all is ok with you, and that was great you got a scan just to make sure. Hopefully the worry will ease the further into your pregnancy you get x


----------



## sugarpi24

starting a new dose of clomid...third round up to 150mg...hope it works this time around!


----------



## new wifey 83

sugarpi24 said:


> starting a new dose of clomid...third round up to 150mg...hope it works this time around!

best of luck xx


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Hey new wifey, I'm doing good hun! Just waiting for a date for our fertility tests then we'll get our treatment started. We're going on holiday in September so hoping to start ivf soon after returning. Glad all is ok with you, and that was great you got a scan just to make sure. Hopefully the worry will ease the further into your pregnancy you get x

it'll be great for ye to get started!where are ye off to?


----------



## sandoval_star

Going to Mexico - can't wait for some sun!! The weather has been awful this summer hasn't it?! x


----------



## Katikins612

Enjoy your trip!! 



sandoval_star said:


> Going to Mexico - can't wait for some sun!! The weather has been awful this summer hasn't it?! x


----------



## new wifey 83

sandoval_star said:


> Going to Mexico - can't wait for some sun!! The weather has been awful this summer hasn't it?! x

oh wow sounds fab!yeah the summer is crap rain rain and more rain!we're going to lanzorote on the 5th of aug cant wait for sun!:happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

new wifey 83 said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> Going to Mexico - can't wait for some sun!! The weather has been awful this summer hasn't it?! x
> 
> oh wow sounds fab!yeah the summer is crap rain rain and more rain!we're going to lanzorote on the 5th of aug cant wait for sun!:happydance:Click to expand...

Have fun in August!! At least your getting rain...here in Indiana it is dry dry dry and HOT HOT HOT :( almost evrryones grass is dead! :( but I don't like rain so it works for me! Tons of rain would suck :( hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Sugarpi, I'll arrange a transfer of some of the UK and Ireland's rain right over for you - we have TONS spare lol! Wettest May/June on record... blah blah, YUCK! x


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol thanks :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hw are you all doing? I'm sorry I rarely come on here I just always end up back on the ttc after a loss section... One min I'm pg then I'm not.. Still hoping to get my rainbow one day, any new BFPs?
Sandoval thts good ur getting tests done I'm getting some done on the 24th..x

Mexico will be fab. Xx


----------



## Mrs B.

Yep... we have tons of rain to spare so anyone who wants it is welcome to it!!! I need some sunshine!!! lol. Think I might have to follow in the footsteps of people on here and book a holiday in the sun!

Sorry to hear about your losses Cheryl *hugs*. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## HopeforFuture

I am so annoyed!!! My doctor actually said I would never be turned away from medical assistance, and that's exactly what happened yesterday! I'm being made to wait until TTC for 12 months for a scan- I will be a total mess by then.

On top of that, my results for 21 day progesterone never came back from thel lab! I was told all was satisfactory last month, and the doctor told me y-day that the 'satisfactory' result was for all other tests but that one - THAT'S THE IMPORTANT ONE!

I'm back to square one and am so sick of TTC. I am considering giving up. It is too difficult as it is, and without the NHS on your side, becomes impossible. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

So very very sorry about the loss Cheryl. I am sending you hugs. I really hope that the test find out a cause for you. I would def be asking for a 7dpo progesterone blood test to be done.

Hope - Ugh. So sorry! That really stinks. But looking at your ticker you only have less than 3 months til 1 year. It's really not that far away! I really hope they can get those results and get them over to you! 

sugarpi - OMG. It's been so unbelievably hot this summer here in the southeast! I am ready for fall already - which won't be here til like November!

Sandoval - ooohh Mexico! Nice! Enjoy!

Not much going on in my world. I have 0 symptoms. I have my 7dpo progesterone test today. And my 1st RE/FS appt is on Monday.


----------



## flou

HopeforFuture said:


> I am so annoyed!!! My doctor actually said I would never be turned away from medical assistance, and that's exactly what happened yesterday! I'm being made to wait until TTC for 12 months for a scan- I will be a total mess by then.
> 
> On top of that, my results for 21 day progesterone never came back from thel lab! I was told all was satisfactory last month, and the doctor told me y-day that the 'satisfactory' result was for all other tests but that one - THAT'S THE IMPORTANT ONE!
> 
> I'm back to square one and am so sick of TTC. I am considering giving up. It is too difficult as it is, and without the NHS on your side, becomes impossible. :(

One good thing about the NHS that at least we dont have to pay. However we finally managed to book an appt for my DH to have his first SA done and it can't be done until 23rd August! And then we need to book a second one which going by how long it took to get the first one it wont be until the end of September. I can only hope we get pg before that! I ovulate next week maybe it will be our lucky month!


----------



## sugarpi24

Snowflakes- I cant wait til fall!!! Its been soooo hot and dry....no rain and about 90-100 degrees Everyday! :( 

Well Im at this point where I still want a baby so we are trying but I'm trying to put my focus on getting healthy and joined a gym...trying to not let ttc consume me and our life. Still going to try clomid I took my first dose of provera last night...so hopefully af will be on her way...

Anyone like to read? I have a kindle and started to read 50 shades of grey...and I love it...kinda makes me want to spice up our sex life lol

Goodluck everyone! Hope to see more bfps and hopefully my own. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thans guys il be asking for one but the nhs might be free but it's a joke, they couldn't ask ppl to pay for such a bad service lol..x


----------



## snowflakes120

Sugarpi - I like to read but find it hard to find time to actually read. I am on the 3rd book of 50 shades trilogy. I started reading them back in April!! I have a good half of the book left still.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing? I haven't been on in a long time. I have been so busy. I have graduated from my Vet assistant program. I am still TTC and looking for a job.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Pnuts! Congrats on vet assistant program. Wanna do my dog's dental? Haha! JJ - but she does need one - her breathe is enough to knock you down and she's only 13 pds!! I see you are in your 4th round of Clomid - so am I! Hoping to get that BFP this cycle! I go to the RE/FS on Monday. Nothing else new. Keep in touch!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I am so sorry if I put bad feeling amongst this group earlier. I was very upset this morning and losing faith. 

I think you ladies are lovely and so supportive of each other. 

Bring on my all girls holiday next week! Wooooooooooooooooo!
Is anyone off anywhere nice on their holidays? x


----------



## sugarpi24

snowflakes120 said:


> Sugarpi - I like to read but find it hard to find time to actually read. I am on the 3rd book of 50 shades trilogy. I started reading them back in April!! I have a good half of the book left still.

I'm on the second book and I love it! Hope it ends well!! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

HopeforFuture said:


> I am so sorry if I put bad feeling amongst this group earlier. I was very upset this morning and losing faith.
> 
> I think you ladies are lovely and so supportive of each other.
> 
> Bring on my all girls holiday next week! Wooooooooooooooooo!
> Is anyone off anywhere nice on their holidays? x

We all get frustrated & discouraged, no worries. I'm right there with you Hope. My AF arrived after being 4 days late. I had a long cycle for some reason last month. All the signs were hopeful, but turned out to be a BFN. November will be a year so we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG girls! My Progesterone was 52 - I am usually around 20! I can't help but be excited and think that this is it! I am so happy right now. Now it doesn't def mean PG but it can, It can also mean I OV'd 2+ eggs or it can mean that the medicine is just really doing it's thing. So we will see in a few days time! Holy cow!


----------



## HopeforFuture

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG girls! My Progesterone was 52 - I am usually around 20! I can't help but be excited and think that this is it! I am so happy right now. Now it doesn't def mean PG but it can, It can also mean I OV'd 2+ eggs or it can mean that the medicine is just really doing it's thing. So we will see in a few days time! Holy cow!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay Snowflakes can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hopeforfuture - *hugs* don't apologies for talking to us on here - we all have our bad days and if you can't moan to us then who can you moan to?! We're always here to listen and hopefully make you feel a bit better :) I know how you feel - I went at 10 months to docs and was told to wait another two full cycles before I could have a Day21 test. A holiday will do you good - have a great time! :)

Go snowflakes!!! What meds are you on? Clomid? FX for you!


----------



## flou

Fxd for you snowflakes! Sounds promising xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls!

Mrs. B - I am on 100mg of Clomid and 200mg of Prometrium (Progesterone).


----------



## Katikins612

Wow Snowflakes! I hope its a lucky month for you. Regardless, this is a huge improvement from other months. 

Hope - Don't feel guilty for venting. That is one of the reasons we have this forum. We all have our bad days. Enjoy your girls week! It will be good for you to relax and get away. Where are you headed?

AFM, Got DH's 2nd SA results...and they were normal! Huge improvement from the first set. Although..it was after he had been away from work for an entire week, so im not sure that played a part. He is a welder/metal worker, which is a very hot environment.. and likely contributes to his low swimmer count. The fertility specialist did not want to make any decisions until he see's the urologist (not until Aug 10th!). Ahh the confusion!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Katikins612 said:


> Wow Snowflakes! I hope its a lucky month for you. Regardless, this is a huge improvement from other months.
> 
> Hope - Don't feel guilty for venting. That is one of the reasons we have this forum. We all have our bad days. Enjoy your girls week! It will be good for you to relax and get away. Where are you headed?
> 
> AFM, Got DH's 2nd SA results...and they were normal! Huge improvement from the first set. Although..it was after he had been away from work for an entire week, so im not sure that played a part. He is a welder/metal worker, which is a very hot environment.. and likely contributes to his low swimmer count. The fertility specialist did not want to make any decisions until he see's the urologist (not until Aug 10th!). Ahh the confusion!!!

Thanks Katikins. I found out yesterday that the blood lab 'missed' the request for day 21 progesterone testing on the request form. I'm going to have to do the test again next month. That is, in my opinion, an extremely stupid thing to do, but nothing can be done about it, and I'm past the point of caring anymore. :)

We are headed to a chocolate-themed hotel in Bournemouth for my best friend's birthday - it's a surprise for her but I am so excited!!! The rooms are decorated in chocolate and cream colours with an abundance of free chocolates, truffles and a chocolate fountain in the room. There's a chocolatier on site where you can make your own or just eat their chocolates!!! I have also booked us into a spa for some treatments - pure pamper time which I expect I'll come back from about a stone heavier! :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Did someone say Chocolate!MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm!! So jealous Hope!! That sounds amazing. I want to go to England and stay there!!

Katikins - Adding in some Fertileaid for Men Vits and some Vitamin E (400IU) and Vitamin C (1000mg) won't hurt him at all! I've had hubby on that combo for like 7 months now. It'll only make things better!! It will also put your mind at ease. I know it did for me!


----------



## Mrs B.

Snowflakes - this sounds promising!! :dust: FX for you!

Katikins - Yay for normal SA!! 

Hopeforfuture - wow that's really useful of them missing off the most important test!!! grr. Oh wow...that chocolate themed hotel sounds heavenly!!! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Mrs B.

Lol snowflakes...if you came to the UK and stayed you would miss that round yellow thing in the sky that makes you nice and warm...now what is that called...it has been so long since I have seen it............


----------



## Katikins612

A chocolate themed hotel? OMG I defintly want to visit there!! Your trip sounsd like the ultimate girls getaway. Enjoy!!



HopeforFuture said:


> Katikins612 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Snowflakes! I hope its a lucky month for you. Regardless, this is a huge improvement from other months.
> 
> Hope - Don't feel guilty for venting. That is one of the reasons we have this forum. We all have our bad days. Enjoy your girls week! It will be good for you to relax and get away. Where are you headed?
> 
> AFM, Got DH's 2nd SA results...and they were normal! Huge improvement from the first set. Although..it was after he had been away from work for an entire week, so im not sure that played a part. He is a welder/metal worker, which is a very hot environment.. and likely contributes to his low swimmer count. The fertility specialist did not want to make any decisions until he see's the urologist (not until Aug 10th!). Ahh the confusion!!!
> 
> Thanks Katikins. I found out yesterday that the blood lab 'missed' the request for day 21 progesterone testing on the request form. I'm going to have to do the test again next month. That is, in my opinion, an extremely stupid thing to do, but nothing can be done about it, and I'm past the point of caring anymore. :)
> 
> We are headed to a chocolate-themed hotel in Bournemouth for my best friend's birthday - it's a surprise for her but I am so excited!!! The rooms are decorated in chocolate and cream colours with an abundance of free chocolates, truffles and a chocolate fountain in the room. There's a chocolatier on site where you can make your own or just eat their chocolates!!! I have also booked us into a spa for some treatments - pure pamper time which I expect I'll come back from about a stone heavier! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## luna_19

hey ladies can I join in? We've been ttc since January and are on cycle number 8. It's my second month temping and this month am also trying opks, baby aspirin and robitussin. We are both 31 and I did talk to my doctor at the beginning of this cycle and she said to try for another 4 cycles and then start testing if we are not successful.


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Luna, 

Welcome to the group. Have you been "winging it" for the first 8 cycles? If so, the temping and using OPKs will certainly help you understand when and if you are ovulating. Some over the counter multivitamins for both of you are a good idea as well. I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## luna_19

yeah I guess we were kind of just winging it...thought it would just happen, oh how wrong I was :haha:

I've tried opks a couple of times before but I think my pee wasn't concentrated enough for them to work properly, this cycle I have strict instructions on how to get a positive! Last cycle was my first temping but it took me some time to realize that it's better for me to take my temp after 3+ hours of sleep instead of at the same time everyday, last cycle there was little difference between my pre and post o temps but this cycle is looking much better! I do take a veggie multivitamin (I took it anyways before ttc) as well as folic acid and veggie dha...maybe I should get hubby onto something as well...


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi Luna, welcome to the group! I'd say definitely get dh on a multi-vit too - something with zinc, vit c and selenium which help boost his swimmers! Hope you get lucky soon. 
I see you're in vancouver? I lived there for 6 months a few years back and loved it; one of my favourite places in the world! x


----------



## luna_19

hello :wave:

yeah it's nice here when it stops raining :haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Luna, I think the majority of us left here have been trying for 6 months or longer. It's nice to have ladies in the same TTC range as you. We've been trying since November with no success so far.


----------



## snowflakes120

OperationBbyO said:


> Snowflake! My appointment buddy!! Are you counting down to the 23? I know I am. We got the results from DH's first SA today and they were awful. They even checked the "Poor Prognosis" box which has this big thing about needing medical assistance with a SA like his. Bleh.
> 
> I also started spotting at 6 dpo this cycle. I am soooooo over this whole TTC this month!!!

Hey there Appt buddy! Today is our day!! Hope you have a good 1st appt today too!!

I'll update later with hopefully a good plan of action - my appt is at 1. :thumbup:

Welcome Luna!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck with your appts you two :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck snowflakes and operation! :hugs: x


----------



## snowflakes120

Ok. So new plan of action is in place. They are recommending IUI with Femara, mid-cycle US & an Ovidrel injection. I will have have some blood work mixed in there. I am pretty excited and am hoping for the best!

Right now I am just waiting on AF to arrive so I can make an appt to get the schedule of details that will tell when I need to do what and when. I will also get the RX's and I think some baseline estrogen bloods.


----------



## cntrygrl

Sounds like you have a plan of action snowflake! My FX'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Femara for me too!! Our RE put us on a whirlwind of testing on Monday. Although there are 3 REs in the town where we live, I haven't heard anything good about any of them, so I chose an RE about two hours away. (They all have bad bedside manner and this is NOT the time for bad bedside manner.)

I had an HSG and got the all clear and DH had another semen analysis. Provided nothing crazy comes back on the SA we will proceed with three months of Femara + progesterone supplements. The RE said it was extremely obvious that I had a hormone imbalance but he was really encouraged that we already got pregnant once right out of the gate. He said he was normal for women to come off BC, have one amazing rebound cycle, and then descend back into a sluggish hormone routine. I wish somebody would have told me that at 18!! I would never have gone on the stupid stuff.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for Femara! Hope it does the trick for both of us. And your HSG - those are not fun! Hope the SA numbers are all great! I was so happy when RE said that hubby's numbers were excellent! I am more than happy to be the only problem - not both of us! I hear ya about the BCP - I was on them for 12 years! I would have gone off them way sooner!


----------



## OperationBbyO

It looks like you will start Femara in August? I'm not sure I'll be able to get our results and get our meds by then. I have these insanely fast cycles. I'm not taking any progesterone this time, so it may be even shorter. I hope it works for you!! My RE said Femara has fewer negative side effects than Clomid (like thinning of the lining and decreased CM) and so it seems like a good option to me. 

I think I was on BC for 11 years.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good luck to both you ladies :dust:


----------



## luna_19

I hope this does the trick for you operationbby and snowflakes :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Me too! I am so sick of all this TTC. I want a baby already!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well waiting on af to show so I can start my third round of clomid....do you guys get cravings for food that you never really liked before...but not pregnant?! I hate eggs...but lately ive been wanting them evrrynight...its weird...


----------



## flou

Good luck operation and snowflakes. Hope it works for you both.

I o'd a few days ago so im in the tww. Ive got cd21 bloods on monday to check ovulation etc but we have to wait until 23rd August for DH's first SA! Im feeling a little bit fed up with ttc at the mo but i am definitely more relaxed about it as at the mo there is nothing more we can do at the mo than what we are already doing.


----------



## cntrygrl

sugarpi24 said:


> Well waiting on af to show so I can start my third round of clomid....do you guys get cravings for food that you never really liked before...but not pregnant?! I hate eggs...but lately ive been wanting them evrrynight...its weird...

I have Sugarpi. It's your bodies way of saying you're lacking something so it makes you crave certain things.


----------



## luna_19

Well I'm back in my tww, hoping it's my last!


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck Luna! x


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Girls!

Operation & Snowflakes - Lots of luck with the Femara. My cousin who had difficulty getting pregnant had great results with that medicaton. Hopefully it will be the same for you both!

Flou - Sounds like you are well on your way to a "plan". I know how frustrating all the upfront testing, etc..but it's all for the good. 

Lots of luck to everyone in the TWW. Hoping to see another BFB soon. 

What is everyone else up to? 

AFM, DH and I are waiting to see how his appt with the urologist goes on Aug 10th. Hoping we can do a round of IUI, before trying IVF..but its highly unlikely. I'm due to ovulate late next week...so of course we will continue try "naturally" until a decision is made.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So what cycle is everyone on now?

I'm on 9 (I think, I stopped counting because it got so depressing.)


----------



## luna_19

Number 8 for me


----------



## snowflakes120

If you count from when I started - I'm about to start Cycle #15. If you don't count my MC or the cycle after it's Cycle #13... Either way they both suck!!


----------



## cntrygrl

This is cycle 9 for me. I think my ticker down below is messed up. We started trying in November. Polyp removal in May (had to take month off from trying) Last month was the first month trying after removal, BFN. I'm currently taking Fertilaid we'll see how that works. This month kind of taking the laid back approach I'm not using OPK's and not testing till I'm 2 weeks late.


----------



## Mrs B.

Internets being poor at the moment so just wanted to take the chance to pop on and say good luck this month to everyone! And excellent news those of you who had appts and have plans of action :) I'm about to start Soy again this month and I will see how that goes :)


----------



## Katikins612

Cycle # 12 for me....


----------



## snowflakes120

I went and made an appt with an Acupuncturist here. I go 8/3 after work and am excited! I really hope it helps me to get PG and to relax. She also specializes in fertility!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Cycle 11 for me... AF arrived on Friday.

On another note though ladies, you have got to try the Chocolate Hotel! It was AMAZING!!!

Mrs. B - what soy are you taking? I was thinking of trying it but heard some was good and some was bad for fertility- I don't want to be on the bad!!! :haha:


----------



## SignoraL

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted on BnB (just needed to take a bit of a break - but in the meantime, we celebrated our 2nd anniversary back in June (YAY!) and our 1st anniversary of TTC (BOO!)). I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing on all of my threads. It looks like some of us will be going the AC route soon. I just started cycle 17 (I usually have very short cycles - but for once, this past one was 27 days - woohoo!) and DH and I decided that we'll start our IVF cycle in September. We'll continue to try naturally until then. 

Snowflakes, excited for your first acupuncture appointment! I've been doing it since March and it really is relaxing. And glad everything is moving along with your August IUI. 

Katikins, glad everything seems to be moving along for you, too. Don't worry, we're in the IVF-makes-more-sense-than-IUI path, too. I hope your DH's appointment goes well, though! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and hoping we get some more :bfp:s on this thread ASAP!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I got a recommendation for acupuncture recently. The guy specializes in women trying to get pregnant. Even if it doesn't help with a BFP, for those who have done it, will it help me relax and just feel better in general?


----------



## SignoraL

OperationBbyO said:


> I got a recommendation for acupuncture recently. The guy specializes in women trying to get pregnant. Even if it doesn't help with a BFP, for those who have done it, will it help me relax and just feel better in general?

Hi Operation! I definitely recommend it! I haven't had a BFP yet, but it's extremely relaxing. Sometimes it's tough to keep my head clear, but I try to just send positive thoughts to my body in preparation for a baby, or think about things for which I'm grateful or that make me happy (my doc also said try counting backwards from 100, too).


----------



## HopeforFuture

Does anyone have any recommendations/heard of success stories with using Soy Isoflavones? I am trying them CD4-8 this cycle. xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope everyone is doing well :dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope for Future - There was a girl on another thread I belonged to that got her BFP on Soy. It's supposedly nature's clomid.

I'm doing ok. I went yesterday to get the RX's and some blood work for the start of my IUI process. My estrogen came back too high. So I had to go back this AM for an ultrasound to make sure I don't have any cysts. I am just waiting on the RE to call me and let me know if I am all good to go and can start the Femara tonight or if the cycle will be cancelled. I hate waiting. I am not patient.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thanks Snowflakes :) I have heard there is around a 75%-77% chance of conceiving using it at the start of the cycle. 

Does anyone know - if you take Soy and believe you are ovulating normally (which I do), can it bugger you up (e.g. can you produce too much oestrogen)? I figure if not, I have nothing to lose, but I don't want to upset my cycles with this...


----------



## OperationBbyO

I tried soy (I mean, what have I got to lose at this point.) It didn't do anything for me at all. My O may have moved forward to CD13 but my temps are weird so it's hard to tell.

Snowflakes--what all bloodwork did you have to have?


----------



## snowflakes120

Estrogen Bloods. 

Well, this cycle is cancelled. I have a cyst. So absolutely no meds for me. I get to try naturally! *sarcasm* Yiipppeeee!!!


----------



## luna_19

That's frustrating snowflakes :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm so sorry to hear that!

Can you feel a cyst?

I have a random (rather gross question for you guys). For the past two days I have had copious amounts of watery CM in the middle of the day. Like, soak through my panties amounts. I've never had this before. Is it normal to have this before O? Has anyone else done this?


----------



## SignoraL

Arg, I'm sorry, Snowflake! What does your RE recommend for the cyst? I've had one on my right ovary every time I've gone in for CD 3 appointments (including today), but my doc's always kind of nonchalant about it. 

HopeForFuture, I haven't tried soy, but good luck with it. Would your doctor or maybe a naturopath know? 

OperationBbyO - is it right around your O-time? I never get CM, but I did EPO for a few months and I got a ton of it right around O. I'd take advantage! 

Anyways, hope everyone is doing well. I had my CD 3 appointment and scheduled an appointment for next Tuesday for a mock IVF transfer. The nurse explained that everyone's uterus is different so this is so they can plot where to put the embryo. DH and I will also have a consult and have a ton of paperwork to fill out. And so it begins!


----------



## snowflakes120

Operation - No, I don't feel it. I would get to BDing girl! 

Signora - My RE doesn't want me to take the Femara because it can cause it to get bigger, which is not good!! So we can try naturally this cycle. Boo. Next cycle (hoping there won't be one!) I will have to do an estrogen blood test and ultrasound on CD3 to make sure it resolved itself.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Do you have a history of cysts? How would they know to check for this? Is it a standard thing? My RE didn't mention it to me, but we didn't get into the "plan" part yet. That's on August 21st.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sorry about your news Snowflakes :hugs:

Operation - this happens to me often, before pre-fertile CM which is thicker. Certain food types increase my CM - carrots and grapefruit juice - have you been eating these things?

Signora - I figure I will keep on the Soy until I've done it for 4 days. It's only 4 days and I'm already on day 2. My boobs are so sore though! And I think I had a hot flush this afternoon! I am putting that down to the soy. We will see...


----------



## flou

Operation sounds as if you are entering your fertile time of the month. Fx'd that you catch that egg!

Snowflakes sorry about the cyst. You never know it may happen naturally this month for you.

Signora good luck with ivf. I hope it works for you and you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## snowflakes120

Operation - No, no history of cysts for me (my sister is another story - she had a huge one but I think it was a different kinda cyst). If you are on Clomid/Femara your RE should be fully monitoring you via bloods/ultrasounds. As cysts are quite common while on these drugs - just one of the yucky side effects. I am sure your RE will monitor you too - it is standard practice for most Dr's. Although you do read stories about girls just getting Clomid with 6 refills - that is not good and those girls pretty stupid to go along with it!!

Flou - How are things going with you?


----------



## flou

Things are good snowflakes. Had cd21 blood test on monday and ive got to do another one next month. Waiting for 23rd Aug for my DH's SA. 

AF is due a wk today. Maybe i will get my bfp and not need these tests! Fx'd!


----------



## SignoraL

I'm sorry about the cancellation and the cyst, Snowflakes. Nope, the cyst growing wouldn't be good at all! Well we'll both be trying naturally this cycle, so I'll be praying we both get those last minute miracle BFPs!

HopeForFuture, how are things going with the soy? 

Operation, is your RE consult on Aug. 21? (Sorry, trying to post fast a work and you may have mentioned this already). 

Thanks, Flou! Hope you'll get your BFP, too! Best of luck with your DH's SA! 

As I mentioned, I had my day 3 appointment yesterday and then had to go do bloodwork in the afternoon (to check my hormone levels and also to check to see if I'm a carrier of a handful of genes before we proceeded with IVF) - 13 VIALS! I'm so glad that insurance covers it - it would have been $4000 otherwise - yikes! I joked to DH we could have gone back to Italy for a week for a second honeymoon for what came out of my arm!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yeah. We go back on the 21st. Until then I'm just billing along. We are still trying naturally but I don't expect it to work.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Signora - I took it for the last day yesterday and thankfully the weird symptoms only happened on Tuesday. I will let you know if it made any difference around O, which should be between CD14-17 (CD8 today).

How is everyone? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm doing well. Trying to stay calm, cool and relaxed this cycle. So far I am doing quite well! Pretty proud of myself. I go for my 1st Acupuncture session tonight. I am so excited!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello ladies,
How are you ladies doing? well I finished my 4th round of clomiphene 50mg July and waiting to see if AF shows up, I have been cramping, but i think it was just gas bubbles(TMI) anyway no sign of her yet. I usually get her between 2 and 5th of each month.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope this is the month for you!


Snowflakes--It looks like we will be Femara buddies! yay! (Well, not really yay that you didn't get to take it this month.)

I finally O'd on CD 18. I have no idea why I've suddenly started O'ing on CD 18 instead of 15. It doesn't make any sense. Oh well, NOTHING about baby making seems to make sense when it comes to me. 

Random question: I seem to get a spike in temp every cycle on CD 12. Does anyone have an explanation for this?


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry, I've been bad at replying to threads recently.

Hopeforfuture - I'm taking Lamberts Soya Isoflavones 50mg but a lot of ladies in the UK take the Tesco 40mg Soya Isoflavones (I would but don't have a tesco nearby!). I took 100mg CD3-5 and 150mg CD6-7. This is my second cycle of trying them now :)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs B.

Snowflakes - sorry about the cyst. Enjoy your acupuncture - let us know what you think to it and if you think it helps!

Hopeforfuture - don't be surprised if O is delayed by a few days...but you will likely feel O happening - Soy does seem to make it feel stronger which I hope is a good thing! I believe I ovulate regularly but usually around CD22-25. I hoped Soy would bring O forward - it actually delayed it by 2 days last cycle but I did feel O quite strongly (luckily it was as I fell asleep so I slept through it!!). How you getting on with symptoms - I haven't had many symptoms from Soy, though I had a stomach bug last month which I am a bit suspicious that it was really due to the Soy.

pnutsprincess and flou - I hope AF stays away!

OperationO - yay for O!!

Signora - wow that's a lot of vials! FX all the tests come back ok!


----------



## cntrygrl

Just kind of going with the flow this month. I started taking one capsule of Fertilaid and I'm not doing any OPK's this month. Trying to keep it stress free and not worry about it. I was so excited last month when I had a lot of the signs, but I think it was excess hormones after the polyp removal. The app on my phone says AF is due the 23rd so we shall see.


----------



## luna_19

Hey all 10 dpo and bfn on a dollar store test this am, hoping it was just too early as my temp is still going up


----------



## flou

Myself and my DH went to see one of my closest friends y'day who is 6 month pg. She has been diagnosed as having gestational diabetes. So she is constantly having to check blood sugar and is due to have lots of scans to check the size of the baby. She had been having a bad day and all should could do was moan about being pg which upset me. She already has one son and got pg straight away both times. She doesn't know we are ttc and would be horrified to know she upset me. DH was lovely and held my hand through the whole thing. I was already feeling down before we met up with friends as i have had some brown watery discharge so i am thinking AF may show up early this month, im predicting Sunday. AF is normally early when i haven't been working. Im a private school teacher and i have noticed during school hols my cycle is about 29 days but during term time it can be anywhere between 31 - 33 days. Wierd, huh! Anyway hope everyone else is having a better time of it and hopefully you lovely ladies will get your bfps soon!


----------



## snowflakes120

OH Flou - I can totally commiserate with you. My co-worker is 7 months PG (work doesn't know of my TTC). And all she does all day is say how horrible it is to be PG and that she hates it. I hear all about how uncomfortable she is - her back hurts, she has to pee all the time, baby is pushing on her ribs etc... Where I would die to just be PG - and I would do it with a smile on my face and not complain. 

Luna - FX for a BFP and that it's just too early yet.

Cntry - I'm trying to be stress free as well. 

Operation - I'll be starting Femara most likely at the end of the month.

Pnuts - Hope that AF stays away! 

Mrs B. - Great news that you didn't get much side effects from the Soy.

I really enjoyed the Acupuncture. I really liked the girl and the treatments. So I will be following through. Will be going back next Saturday.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mrs B - thanks for the info about soy! I always feel O happen but I'm hoping for a stronger O this cycle - I figure I have nothing to lose by trying something new as my current methods don't seem to be working...

No symptoms from the soy other than what I experienced on day 2 of taking it. I took the Tesco brand in 80mg a day over 4 days (you're supposed to have only a little dose if O is already good).

Flou - I'm also a teacher and have the same thing. I put the longer term-time cycles down to stress.

AFM, a friend broke down in tears in front of me today because she and her DH want to try for a baby. She's really worried she'll upset me if she gets PG first coz she knows we've been trying for a while now. I was surprised at my reaction. I told her I had developed closure on the feeling that I'm unlikely to ever be a mother (that's how I feel now), that she should not base her life choices around upsetting me and that it would upset me to know that she was holding back from what she wanted to avoid hurting me. 2 months ago I'd have cried my eyes out and been unable to feel that way. I'm so complacent and apathetic about TTC now. Is that a bad thing?!

Fingers crossed ladies for this cycle!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Flou - sorry hun, that's really hard. I really hope AF doesn't arrive!

Snowflakes - that sucks...I think when you actually have to ttc rather than falling pregnant easily it would just make you appreciate being PG more and mean you can tolerate the side effects better. That's how I think I would feel anyway! Glad you enjoyed acupuncture...I may have to give it a go one day.

Hope - I'm the same as you, normally feel O happening but it definitely made it feel stronger last cycle. I upped my mg this time - took 100mg all five days last cycle but this cycle upped it to 150mg for the last two days. A lot of the ladies do this...something about mimicking the way it would happen naturally (not really sure!! But thought it was worth a shot!)


----------



## luna_19

I know I haven't been at this as long as a lot of you but I hope you can all keep positive. My sil just found out she is preg with her second ivf baby which reminds me that there is always hope and we will all get there one way or another :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, hope you are all well. I took a bit of a break from ttc and b&b so I've been trying to catch up with everyone's news. Dh and i have been looking into IVF and will probably go for the necessary fertility tests at the start of October after our holiday. In the meantime we will keep trying but completely stress-free... no opk's, no timed bd'ing, nothing! x


----------



## Katikins612

Hi girls, 

It's been a little while since i've posted. Haven't really been thinking about TTC the past few weeks. I believe I'm entering the TWW..but did not really "try" this month. Waiting to see how DH's appointment w. the uro goes on Friday. I think he is a little nervous. Haha. 

Snowflakes - Sorry to hear about your cyst. Just when you think you see the light..something crappy happens. Don't let it get you down though. On the brightside, glad you liked acupuncture. I thought of trying that...you will have to keep me posted on your visits. 

Luna - Fx that you see two lines this month!

Flou - I understand how your feeling. I'm around a few preg girls right now, and all they do is complain complain complain. They really have no idea how lucky they are. At least we will be welcoming pregnancy with open arms when its our turn. 

Hope & Mrs. B - What are the benefits of soy? What types of side affects can it cause?

Signora - Hope all your bloodwork shows good results. DH and I did our genetic testing recently and found out I was a carrier for SMA. DH came back clear, so we are thankful for that. 

Wishing everyone a happy & stressfree TTC month!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Today I got to play with my 5 week old nephew. Ack! It was so hard but so great. It makes me want a baby that much more. My SIL was a great support though. It took her 8 years to get pregnant!!! We can do this ladies!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Katikins - soy can make you O earlier in the cycle if you have a short LP and is supposed to boost ovulation in people with regular cycles. 

I have heard of people getting very bad headaches and menopausal symtoms with soy, but I didn't get that. The symptoms are due to increases in oestrogen caused by the soy. I had REALLY sore boobs on day 2 of taking it and had a hot flush that afternoon. Since then I've had no side effects but I am CRAZY SUPER HORNY this cycle (sorry of TMI)!!! :blush: I'm CD11 today, not due to O until around CD17, and I've been gagging since CD8. Not that I'm complaining or anything... I just can't seem to get relief from the feeling, that's all!!! :blush:


----------



## flou

AF started y'day as i thought it would. I am having a few strange periods recently. I had bad cramping yesterday which resulted in me passing a huge blood clot. Then no pain no blood. Six hours later cramping started again and i had light bleeding. Then today ive had the usual pain and blood flow for early in my period. I dont know whether to go to docs about it. I dont want them just to fob me off. Not sure what to do. Anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I haven't ever been trough anything like that. I do have strange cycles, but even mine aren't that strange!


----------



## snowflakes120

Flou - I have really light periods. But when I had my miscarriage I did have a ton of cramping a few days after the actual miscarriage. I was getting ready to go to a hair appt and was thinking of cancelling bc the cramping was so bad but then I passed a large clot right before and felt much better - the pain subsided. I continued to bleed for a few more days after with just a regular type period and no more cramping. I bet your body was just struggling a bit to pass the clot so you had bad cramps. I would def mention it to your Dr. though. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## flou

Thank you ladies for your replies. I have booked an appt with my GP for friday and lets see what he makes of it! Why is it never easy being a woman!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well af came I'm on Cd 3 now...ill start 150mg of clomid here in a few days hopefully it works this time around! :(


----------



## Mrs B.

Sandoval - good to have you back! That all sounds very positive - and I would so love to go for some stress free, no timed BD'ing months too!! FX you don't have to go down the IVF route. 

Katikins - as Hope said Soy can make you O earlier (though it can make you late too) and usually makes you feel O a lot more - which should therefore mean you O better and with better eggs. I personally haven't had any symptoms on Soy (though I am suspicious that the - how do I put this discreetly - my digestive concerns that occur for about a day on CD 10ish have been due to the Soy and that is rather annoying!). It certainly made me feel O a lot more which is nice to feel it working...and it helps me to figure out when I actually O with the long cycles I have.

Flou - hope your doc appt goes well and they don't fob you off!!

sugarpi - sorry AF got you - FX Clomid works for you!!


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies,

Hope you all are doing well! 

Flou and sugarpi, sorry AF got you, but glad you have doc appts and sugarpi, clomid, and are ready for next time! 

Hope, glad soy is going well! Sounds like you were having fun! :winkwink:

Operation, I know what you mean! It's so tough being around little ones, but at least your SIL can empathize with what you're going through (you, too, Luna, since you mentioned your SIL went through IVF)! That makes it a lot easier. My brother and his girlfriend don't have kids, but my BIL and SIL got lucky with both on the first try (in fact, they became pregnant with their second after my DH and I had been trying for about 9-10 cycles, so that was tough). You'll have your LO soon though!

Sandoval and Katikins, good job on taking a break and trying to de-stress!

I know I missed some folks, but :hugs: to you all!

DH and I went for our mock transfer - they create kind of a road map for putting the embies in during IVF. That went well, but at our consult, we found out that we're not eligible for the doc's 7-cycle money-back-guarantee package. Needless to say, we were devastated, and on top of it, I have a lot of anti-thyroid antibodies and there's an increased risk of miscarriage with that (my regular endocrinologist told me that even before we started to TTC). But my friend IRL and on BnB who went to the same doc said unfortunately there's just a lot of surprises that spring up along the way with Assisted Conception - both good and bad - and I can't let it get me down. Another BnB friend who did IVF said her doc didn't give them much hope and now she's preggo. So I'm going to work on my PMA about this.


----------



## luna_19

Hey all, I'm onto cycle 9, hoping it's my lucky number...


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for AF Luna.

Signora - I like your attitude of PMA!! You hear allll the time about how girls heard from the Dr.'s that they had a small chance of getting PG and then end up PG!! 

Sugarpi - Good luck this month with the Clomid.

Flou - So happy that you decided on an appt.

Well, my stupid co-irker just announced today that she's 5 weeks PG. 1st try lucky!! Must be nice - I am only on cycle #16!! Ugh. Kill me now. She turns to me and says all cheery - Your next and I say sarcastically yeah right!! (they don't know of my TTC or infertility for that matter!) My other co-worker is 7 months and it's just the 3 of us. I get to hang out with 2 preggos 2 ft away from me all day. Needless to say it's been a hard day. BUT silver lining is that I got a + OPK today.


----------



## luna_19

oh snowflakes it's so frustrating to hear when people can get preg so easily :hugs:

I feel like I'm in this weird limbo right now of not knowing if there is something wrong with me or him or both of us and it being too soon to start testing, blah :(


----------



## SignoraL

So sorry about AF, Luna! :hugs: Do something to pamper yourself and just think about it being a new cycle and a fresh opportunity to make a baby. 

I love that you call her a co-irker, Snowflakes! :haha: I'm sorry though, I hate when people say they got preggo on the first try. And it totally sucks when people say stuff like "You're next." I know they don't know what's going on, but it's still annoying. Just don't let it get you down and enjoy that positive OPK! :winkwink: To be honest, I'm actually avoiding going to an engagement party for one of DH's friends this weekend, even though he 's going for a bit. When we first started TTC, we went to a wedding and I wasn't drinking and so this other friend's wife was nudging her friend. Well since then, that woman has had another baby and the couple whose wedding we attended is now 22 weeks preggo! I know it's bad, but I know I'll feel crappy if I go and everyone's gushing over her bump. Luckily, they aren't close friends; otherwise I would just suck it up.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ugh. I'm so sick of pregnant women popping up at work. I avoid most social functions because I don't want to deal with it. I don't care if it makes me a bad person, it makes me too sad. 

Luna--AF sucks but I should be joining you in a few days. I didn't take any progesterone this cycle and last time my LP was only 8 days. I'm on day 6 now so I'll be coming up on the end here shortly. We can be cycle buddies! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Sounds like everyone is on a plan to action. I haven't done any OPK testing this month and have been just trying to relax. I have been taking Fertility Blend only one capsule a day since my body seems to have a hard time with vitamins and supplements. I know how you feel Snowflake. I have a friend who only recently started dating this guy and is now pregnant with twins! I'm trying to not let it bother me. My tracker on my phone says AF is due the 23 so we'll see if my relaxing month worked.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Well, DH and I got talking about how we feel last night. As I talked about how I felt I ended up absolutely crying my eyes out - I didn't know I felt THAT sad about TTC. He told me he's very fed up and is considering giving up. That made me very sad that we have come to this junction.

On a positive note though, after thinking I wouldn't O/O would be late because I was so stressed last night, I've started to experience EWCM this morning! Yaaaaaay! 

Give me a big O and a +HPT!!!! PLEASE!!!

Best of luck everyone this cycle

I'm really happy you got your +OPK snowflakes! x


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: operation, we can definitely be cycle buddies :)
I read your blog post the other day about bbt, it's so true! Made me smile

Cntrygrl hope this is your month!

Hope that is really sad :hugs:, every month that goes by I worry mine will tell me he's lost interest


----------



## HopeforFuture

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: operation, we can definitely be cycle buddies :)
> I read your blog post the other day about bbt, it's so true! Made me smile
> 
> Cntrygrl hope this is your month!
> 
> Hope that is really sad :hugs:, every month that goes by I worry mine will tell me he's lost interest

It's not so bad - he's not actually going to give up - he wants a baby as much as I do but he's just fed up and frustrated. I understand that. It's hard for him.


----------



## sandoval_star

Sorry about the co-irker snowflakes; it's the worst having to pretend to pregnant people that you're just not that bothered about being pregnant when inside it's awful :hugs:

Hope you go ok on the fertility blend cntrygrl, I've read good things. My stupid body couldn't handle them though - I had the worst break out of acne on my face I had ever seen! Safe to say I didn't try that again :haha:

SignoraL - Good progress with the IVF! Try your best to stay positive, might not be long now until you're pregnant! 

Luna, hope this is your month. There have been a few girls way back on this thread who were trying for 9/10/11 even 12 months, then boom, they were pregnant! There may be nothing wrong, it will just take a little longer x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Luna--my spotting started today so it won't be long now! I'm trying to catch up to your cycle! Lol


----------



## luna_19

OperationBbyO said:


> Luna--my spotting started today so it won't be long now! I'm trying to catch up to your cycle! Lol

:hugs:

I should o in 9 or 10 days, waiting is so boring!


----------



## cntrygrl

sandoval_star said:


> Sorry about the co-irker snowflakes; it's the worst having to pretend to pregnant people that you're just not that bothered about being pregnant when inside it's awful :hugs:
> 
> Hope you go ok on the fertility blend cntrygrl, I've read good things. My stupid body couldn't handle them though - I had the worst break out of acne on my face I had ever seen! Safe to say I didn't try that again :haha:
> 
> SignoraL - Good progress with the IVF! Try your best to stay positive, might not be long now until you're pregnant!
> 
> Luna, hope this is your month. There have been a few girls way back on this thread who were trying for 9/10/11 even 12 months, then boom, they were pregnant! There may be nothing wrong, it will just take a little longer x

Thanks Sandoval. I'm only taking one capsule daily and it's at night. So far everything seems to be ok.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies i went to the docs about my period and he said not to worry about it. He didnt seem that concerned about it. I am going to see what happens next month and if im still not happy i will go back about it. On the positive side i got my cd21 bloods back and all my hormones are good and my progesterone was good at 36 nmol/l which shows i did ovulate. I am repeating the bloods this month to check that i am ovulating regularly but i think i am. DH has his SA on the 23rd but unfortunately that means we will need to abstain during the month i could be ovulating! Frustrating but we need his SA done. After i told DH about my results he is worried that the reason we are not conceiving is him but i have a suspicion we are going to be one of those couples who have unexplained infertility. We will just have to wait and see. Dont hold out much hope for this month due to DH's SA but we will give it a go anyway. Babydust to all. Lets hope we hear of more bfps soon on this thread.


----------



## cntrygrl

Best of luck to you Flou!!!


----------



## Katikins612

Hey girls.
DH met with the male fertility specialist last week and he is going to have to do yet another SA. This time they are testing to see if his swimmers contain an enzyme needed to penetrate the egg. If not, ICSI is our only option. So..hopefully at the end of this week we will know if it's going to be IUI or straight to IVF. Def feeling ready to get some answers and move forward. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Katikins612 said:


> Hey girls.
> DH met with the male fertility specialist last week and he is going to have to do yet another SA. This time they are testing to see if his swimmers contain an enzyme needed to penetrate the egg. If not, ICSI is our only option. So..hopefully at the end of this week we will know if it's going to be IUI or straight to IVF. Def feeling ready to get some answers and move forward. How is everyone else doing?

I'm alright, thanks Katikins. DH and I have decided that we're going to TTC for one more year, get further tests for me to see what's going on, and do whatever the doc recommends in that time. We're not going to go down the IUI/IVF route if that's our only option. Instead we'll start the adoption process. Its made me half sad, half relieved. I know I can't go on struggling month after month and I can't watch DH do that either. We were really happy before TTC and now the happiness is always marred by the sadness and frustration of TTC. I don't want that feeling over our relationship year in, year out. 

I'm waiting for AF - not even sure whether or not I Od. I've got a day 21 on Fri which will clarify - if I did O, my CB OPK reader is faulty. CD19 today, AF due 25th. xx

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

AF is due the 23rd according to my phone app. 

Katikins- I'm glad you're getting the answers you need.

Hope- I understand what you mean. The let down every month is so hard on a relationship. There are plenty of children that need to be adopted and have a loving family.


----------



## snowflakes120

Flou - Glad it was nothing at all to be concerned with.

Katikins - Happy you will be getting some more answers soon.

Hopeforfuture - That is so awesome that you want to adopt! My sister wants to adopt 2 kids. I completely understand about the sadness each and every month. I can't believe I am soon approaching 1.5 yrs of TTC already. It's crazy.

cntrygrl - My AF is due somewhere around the same time. I don't really know bc my LP before the MC was 13 - but after went to 11ish. I was then put on Progesterone. And this is my 1st non-progesterone cycle since Feb. So it's really a guessing game. 

Not much new with me. 6dpo. No symptoms. Just keeping myself calm, cool and relaxed as much as possible. And just really hoping the cyst resolves itself so we can get on with the IUI next cycle if AF arrives. Really hoping she's a no-show!! Really enjoying the Acupuncture. I LOVE it! Can't wait to go back on Saturday again.


----------



## cntrygrl

Snowflake- Glad you're enjoying the acupuncture. I think I need some massaging. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## snowflakes120

cntrygrl said:


> Snowflake- Glad you're enjoying the acupuncture. I think I need some massaging. When do you plan on testing?

In my head, I am saying 8/22 when I will be 14dpo because I would be considered "late" by my standards. But we'll see if I can hold out that long even though I am not all that confident about this stupid natural cycle... :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

Hoping that this cycle where we aren't really trying...it'll happen... :( clomid 150mg took my last dose last night...so we will see. Ill get a blood test on cd21 so hopefully this cycle I ovulate!! Cant believe its been over a year of ttc :( grrr all I want is a baby!!! :(


----------



## flou

HopeforFuture said:


> Katikins612 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls.
> DH met with the male fertility specialist last week and he is going to have to do yet another SA. This time they are testing to see if his swimmers contain an enzyme needed to penetrate the egg. If not, ICSI is our only option. So..hopefully at the end of this week we will know if it's going to be IUI or straight to IVF. Def feeling ready to get some answers and move forward. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I'm alright, thanks Katikins. DH and I have decided that we're going to TTC for one more year, get further tests for me to see what's going on, and do whatever the doc recommends in that time. We're not going to go down the IUI/IVF route if that's our only option. Instead we'll start the adoption process. Its made me half sad, half relieved. I know I can't go on struggling month after month and I can't watch DH do that either. We were really happy before TTC and now the happiness is always marred by the sadness and frustration of TTC. I don't want that feeling over our relationship year in, year out.
> 
> I'm waiting for AF - not even sure whether or not I Od. I've got a day 21 on Fri which will clarify - if I did O, my CB OPK reader is faulty. CD19 today, AF due 25th. xx
> 
> How's everyone else doing? xxClick to expand...

Good luck Hope with what you decide. Ttc can really put stress on a relationship. If you do go down the adoption route there are plenty of children that need loving homes. Good luck xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

flou said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katikins612 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls.
> DH met with the male fertility specialist last week and he is going to have to do yet another SA. This time they are testing to see if his swimmers contain an enzyme needed to penetrate the egg. If not, ICSI is our only option. So..hopefully at the end of this week we will know if it's going to be IUI or straight to IVF. Def feeling ready to get some answers and move forward. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I'm alright, thanks Katikins. DH and I have decided that we're going to TTC for one more year, get further tests for me to see what's going on, and do whatever the doc recommends in that time. We're not going to go down the IUI/IVF route if that's our only option. Instead we'll start the adoption process. Its made me half sad, half relieved. I know I can't go on struggling month after month and I can't watch DH do that either. We were really happy before TTC and now the happiness is always marred by the sadness and frustration of TTC. I don't want that feeling over our relationship year in, year out.
> 
> I'm waiting for AF - not even sure whether or not I Od. I've got a day 21 on Fri which will clarify - if I did O, my CB OPK reader is faulty. CD19 today, AF due 25th. xx
> 
> How's everyone else doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck Hope with what you decide. Ttc can really put stress on a relationship. If you do go down the adoption route there are plenty of children that need loving homes. Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thank you ladies for your kind words! :hugs:

I spoke with an adoption agency yesterday and I couldn't believe that there were more children needing to be adopted than there are wannabe parents who want to adopt. It saddens me to think of children waiting. I think, even if we do ever have our own, that we'll adopt a sibling - I don't want to go through what I've been through this year EVER again!!!

I'm not out of the TTC game yet though. Day 21 bloods on Fri (hopefully it'll be done right this time!) and will be booking in to see a gyno next month.

Snowflakes - would you recommend the acupuncture? What does it do for you? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope - I LOVE the acupuncture. I would def recommend it. TMI - It has already my inconsistent bowel movements under control and I feel more relaxed than I have been in months. And I've only done 2 sessions - I go back tomorrow for the 3rd. We'll see if it helps me to get PG. I am really enjoying it though.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Great stuff snowflakes!

FINALLY - some good news on this thread!!!

I'm not PG (boooooooooo!) but I finally got my day 21 progesterone test results back (it only took 3 months!) and I ovulated! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!\

How is everyone? It's gone quiet! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

AWESOME news Hope!! So happy for you!!

Not much going on with me. I am waiting on AF. She is late. I am annoyed with her being delayed. I tested BFN 2 days ago on 12dpo so I am fairly certain that I am not PG. I think the stupid cyst from taking the Clomid is making her be late. I have to wait til AF comes to know if it resolved itself. If it did, then I start the IUI with meds. I am super scared though that the cyst will still be there and I will have to do another all natural cycle. I just wish my body could do one thing right. I am so sick of it not being normal and working the way it is suppose to!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm headed off to a different section of BnB. Our RE recommended IVF with ICSI yesterday. DH's sperm sucks more than what we originally thought they did. Basically, he has almost no chance of making a baby ever (which obviously makes me wonder if my stepson really belongs to my husband).

I asked the RE to try three rounds of Femara + progesterone anyway because I'm not ready to pull the IVF trigger yet. I'll probably ask for 3 more rounds after that to carry us through the holidays and then start IVF in February. A more detailed account of all this is in my blog (link in siggy)


----------



## luna_19

Great news hope :)

:hugs: snowflakes, it's frustrating that when you want her to show she's nowhere in sight

:hugs: operation, I hope it all works out for you

I'm having a weird cycle, I would have sworn I o'ed on cd13 as usual but I had a big temp drop and a ton of ewcm on cd15 so I'm really confused. On top of that I don't know how accurate today's temp is because I didn't get a good amount of sleep before taking it :( so I guess I'm playing the waiting game for now...


----------



## SignoraL

Hey guys, it has been quiet! 

OperationBbyO, I'm sorry to hear that. We're in the same boat with doing IVF with ICSI, but we're starting this month. I'm hoping everything works out with the Femara + Progesterone before you get there. I'll check out your blog - check out mine too! 

Hope, great news on things moving forward with adoption! There truly are so many children out there who need a home and loving parents and it's wonderful that you and your DH are moving in that direction. 

Snowflakes, glad you are enjoying acupuncture and I'm sorry about the BFN. I hope that the cyst is gone and that you can move ahead with your IUI. 

Katikins and Flou, hope things go well with your DH's SAs and things start moving in the right direction!

cntrygirl, definitely go for the massage and consider acupuncture! I've been doing it too and I love it. How are things with Fertiliaid (sp.?)

sugarpi and luna, hope this is your month! sugarpi, getting past the one-year mark totally sucks. I can't believe it either. But hopefully by this time next year we'll have our babies! 

Sandoval, hope you're enjoying your break and relaxing! Enjoy it girl!

Did I miss anyone? I keep going back to the last few pages to check, but if I did, sorry and :hugs:!

The only news from me is that DH and I went to the bank and took out a massive loan for our IVF with ICSI, which starts next cycle. We're doing a three-cycle package so we needed to cover that and the medications for three cycles (but if it works within the first two, we'll get to pay off a big chunk at once). I was a little worried because I had a big benefit event for work (I work at a performing arts center) coming up at the end of September and I think I'll start my stimming shots right around that time, but DH might come to work and help me with that shot so I don't have to do it myself. So now just waiting for AF to come in full force. I have cramps right now and when I went to the bathroom earlier there was a little pinkish blood, but when I went an hour later there was nothing. For the first time in over a year I WANT my period to come! Bring it, cycle 18!!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck signoral :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Signora and Operation - I'll be starting ivf with icsi at the end of October! Dh and I have our compulsory fertility exams on 6th Sept then we are booked in for our consultation on 1st Oct and will be ready to go. I'm so excited now that things are happening! Keep me updated on your journeys with ivf - hopefully we will all get there soon!

Hope everyone else is well. Snowflakes, really hope your body plays the game so you can get started asap! x


----------



## cntrygrl

AF arrived on the 21st and it has been horrible. I'm going to stop the Fertilaid. I'm thinking our next step is Clomid or at least ultrasounds of the ovaries, but none of that will happen til after November. I kind of just want to give up and start seriously looking into adoption.


----------



## sandoval_star

So sorry cntrygrl :hugs: xx


----------



## SignoraL

Thanks Luna! 

cntrygirl, so sorry about the crappy AF. Treat yourself well, hon. I think adoption is wonderful, but don't give up. Plenty of people do get their BFPs toward the end of the first year or right after. 

Sandoval, hope everything goes well with the consultation and exams! Once I get going, if you have any IVF questions, come to me! Hopefully we can be bump buddies soon!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm sure I'll have lots of question Signora! Best of luck xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: cntrygrl, I agree it's way too early to give up. Looks like we've both been at it for about the same amount of time, we'll get there :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lots of future IVF ladies on this board. I plan to wait until my February cycle to start. I want to get through the holidays. I'll be ready then. :)


----------



## flou

Sorry about AF cntrygirl. Dont give up maybe you will be lucky next time it is still possible.

DH has is SA today. I think he is quite nervous about it. He has convinced himself that it is him but i keep reminding him that there maybe nothing wrong with either of us but we are just unlucky. And if there is something wrong it won't change us but give us answers on what is going wrong and help us decide on what to do next. I have got another cd21 blood test tomorrow to check that i am ovulating regularly. Ive already had two done but doc wants me to have another. At least we know im ovulating but i still need to have my tubes and uterus checked. Good luck everyone with everything people are up to this month. Seems as if quite a few are moving onto ivf and i hope you get your bfps soon.


----------



## Katikins612

Hey girls,
Its been a while since I've posted but not much has changed. Dh had his 3rd SA and results look ok. Going to discuss recommendations w. our RE tomorrow. Initially we were recommended for ICSI but since he has improved..maybe we can try IUI. Will keep u posted. 

Snowflakes - hope all goes well with new meds and IUI. 
Hope - good news on your confirmed ovulation! Whichever route you take to become parent will be equally wonderful. 
Sandoval, operation, and signora - so glad I have you girls to share the IVF journey with. Looking forward to hearing all of your experiences. 
Flou - hope your DH's SA results turn out good. If not, there are options out there. Don't worry!
Country girl - So sorry af is treating you bad this month. Perhaps a break from TTC will relieve stress and clear your mind. 

Wishing everyone good health and babydust!


----------



## HopeforFuture

cntrygrl said:


> AF arrived on the 21st and it has been horrible. I'm going to stop the Fertilaid. I'm thinking our next step is Clomid or at least ultrasounds of the ovaries, but none of that will happen til after November. I kind of just want to give up and start seriously looking into adoption.

So sorry AF arrived for you. I know how you feel about giving up, but don't! Although I mentioned adoption I really am going to exhaust all possible routes I'm willing to go down before turning to that. DH and I are going to wait at least a year, maybe two, before looking into the adoption process. 

I guess in the US adoption is different? Can you adopt babies? In the UK that is almost an impossibility. We know that we will be adopting older children.

Ladies who are going to do IVF - can you please post in this thread or give me links to your blogs so that I can see what the process is and how it makes you feel physically and emotionally? I have ruled IVF out because it is supposed to be very stressful, but if you find it OK, I may investigate that route xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope-- You can adopt babies in the US. I'd even be happy with a 2-5 year old. I'm not giving up completely yet. There's still a lot more avenues to go down. I can do more testing in November to see why I'm not getting pregnant. I had false hope that this would be easy for me since no one on either side of my family has fertility issues.


----------



## HopeforFuture

cntrygrl said:


> Hope-- You can adopt babies in the US. I'd even be happy with a 2-5 year old. I'm not giving up completely yet. There's still a lot more avenues to go down. I can do more testing in November to see why I'm not getting pregnant. I had false hope that this would be easy for me since no one on either side of my family has fertility issues.

Me too :hugs:
No fertility issues on either side of the family. Figured it would be easy. WRONG! :haha:

Month 12 started for me today. Doctors appointment is booked for next Friday. I hope to be referred to a gyno so that I can get a lap and dye. That scares me though!


----------



## SignoraL

Hi gals,

Hope you are all doing well! Please don't give up on hope. I know this is tough, but I have a cousin who's been trying for three years who has done three IVF cycles (two fresh and one frozen) and isn't a mom yet and she told me not to give up hope and I also have a friend w/ PCOS who has been trying naturally for over three years and she told me not to give up hope. I know there are so many ladies on BnB who have been trying for even longer than that and are still trying. If they haven't given up hope after all of that, we shouldn't either. Whether it's naturally or by IUI or IVF or adoption, we'll all be mommies someday. 

Hope, my journal is in my siggy! Please come visit any time! I haven't officially started IVF besides the BCPs and my CD 3 appointment, which was today, but my friend Rosababy, who's a friend on BnB and IRL, went through it last year and I learned a lot about it. She says it is tough emotionally and physically (more so emotionally - she and our BnB friend Springy said they both were nervous about shots and they said later they realized it so wasn't worth stressing out over). But she's now 38+ weeks preggo and will have her baby boy any day now, and she and her DH have told my DH and I time and time again, it's so worth it and it won't matter once you're holding your baby. It's ultimately up to you but I can say that I didn't think I'd be strong enough to deal with any of this - infertility, IVF, etc. - and I am. We are. 

Flou - good luck with your DH's SA and your CD 21 tests! 

Katikins - so glad we're sharing this IVF journey together too - but since you're hoping for an IUI, I'll hope for that for you too. I'm glad that your DH's SA brought good news! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: and have a great weekend!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Posted on here a while back.

Currently on cycle 11. Just had lap and dye and a hysterscopy performed yesterday and doc said everything looked good. Hopeforfuture - I was also scared and cancelled the procedure a few months ago. It was much better than I thought it was going to be and feel a lot better for having it done. Im a bit sore today (sucks cos OPKs are beginning to turn to positive. Hoping I will be able to BD tomorrow lol)

Does anyone know if I need anything else tested. My progesterone tests indicate ovulation? We have been referred to the assisted conception unit as dh's sperm has been variable (last one was normal, previous one had low count and motility).

I see some of you are preparing for IVF. Good luck xxx


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope-- The lap & dye isn't so bad. I had a similar procedure where they use saline and an internal ultrasound. The worst part of it was when the line kept crimping as they tried putting it in through the cervix. After they got a new tube I never even felt it.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thank you ladies for your lovely words! You make me feel like a big looby for being afraid of procedures. :blush: You are all so strong. I will have to suck up my fears and just go for them!!!

I have been through some really bad crap in my life and have always dealt with it and come out the other side. For some reason I don't seem to be able to do the same with this. It makes me feel weak and helpless. Maybe its because its out of my control.

Some days I feel like I'm going to break emotionally and turn into an incoherent mess. I don't know how I get through to the next day - but I do, and I start to feel better again.

Signora - I'm afraid that, to cope with the fear of infertility, I've had to lose hope. The hope was building me up and then breaking me every month. I could feel myself slipping into depression. By supposing I am completely infertile I feel I can move on with my life and that there's more to me and my life than having a child. If I ever achieve that BFP, it'll be an amazing surprise - if I don't, it's what I had come to terms with anyway. I guess we are all different! x


----------



## flou

Hope i can understand how you feel about losing hope to cope with the fear of infertility. I hate the fact every month i get my hopes up and each month they are broken by the witch! 

Hi dreaming i think the initial tests are cd21 bloods to check ovulation, checking of uterus and tubes and SA for OH. That covers many of the most common causes of infertility. Good luck!


----------



## Rikkitikki

Just got my BFP! 8 months, 2nd round of Clomid, 100 mg


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

Apologies for the quick post out of nowhere (above), family is in town from out of state (in Nebraska from Oregon, Nevada and New York) and I haven't had the time or energy to catch up on posts and reply. Not trying to be rude and completely ignore everyone else, but did want to get that quick update in here...


----------



## flou

Congratulations rikkitikki!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congratulations wonderful news xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

It's great to have some good news on this thread! I love it when people on this thread get their BFP! Congrats Rikkitikki!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Rikkitikki!


----------



## sugarpi24

My hubby and I swear we just saw a faint line on the IC......but we think our eyes are playing tricks on us...I would think its to early to show up...


----------



## HopeforFuture

sugarpi24 said:


> My hubby and I swear we just saw a faint line on the IC......but we think our eyes are playing tricks on us...I would think its to early to show up...

You would give me hope if it was a line!!! Bring on the BFPs!!!


----------



## luna_19

Ooh I hope it's a line sugarpi :)

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats rikkitikki! 

Sugar, I hope this is your lucky month!


----------



## sugarpi24

I dunno...I find out for sure if I ovulated tomorrow...I'm on Cd 22...so early...but I really hope our eyes weren't fooling us...


----------



## flou

Fxd for you Sugar. Hope this is your bfp!


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats rikkitikki!! Good luck sugarpi, fingers are crossed for you! xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hiya everyone.

Haven't posted in a while 'cos I've been super busy with this, that and the other.

We're hitting the year mark in two weeks and are not wasting any time - I have ultrasounds for this month to monitor follicle growth, and a general ultrasound to check out my uterus properly. Also doing a day 21 progesterone test and a PCT. After that, my GYN said I should my an appt. with him to discuss all results and see what to do from there.

I'm such a stressed out person, hopefully it'll just be stress that delayed us and everything will be okay.

Good luck everyone it sounds like everyone is moving along nicely and getting somewhere! May our rewards be not far away xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I'm out this month hubby and I must have just been seeing things...progesterone level was 3.?? So that means I didn't ovulate again this cycle :( so on to my fourth round of clomid...maybe this time ill ask the doctor about putting me on metaformin too...nurse said there still could be a chance..but most likely not..


----------



## snowflakes120

Update on me. AF showed last Thursday. Had my estrogen bloods and ultrasound on Friday AM. Cyst was still there but smaller. Estrogen levels came back great. We are moving forward with IUI this cycle with Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone. I go for my follie and lining Ultrasound on Friday AM. Really hoping this 1st IUI does the trick! I am ready! Feeling quite positive this cycle and still enjoying the Acupuncture greatly!


----------



## cntrygrl

My fingers are crossed for you Snowflake :hugs:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Sorry sugarpi, I hope you and DH are ok.
Good luck snowflake.


----------



## sugarpi24

im feeling so down..depressed and so stressed...but life will go on. i really hope with the numbers going up means the clomid is working i just need a stronger dose...


----------



## SignoraL

Ella, glad everything is moving forward for you although I'm sorry you hit that one-year mark. I know it's annoying to hear this, but try not to stress. I stress out so easily too, but I'm really trying to focus on the fact that I have such a wonderful DH and supportive families; that though it's expensive, we have the means to finance our IVF cycles, etc. Try to focus on the positive. 

Sugarpi, so sorry about AF! :hugs: I hope the Clomid starts working for you and that the doc figures out if you need a stronger dose.

Snowflakes, so sorry about AF! :hugs: But glad that you have a plan and hopefully this first IUI will work! How long is an IUI cycle?


----------



## snowflakes120

Signora - It's pretty close to a regular cycle. I'm doing Femara CD3-CD7. Ultrasound to check follicles/lining. Another estrogen blood test. Trigger shot (Ovidrel). IUI. Progesterone during LP.


----------



## flou

Welcome back ella. Sounds as if your on a plan so fxd for your bfp soon!

Sugarpi sorry to hear the results of your progesterone test wasnt good. Hopefully you will find the dosage you need soon and get that bfp!

Snowflakes sorry that AF got you. Hope the IUI works for you and your pg soon!

I am currently on cd24 so due on next week. Not too hopeful for this month as we missed O day and day before due to DH's SA. Currently feeling tired and cramping which i am thinking is PMS. We should get DH's SA results later this week.


----------



## sandoval_star

Exciting Snowflakes!! You must be dying to get started. Keep us updated x

So sorry sugarpi, hopefully your doctor can work out what to change for your next cycle :flower:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sugarpi

Good luck snowflakes, I hope you get your bfp this cycle :)

Ella good luck with all the testing :)

7 dpo and waiting to test for me :coffee:


----------



## flou

DH got his SA results back and his swimmers are fine and im ovulating. So at the mo dont know why we are not conceiving. Doc is referring us to a fertility specialist. I am however on the month i thought we had missed the day i O'd im a day late with AF! Going to test tomorrow. Hoping this maybe our lucky month and we wont need the specialist.


----------



## HopeforFuture

flou said:


> DH got his SA results back and his swimmers are fine and im ovulating. So at the mo dont know why we are not conceiving. Doc is referring us to a fertility specialist. I am however on the month i thought we had missed the day i O'd im a day late with AF! Going to test tomorrow. Hoping this maybe our lucky month and we wont need the specialist.

Good luck Flou! 

I too have been referred to see a gyno. Its getting scary now!

I also got to have a look at DH's SA results and whilst his count and motility are great, his morphology is really bad (9%). The doc didn't mention it as an issue though so here's hoping he's right!


----------



## dreaminghopin

9% morphology is good. WHO guidelines state anything over 4% as normal and your doc would have mentioned it to you if he was concerned.


----------



## luna_19

ooh good luck testing flou :)

afm I'm onto cycle 10 :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hope--9% sounds great!! My hubby has 1%. 

Our RE uses the strict something er other and he said he wants to see morphology around 14%. Do you know what criteria were used on your DH?


----------



## HopeforFuture

OperationBbyO said:


> Hope--9% sounds great!! My hubby has 1%.
> 
> Our RE uses the strict something er other and he said he wants to see morphology around 14%. Do you know what criteria were used on your DH?

REALLY??? I've read in some places that 4% or higher is normal, and in others that 30% or higher is normal. It got me panicking a bit but you ladies have put my mind at rest. 

Thank you :hugs:

No criteria were used on DH - the doc was very vague and didn't even know when I asked him what normal was supposed to be! My best mate's a nurse though and she said if the doc thought there was an issue he would have flagged it up.


----------



## Katikins612

Hey girls,

Hope and Flou - great news on the SA results! 

Snowflakes - good luck with the IUI this cycle. I knows few girls that had a lot of luck w. femara. Hopefully your the Same.

What is everyone else up to?

AFM, DH and I are cleared for an IUI this cycle. Af should arrive next week, and I'll start clomid on cd5. Estimating a date sometime end of sept or early oct. I'm excited, but not all that hopeful it will work. Figure we will try this twice before moving into IVF. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I started testing-type stuff! 

Had an ultrasound on Monday. I tried to read my notes, technician said everything looked fine but the notes said something about a bit of fluid somewhere or other...

Today (Wednesday) I had my first follicle tracking ultrasound - my follicles are still little so looks like a wait until ovulation. They also found some small cyst type thing that was a bit solid or something... also me reading my notes, they didn't mention anything. 

Naturally I managed to worry myself silly about everything... :dohh:

I just keep telling myself to relax, after this month we'll finally get some answers when we go back to the doctor! I shouldn't give so much power to notes I don't even understand!

GL everyone xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies. Quick check in! I had my ultrasound yesterday. I had a 22mm and 14mm follicle. So I triggered last night at 10pm. And BD'd yesterday. We have to skip today. Booo! But hubby goes in tomorrow at 8am for his part and then I go in at 10am for the IUI. FX! Kinda nervous that I'm going to OV before the IUI though. I am quite achey and I had a pretty close to positive OPK yesterday. Really hoping it holds out til the IUI.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Snowflake my FX'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi ladies. Quick check in! I had my ultrasound yesterday. I had a 22mm and 14mm follicle. So I triggered last night at 10pm. And BD'd yesterday. We have to skip today. Booo! But hubby goes in tomorrow at 8am for his part and then I go in at 10am for the IUI. FX! Kinda nervous that I'm going to OV before the IUI though. I am quite achey and I had a pretty close to positive OPK yesterday. Really hoping it holds out til the IUI.

Good luck, Snowflakes! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck snowflakes!


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh snowflakes - didn't realise you were doing it so soon! Best of luck, hope this is it for you! xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Good luck.. This might be a dumb question but I thought they monitored you before iui to ensure you dont ovulate beforehand.


----------



## sandoval_star

Thinking about you snowflakes, hope it went well :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Dreaminghoping - I am being monitored. I went in for 3 ultrasound and 3 blood works. I must grown faster than they thought.

Thanks Sandoval. Things were good. But the timing was horrible. I had a half degree temp raise today indicating OV was yesterday. The egg was most likely already dead by the time we did IUI today. :( I can just hope that some of hubby's swimmers made it up to wait for the egg after our Tuesday BD. Or that I OV'd later than I think and the egg was still alive. Either way, I feel out. Great news is that hubby's numbers were amazing. He had 35 million at 97% motility post sperm wash. He's got some super swimmers.


----------



## SignoraL

Oh, Snowflakes, I hope it worked! PMA, PMA, PMA! Go watch some funny DVDs or something to keep your mood elevated or do something to pamper yourself. I put together an IVF care package for myself - some pampering products like organic nail polish, sugar scrub and body butter; magazines; a copy of Tina Fey's "Bossy Pants"; and some comfy pajama pants for lounging around. I'm getting comedies on Netflix. You should do the same!


----------



## sandoval_star

Stay positive Snowflakes!! Like you said, hubby has super swimmers so more than likely there were loads of them just waiting around from Tuesday :ninja:
I defo have a good feeling for you x


----------



## flou

Stay positive snowflakes. Fx'd for you!

AF came 4 days late! Why do our bodies play tricks on us, im so very rarely late. Anyway we are waiting to hear from the fertility specialist to find out where we go from here.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Why does your clinic make you wait a certain about of time before the IUI. I'm not afraid to strong arm the clinic for IUI when I get there. You know your body better than anyone else. Demand they do the IUI when you want them to. I always O the same day I get a + opk so I am going to have to tell them that I can't wait until them. I can always tell when O is coming.

I start Femara next cycle. AF is 4 days late for me as well. I have a 12 day LP for the first time EVER!!!! (Other than my BFP cycle).

I am tempted to test.


----------



## cntrygrl

Oooh OperationO sounds very hopeful!! When will you be testing?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well as soon as I say that my spotting shows up full force.

Ah! No testing for me!


----------



## cntrygrl

Awww So sorry OperationO. Damn that witch someone needs to put a spell on her.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: operation

Great you had a longer lp though!


----------



## SignoraL

Sorry about AF, Operation and Flou. :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gals please will AF to hurry up and show up already! I'm spotting like crazy. It's enough to have to wear something always but it's not red flow. I'm ready to start my Femara!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck snowflakes - we never really know exactly what our bodies are doing and when... this could still be your month!

Good news today - hubby is all fine in the fertility dept :) That's a weight off my mind. 

Still monitoring my follicles by ultrasound...prob will ovulate later this week. I keep telling myself how amazing it would be if this month works and I don't have to get treatment, but I got to see which of my little little eggies became my baby... *dreams hopefully*.


----------



## Katikins612

Got my fingers crossed for you snowflakes! How was the actual IUI procedure? Also, what was the the down time after the procedure?

Operation - I know how frustrated you are with this cycle. Last month I spotted brown for about 3 days before AF started. Of course it messes with your mind, because there is always a chance you might be preg. Lots of luck with your treatment path!

Ella - Great news on your DH's results!

I'm currently waiting for AF to show her nasty face. I do not anticipate her to arrive until Thursday. I'm really getting anxious to move forward with treatment. Supposed to start Clomid on CD5, with an IUI scheduled after positive OPK. I'm a bit nervous that the meds will make me a hormonal mess though...for those of you who have taken it, did you have side affects?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yes I have side affects with clomid...sucks...but its like your pregnant or going to start af...but they aren't to bad to me...just messes with your head..


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Katikins612 said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you snowflakes! How was the actual IUI procedure? Also, what was the the down time after the procedure?
> 
> Operation - I know how frustrated you are with this cycle. Last month I spotted brown for about 3 days before AF started. Of course it messes with your mind, because there is always a chance you might be preg. Lots of luck with your treatment path!
> 
> Ella - Great news on your DH's results!
> 
> I'm currently waiting for AF to show her nasty face. I do not anticipate her to arrive until Thursday. I'm really getting anxious to move forward with treatment. Supposed to start Clomid on CD5, with an IUI scheduled after positive OPK. I'm a bit nervous that the meds will make me a hormonal mess though...for those of you who have taken it, did you have side affects?

My friend went on clomid once and had terrible mood swings, but she said she knew people who were fine on it. Either that, or they already had terrible mood swings so couldn't tell the difference ;) . Hopefully you'll be fine, anyway, it's all worth it, right? Imagine the hormonal mess preg. and birth etc. will make us all in the end!

I went for another ultrasound today, and I have a big follicle ready to ovulate. It was fascinating to see it up on screen.


----------



## sugarpi24

Cd1 today!!!! I started on my own!!! :) yayyy! Now on to 200mg of clomid...


----------



## snowflakes120

I got news!! BFP!! Got a + PG test this AM - went in for betas at lunch time. HCG was 63 and Progesterone is 30. I am in complete shock!! Still have to go back on Wed. to make sure the numbers are doubling properly.


----------



## SignoraL

OMG!!! SNOWFLAKES, CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ENJOY IT, HON!!!


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo congrats snowflakes! :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Holy smokes that is awesome!!!!!! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Katikins612

OMG! That is awesome news. And you thought you might be out. Im praying this is it for u. Really gives me hope that IUI could work for me. Please keep me posted!


SignoraL said:


> OMG!!! SNOWFLAKES, CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ENJOY IT, HON!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Woooooooooooooooooooo snowflakes! Little miracles like these give me so much hope! I cannot express how happy I am that you finally achieved your BFP xxx


----------



## cntrygrl

CONGRATS SNOWFLAKES!!!!!!!!! So exciting we haven't had a BFP in so long :hugs:


----------



## LuluSS

snowflakes120 said:


> I got news!! BFP!! Got a + PG test this AM - went in for betas at lunch time. HCG was 63 and Progesterone is 30. I am in complete shock!! Still have to go back on Wed. to make sure the numbers are doubling properly.

I still lurk this forum and wanted to say a big congrats to snowflakes!!!! I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congratulations.. Wishing you a very health and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

SNOWFLAKES!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! I hope it's a sticky bean :) 

Yay finally some good news!!


----------



## new wifey 83

congrats snowflakes!!happy and healthy 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## flou

Congratulations snowflakes. I hope you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay snowflakes!!!! I hope I have as much success with Femara! Congrats!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My Progesterone levels came back as 37 - which means I ovulated!!! Yay :happydance:

I'm 12dpo, feeling very crampy on the right side, have been for a good few days. Had slight spotting last night. And terrible nightmares the past two nights (although I did eat cheese quite late...).

Praying for a sticky BFP for everyone xx


----------



## SignoraL

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My Progesterone levels came back as 37 - which means I ovulated!!! Yay :happydance:
> 
> I'm 12dpo, feeling very crampy on the right side, have been for a good few days. Had slight spotting last night. And terrible nightmares the past two nights (although I did eat cheese quite late...).
> 
> Praying for a sticky BFP for everyone xx

Great news, Ella!!! Hope this is it for you and you get your BFP!!!

I had my egg retrieval on Thursday and we got 9 eggies, 8 mature and 7 fertilized! We are doing a 5 day transfer on Tuesday and hopefully my em-babies are doing well and we'll have a few great blasts to work with! Started progesterone in oil shots and we're icing, which makes it easier, but my bum is so sore the next morning! I'm sitting on my heating pad right now!

Hope you girls are all doing well and we start seeing more BFPs on here! Snowflakes gives me a lot of hope!


----------



## Katikins612

Ella, that's great news! Hope this is your month!

Signora, it sounds like you had a very successful et. 7 Fertilized eggies your bound to have a few good ones on day 5. Praying for you! Please keep us posted. 

AFM, I'm currently three doses into clomid. So far so good. Only some slight morning headaches. My IUI will likely be sometime early October. Really praying for a miracle.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck ella and katikins! :)

Great news signoral, can't wait to hear about your bfp :D

10 dpo and not feeling very positive over here :(


----------



## flou

Good luck everyone, lets hope we get some more bfps soon!

Im currently 4dpo with sore bbs, which is normal for me.


----------



## Mrs B.

OMG Snowflakes, Congratulations!!! So happy for you! H&H 9 months to you!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I've been staying off the boards for a while - trying to avoid thinking about ttc (yeah right, like that's working...!). Just waiting for this cycle to finish (about a week to go) then one more cycle and the doc will refer me to a fertility specialist. We'll be at 18 months then.


----------



## HopeforFuture

I hoped that this was the month for me and that I'd achieve my BFP before my referral to the gyno. Not to be... spotting started today :(

Gyno app on 1/10. Fingers crossed for referral for a lap... how sad this has become...


----------



## luna_19

HopeforFuture said:


> I hoped that this was the month for me and that I'd achieve my BFP before my referral to the gyno. Not to be... spotting started today :(
> 
> Gyno app on 1/10. Fingers crossed for referral for a lap... how sad this has become...

:hugs: 
I hope the gyno can get everything sorted out for you :)


----------



## SignoraL

Katikins, glad Clomid is going well! Can't wait for your IUI!

Luna, keep positive! You never know!

Flou, take it easy hon! Pamper yourself during this 2WW!

Mrs. B, :hugs: I had to do the same thing myself for a while. Take care of yourself!

HopeForFuture, so sorry about AF! :hugs:

One thing I have to say, at least for me, is this IVF process, though expensive, was nowhere near as emotional as the 18 cycles before. Sure, needles aren't fun, but they take a minute and aren't as painful as I thought. I know IUI and IVF aren't for everyone, but if you find yourself having to move on, definitely keep that in mind. It feels like seizing control over the situation and then putting that control into God's hands (and your doc's) and there is something very comforting about it. Also, this IVF cycle has gone fast for me! I know the 2WW won't but I can't believe we are at this point already! :hugs: for all of you!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck everyone!

I got BFN on an extra-sensitive test this morning so I'm probably out. I've been spotting lightly for 3 days now, AF not due for another 2 days. Every month a different story... :wacko:


----------



## cntrygrl

AF arrived on Saturday for me. So this is cycle 11 I'm going to call the dr and see what our next plan of action is. I'm 31 so I kind of feel like times ticking. Maybe the IUI since I know I'm ovulating. Perhaps the sperm just isn't getting there. I'm so glad that you ladies are on your way to success and reading about everyone's plans of action certainly helps. 

Signora-- Safe transfer of those babies :hugs:
Snowflakes-- Again so Happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone,
how are you? Well I am on my 6th cycle of Clomiphene 50mg but my 20th cycle of trying. I go to see my OBGYN Oct 10, so if it didn't happen this round, on to the next thing.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: cntrygrl I'm about to start my 11th cycle too

:hugs: ella

Welcome pnutsprincess :)


----------



## flou

SignoraL said:


> Katikins, glad Clomid is going well! Can't wait for your IUI!
> 
> Luna, keep positive! You never know!
> 
> Flou, take it easy hon! Pamper yourself during this 2WW!
> 
> Mrs. B, :hugs: I had to do the same thing myself for a while. Take care of yourself!
> 
> HopeForFuture, so sorry about AF! :hugs:
> 
> One thing I have to say, at least for me, is this IVF process, though expensive, was nowhere near as emotional as the 18 cycles before. Sure, needles aren't fun, but they take a minute and aren't as painful as I thought. I know IUI and IVF aren't for everyone, but if you find yourself having to move on, definitely keep that in mind. It feels like seizing control over the situation and then putting that control into God's hands (and your doc's) and there is something very comforting about it. Also, this IVF cycle has gone fast for me! I know the 2WW won't but I can't believe we are at this point already! :hugs: for all of you!

Signora is good to hear positive stories about the process of ivf/iui. People always mention how hard it is but i can understand how you feel about taking control. Thats the worse thing about ttc is the not being in control. Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## flou

Hugs to the ladies who have started AF recently. Stay positive!

Ella remember your not out until the witch shows. F'xd for you. A friend of mine didn't get a bfp until she was 2 months gone and went on to have a healthy baby boy.

Mrs B im currently on the 18th month mark and GP has referred us to a fertility specialist and we are currently waiting to hear from them.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I haven't updated in a while but I did Femara CD 5-9 this month. I'm pretty sure O was yesterday (finally) and now I"m waiting to start my progesterone. I hope I actually have a TWW instead of an 8 day wait and I hope it's a BFP. FX'd!


----------



## onebumpplease

OperationBbyO said:


> I haven't updated in a while but I did Femara CD 5-9 this month. I'm pretty sure O was yesterday (finally) and now I"m waiting to start my progesterone. I hope I actually have a TWW instead of an 8 day wait and I hope it's a BFP. FX'd!

Here's hoping OperationBByO.

I haven't been on this thread for a couple of months. I have been popping in on and off. Delighted to see snow's BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

She was on Femara too so I am so hopeful that it work for us too! We aren't doing IUI right now though. We get two more months of this before we have to go for IUI.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck operationbby :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, just back from holiday and had such a great time. Snowflakes - I'm so so happy for you!!!! I knew this would be your month!! I'll get that bfp number in the forum name updated pronto! 

SignoraL - thanks for the encouraging words about ivf. Dh and I have underwent our fertility screening to get started and everything looks fine with me and they expect I'll respond well to the drugs. Dh's SA was really poor however so they recommended ICSI as our only option. I'm just trying to stay positive about that wole process now! Should be starting by the end of Oct.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs: x


----------



## cntrygrl

OBO-- Glad everything is going well with the meds. FXed for you.
Sandoval-- Hope everything works out well for you.

I have an appointment this friday to see what further testing can be done or what our next approach is.


----------



## Mrs B.

Flou - Good luck, let me know how you get on at the fertility specialist!

SignoraL - thanks - it is really nice to hear positive things about IVF. I tend to get a scary feeling whenever IVF is mentioned and couldn't imagine getting to the point of IVF or nothing...but when I hear stories like yours it makes me feel like maybe, if it did get to that point, I would be able to go through with IVF. Good luck, I hope you get your bfp this time around!!

Good luck Sandoval, good luck cntrygrl and good luck OperationBbyO!!

Sorry to everyone who has been visited by the witch :(


----------



## luna_19

I'm onto cycle 11...how depressing


----------



## onebumpplease

luna_19 said:


> I'm onto cycle 11...how depressing

luna, it just doesn't get easier does it.... :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

((HUGS)) luna. It doesn't get any better. I stopped counting cycles and that makes me feel a little bit better. 

It sounds like a lot of us are moving forward with testing and treatments! That's exciting! More BFPs!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

:cry:

Maybe next month? :nope:


----------



## onebumpplease

Ella_Hopeful said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Maybe next month? :nope:

Hope so... :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: ella


----------



## flou

Sorry the witch got you Ella. It never seems to get easier!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Well ladies, I had my 1st appointment with the gyno today - it went well. I have been booked in for a HSG when my next cycle starts, so in about 3-4 weeks. 

Finally we're moving forward!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope-- I'm having one towards the end of month along with another SIS on the 15th. Then the doctor wants to do 3 rounds of clomid depending on the results of the HSG.


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm glad you're moving forward too CountryGirl - its nice to be taken seriously, isn't it?!

There was talk of low doses of Clomid should the HSG come back OK, but the evidence is pointing to me Oing OK by myself ATM so no need to take that step yet.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm O'ing on my own as well. So I'm not entirely sure why the dr wants to do the clomid.


----------



## HopeforFuture

I think its just to give it a boost - what harm can it do? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol, That's what I'm checking. I'm looking over the side effects and everything. I hope I don't get really cranky or anything on them.


----------



## luna_19

good luck with the testing ladies :)


----------



## Katikins612

Hey girls,

Luna and operations - Sorry to hear af arrived. I really hope you girls get lucky soon!

Hope and country girl - good luck with the HSG. I also ovulate on my own and this cycle my RE put me on 50mgof clomid from cd 5-7. Not exactly sure why..likely just to up our chances. We also opted to do a self monitored IUI along with the meds. Btw..I had no bad side affects with clomid. Only a slight headache one morning and some pretty vivid dreams. Otherwise, my mood was great. Also, take the meds at night. Lots of luck!

Sandoval - today is the 1st. I hope your appointment with the fertility specialist goes well.

I hope all is well with everyone else. AFM, tomorrow am is my IUI. I'm very excited and really hoping it does the trick. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## HopeforFuture

best of luck with the IUI Katikins!

Countrygirl - are you in the same situation as me then? Feel fine, able to O independently, DH's SA all good? So no logical reason for difficulty TTC? xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Same exact boat, Hope! It's frustrating when there's no answers as to why!


----------



## OperationBbyO

10 dpo. BBT is higher than it's ever been at this point. Femara + progesterone is the answer to my LP problems. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

So much going on ladies.

Good luck with the IUI Katikins, willing it to work :D


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, agree with onebump - so much going on in here these days!! 
Dh and I had our consultation apt on Monday and the doctor believes dh may have the onset of testicular failure - eek! However he said my test results looked good and icsi should work for us. He also recommended dh freezes some sperm which we can use in the future should he be correct about the testicular failure. (If he is correct, dh will then have to go onto testosterone replacement). We have our consents apt tmr to sign all the paperwork and we start treatment on... MONDAY!! So excited yet nervous too. I'm not clued up on the timescales for different parts of the treatment but will find out tmr and let you know. 

Katikins - was thinking about you today. How did the iui go? Fingers crossed x

Operation - sounding good! Hopefully this is it! x


----------



## onebumpplease

sandoval_star said:


> Hi girls, agree with onebump - so much going on in here these days!!
> Dh and I had our consultation apt on Monday and the doctor believes dh may have the onset of testicular failure - eek! However he said my test results looked good and icsi should work for us. He also recommended dh freezes some sperm which we can use in the future should he be correct about the testicular failure. (If he is correct, dh will then have to go onto testosterone replacement). We have our consents apt tmr to sign all the paperwork and we start treatment on... MONDAY!! So excited yet nervous too. I'm not clued up on the timescales for different parts of the treatment but will find out tmr and let you know.
> 
> Katikins - was thinking about you today. How did the iui go? Fingers crossed x
> 
> Operation - sounding good! Hopefully this is it! x

Sandoval. That all so sounds promising. Although it isn't the best news, it's great that you are catching it if that is the case about testicular failure then there is still promise. It's such a shame that you had to wait from the original results in May to now but it seems to be still in time. How's OH bearing up to the news?


----------



## sandoval_star

He took it quite badly but he is so optimistic about the IVF, which the doctor says we have a great chance of success with (in fact, when we asked if we might struggle with it due to dh's condition he started laughing and said, absolutely not). It's annoying how long the NHS take though - waiting time for IVF in my area is currently 2 years; there's a chance dh may not have any sperm by then if the doctor is right! We are definitely fortunate to be able to do it privately and start so soon


----------



## onebumpplease

sandoval_star said:


> He took it quite badly but he is so optimistic about the IVF, which the doctor says we have a great chance of success with (in fact, when we asked if we might struggle with it due to dh's condition he started laughing and said, absolutely not). It's annoying how long the NHS take though - waiting time for IVF in my area is currently 2 years; there's a chance dh may not have any sperm by then if the doctor is right! We are definitely fortunate to be able to do it privately and start so soon

:happydance: This is it, it won't take too long now. Hopefully this time next year, your baby will be crying and you'll be smiling thinking how hard things were this time last year :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

I really hope so! We are both feeling so positive about it x


----------



## OperationBbyO

This may be a TMI question, but how does one diagnose testicular failure?


----------



## luna_19

Sandoval great news you're starting ivf, I can't wait to see your bfp :)

Wow operation look at that chart! Are you going to test or just wait it out?


----------



## Katikins612

Hi ladies,

Sandoval - it must feel so good to finally have some answers (and solutions!). Although its not an easy way out, at least you have promising options. Please keep us posted on your IVF cycle. I'm very interested in hearing about all the details. Lots of luck and baby dust!

Operation - that is some good news. Hopefully you get some even better news soon!

AFM, I had my IUI yesterday. It went well and only took a few minutes. I had no discomfort during the procedure, only some light cramping afterwards. DH's SA was ok. His count was great, but there was lower than average motility. I'm also going back for a progesterone test next week. Pregnancy test is on the 16th. These next few weeks are going to drag!

How is everyone else?


----------



## sandoval_star

Operation - I don't believe any question is tmi!! The doctor said because his count is so low and he is still young and there are no obvious reasons for low numbers such as injury or a varicose vein, it usually signals a progressive failure of the testicles. He said testosterone is prescribed to men with this condition however this completely shuts off the signal from the brain to make sperm so they only do this when there are no sperm left anyway. The doctor said lack of testosterone will make dh very lethargic and he will lose any libido so over the next few years he will have to do this. This is why we are freezing some sperm so we could potentially have more children if the current cycle(s) work. The doctor has did further blood tests to confirm the failure but these take a while to come back; this is important because failure of the testicles can lead to cardiovascular difficulties and other problems if left untreated. Quite scary but dh is surprisingly ok about it all. I think it's because we have the current IVF cycle to look forward to, he's not thinking about it. He did say to me though, "you must be feeling, what have I got myself into marrying someone like this". Poor soul, I just laughed it off and told him I'd rather have no children with him than children with someone else. 

Thanks Luna and Katikins, I'll keep you updated on my cycle. Appointment is at 1pm and I can't wait!
That's so exciting about the IUI Katikins, just look at snowflakes - this will be you!!


----------



## cntrygrl

So happy to see so much positiveness in moving foward with everyone. I'm so glad we are all finally getting some answers and have proper plans of action in motion. Can't wait to see some more BFP's on this thread!


----------



## sandoval_star

Dh and I had our apt today and have signed all the forms and are ready to go! I have been given norethisterone to take for 8 days starting Sunday, then when I stop I will have a bleed. This is for the clinic to control my cycle. Then after this I start my daily injections, I can't believe it's happening so fast now! Dh also provided a sperm sample today to be frozen for future use in case he has none left in a few years. The clinic phoned this afternoon to say they analysed it and found there to be some really good motile sperm (just not in high numbers) which should be great for ICSI. Dh was so happy as he was worried his sperm would not be up to much as the numbers are so low. He was so relieved after the call and is now really excited to get started. 

Katikins, how you feeling?
How's everyone else? x


----------



## new wifey 83

best of luck everyone! xx


----------



## Katikins612

Sandoval, that is some exciting news! I can't believe your already starting your first IVF cycle. I like docs that waste no time. Your dh must feel some relief to know the swimmers that are there are of good quality. Are you anticipating any side affects from the first dose of meds? I think knowing of what is to come makes it a little easier. Again, so so happy for you. 

AFM, I'm feeling really bloated today. Apparently this is normal...from the meds and what not. I'll just have to make sure I am not retaining any fluid...as that may be a sigh of OHSS. I go back for a progesterone test Tuesday. Hoping that shows some decent numbers. I wish I could skip over the next week and test!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I am so happy everyone is progressing though their journeys - hopefully we will see loads of big fat BFPs on this thread very soon!

Sandoval - really wishing you the best of luck with the IVF - would you mind updating us on how the meds and process make you feel?

Katikins - fingers crossed for the IUI xx

Countrygirl - its a bummer isn't it? I'm bricking it about the HSG - I can't believe it'll be in about 3 weeks if I don't get a BFP this cycle. Some answers would be nice - I figure there must be something wrong with me anyway by now, so answers would really help me come to terms with it all. Fingers still crossed though for good results for both of us!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope-- Yeah I'm hoping the SIS shows that my polyps didn't come back. That will be on the 15th. Then I'm out of town for work the 16th, 17th, and 19th for work. Then probably again sometime in November. My HSG should be somewhere after the 24th unless AF shows up early. I've seen on here that some people said it was painful. I made it through the SIS with the catheter line that kept crimping up so I'm sure I'll make it through this.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Countrygirl - I was told by my gyno that you get cramping like with AF during the procedure. It shouldn't be too bad...

I'm worried about the thing they use to keep you open. When I've had smears I don't get on with those- they really hurt me...

I was offered the choice of a lap though and the thought of an op is more scary. 

When the day comes I know I'll be fine - just got nerves beforehand...


----------



## cntrygrl

With the SIS I only had cramping during the procedure that was it. So hopefully it will be the same this time with both.


----------



## sugarpi24

So doctor confirmed PCOS....so on with our next step...


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies! I hope you're all doing well!!! :hugs:

Sandoval, good luck with IVF! You can do it - and if you ever have questions, please don't hesitate to let me know!!! Take it from me, IVF is not as scary as I thought it would be and I feel so much stronger having done it!!! Can't wait to hear about your journey!!! 

Katikins, so excited that you did your IUI! Can't wait to hear the news!!!

Operation, thrilled that Femara + Progesterone are working well for you!!!

Everyone else, stay strong and keep on believing!!!

So I just wanted to share some news of my own - our first IVF cycle worked and I got my :bfp: - actually several as I've tested on four FRERs and one CB digi - and just got my beta result back and it was 288, so I'm pregnant! DH and I are on :cloud9: and are planning on celebrating all this weekend and next week, as next Friday is my 31st birthday and it's the best present I could have ever asked for! 

I'm praying for :bfp:s for all of you soon!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luna_19

that's great news signoral! congrats :)

:hugs: sugarpi, are you going to start on some new meds then?


----------



## flou

Congrats signora!

Sounds like there seems to be lots going on at the mo. Good luck ladies, hope there's more bfps soon on this thread.


----------



## sugarpi24

luna_19 said:


> that's great news signoral! congrats :)
> 
> :hugs: sugarpi, are you going to start on some new meds then?

We are going to get a hsg done and then talk about metformin...so cant wait for af....we tested my glucose too...thankfully I don't have diabetes or sugar problems! I was worried.


----------



## sandoval_star

Congratulations Signora!!! That's amazing news, you must be so happy. I'm not nervous about the ivf, in fact I'm just excited! My ER is planned for around 31st Oct depending on how I've responded to the injections. If I have any questions I will definitely be in touch


----------



## onebumpplease

SignoraL said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you're all doing well!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sandoval, good luck with IVF! You can do it - and if you ever have questions, please don't hesitate to let me know!!! Take it from me, IVF is not as scary as I thought it would be and I feel so much stronger having done it!!! Can't wait to hear about your journey!!!
> 
> Katikins, so excited that you did your IUI! Can't wait to hear the news!!!
> 
> Operation, thrilled that Femara + Progesterone are working well for you!!!
> 
> Everyone else, stay strong and keep on believing!!!
> 
> So I just wanted to share some news of my own - our first IVF cycle worked and I got my :bfp: - actually several as I've tested on four FRERs and one CB digi - and just got my beta result back and it was 288, so I'm pregnant! DH and I are on :cloud9: and are planning on celebrating all this weekend and next week, as next Friday is my 31st birthday and it's the best present I could have ever asked for!
> 
> I'm praying for :bfp:s for all of you soon!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

What wonderful news SignoraL. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats signora!! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead! Please stay in touch.


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck Sandoval, glad things are moving forward for you!

Congratulations Signora!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Great news Signora L!!! xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome signora! I'm glad it worked for you guys!! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Signora!!!!!

Sugarpi-- Do you have a date yet for your HSG?


----------



## sugarpi24

Not yet...I have to start af yet...then I'm suppose to call them to set one up. Cant wait til af comes!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yeah same here. Lol we'll be HSG buddies.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy! Have you had it done before? This will be my first.


----------



## cntrygrl

This is my first HSG. I'll have my second SIS on October 15th to make sure the polyps haven't returned.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck I hope they are gone for good! :) lets hope we both get good news with the hsg!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ooh, can I be HSG buddies with you guys too?! 

I'm in the same situation as you Sugarpi - I have to call when AF shows up to be booked in...


----------



## sugarpi24

Yes of course you can :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!! We've got the HSG 3 musketeers, LOL. Hope everything goes well for us :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

Good luck with the HSGs, ladies! I have a friend IRL who got preggo naturally with her 2nd right after hers, so it can happen! Her tubes were a bit blocked and it flushed the blockage right out! It will hurt a tiny bit for a minute, but it's not horrible. Just take some Ibuprofen beforehand and relax a bit after. I came back to work after mine, but took it easy overall for the rest of the day. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck to the HSG musketeers!! Bfp's on the way! x


----------



## Katikins612

Good luck HSG ladies! I had this procedure a few months back and it was no big deal. Take your antibiotic with food, and 3 advil about an hour before the procedure. The entire procedure lasted about 2 minutes which included the insertion of the catheter. :dust:




cntrygrl said:


> Yay!!! We've got the HSG 3 musketeers, LOL. Hope everything goes well for us :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

cntrygrl said:


> Yay!!! We've got the HSG 3 musketeers, LOL. Hope everything goes well for us :hugs:

Lol I love it!!


----------



## sugarpi24

SignoraL said:


> Good luck with the HSGs, ladies! I have a friend IRL who got preggo naturally with her 2nd right after hers, so it can happen! Her tubes were a bit blocked and it flushed the blockage right out! It will hurt a tiny bit for a minute, but it's not horrible. Just take some Ibuprofen beforehand and relax a bit after. I came back to work after mine, but took it easy overall for the rest of the day. :hugs:

Hope that happens! That would be awesome! I'm so excited to see a bfp!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ha ha! That is a great name Countrygirl!

ALL FOR BFP, AND BFP FOR ALL! xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Hope-- That made me actually, LOL. 
I'm taking the days off for both my SIS and HSG, but I have built up vacation time that I need to use before the end of the year. Is anyone temping anymore? My temps are all over the board and I take them the same time every morning.


----------



## HopeforFuture

No, never have temped. I'm not even OPKing anymore. Just going with my instincts and signs my body makes. Mittelschmerz started today, CM is turning into EWCM, which should become EWCM tomorrow or the day after. Judging by that I think O is very late this cycle. I'm on CD15 today and don't feel like I'm going to O for about 4 days. Looks like I might be having a 32 day cycle at least, which is not abnormal for me xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Be prepared for post HSG leakage. Nobody prepared me for that. It's thick and gooey and rather gross!! Wear a pad or something. :)

I had no pain that day but cramped for like two days afterwards. Tylenol took care of it.

Is anyone in this thread from Atlanta or near Atlanta?


----------



## cntrygrl

Sorry, I'm from up north in NY.


----------



## Katikins612

I haven't temped in a while. It stresses me out too much. I constantly worry about taking it at the same time and hate seeing the dreaded AF dip. O. A good note, had my progesterone tested today (CD 16) and its 10.6, which the nurse said was normal. I'm surprised they didn't check that sooner. One more week until test time......


----------



## OperationBbyO

cntrygrl--Have you heard of the CNY clinics or know anyone who has been there? The docs from up there came down and opened a clinic in Atlanta. IVF (including ICSI I think) is 6900 per cycle and it goes down for each subsequent cycle. I have friends in Atlanta that I can stay with so I won't have to pay for a hotel and it's drivable down/back in a day (though it would be a looooooong day).

I'm really thinking about moving on to IVF now that I know that option is so close by.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ladies,

I am new to this site and looking for some friends in the same boat. It is very hard when you are trying to conceive for over a year with no success and no one to talk to about it. My husband and I just did our first IVF cycle we were successful but that success did not last long. 

Any support or advise or knowing there are so many other people rowing the same boat I am helps greatly. Would love some new friends to talk to and to help through their struggles also.

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Operation-- I haven't heard of CNY, but I think a co-worker is may be going through them I will try to find out more info. They tried Albany IVF and weren't impressed with them, so they are trying a new clinic.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome Tarot :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Welcome tarot! I'm sorry to hear your IVF success came to an end. Are you going to try another cycle or pursue other options? A quick background on me, I've been TTC over a year. Dh has borderline swimmers. We just did our first IUI and are waiting for results.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Kati FX'ed for you!


----------



## Tarotempres

Good Luck Kati

We have been trying for over a year. My husband's swimmers are fine I am the problem. My eggs are not a good quality and I don't produce many of them. I kind of did things a little backwards and did IVF before doing any IUI. My doctor doesn't think I will be successful with the IUI due to the lack of eggs I produce and our insurance covers two IVFs a lifetime. I have to wait a month before I can go back on any drugs and I have an appointment with my doctor at the end of the month to discuss what our options are. I would like to try at least two rounds of IUI now and see if the quality of my eggs gets any better. I have to ask him about some of the supplements I have heard that other girls are taking and see what he says about those. I don't want to use my last IVF yet because our last resort may be donor eggs. The thought of that does not make me happy but I have to stay positive that something will happen before that.


----------



## cntrygrl

Tarot if you don't mind me asking what insurance do you have? I have CDPHP and I've been meaning to see if IVF is covered through them.


----------



## flou

Welcome tarot. Sorry that your first go at ivf wasnt successful. Fxd for your second attempt!

Im onto month ttc number 19. Had through a letter from the fertility department at the hospital to let me know im now on the list for an appt with the specialist. Will prob take another few months before i get an appt as thats the nhs. 

Felt quite down after last AF. Im feeling so frustrated at the mo. All the tests we have had done so far have come back fine. Good luck ladies with the hsgs, hopefully it will lead to some more bfps!


----------



## Katikins612

Hi tarot,

You might want to try an IUI cycle with you being on injectable medications. These are similar to those used in IVF (much stronger than clomid or femara). They can monitor your egg progress through the ultrasounds. You would do a trigger shot, then go for the IUI afterwards. It's worth trying a few times, considering its way cheaper than IVF. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntygrl - We have Empire Blue Cross Blue Shield. You may be better off calling the insurance company from the doctor's office. It is a lot easier to get a straight answer from them if the doctor gives you the insurance codes. Also check if the medications are covered. Do not assume because the procedure is covered that the medications are covered. Our insurance allows us unlimited IUI and two IVFs a lifetime but we only get $5,000 worth of medications covered and the medications are much more expensive than $5,000. I know my doctor did have medications that were donated hopefully your doctor has the same. Luckily my prescription company found a loopwhole in the insurance companies regulation because the medications were covered if they were delivered to the doctor's office because they assume the doctor is administering them. It was a weird loopwhole but I don't care because the one medication I needed was over $9,000.

Flou - I am so sorry it is hard for you to get an appointment and everything. I am not familiar with the healthcare system in England and I am sure it is a lot different than ours here in the states. I wish you the best of luck with everything.

Kat - I just hope my doctor will do it. He was really set against doing it from the begining but I am hoping because we were temporarily successful it will change his mind. If he won't do it I will try and find a doctor that will. Started accupuncture today and she says lets do this once a week and then around when everything starts up again we can adjust the schedule as needed. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies... Just wanted to let u know that I got my bfp!! Me and hubby have been ttc first baby since last oct and had a very early loss last dec. Its been 12 long cycles since loss in dec but here I am. Hubby had a few dodgy sperm results but after 9 months of cutting out caffiene and swallowing macca, zinc, vit c and wellmans everyday it's worked. Still trying to stay grounded as it's very early days xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Dreaming!!!! Amazing news xxx

Welcome Tarot :wave: x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congrats dreaminghopin! There is hope out there for us!!!

Welcome Tarot xx

So sorry you have had such a rubbish experience with the NHS Flou - you should come and live by me - the waiting times haven't been too bad so far! I think its awful how the NHS trusts all work differently - as we all pay the same amount for them, the waiting and referral times should all be the same, in my opinion.


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Dreamin!!!!!! :hugs:

Tarot-- I ended up calling the insurance company yesterday. My IUI's are covered, but IVF is not. I'm sure my Dr. will work with me though if we have to go that route. She has been so great and I'm glad I found her. Monday is my SIS and I think I may have O'ed on the 10th since my temp seems to be creeping up. 

Flou-- I hope they get you in soon bloody specialists!


----------



## sandoval_star

HopeforFuture said:


> Congrats dreaminghopin! There is hope out there for us!!!
> 
> Welcome Tarot xx
> 
> So sorry you have had such a rubbish experience with the NHS Flou - you should come and live by me - the waiting times haven't been too bad so far! I think its awful how the NHS trusts all work differently - as we all pay the same amount for them, the waiting and referral times should all be the same, in my opinion.

Couldn't have said it better Hope! The wait time to see the fertility clinic in my area (Glasgow) is 6 months and if they decide we need IVF (which has already been confirmed by the private clinic) we then have the pleasure of going on to the 2 YEAR waiting list. Total postcode lottery, as the neighbouring area, Lanarkshire (where I used to live grrr) has only a 9 month wait! I'm just hoping my attempt with the private clinic works and I won't have to even contemplate waiting that long. My doctor said the Govt is doing a new scheme to bring all areas into line with a guaranteed 1 year wait across Britain - don't see how they will manage this though x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I don't know Sandoval - maybe people will have to travel further for treatment, or areas will be redrawn to accommodate demand?

I have been very lucky. I waited 4 weeks to see the specialist following hitting the 12 month mark. I am booked in guaranteed for the HSG in the next 6 weeks (two cycles) and have a follow up appointment already booked for me in early January, in which I've been told I'll either be put on Clomid if the HSG didn't show anything abnormal, or referred for surgery to correct problems shown on the HSG. I think the IVF wait is still 2 years, like yours. We would go private if that was the option we wanted to take, although unless I'm told that's the only way we're ever going to have a bubba, we won't be going down that route.

I feel awful for people who have to wait until 18 months to be referred. I'd have been in a bad state by then.


----------



## sandoval_star

I know, waiting is no fun when after a year of trying it feels all you do is wait! It's also ironic that most fertility treatments are much more successful the younger the female is - not helped by the NHS! You seem to be moving forward with treatment, hopefully not too much longer until you get your bfp. And you're right - ivf isn't something to do if you don't have to! x


----------



## luna_19

congrats dreaming! :happydance: were you on any meds or anything or did you just finally get lucky?

look on the bright side ladies, at least fertility treatments are covered where you live (despite the horrendous wait times), here fertility treatments are one of the few things that aren't covered and it costs about $10,000 to do ivf. My brother and sil went through this twice! so have spent at least $20,000 on their family :wacko:


----------



## sandoval_star

I know Luna, we're definitely lucky it's covered but the wait times are just too long. That's why me and dh have had to go ahead and pay for the treatment; not something we can really afford as it's so expensive! And if it works this time I automatically am no longer eligible for any free treatment from the NHS in the future as I would have a child. If wait times were even just a year I think it would be more plausible to wait x


----------



## luna_19

that's crap that you can't get assistance once you have a child! You just can't win :dohh:


----------



## sandoval_star

:rofl: I know! I can see dh and I being £20,000 down over the next 10 years! x


----------



## Tarotempres

Congrats dreaming. I will keep you in my prayers that everything remains good!!

Cntry - I am glad your insurance at least covers the IUI at least it is something and it does help take a weight off of your shoulders.

The whole process of ttc and not being able to really stinks and having to wait I think makes things worse. I truly wish there was an easier way and more support for things like this. Most of my friends were able to conceive right away so they don't know how this all feels. Thank you ladies for being so open and honest about everything.


----------



## flou

Congratulations dreamin! Hope you have h & h 9 months.


----------



## flou

Tarotempres said:


> Congrats dreaming. I will keep you in my prayers that everything remains good!!
> 
> Cntry - I am glad your insurance at least covers the IUI at least it is something and it does help take a weight off of your shoulders.
> 
> The whole process of ttc and not being able to really stinks and having to wait I think makes things worse. I truly wish there was an easier way and more support for things like this. Most of my friends were able to conceive right away so they don't know how this all feels. Thank you ladies for being so open and honest about everything.

I know what you mean Tarot. Most of my friends and colleagues just have to look at their partners and they get pg! I think unless you have been through it you dont really understand what it is like. I have my good days and bad days. But the thing i hate the most is the frustration and the not being able to do anymore than we are currently doing. Im hoping that during the wait for a specialist we are able to conceive on our own.


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats dreaming! Wishing u a happy 9 mths! 

Just reading everyone's posts about funding IVF. ladies in the USA, we are able to write off expenses related to fertility treatments. I'm not positive about specifics but consult your accountants if you have paid anything so far. 

Just a quick update...I am scheduled for a beta test on Tuesday to see if the IUI worked. As of today I tested using a cheapie..and BFN. :nope: I'm guessing I'm 11 dpo, so I'm not too hopeful anymore. I feel the :witch: lurking as well. Mentally preparing for disappointment and will move forward with another IUI next cycle.


----------



## sandoval_star

Try to stay positive Katikins, it's not over yet :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Grrr was on my phone and hit unsubscribe. That'll teach me for using babybump on my phone. I had the SIS today. No sign of the pokyps returning. Onto the HSG.


----------



## cntrygrl

The part that I hate about all this TTC is that girls/women who have numerous kids naturally get all this type of government assistance and what not. Those of us not living off the system don't seem to get much help with anything. You would think there was some sort of assistance for IVF or not having to spend 20k or more to have a child.


----------



## Katikins612

Well said country girl! I'm glad your sis went well. Good luck with the HSG. 

Af arrived full force today. As if disappointment wasn't enough, the cramps are just as bad! Anyway..I originally thought I'd do another IUI, but I thinking I may try IVF. Going to speak with the RE tomorrow and see what they say. I'm just getting so impatient. 

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat I am sorry. 

Cntrygirl - Definitely well said. There are foundations and organizations for everything else that help people with all kinds of other issues. After all of this time I can't believe there is not an infertility institute or something that can help shelter the cost of all of this stuff for women and maybe come up with better solutions of how to help us all through this. Not every RE is up on all of the supplements that can now be taken.


----------



## Katikins612

How is everyone doing?

I'm currently on my third day of 100mg of clomid and feel pretty good. They doubled my dose from last cycle..which sorta scares me considering I always ovulate without meds. During my cd 3 ultrasound they found a "simple" cyst..which they said was nothing. I sure hope so. Onto IUI 2 next week sometime.


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck with the next iui katikins, hopefully this will be the one. I started my self-injections tonight to stimulate follicle growth - IVF cycle 1 underway!! Hopefully my first and last! x


----------



## luna_19

Good luck ladies! :)

Af was due for me yesterday or today but nothing yet. Bfn last night.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone.... hope you're all doing okay...good luck with various appointments, treatments, tests, and all the beautiful TTC goodness!

I'm waiting for AF at the moment. Strong period pains on friday, and possible spotting although not sure. (I thought I saw a dot of pink in the toilet but it coudl have been my crazy imagination! :blush:)

BFN yesterday. Even though I got a BFN at what I thought was the day AF was due, I'm still hoping...

If I do get AF cry:) then this month I've got an HSG booked. If the results of that are fine, we'll be diagnosed with unexplained infertility and it's our choice whether or not to go for an IUI. 

I never thought I'd get to 13 months TTC... sigh...


----------



## Tarotempres

Good luck ladies - hopefully it will work.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella - stay positive. Unfortunately this is a long road but luckily we have found people to help us through it all.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Morning Ladies :hugs:

*The SIS went well the polyps haven't returned. AF is due the 24, but no signs of her appearing. I think maybe the SIS threw it off a little.
*How are my HSG-keteers doing? Are we still all waiting to book our appointments?
*Katie--Good luck with your IUI
*Sand-- Safe and easy IVF transfer. 
To all of us :dust:


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I think i O'ed over the wkend. I had really bad o pain on saturday which became less y'day but can still feel it today. Didnt notice any ewcm just went clear and watery and today my cm has bits of white in it so i think o has past. Me and the dh bd thursday evening, and on saturday and sunday morning so given it our best shot. Now into the ttw.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Flou - Good luck for this month!

Sandoval - winging lots and lots of :dust: your way in the hope that this IVF cycle is successful for you xx

Ella - I really know how you feel - although oddly, I feel better now that I've passed the 12 month mark. I felt pressured for it to happen within the first 12 months from about month 9 TTC. Now that I'm about to start month 14 I feel oddly at ease and like I've come to terms with the whole situation.

Countrygirl - I'm good thanks. On CD29 and still waiting for :witch: but feel like she's gonna pay me a visit either today or tomorrow. Like you, I'm still waiting to book in my HSG.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Everyone is so busy! Looks like there will be a lot of HSGs in the next week or two... if we need 'em.

I'm still waiting for AF. She's playing games with me and I refuse to test again (2 days since last BFN test). I thought she'd be due on Sunday based on follicle size at an ultrasound 3 weeks ago, but I guess I was wrong! At least when I don't test I can pretend I'm pregnant!! *blush*

Good luck - I want some bump buddies out of this group... :dust: to all


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - I am glad the polyps. Hopefully you can get started soon if luck hasn't come your way.

Ella - hopefully it was too early and she will stay away. 

Sandoval - hoping this cycle will work

Flou - good luck hoping the time was right for you
Hope - how are you doing


----------



## HopeforFuture

Tarotempres said:


> Cntry - I am glad the polyps. Hopefully you can get started soon if luck hasn't come your way.
> 
> Ella - hopefully it was too early and she will stay away.
> 
> Sandoval - hoping this cycle will work
> 
> Flou - good luck hoping the time was right for you
> Hope - how are you doing

I am good thank you! In the same situation as Ella - I can feel :witch: is about to visit but no sign on CD30. Its annoying! The same thing happens to me every month - I start to believe I could actually be pregnant, and then AF shows up! I refuse to believe! I just wanna book in my HSG now. xx


----------



## cntrygrl

AF is due today. Took a test BFN. I wish she would just get here!!!! I don't have any sore BB's which is extremely unnormal for me. Ugh I hate irregular cycles.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

HopeForFuture - we really are in the same situation! Both day 30, both going for HSGs soon...no AF yet.. I keep posting just because I have nothing else to do except wait for her to arrive...

I had tummy pain today and the doc is worried I have appendicitis or an ectopic preg. neither of which I think I have - too soon after BFN to have a noticeable ectopic, and not sick enough for appendicitis! At first I thought it was AF pains but it's moving right... now directly over my right ovary. Maybe it's a cyst or something? Hmm..

cntrygrl - hang in there!


----------



## cntrygrl

FX'ed that our HSG's will give us the answers we need.


----------



## Tarotempres

Hopefully the HSG's can be scheduled and give you guys answers. I think that is the worst part of the whole thing is not knowing why things happen or don't happen.

Ella - it could be cyst. Hopefully you will have answers in a few days one way or another. Keep posting its ok. 

I like getting to know you guys as I am on hold over here waiting to go back to the Dr on the 30th to see what my next option is. I like keeping up with everyone else, knowing other people are in the same situation and feeling the same way I am. It has made it all easier to deal with all of this. 

Cntry - I just read my post from yesterday and meant to say I am glad they are gone. I don't know where my head is lately and not finishing complete thoughts.


----------



## cntrygrl

Tarot-- It's ok it happens to all of us. Our minds are always racing.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Just got back from an emergency gyn. appointment re my weird pain on lower right side. He said I have no cysts (yay), blood test showed no appendicitis/infections etc., they took blood to do a preg test but results wont be ready til tomorrow. I dont really wanna no if its neg :(

And in the doctor's words, when I asked what the pain was, he said 'it's nothing'. 

Doesn't feel like nothing to me!

Still pretending it's a weird preg. symptom though... I have to say that to you guys cos if I tell DH he'll roll his eyes at me!
xx


----------



## Katikins612

Ella - hope your pain goes away. Gotta love the "it's nothing" response. Lets hope it's really a nice implantation cramp. 

Hope and country - hang in there. If no BFP this month at least you are well on your way to getting some answers. Lots of luck!

Sandoval - hope things are going ok with the meds. Lots of prayers your way this cycle!

Tarot - good luck on the 30th. It will be here before u know it.

AFM - I just finished up Clomid last night. This time around I had more side effects. Hot flashes, dreams, and really sore ovaries. I hope I don't get a complex cyst. Starting OPKs tomorrow. IUI will be next week sometime.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella - Don't you love Drs. My Dr told me the same thing like two months ago when I told him it has been a long time since I felt my right ovary and he told me it was in my head he doesn't see any reason why I would be feeling it. The next ultrasound there was an egg there. I knew I wasn't crazy.


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat - I hope so. Sometimes days just fly by and other times not so much. Hopefully this cycle will go well for you and there will be lots of eggs.


----------



## sandoval_star

Ella, hope your pain goes away. Doctors can be so insensitive, "it's nothing"... wtf?! Reeealy hope it's pregnancy related though! 
Katikins, that's great you get another iui so fast, hope this is the one. At least you know what to expect this time around, it will be a breeze.
Hope all you hsg ladies are doing ok, not long until you will all be heading for bfp's. 
Tarot, hope the 30th comes around quickly, waiting around is the worst part in all of this! 

I'm now 4 injections in and have my first ultrasound on Friday to check follicle growth. I'm so bloated and have had some little niggles from my ovaries so hoping this is a good sign! I actually managed to do my own injection in the stomach tonight! Wasn't as bad as I thought, but afterwards poor dh said, please don't do them all yourself cos I like to feel needed in this process. Bless (or maybe he just likes jabbing me with a needle every night!) :rofl:


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandavol - Good luck with the ultrasound on Friday. I hope there are lots of follicles. I wouldn't let my husband do my daily injections. I liked to be in control of the needle. It was hard enough having him do the trigger shot and the progesterone. One night I actually did the progesterone myself in the mirror. I was so proud of myself. It is nice that he wants to feel a part of the process.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Well its not preg. related. My HCG came back less than 1 :cry:

This month is gone for me.

Took the results quite badly actually. I was feeling particularly weird this month and was sure this would be it :cry:

And my HSG is booked for 6 days time, so AF has to come right now or I'll still be bleeding when my appointment arrives, and I'll have to resched.

I hope they find answers that are easy to answer, and if not, then I've heard of lots of people conceiving after HSGs.


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Ella. I'm still waiting for my AF to arrive as well. It's late which is making me insane. I tested yesterday BFN. Lol watch we'll all end up scheduled on the same day.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I think I'm gonna buy some alcohol, make something with raw eggs in it, and watch a silly movie in bed on my laptop with a big box of tissues next to me!

Anyone else in?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ella, I'm really sorry you feel bad.

If its any consolation, I've heard that pregnancy rates are increased after HSGs too - that's what I'm holding out for!

I think us HSG-keteers are all in the same boat. I'm late too Countrygirl - I feel weird but I don't think I'm pregnant. My body is playing evil tricks on me! The one month I WANT AF to arrive so that I can book my HSG, she doesn't show up! Just typical! xx


----------



## cntrygrl

We'll rent a room with a california king, a bottle of wine, all the snacks we want, tissues, and movies. I'm definitely with you Ella. I'm having a rotten day also. DH feels like I worry too much and I feel like he doesn't worry enough.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

cntrygrl said:


> We'll rent a room with a california king, a bottle of wine, all the snacks we want, tissues, and movies. I'm definitely with you Ella. I'm having a rotten day also. DH feels like I worry too much and I feel like he doesn't worry enough.

Totally! My DH doesn't realise that sometimes 'don't worry' is the least supportive thing you could say... bless him.


----------



## Tarotempres

Ladies unforunately husbands usually don't have that sensitive gene. They think they are logical and we all think they are crazy.

I am sorry you ladies are having bad days. This whole thing just totally sucks but some junk food and wine sound great about right now. Hopefully you guys will feel better soon. Hugs all around.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies hugs to all of you having a rough time of it. I can completely empathise with you. So sorry Ella that it wasn't a pg symptom. Sandoval good luck with all the injections fxd for your bfp soon! To all those who are having hsgs they are supposed to increase your chances of conceiving so good luck. We have had a letter from the hospital confirming we are on the waiting list for the specialist and my next step should be an hsg so hoping i can have one soon!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Good luck Flou! The NHS have been good with me so far - I hope you have the same luck and get the answers you need xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Good luck Flou with getting the HSG. I hope it's soon for you.

I'm still impatiently waiting for AF to arrive. I don't know what her problem is!


----------



## Tarotempres

Flou - Good luck with getting the HSG done.


----------



## Katikins612

Good luck Flou! Yo hope you get an appointment quickly.

Ella, so sorry about this cycle. Enjoy some wine and relax. Someday all of this TTC stuff will be a blur. 

Countrygirl, how late are you? Are you going to test again?


----------



## HopeforFuture

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

I've just taken two pregnancy tests... I'm PREGNANT!!!

Ladies... it does happen naturally after the 12 month mark

Lots and lots of luck to you all

You are wonderful people xxx


----------



## flou

Congratulations hope. Have h & h 9 months! You give me hope that it may happen naturally for me too!


----------



## snowflakes120

I still lurk you lovely ladies!

Congrats Hope!! Great news! So happy for you!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wow hope how long were you TTC for again?? That's amazing hope it's a sticky bean.

Amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipee!

xxx


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Hope!!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Wow hope how long were you TTC for again?? That's amazing hope it's a sticky bean.
> 
> Amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipee!
> 
> xxx

I tried for 14 months Ella and I really didn't think it would ever happen for me. If you're ever feeling low, I hope this gives you some hope xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Congratulations Hope! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Healthy and happy 9 months! x


----------



## new wifey 83

congrats hope happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## SignoraL

How is stimming going, Sandoval? I've been thinking of you and hope it is going smoothly. When is your ER?


----------



## sandoval_star

Thank you SignoraL, much appreciated! It has been totally fine, I have not been affected badly from the injections in any way and have been finding doing them no bother. I'm getting a little bloated now though. I have my second ultrasound on Monday to check growth of my follicles with ER planned for Wednesday eek! So excited for this week but the worries of it not working are definitely creeping in now..
How are you keeping? x


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Dreamin and Hope! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats hope! So happy for you. Your story truly gives us all hope. 14 months behind you..a wonderful lifetime ahead. Lots of luck!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Hope!!!!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months :)
Kati-- I am currently 5 days late with no symptoms one way or the other. If AF hasn't arrived by this Friday I may call the Dr. because I'm supposed to have the HSG as my next test.


----------



## Tarotempres

Hope - Congrats

Sandoval - Good luck with your ER I hope everything works out 

Cntry - have you retested yet?


----------



## cntrygrl

I haven't retested I probably won't til Halloween or later.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - Keep us updated. Hopefully it is a good sign.


----------



## sugarpi24

Doctor is starting me on femera...instead of metformin...he thinks femera will help me :) so lets hope it does!!


----------



## Katikins612

Umm...5 days late? Please :test:




cntrygrl said:


> Congrats Hope!!!!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months :)
> Kati-- I am currently 5 days late with no symptoms one way or the other. If AF hasn't arrived by this Friday I may call the Dr. because I'm supposed to have the HSG as my next test.


----------



## cntrygrl

I tested Saturday and it was a BFN so I'm holding off on testing again.


----------



## flou

Good luck cntrygrl! Hoping the reason AF is staying away is due to a bfp!

Good luck sugar on the change of drugs fxd this will work for you.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

AF arrived, but spotty and pink, can't wait to bleed properly and get the PMS out the way *roar*


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - Anything new?

Sugar - Hopefully the new drugs will help.

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## cntrygrl

Nothing new so far AF still hasn't arrived. My temps are still up. I've given up on trying to figure it out.


----------



## sandoval_star

Have you tested again cntrygrl? Have you ever had this before? Hope it's good news. How is everyone else? 

I had my egg retrieval yesterday; it was absolutely fine. They retrieved 7 eggs, all mature and phoned this morning to advise 5 of them have successfully fertilised. Egg transfer will either be on Saturday or Monday however the embryologist said she wants to push for a 5 day transfer on Monday. Think the odds of success are better if the embryos can make it to 5 days. Nervous!


----------



## flou

Cntry i have heard of people having an odd cycle after an hsg. I hope its your bfp, good that your temps are still up. Fxd!

I am on cd 28 my cycles are normally betwen 31 and 33 days so i will be testing in the next few days if AF stays away. Tomorrow I am going to see my friends new baby which is 2 weeks old. Not really sure how i feel about it. She has 2 kids and managed to get pg straight away and here i am 19 months ttc and not one! I am really happy for her and want to share her joy however i just want one of my own!


----------



## flou

Good luck sandoval with the embryo transfer so excited for you!


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - keep us updated hopefully everything is good.

Sandoval - Good luck with the transfer hopefully everything will go smoothly and it will work.

Flou - hopefully this will be your month. I know how emotional it is but hang in there it is ok that your emotions are mixed that you want to celebrate with her and be happy for your friend and can't. People that don't have a hard time conceiving don't understand how it gets for us because the one thing we want in this world is so hard to get. Allow yourself to be upset I have learned I get through it faster if I allow myself to be upset and not pretend to be brave.


----------



## sandoval_star

Just have to say Tarot that your words of support and encouragement are inspiring. So many times I've noticed you are there to offer great advice to some of us who are finding it difficult at times. Sometimes all it takes is for someone to help you look at the situation in a different way, which you always manage to do. Thanks xx


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandoval - Thank you. I try and stay positive through everything and learn through all of my journeys in life and hopefully in that I can help someone else. That is truly all I want to due in life is be able to help someone else. 
My husband and I have been trying for over three years now and through this all I have learned a lot about myself and our relationship and my limitations. I used to live my life to make everyone else happy but now I do more what I need to do for me and if they don't like it I have distanced myself from those people. It has actually worked out a lot better than I thought because my relationships with friends and family have gotten stronger when I just straight up tell them I can't do. My sister gets a little touchy but she is one of those types that the world must revolve around her but she eventually get over it.


----------



## sandoval_star

What a great way to be. And you definitely are helping other people Tarot x


----------



## cntrygrl

Sandoval-- Good Luck with the egg transfer. There's some sticky beans in there :)
Flou-- I haven't been able to have the HSG yet due to AF not arriving. I did have the SIS to make sure the polyps hadn't returned. 
Tarot-- I agree with Sandoval you are such sweetheart and always keeping up to date. I tested yesterday morning and it was another BFN. I'm waiting it out til the end of next week then I will contact the Dr.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - I am sorry - Hopefully the doctor will be able to figure out what is going on and you can have your HSG and move forward. Waiting just sucks.


----------



## luna_19

wow I'm a little late but congrats hope! :happydance:

good luck with your transfer sandoval, I just know you'll be announcing your bfp very soon :)

:hugs: to everyone else

afm I visited my Dr at the start of this cycle, she ordered a bunch of blood work for me and wants to see hubby to send him for an SA. Unfortunately I couldn't get an appointment until cd 4 so I can only get my cd 21 and general blood done this month. Also we will likely be on vacation on my next cd 3 so that will have to wait until December. I've made hubby an appointment to get his req form after we get back from vacation near the end of November. My Dr said if everything is fine with us she will send me for an HSG but because of the delay that won't happen until at least January, and then it's off to the RE.

Oh well at least we're making progress.


----------



## Tarotempres

Luna - progress is good and who knows maybe AF will decide to cooperate with you and fall on the right day for things to happen before hand. Try and keep your head up I am sure before you know it everything will be underway.


----------



## cntrygrl

Let's see currently 9 days late. Blech the boobs are a lil sore and having a bit of a time going #2. Which is never an issue for me. (TMI I know) Calling the dr. next week after traveling for work is over with.

How are my HSGketeers doing?


----------



## flou

Sounds positive cntry hoping you get your bfp. A friend of mine didn't get a positive test until she was 8 wks pg! 

Thanks tarot for your lovely words they did help. I managed to have a cuddle of my friends baby and not feel too bad about it. The hardest thing was her mum was there saying how i was a natural and it will be my time soon. At one point i excused myself to the bathroom took a few deep breaths and felt better. But i am happy that i managed to get through the whole thing without wanting to just burst into tears!


----------



## cntrygrl

:hugs: Flou it's definitely hard but I'm glad you were able to enjoy the time and make it through it.


----------



## Katikins612

Hey ladies, 

Flou - I completely understand where your coming from. Every time I visit my friends with babies I just can't help being a little sad. You definitely did a great job handling that situation.

Country- 9 days late is a lot. How are your temps? It's still possible to be pregnant even though u haven't seen a BFP. Def give your Dr. A call. 

Sandoval - great news about your egg retrieval. I hope all goes well with the transfer! How many would you put back?

Luna - sounds like your headed in the right direction. Hope all goes well with the testing. 

Tarot - when do you return to the doctors? 

AFM, I had my second IUI on Thursday. DH's count was 207m! They like it over 10. We also bd'd that night as well. Ahh..now for the tww. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## cntrygrl

Kati-- My temps are still high. My BB's are getting more sore daily and sensitive nipples. I called the dr. on Friday and had to leave a msg with the nurses. I didn't get a return phone call yet.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck katikins! :)

Cntrygrl I know you had the positive opk earlier but by your temps maybe you o'ed on cd34?

After having a longer (for me) cycle last month looks like I o'ed early this time around :)


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandavol - How are things going?

Kat - Good Luck - keeping my fingers crossed for you

Flou - I am so glad you made it through. I am glad you gave yourself a minute to breath. Sometimes stepping away is the best thing to do. 

Cntry - Keeping my fingers crossed that these are all good signs. Hopefully she will call you back tomorrow. Were you affected by the storm at all?


----------



## sandoval_star

Just back from my transfer girls, we transferred 1 perfect blast and 1 almost at blast stage. The transfer was fine and over very quickly. Now comes the wait!!

Good luck Katikins, hope this is the one!
Cntry - Any news yet? x


----------



## cntrygrl

Luna-- I guess it's possible, but I don't have long cycles like this.
Sand--No news yet. Dr. didn't call back.
Tarot-- Luckily we were not affected by the storm at all. It kind of circled around us.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - Glad you weren't affected by the storm. Hopefully they will get back to you soon so you can figure this all out.

Sandoval - Keeping my fingers crossed for you -


----------



## new wifey 83

fingers crossed for you sandoval xx


----------



## tryn4

Hello to everyone! Can I join. Me n my husband have been on n off ttc for 5 yrs, basically ntnp due to circumstances, seriously ttc for almost 8 months. Hubby did SA today. Can we say awkward lol! My blood tests have come back normal. I have 4 children from previous, hubby none yet, but excellent stepfather. That's about it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad the transfer went well Sandoval! When do you test?

Cntry - I don't think you OV'd til CD34 which would put you at 12dpo today... Just a thought...

Good luck to all!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi snowflakes! Hope you are keeping well x
My test date is 15th November, not long! So nervous x


----------



## SignoraL

sandoval_star said:


> Just back from my transfer girls, we transferred 1 perfect blast and 1 almost at blast stage. The transfer was fine and over very quickly. Now comes the wait!!
> 
> Good luck Katikins, hope this is the one!
> Cntry - Any news yet? x

Yay!!! We had the exact same thing!!! Good luck with the 2WW!!! Will be thinking of you and praying for your BFP!!!

Katikins, good luck!!! Praying for your BFP!!!

Cntry, hope you get some news soon and it's a BFP for you!!!

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Signora! Hope you're doing good xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Sandoval, 15th is my birthday, truly hope we are celebrating your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## cntrygrl

Sandoval-- FXed for you. Hoping for a sticky bean!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks girls, it's difficult staying positive but I'm trying! x


----------



## onebumpplease

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks girls, it's difficult staying positive but I'm trying! x

Keep trying :thumbup: At least when we feel positive it helps us to feel happy :D


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandoval - we are all here to keep your spirits up and keep you thinking positive. I know it is nerve racking but you can do it. With all of the other stuff we go through this although this is the most anxious part it is really the easiest. 

Cntry - Did you Dr. ever get back to you?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cntrygrl

Tarot-- Dr. Hasn't gotten back to me yet. I called again today and left message. I've given up on trying to figure any of this out.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry- that is crazy that the dr hasn't called you back yet. How are you feeling though?


----------



## cntrygrl

My BB's are a little sore other than that I'm feeling great.


----------



## SignoraL

Hey Sandoval, I recommend putting together a little care package for yourself. Get some magazines and books and DVDs (only upbeat ones though) and some pampering items like nail polish or lotion or something. I did that and it really helped keep me occupied during my 2WW. Best of luck!!! Praying for your BFP!!! When is your OTD? :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Signora! Dh has been great in that respect and has been buying me lots of little treats to keep my mind off things. My OTD is 15th Nov. Did you test before your OTD or did you wait it out? x


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - Hopefully you will figure it out soon.

Sandavol - I am glad you husband has been great. That is so nice. You are doing progesterone injections or cream?


----------



## Katikins612

Good luck Sandoval! We are testing on the same day! Although, crazy me will be testing a bit earlier with Internet cheapies. 

Country- cant believe AF still hasn't shown. I hope u get some answers soon. 

Signora- so glad to hear things are going well. 

AFM I'm doing my best enduring the tww...but already getting anxious to test. Beta is the 15th...so there is a ways to go. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## SignoraL

sandoval_star said:


> Thanks Signora! Dh has been great in that respect and has been buying me lots of little treats to keep my mind off things. My OTD is 15th Nov. Did you test before your OTD or did you wait it out? x




Katikins612 said:


> Good luck Sandoval! We are testing on the same day! Although, crazy me will be testing a bit earlier with Internet cheapies.
> 
> Country- cant believe AF still hasn't shown. I hope u get some answers soon.
> 
> Signora- so glad to hear things are going well.
> 
> AFM I'm doing my best enduring the tww...but already getting anxious to test. Beta is the 15th...so there is a ways to go. Hope everyone else is doing well.

You're welcome! I found that helped a lot. Your DH is so sweet! I tested two days before my OTD. I was planning on waiting, but I was feeling so many strong symptoms (which could have been the progesterone) and I came home one day and my boobs were so big and achy that DH convinced me to test. So we weren't really going stir-crazy on the OTD. So cool that you have a blast and morula, too! Keep thinking positive thoughts!!! :hugs:

So awesome that you and Katikins have the same test date!!! Praying for you both!!! And thank you, Katikins! :hugs:

Cntry, hope you get some answers soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat - I didn't realize you were testng the 15th. We are here to support you also. Hoping bfp for you.


----------



## sandoval_star

Ooh, good luck kat!! I think I'll test the day before to prepare myself in case it's bad news. 
Tarot, I did the flare protocol so I'm not on progesterone, I had an ovidrel trigger shot then a follow up shot on the day of my transfer. It's a synthetic form of hcg. I asked about progesterone support but was told that due to being on that protocol I didn't need it. Hope they're right lol! Only bad thing about it is I'm worried if I test the shot may still be in my system and I could get a false positive.

Thanks for your support signora.

Cntry - thinking of you, hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandavol - Try googling it. Someone from one of my other threads said the hcg is out of your system within like 5 days. I know my doctor did a beta 10 days post transfer and shared the results with me. I don't think they would have told me it was positive if it still could of been the hcg. My numbers had continued to climb from their until six weeks when it ended but I truly don't think after everything you go through with them that they would give you false hope. 

Kat - how are you feeling?

Cntry - hope your dr finally called you back -


----------



## cntrygrl

The nurse finally called me back. She said to wait it out and if need be they'll do a blood test. My HSG can't be scheduled til I get AF because it has to be performed between days 5-10. So here I am still waiting with sore BB's that I wish something would just go one way or the other!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies after 19 months ttc we have finally got a bfp! I cant believe im pg it doesn't feel real. I've worked out due date and according to a pregnancy calculator our baby will be due on my 32nd birthday!


----------



## luna_19

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - did she say how long to wait it out. I am glad she finally got back to you though.

Flou - Congrats


----------



## luna_19

cntry that is crazy that they won't just do a blood test so you can know for sure. Is it possible to go to a walk in clinic and get blood done?


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Flou!!!!!!!


----------



## new wifey 83

congrats flou xx happy and healthy 9 months to u


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Flou!!


----------



## SignoraL

OMG, Congratulations, Flou!!! So excited for you and your DH!!! Enjoy the next 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats Flou!!! Happy and healthy 9mths ahead!


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw, great news Flou! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
You must be delighted, best of luck for your pregnancy xXx


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome flou!!! :) happy and healthy 9 months!!! Did you have Ny symptoms?


----------



## flou

My boobs were very sore, especially at night. I normally get sore boobs but this was worse. I also had more cm than usual. Lots of milky, watery cm. Ive had a few cramps on and off but nothing too bad. But the difference was more sore boobs than normal and increase cm. Just hoping now it sticks! 

Thank you everyone on this thread who has given me advice. I hope you all get your bfps soon!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy!! Thaats so exciting!!! I hope it sticks for you too!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congratulations Flou!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tarotempres

How is everyone feeling today? I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Flou, H&H 9 months to you! Did you do anything different to get your bfp?

How's everyone else doing?

AFM - I'm just about to hit the 18 month mark (4 days) and I called the doc on Fri to get the referral to the specialist he promised me when I hit 18 months. He's now saying there might be a few more tests before the referral will go through, but at least he has started the process. Bit down about it but not much I can do!

xx


----------



## flou

Mrs B it took me 19 months to conceive so it can happen. I hope you get to see a specialist soon. What was strange this month was that me and my DH only bd 3 times this month. I normally O around cd18 and we bd on cd 14, cd16 and cd 17 and that was it. Apart from that i have no idea why it happened this month and not at all for the last year and a half. Good luck, hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - How are you doing?

Flou - I guess you produced a good egg that month and may not have produced good onces before that or maybe your mucus kept more sperm for them to do their job. That is the confusing stuff about this whole process. You don't do anything different and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. 

Mrs. B - Hopefully you can get the referral soon.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Flou - that gives me a bit of hope :) Congratulations again!!

Thanks Tarotempres :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Tarot-- I'm still just waiting it out. I had a little temp drop so maybe AF is on her way.

I think I lost most of my HSG buddies. I think they all got their BFP's.


----------



## Katikins612

Country - maybe you will be next. How are you feeling? 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I decided to test this morning and it was BFN. I think I'm 10 dpo, so I'm thinking that its a no go. I have a beta scheduled Thursday, but AF is due Wed. On a better note, DH and I bought a house. So at least something good comes out of this month. Haha.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm feeling pretty good. I had some reddish brown cm when I wiped earlier so I'm thinking AF is finally going to arrive. Then I can have my HSG and get some answers.


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on the house!!!!! It is really exciting to have something that is all yours.


----------



## sandoval_star

At least you can get on with your hsg Cntrygrl - this is what will get you your bfp x


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - I am both sorry and happy she has decided to finally arrive. You can then have your HSG and get closer to finding out if there is something wrong. Hopefully your tubes won't be blocked.

Kat - Congrats on the new house. Don't lose hope. It can be too early for a store test. 

Sandavol - How are you feeling


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm feeling good! 2 days until blood test eek! I've been quite crampy and have had the worst heartburn but apart from that no symptoms at all.


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you ladies. I'm definitely ready for some answers. AF is here, but very light not like my usual cycles. This has been anything but usual though. I don't have a backache so far, no real cramping, and I'm not gushing blood (tmi I know). I'm going to call the dr. to get my HSG booked.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - AF is being polite this month. Maybe she just figures you need a break. Did you get your HSG scheduled?

Sandavol - I am glad you are feeling good. Your test will be here before you know it. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Kat - So tell us about the house.


----------



## cntrygrl

My HSG is all scheduled for Tuesday the 20th @ 11:00am. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sandoval_star

cntrygrl said:


> My HSG is all scheduled for Tuesday the 20th @ 11:00am. Looking forward to it.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Amazing Cntrygrl. I've heard of sooo many women getting bfp's after the HSG. Good luck x

Kat, how are you? Hopefully af is still a no show for you x

Tarot, how you doing? 

I've chickened out of testing today as if it was bfn I know I'd be a mess going in for my blood test tomorrow. By this time tomorrow I'll know, so I'm waiting it out! x


----------



## luna_19

Good luck with your hsg cntry :)

Sandoval everytime I see someone posted in this thread I think it's you announcing your bfp! Can't wait for your good news tomorrow ;)


----------



## cntrygrl

Sand--Can't wait for blood tests tomorrow. FXed for you :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Sandoval, I'm hoping for the best :flower:


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandoval - I am glad you decided to wait it out. Keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. 

Cntry - Glad you were able to get the test scheduled. Hopefully it will give you some answers and a better direction. Just make sure you have some advil in the house.


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandoval - I am actually feeling better today. I went for a second opinion yesterday and the new doctor isn't ready to give up on my eggs yet. He thinks we may need to take a step back and try one or two things yet before giving up. It made me very happy to hear that. The only thing that sucks is he is in the middle of changing practices which I knew about one of the reasons I went to see him is that he is joining the practice I was looking in to so I won't be able to get started until January but at least there is hope. Now the fun part to come getting a copy of my medical records from this doctor. I am dreading that.


----------



## Mrs B.

FX for you Sandoval!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Tarot--Is there any way you can have your new doctor call and get them. Most of the time they're much nicer when it's another dr.'s office asking for them.


----------



## Katikins612

Hi Everyone,

Country - Lots of luck with your HSG. Its not bad at all, and hopefully it will clear the way for a BFP. Make sure you take some advil and bring a pad. 

Sandoval - Best wishes tomorrow. Its your greatest chance yet, so be positive. :)

Tarot - Glad to hear your appointment went well. Your doctor sounds great, and willing to try various things before giving up. Fight for those medical records. I work in healthcare so I know how "tight" things can be. 

AFM, I didnt test this morning either. I tested a few days ago (prob 10dpo) and it was a BFN. Tomorrow I go for my blood test...and have to say im not feeling very positive about it. So far AF hasn't shown up, but I feel her lurking. Been slightly crampy the last few days. Besides that, getting ready to move into our new house is keeping me busy! That date is set for Dec 14th. Very hectic time of year but im excited. Maybe the rule new house new baby will apply to me....

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## sandoval_star

Tarot, that's great that the doctor thinks you shouldn't give up on using your own eggs yet. If there's a chance you should definitely go for it, at least then you know you tried everything before moving on x


----------



## new wifey 83

best of luck fingers crossed for you sandoval xx


----------



## SignoraL

Best of luck, Sandoval and Katikins!!! Praying for you both!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

FXed for both of you Sand & Kati. 
Signora-- How are you feeling. That's a lovely lil prune you have there :haha:
Tarot-- Sometimes switching Dr's is the best thing a new set of eyes to look at things.


----------



## sandoval_star

Can't believe I'm typing this, but it worked!! :bfp:!! I'm so emotional! x


----------



## LuluSS

Omg congrats!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

HUGE Congrats to you Sandoval!! Sooo happy for you!! Yeahhhhh!!


----------



## Katikins612

So so happy for you!! I wish you all the best!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Sandoval, that's amazing news!!! H&H 9 months to you! xx


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandavol - I am so happy for you. Congrats. 

Kat - Good Luck with your test now - I am so exciting for you about the move. It is hectic and stressful but to be in your new home will make you feel amazing. 

Cntry - I can have the drs office get them but the problem is that my new doctor is switching practices. I knew this before I went to see him which is one of the reasons why I wanted to see him. He is joining the practice I wanted to go to but it was much easier to get a consult with him at the old practice because the old practice was trying to steer new patients away from him knowing he was leaving. So if I get them myself I will have them and it will be an easier transfer. I am honestly going to tell them there is a clinic in Albany and Syracuse that does IVF for a reasonable rate and I would like to go and speak with them before I move onto a donor egg IVF. To do the IVF at that clinic it is about $6,000 if I had to pay for the donor egg IVF it is about $35,000 so I want to save my insurance IVF if I need the donor eggs. So I am only stretching the truth a little.


----------



## luna_19

woohoo congrats sandoval! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

sandoval_star said:


> Can't believe I'm typing this, but it worked!! :bfp:!! I'm so emotional! x

:happydance: :brat: :dance: :drunk: (with water) :fool: :wohoo: :loopy:


=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

This goes a short way to show how absolutely delighted I am for you Sandoval, I know this has been a tough ride and I am so delighted it only took one turn for you. :cry: of joy


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks so much girls, it's been amazing to have the support from you all on what has been a long and emotional journey! I hope every one of you has your bfp soon, you all more than deserve it. I'll be keeping up to date with all your goings on xx


----------



## Tarotempres

Sandavol - you will also need to keep us updated on your progress. I am so glad it worked for you.


----------



## new wifey 83

yippee!!well done sandoval!!happy and healthy 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## SignoraL

WOOHOO!!! CONGRATS, SANDOVAL!!! So happy for you and your DH!!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you, Mama!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny::holly:


----------



## SignoraL

cntrygrl said:


> FXed for both of you Sand & Kati.
> Signora-- How are you feeling. That's a lovely lil prune you have there :haha:
> Tarot-- Sometimes switching Dr's is the best thing a new set of eyes to look at things.

Thank you, cntrygrl! Feeling tired, but really good! How are you? I'm excited for you to move forward with your HSG! Make sure to take Ibuprofen before and wear a maxi pad after. It's so quick and I didn't think it hurt much! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Hi everyone, 

I got some interesting news today. My RE called to tell me that my beta test was positive, however the results were so low, that it will likely be a chemical. I am going back on monday to repeat the test. 

Also today, my PCP called to review bloodwork that I recently had. Apparently I have a coagulant disorder (potential for blood clots) and need to be referred to a hematologist. While I have never had a blood clot or suspected one of any sort, my brother had a very serious one back when he was 16. This new found issue may be the cause of my infertility. Especially seeing that I am probably having a chemical right now. I have always been very healthy, so this is taking me by surprise. I'm a little frightend as to what happens next. Hoping that a low dose of aspirin is all I'll need. Will keep you posted.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: katikins. Hopefully you just had a late implanter.


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat - my doctor put my on a low dose asprin right away. I had generally been healthly also when my MTHFR came back that I had a clotting disorder. I mean it could explain my heart problems and strokes ran on my mom's side of the family. The one thing the doctor actually told me was with me going for blood so often with the monitoring was to make sure they didn't always take it from the same place. To make sure they kept switching arms. Keep us posted.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Sandoval!!! 

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you! As the founder of this thread I know you were waiting a long time for this moment. Enjoy every minute! xxx

I bet hubby is elated??!!


Kati - fingers crossed for you. At least the docs have discovered something which may be the cause. They can fix lots of things these days xx


----------



## cntrygrl

CONGRATS SANDOVAL!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of babies happening this month :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

SignoraL said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> FXed for both of you Sand & Kati.
> Signora-- How are you feeling. That's a lovely lil prune you have there :haha:
> Tarot-- Sometimes switching Dr's is the best thing a new set of eyes to look at things.
> 
> Thank you, cntrygrl! Feeling tired, but really good! How are you? I'm excited for you to move forward with your HSG! Make sure to take Ibuprofen before and wear a maxi pad after. It's so quick and I didn't think it hurt much! Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm doing great this is actually one of the easiest AF's I've had. Looking forward to Tuesday hoping that everything is cleared and I can start clomid.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - hoping Tuesday goes well. Hopefully you will be able to start the clomid and on your way.

Kat - how are you feeling?


----------



## Katikins612

I'm feeling great. All week I had cramps..but today nothing. My bbs are a bit sore but that's it. I can't wait to figure out what is going on. Monday I go back for another beta. Also, made the appt with the hematologist. Unfortunately I have to wait until dec 14th. For now I'm taking a baby aspirin daily. 

Country - hope you do we'll with the Clomid. I've done two cycles and so far side effects aren't too bad. Just those damn hot flashes...haha.


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat - the hot flashes were bad with the lupron I was on. That was crazy. Hopefully your body will do what it needs to do and everything will be ok. Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday and see what your numbers are.


----------



## flou

Congratulations Sandoval thats great news. H & h 9 months!


----------



## Katikins612

AF showed her face. Bummer....that's about all I can say at this point. On to round three. Hopefully this aspirin will do the trick!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:
I'm sure your little bean will stick next time


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Congrats Sandoval!

Sorry katikins...

Didn't have time to read all the posts but hope everyone is okay.

AFM - about 7 dpo and I have AF cramps already. I get these every month. Grr. I couldn't book my HSG last month but I've got it booked for this month I hope AF comes when it's meant to so I can get the HSG over and done with.


----------



## Tarotempres

Kat - I am sorry she showed up. Hopefully the move into the house is going smoothly. What is your next plan?

Ella - Hopefully things will full right so you can have your HSG.


----------



## cntrygrl

Ella-- I know how you feel AF was 20 days late this past cycle. Luckily I could just call in when I did get it. I'm booked in for tomorrow @ 11am. I will let you know how it goes and how I'm feeling afterwards.


----------



## new wifey 83

cntrygrl said:


> Ella-- I know how you feel AF was 20 days late this past cycle. Luckily I could just call in when I did get it. I'm booked in for tomorrow @ 11am. I will let you know how it goes and how I'm feeling afterwards.

best of luck xx


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - I hope the test went well and I hope you are feeling good.


----------



## Katikins612

Hope everything went well today!




cntrygrl said:


> Ella-- I know how you feel AF was 20 days late this past cycle. Luckily I could just call in when I did get it. I'm booked in for tomorrow @ 11am. I will let you know how it goes and how I'm feeling afterwards.


----------



## cntrygrl

Everything went pretty well. There are no blockages and the doctor said everything looked great. I will start clomid next cycle. I was pretty crampy for 20-30 minutes after the procedure, but after that I was fine. I have 1 dose of antibiotics to take. Thank You ladies for all your concerns and best wishes :hugs: How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - I am glad everything went well and you are feeling ok. Hopefully the clomid will do the trick.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Glad to hear the HSG wasn't too bad cntry! 

I have one booked for end of next week. I think it will be the right time. I told the hospital what happened with the last one and they said if it comes out wrong they'll try and fit me in when I need it anyway. I hope they can!

I'm a bit scared that they'll find something bad.


----------



## cntrygrl

I was scared of that too Ella, but the radiologist even said that's one of the fastest I've seen. I was glad nothing is wrong, but leaves me not having any answers as to why it's not happening.


----------



## cntrygrl

I took 3 ibprofen 30 minutes before the procedure.


----------



## sugarpi24

Glad the hsg went well...I was scared before mine as well...it wasn't to bad...just the speculum like they do during yearlys :/ and then when they shot the dye through...but not to bad...someone said that theirs was hell and horrible...and so when I went in I was like freaking out... :) so good luck to the ladies that are scheduled for their hsgs! :)


----------



## flou

Hi ladies, it looks as if i am back here again. At 6 weeks i miscarried. Dont think i am ready to ttc yet but i hope i will be soon. It just feels as if someone really has it in for me. 19 months ttc and then to miscarry at 6 weeks! And to add to it whilst i was off work a colleague of mine announced she is pg! Not sure how to cope with this.


----------



## onebumpplease

flou said:


> Hi ladies, it looks as if i am back here again. At 6 weeks i miscarried. Dont think i am ready to ttc yet but i hope i will be soon. It just feels as if someone really has it in for me. 19 months ttc and then to miscarry at 6 weeks! And to add to it whilst i was off work a colleague of mine announced she is pg! Not sure how to cope with this.

Oh Flou I'm so sorry, that is just so awful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Flou, I'm so sorry :(:cry:


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry Flou :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

Flou, I am so sorry. Praying for you, hon! :hugs:

Katikins, I'm sorry this one didn't work. When is your next IUI? :hugs:

Cntrygrl, glad the HSG went smoothly and hope Clomid is going well!

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

So sorry flou :( hopefully it'll be sticky next time!


----------



## sandoval_star

I am so sorry Flou, no one deserves to go through all you have :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Flou, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: 
Please don't lose hope.


----------



## Katikins612

Unfortunately I will not be having another IUI until I am seen by the hematologist (appt is Dec14th). My PCP decided to order special blood work due to my infertility and it showed I have lupus anticoagulant, a blood clotting disorder. This is likely the reason I haven't gotten pregnant. I started baby aspirin and am praying this helps the bean stick. It is likely ill need heparin injections if I become pregnant. All crazy news, but at least I'm getting to the bottom of it all. 



SignoraL said:


> Flou, I am so sorry. Praying for you, hon! :hugs:
> 
> Katikins, I'm sorry this one didn't work. When is your next IUI? :hugs:
> 
> Cntrygrl, glad the HSG went smoothly and hope Clomid is going well!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Oh Flou, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

If it is any consolation, at least you know that you can achieve a BFP and that it WILL happen for you xxx


----------



## SignoraL

Katikins612 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be having another IUI until I am seen by the hematologist (appt is Dec14th). My PCP decided to order special blood work due to my infertility and it showed I have lupus anticoagulant, a blood clotting disorder. This is likely the reason I haven't gotten pregnant. I started baby aspirin and am praying this helps the bean stick. It is likely ill need heparin injections if I become pregnant. All crazy news, but at least I'm getting to the bottom of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Flou, I am so sorry. Praying for you, hon! :hugs:
> 
> Katikins, I'm sorry this one didn't work. When is your next IUI? :hugs:
> 
> Cntrygrl, glad the HSG went smoothly and hope Clomid is going well!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!!Click to expand...

Good luck with this new protocol. I am on baby aspirin and my RE has had me on the blood thinner Lovenox since I started stimming back in September because I have anti-thyroid antibodies in my bloodstream that attack my thyroid. I should be ending those injections this week. I'm not sure how Heparin will feel, but Lovenox hurts going in, so I always ice beforehand and concentrate on photos of my family or from our wedding or a vacation while DH administers the injection. I will admit that it sucks, but it's worth it to conceive and carry a healthy baby. Best of luck!!! I will be praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Flou - I am so very sorry about your loss. Take care of yourself. Many hugs. I know there aren't words to express how you feel. xoxo


----------



## Tarotempres

Flou - I am so sorry. I do know how hard it is because the same thing happened with me. I found a lot of comfort in this site and in the ladies on the threads I am on. Let yourself feel how you need to feel. That is the best advise I have for you. 

Cntry - How is the clomid going?

Kat - How is the house going? The 14th seems so far away but I am sure it will be here before we know it. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## flou

Thank you ladies for your lovely words. Im trying really hard to get back to normal. Im going to work but i am struggling. My whole body aches which i am not sure is due to a cold or stress. I just feel so empty. Hoping i can find the strength to ttc soon. At least i know we can conceive which is more than we knew a couple of months back.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

flou said:


> Thank you ladies for your lovely words. Im trying really hard to get back to normal. Im going to work but i am struggling. My whole body aches which i am not sure is due to a cold or stress. I just feel so empty. Hoping i can find the strength to ttc soon. At least i know we can conceive which is more than we knew a couple of months back.



flou - take it easy, m'dear. Maybe you could do something special, treat yourself to a dinner out, something? And you go girl for being positive - you're right - you can conceive!

Obviously it's your decision when to try TTCing again, but if you were thinking of trying as soon as you feel healed (emotionally and physcially), apparently the few months after an m/c are more fertile. Just a little thought. 

I'm waiting for the day when we can all look back and feel relieved to be out of this TTC game.

:hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Tarot-- I start the clomid next cycle. It was too late to start it this cycle.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - sorry you start it next cycle. I thought you made it in time for this one. Hopefully you won't need it and you will get lucky this month.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm hoping so. Trying to stay positive gets harder and harder each time.


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - yes it does get harder and harder each time but in the end it will all be worth it. This process is long and can be very trying sometimes but we are all here for eachother to help eachother through it.


----------



## luna_19

oh flou I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## flou

I think i O'd just 14 days after my m/c. Me and DH are not ttc this month, having a month off. Hopefully AF should arrive in 2 weeks and then we can start ttc again. At least it seems at the mo my body is getting back to normal.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

:hugs: flou


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry flou, take it easy :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

It's been awfully quiet here lately. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Waiting to ovulate, booked appointment with fertility doctor to arrange IUI.

How everyone else?


----------



## cntrygrl

Ella--Are they putting you on clomid? I start that next cycle. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I go in today for an ultrasound to check my follicles to see if the femera worked....I'm not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Awww Sugarpi I hope you're pleasantly surprised. Would make a nice early Xmas present.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I got a surprise!!! I have one follicle that is 22!! Yayyy!! So I got an injectable today and we are going to do timed sex and if it doesn't work this cycle we will be doing IUI next cycle...so I hope it works this cycle!!! :) yayyy for finally some good news!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

FXed for you Sugarpi. I told you you'd be surprised :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I was!! My one ovary had small ones and I was like greeaatt...here we go again...and then she looked at my other ovary...and there it was! The only one in there!! 22!! I was like wow...ive never had a good one!! And my cervix was thick which I guess is what they want too...so goody :) now hopefully we catch it!! My hubby feels so bad that we couldn't do IUI this cycle...I told him there is always next time if this one doesn't work... :) I go in Wednesday to check my progesterone level...hope we have a good result! Thanks cntrygrl!! Good luck with clomid next cycle!! Hope you get the same good news I did today :)


----------



## luna_19

Ooh go catch that egg sugarpi! :)

All mine and hubby's lab work came back normal, I have an u/s booked for Jan 8 and a gyno appt on the 10th.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm on Femara cycle #3. We have an appointment with another RE at the beginning of January to move forward with monitored IUI cycles. 

Now that I have insurance coverage for fertility diagnostics he may want to run more tests on me. 

It's so frustrating. I feel like I'm on cycle 1 billion.


----------



## cntrygrl

Operation--Glad you have insurance now and more tests can be done if needed. I'll be starting Clomid next cycle. How is Femara treating you?


----------



## Tarotempres

How is everyone? Sorry I have been MIA just crazy busy with the Holidays, work and volunteering.


----------



## sugarpi24

I will be testing Christmas day. Also I go in Wednesday to see if I ovulated...


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm testing 28th Dec... if I don't cave in beforehand!


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome back Tarot :hugs:
Sugarpi--Hope you get amazing results!
Ella-- Are they starting you on Clomid or anything before the IUI?

I'm going to test Christmas Eve as that will put me past AF's due date. I had a slight temp drop this morning so kind of feeling like I'm out. AF is due the 20th.


----------



## luna_19

Hope we see some Christmas bfps around here!

Just starting a new cycle, I have an ultrasound and specialist appt at the end of this cycle.


----------



## cntrygrl

Good luck with your appointments, Luna :)


----------



## luna_19

Thanks :)

I'm honestly not sure what I'm more worried about, finding something wrong or not finding something wrong :dohh:


----------



## Katikins612

Hey ladies!

I also have been MIA lately. between the holidays and moving I haven't had much free time. To update, I am currently 2 days late for AF. So far BFN, so I'm not very optimistic. I had my appt with the hematologist, and he definitely said something was up since I tested positive for lupus anticoagulant. Unfortunately he had to do more bloodwork (19 vials!) to officially diagnose me. I return January 17th. I. The meantime I will continue taking baby aspirin and pray it helps. 

Anyways, I hope everyone is doing well. Hoping we see a few Christmas BFPs!


----------



## Katikins612

I meant 10 vials. Haha. 19 is a bit excessive!


----------



## luna_19

I was going to say wow 19 vials?
10 is lots too though :haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

Damn that vampire Dr! So I tested this morning with an FRER and I think I may have a faint pink line. I may buy one of the digitals tomorrowand test friday or over the weekend. I got so shaky and excited. Not telling DH til I know for sure.


----------



## luna_19

Ooh I hope it was a line! Good luck :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope you get two lines again country!! :)


----------



## flou

Fxd for you cntry! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Katikins612

Ooh I hope it's a Christmas BFP for u country!!


----------



## SignoraL

FX-ed for you, cntrygrl!!! 

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas :xmas9: and Happy Holidays!!! Hoping everyone gets their little miracles soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## flou

I think AF is about to show ( got cramps and pre AF spotting ) so should be cd 1 either today or 2moro then we can start ttc again after the m/c. Hope it doesn't take us as long to get a bfp this time!


----------



## cntrygrl

I just want to say that all of you ladies have been absolutely wonderful and have definitely helped me through the TTC process. I hope you all get your BFP's soon. Flou a special rainbow baby for you :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Congrats cntrygrl!! So happy for you!! That is a great Holiday gift!!

Just a quick note to say Merry Christmas to all the ladies!! I still lurk y'all and wish only the best for all of you!! Baby Dust!!


----------



## SignoraL

So happy for your Christmas miracle, cntrygrl!!! So excited for you and your DH!!! Best gift ever!!! :happydance:


----------



## flou

What a lovely early Xmas present for you cntry and your DH. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Countrygirl! I'm so glad you finally got your BFP!!!

I am absolutely stoked for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank you all ladies!


----------



## sandoval_star

Amazing news Cntry!!! So happy for you - I can update the thread bfp number yay!! 

Good luck to all you ladies on this thread, I still keep up to date with how you are all doing and pray every one of you has a new year bfp xx


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo congrats cntry! :happydance:

omg I so want to get my hsg done, it seems to work for so many people!


----------



## cntrygrl

I was pretty much counting this cycle out because I had it done and SURPRISE!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Cntry that's so awesome! I'm currently about 6dpo on the cycle I had my HSG in so it gives me hope :) :) :)

H&H 9 months!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well ladies, DH signed us up for an account at a sperm bank today. We have some paperwork to fill out and then we will do photo matching and pick our donor. It's exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. We have to decide on IUI vs at home insemination. I am really hoping for a BFP in the new year!


----------



## new wifey 83

congratulations!!happy and healthy 9 months to u!!


----------



## luna_19

OperationBbyO said:


> Well ladies, DH signed us up for an account at a sperm bank today. We have some paperwork to fill out and then we will do photo matching and pick our donor. It's exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. We have to decide on IUI vs at home insemination. I am really hoping for a BFP in the new year!

HOw exciting! Now that your lp is a proper length you'll have your bfp in no time :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope so. I have always had a gut feeling that if I could just get pregnant again it would all be ok. Sort of like I had a gut feeling that 1) I would have a MC with my first pregnancy and I did and 2) we would have extreme fertility problems. I told DH both of these things before we even started trying. He thought I was nuts. Now he thinks I am not so nuts! lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

And I got my BFP today. IDK what to do about my RE appointment on Thursday. I have a history of early MC so I don't want to get my hopes up or cancel and then have to wait 4 months to get back in! lol


----------



## SignoraL

YAY!!! What a way to start the new year!!! Congrats, Operation!!! :happydance: I might still go to your RE appt. Given your history, they will probably want to monitor you and the baby closely. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## flou

Congratulations operation! What a lovely way to start 2013!


----------



## luna_19

Yay operationbby! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Operation! Great way to start the New Year!! Hooray!! I would def keep the RE appt. They will prolly want to check/monitor your Progesterone and HCG levels.


----------



## luna_19

Snowflakes you're having a boy! So exciting :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats operation!! Hope this is your sticky bean xx

And congrats on the baby boy snowflakes! xx


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats operation!! Keep that appointment. A little extra monitoring will be good. 

Snowflakes, congrats on having a little boy! So exciting. 

Happy new year ladies. May it be the lucky year for all of us!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congratulations Operation! Like the others ladies said, I'd be tempted to keep the RE app so that they can monitor you.

Happy New Year everyone!!! xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Operation!!!!!
Yay on the Boy Snowflakes!!!
:hugs: & :dust: To All!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats on having a boy, Snowflakes!!! Yay for :blue:!!! I dropped off the May-June 2013 thread because I couldn't keep up. :blush: We find out in a few weeks and we cannot wait!!!


----------



## luna_19

cntry I'm so sorry to see you had a chemical :hugs:


----------



## flou

Congrats on the boy snow!

Sorry to hear about a chemical cntry. 

Im starting to get feelings of O and this will be my first month ttc after our mc.


----------



## SignoraL

So sorry about the chemical, Cntrygrl. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

Cntry - I am so sorry honey. Please try and stay positive. I do know how difficult it is and am here for you.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I decided my new year's resolution is to think less about TTC! It's driving me insane - I'm making my whole life about it and it makes the disappointment much worse. I'm going to go to appointments, do what I'm told, tell the doctors what's wrong, but when I'm not doing that I'm gonna try and chill and enjoy life! Just because I don't have a baby doesn't mean I can't enjoy my life!


----------



## cntrygrl

You are very right, Ella!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I feel you! The longer we do this the less I put into it. I don't use opks anymore, I don't temp. I barely keep up with what day I'm on. I just can't do it all the time b/c it stresses me out. I eat what I want now, I was having a couple glasses of wine again, even during the 2WW. If this bean sticks, he got mimosa's on Christmas! hahaha


----------



## littlelotti1

Congrats operationon the BFP and snowflakes on your boy! 

you ladies are in my thoughts and I hope and pray you all get some good news this New year!


----------



## flou

This is officially my first month ttc after our mc. I think I have O'd and managed to bd nearly everyday this week so we have given it the best chance possible! Now in to the tww!


----------



## luna_19

good luck flou :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck flou! I hope if you do catch the egg this cycle that it sticks this time!!


----------



## Katikins612

Lots of luck Flou! 

How is everyone else doing? I'm just beginning the TWW. This will be the first month of trying baby aspirin. I have a hematologist appointment Tuesday and an quite anxious for a diagnosis. I'm guessing its some form APS (clotting disorder).


----------



## luna_19

I'm going for an ultrasound on Tuesday then my first specialist appointment on Thursday which will HOPEFULLY get me my hsg at the beginning of next cycle finally.

And here I always thought my first ultrasound would be to see my little bean :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

I had an US to look for fibroids. I admit, I was afraid of the thing they shove up the hoohaa! lol They put this giant condom looking thing on it. My husband got a big kick out of that one.


----------



## Katikins612

Haha. Gotta love those internal ultrasounds. The worst is having them on CDs 3. 

I had my appt with the hematologist and apparently all of my bloodwork came back normal. He did a few more tests just to be sure, but it looks like a clotting disorder is not my issue. Back to square 1.....


----------



## luna_19

I was expecting a vaginal ultrasound but she did it from the outside. I drank way too much water before so I was ready to burst! Her first comment was about how full I was :haha:

Have my specialist appt tomorrow morning, kind of worried about it :(


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Luna!
Kati-Hopefully they'll figure it all out for you :hugs:
OperationBaby-- Glad the US went well. I've had the lovely wand US a couple of times now.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

A few months ago when I was doing follicle tracking ultrasounds, I had one of those... ehem... internal ones every other day for over a week. Not my fave hting tbh! AFM, waiting to ovulate.. and my fertility specialist appt. is on Tues. I'm so excited for it... I want to move forward already!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay Ella-- Hopefully this will be it!


----------



## Katikins612

Good luck Ella!


----------



## Tarotempres

Good Luck Ella


----------



## flou

Good luck Ella, i hope it goes well!


----------



## SignoraL

Good luck, Ella!!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck with your appt ella :)

Well I'm having my hsg on Wednesday and if all is good starting clomid next cycle. Really hoping I'm one of those lucky people that gets a bfp right away instead!


----------



## Tarotempres

Luna - good luck with your HSG.


----------



## cntrygrl

Luna good luck with your HSG just remember to take a few advil or ibprofen about 30 minutes prior.


----------



## OperationBbyO

And be prepared for the HSG goo to run out. It's like pancake syrup and really gross. Wear a pad!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations operationbby! Was just popping by and your Sig was a lovely surprise :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Thanks! Total shock to us! My first US is on Friday. Hoping for a heartbeat!


----------



## SignoraL

Best of luck with the HSG, Luna!!!

Operation, hope things are going well!!!

OneBumpPlease - congrats!!! How far along are you? 

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

SignoraL said:


> Best of luck with the HSG, Luna!!!
> 
> Operation, hope things are going well!!!
> 
> OneBumpPlease - congrats!!! How far along are you?
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!!

10 weeks, it's been a L . O . N . G 10 weeks. I have my scan tomorrow, worried and excited in equal measure!


----------



## SignoraL

onebumpplease said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck with the HSG, Luna!!!
> 
> Operation, hope things are going well!!!
> 
> OneBumpPlease - congrats!!! How far along are you?
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!!
> 
> 10 weeks, it's been a L . O . N . G 10 weeks. I have my scan tomorrow, worried and excited in equal measure!Click to expand...

Good luck!!! Think positive!!! It took me a long time to feel comfortable and not worry about every little pinch or twinge or cramp (which is so tough after infertility), but I then realized that if nothing seemed to be wrong, it wasn't worth stressing over. Just relax and take care of yourself. :hugs: I have my gender scan a week from today, and I swear, this is going to be the slowest week yet.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Come join me in my zen place. I'm so zen it's painful. I never thought I'd be one to relax during pregnancy but I finally had to let go. 

I'm generally a very private spiritual person and I don't ever talk about it (not even with DH) but I'll tell you where my zen comes from. When I went home over Christmas I hit my knees in my home church and for the first time I asked (ok, more like begged) for God to make me a mother. That was the Sunday before Christmas and I got my BFP on Jan 1.

Was that the key? I'll never know for sure. I know I was baptized in that church. It's where my mother found comfort when she was dying. It's where my mother is buried. It's where my grandmother found comfort after my Mom died and it's where she is buried too. I never go there because it's too painful to be near their resting place but I went for the first time since my grandmother's funeral. I talked to my Mom, I talked to my Grandma, and I talked to God. And boom, pregnant. 

Next week I'll be living through the 5th anniversary of my mother's death and the second anniversary of my Grandmother's death. All the women in my family have gone on. I'm all that's left here. I can't help but think they wanted to make my January a little better this year and I can't believe that this pregnancy would be taken away from me. If it is, I have two beautiful women waiting to take care of this baby until I get there.


----------



## Katikins612

Operation, that was beautifully said. It reminds us that, regardless of what religion we may practice, a little faith can go a long way. We just need to be patient and wait for our turn. Lots of luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## onebumpplease

That was beautiful operation. :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Scan was great! I saw the HB (144) and I measured exactly where I should be. I am a textbook pregnancy at this point. :thumbup:

I hope it stays this way!!!!


----------



## luna_19

great news! :)

looks like I might have a blocked tube :cry: will get the results from my specialist on Thursday but the doctor that did the HSG said "at least one of your tubes is open" at the end which I don't think is a good sign.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh ugh. I was able to see the dye shooting out the end of my tubes. My left tube was "sluggish" but still considered open. Were you able to see the screen with the dye coming out?


----------



## luna_19

No it was turned in a way I couldn't see it. At one point he had me tilt to the right I'm assuming to try to get the dye to go into my right tube then at the end he put more dye in (which was very uncomfortable!) which I can only guess was trying to push it through. 

I could be jumping to conclusions but it just makes sense when all the other tests have been normal yet we haven't had one bfp in 15 cycles :/

I'll know more on Thursday, I guess it doesn't really change anything as I was going to start clomid next cycle anyways.


----------



## onebumpplease

Luna my HSG showed it most likely that I had one blocked tube too. Hope you don't need to wait much longer :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Operation-- Yay for getting to see the lil one :)

Luna-- Hopefully you''ll get the results soon.


----------



## luna_19

onebumpplease said:


> Luna my HSG showed it most likely that I had one blocked tube too. Hope you don't need to wait much longer :hugs:

Really? Did you get your bfp on your hsg cycle? I'm still holding out hope for this month.


----------



## onebumpplease

luna_19 said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Luna my HSG showed it most likely that I had one blocked tube too. Hope you don't need to wait much longer :hugs:
> 
> Really? Did you get your bfp on your hsg cycle? I'm still holding out hope for this month.Click to expand...

No it was my 2nd cycle after HSG I'm sure. My gyno didn't believe it to be cause for concern. Which annoyed me at the time, but suppose he was kind of right.


----------



## luna_19

thanks onebump that gives me a lot of hope :)


----------



## luna_19

well all that worry for nothing, HSG showed everything is fine. Starting clomid next month (but hopefully not because I have a bfp before then!)


----------



## cntrygrl

Luna glad everything went well with your HSG.


----------



## luna_19

thanks :) 
How was your first month of clomid? Now I'm all worried about the side effects and the possibility of twins :/
How long is your normal lp? Have you tested?


----------



## cntrygrl

luna_19 said:


> thanks :)
> How was your first month of clomid? Now I'm all worried about the side effects and the possibility of twins :/
> How long is your normal lp? Have you tested?

My normal LP is 17-18 days. AF showed this morning as I knew she would since the temp drop a few days ago. My first cycle of Clomid wasn't horrible. Just watch out for the hot flashes. I took mine at night and that's the only symptom I had. I wouldn't worry too much about the twins unless they increase your amount. I'm on 50mg days 5-9. Let me know what the Dr. decides for you.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry the :witch: showed :hugs:

I'm supposed to take 50mg days 3-7, I think I'll take it at night too.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I took my Femara at night just in case but didn't really have any issues.


----------



## snowflakes120

Katikins & Luna!!!!! Stalking our old thread as it seems it hasn't seen much action lately and am so excited for both of your BFP's!!!! Congrats to you both and H&H 9 months!!! 

cntrygrl - Chart is looking mighty nice this cycle!! 

Please update when you guys can!!! Would love to hear how everyone's doing!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wow so many people have got pg who were on this thread... Good luck to those left.... although I prob see you on the LTTC #1 thread!


----------



## luna_19

Thanks snowflakes :) just found but yesterday that it's twins :wacko:

Ella is this your first month of Clomid? I got my bfp on Clomid


----------



## cntrygrl

Currently 6do I on my third cycle of Clomid. Dr.s appointment on the 27th to see what our next plan of action is.


----------



## OperationBbyO

luna_19 said:


> Thanks snowflakes :) just found but yesterday that it's twins :wacko:
> 
> Ella is this your first month of Clomid? I got my bfp on Clomid

Holy smokes! Twins! :baby::baby:

Congrats!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Katikins and Luna! So excited for both of you! Hope all you ladies are doing well! :hugs:

Cntrygrl, glad you are getting some answers! Hope everything goes well at the doctor's. :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

luna_19 said:


> Thanks snowflakes :) just found but yesterday that it's twins :wacko:
> 
> Ella is this your first month of Clomid? I got my bfp on Clomid

Yeah it's my first month of clomid. I don't see any difference in my ovulation from with or without it, aroudn the same time, follicle the same size, only one follicle etc. so it's hard to keep positive, but I guess it coudl have improved egg quality or something...

How I wish for twins - it would make the wait worth it... luna, did you have anything wrong with your ovulation before you started clomid?


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Katikins and Luna! Lovely news that you are both pregnant. I'm rooting for you other girls, hopefully won't be long xx


----------



## luna_19

Ella there was nothing wrong, just went on Clomid to make more/better eggs


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats Luna & Katikins


----------



## Tarotempres

Congrats Luna & Katkins


----------



## flou

Congratulations luna and katkins.


----------



## flou

Me and my DH are still ttc our rainbow baby. We are on our 3rd month ttc since my mc. We hit a bit of low point earlier this month. When we got our bfp we were waiting to hear from the fertility clinic. We got a letter through with an appt the wk i had the mc. We decided to postpone and got a new appt in march. The specialist could see no reason why we couldn't conceive as DH SA was fine, im O'ing and we conceived before. While i fully appreciate that, but it took us 19 months to conceive! He told us to wait another year! We have been ttc for 2 years next month and i felt like i was back at square one. Im 32 this year and can hear that bio clock ticking. Ive decided to give it until the summer then im going back to the GP for another referral.


----------



## sugarpi24

Flou I would definitely see a different doctor :( if you don't feel like they are helping go elsewhere! :) hope you find a good doctor :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Flou I definitely understand your frustrations. I turn 32 in september and still nothing. This is my 3rd rnd of Clomid I have an appointment with the dr. again next week. I'm not sure if I want to take a break from the Clomid or attempt to up the dosage. I would definitely see a new dr. though. Them telling you to wait a whole year is ridiculous.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Flou, that's rubbish :hugs: - I sometimes don't think these doctors understand how it feels when a woman has been trying for so long without success. 

Congratulations on the new BFPs :)

Best of luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## flou

Thanks ladies for your messages. Im going to give until the summer then im definitely going back. I was hopeful this month as ive had really sore boobs and bloating and constipation (tmi) in the 2ww. The symptoms were the same as when i got my bfp however im 12dpo today and had some brown discharge today which normally means AF is on the way so i think im probably out this month.


----------



## SignoraL

Keep going ladies. I know that it's so incredibly tough, but continue to have faith that it will happen. We're all praying for you and rooting for your BFPs to happen soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Thank you all for your support! I have no idea how we conceived this time, but i swear it was the baby aspirin. it took us 19 months and was on aspirin only 2 mths. As of today I am 9 weeks and praying I make it through these scary "early" months. So far everything looks good. Congrats Luna! Lots of luck and best wishes to everyone!



snowflakes120 said:


> Katikins & Luna!!!!! Stalking our old thread as it seems it hasn't seen much action lately and am so excited for both of your BFP's!!!! Congrats to you both and H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> cntrygrl - Chart is looking mighty nice this cycle!!
> 
> Please update when you guys can!!! Would love to hear how everyone's doing!!


----------



## positivevibes

New here, but I'm in! We've been TTC for just over *10 months *now with no luck. Truly hoping this cycle is the one! I'm at 7 dpo & trying not to get so excited over symptoms & uterus twinges like I have in the past. Also trying to wait it out at least 5 more days to test :) Baby dust to everyone, & good luck ! :dust:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey girls - I know this thread has been inactive for a long time but I hope you still remember me - I just wanted to pop in and say I got my BFP on Sunday - and my HCG levels tripled in 48 hours since then so everything's looking good so far!

Cramps are getting to me though...

Hope you're all well x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I have still been checking in on this thread Ella in the hope that more ladies would achieve their BFPs.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! H & H 9 MONTHS TO YOU!!! :yellow:


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats again Ella :hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella - a lot of girls experience cramping. Just stay positive and congrats.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Ella!! So happy for you!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Ella! :happydance:


----------



## flou

Congratulations!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## Katikins612

Congrats Ella! So happy for you. Don't worry much about the cramps...the first couple weeks after I got my BFP it felt like AF was on her way.


----------



## Tarotempres

Katkins I didn't realize we were due around the same time. I am due on the 30th of October. How is the new house? We are in contract now to purchase a new home.


----------



## new wifey 83

congrats ella!cramping is very normal xx
congrats to you snowflake on your little boy!


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Ella! Lovely news x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Spoke too soon :( It's over.


----------



## Katikins612

Ella, I'm so sorry. How unfair for this to happen. Keep positive though, at least you know you are able to conceive. When it's right it will be sticky.:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Oh no Ella, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry Ella, I can't believe you have to go through this. We're all here for you if you need some support :hugs:


----------



## flou

Ella i am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Tarotempres

Ella - I am sorry. Did you have a BETA? We are here for you.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yeah, beta only rose from 305 to 515 in 5 days. Started an LTTTC journal finally...

Waiting and feeling pg when it's not viable is the worst :(


----------



## Tarotempres

I am so sorry Ella - We are here for you


----------



## new wifey 83

so sorry ella life isnt fair xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Just popping in to say "HI" girls!! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Congrats Ella!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Ella! :)


----------



## Katikins612

Hi snowflake! It's been a while since I've posted here, but things are well. My little miracle, Benjamin, arrived on 10/27/13 and he is everything I dreamed of. Hope all is good with everyone else.


----------

